#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-09
<ubotu> New bug: #124801 in Ubuntu "Connection drops at high traffic using rtl8187 driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124801
<ubotu> New bug: #124803 in gaim-hotkeys (universe) "convert gaim-hotkeys to work with pidgin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124803
<ubotu> New bug: #124805 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu CD: language selection as first boot menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124805
<ubotu> New bug: #124808 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Overreporting of transmitted network data" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124808
<ubotu> New bug: #124810 in evolution (main) "evolution crashes with Segmentation fault on open as new with a encrypted mail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124810
<ubotu> New bug: #124811 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "wrong file deleted in prerm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124811
<ubotu> New bug: #124814 in gperiodic (universe) "Please sync gperiodic (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124814
<ubotu> New bug: #124816 in r-base (universe) "Please sync r-base (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124816
<ubotu> New bug: #124817 in pymol (universe) "Please sync pymol (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124817
<Admiral_Chicago> will someone please try to reproduce bug 119407 on a 64-bit arch machine?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119407 in monsterz "monsterz game does not start" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119407
<persia> Admiral_Chicago: Trying now...
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks persia
<persia> Admiral_Chicago: It breaks for me in exactly the same way as for the original reporter.  I'd guess there were 32-bit assumptions in the code somewhere.  Also, while python isn't compiled, there is still a build process to put all the scripts in the right place in the package, etc.
<ubotu> New bug: #124820 in gausssum (universe) "Please sync gausssum (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124820
<ubotu> New bug: #124818 in coq (universe) "Please sync coq (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124818
<Admiral_Chicago> persia: thank you for testing, will you please leave a comment saying just that
<ubotu> New bug: #124821 in primer3 (universe) "Please sync primer3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124821
<persia> Admiral_Chicago: I'm not that strong with python, but is there anything beyond what I've added that is typically needed to move from "Confirmed" to "Triaged"?
<donferna> hi, I want to report a bug but I'm not sure what package should I select, The problem is that callto: and h323: protocol handlers are not associated with Ekiga, instead they are associated with gnomemeeting, whick package should I choose? ubuntu-desktop? ekiga?
<Burgundavia> donferna: ekiga
<Burgundavia> donferna: is this a fresh gutsy install?
<donferna> nop, not so fresh feisty installation
<ubotu> New bug: #124822 in linux-source-2.6.17 (main) "packet loss on rtl8180l" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124822
<ubotu> New bug: #124823 in ekiga (main) "callto and h323 URI protocols not correctly associated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124823
<ubotu> New bug: #124825 in ubuntu-meta (main) "Live-cd should notify the user of prolonged boot time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124825
<ubotu> New bug: #124827 in compiz (main) "With Cube, windows can't be moved between workspaces on workspace switcher" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124827
<ubotu> New bug: #124828 in hotkey-setup (main) "Pioneer Dreambook Slim function key brightness invisible to ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124828
<ubotu> New bug: #124830 in gnome-games (main) "Aisleriot reports UTF-8 error in multiple games" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124830
<ubotu> New bug: #124832 in monodevelop (universe) "MonoDevelop.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124832
<ubotu> New bug: #124835 in gnome-panel (main) ""Workspaces on a cube" almost always renders the system unsable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124835
<ubotu> New bug: #124836 in centericq (universe) "Please sync centericq (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124836
<ubotu> New bug: #124837 in octave2.9-forge (universe) "Function image.m needs image viewer xv or xloadimage --- Neither of which this package depends on" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124837
<ubotu> New bug: #124839 in e2fsprogs (main) "Request Freeze Exception for E2fsprogs 1.40.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124839
<ubotu> New bug: #124840 in xfce4-goodies (universe) "xfce4-goodies issue because of a virtual package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124840
<ubotu> New bug: #124841 in Ubuntu "2.6.20-16 kernel suddenly crashing with TPPS/2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124841
<ubotu> New bug: #124843 in Ubuntu "Please synce evolution-python from Debian Experimental (Main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124843
<ubotu> New bug: #124844 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "gnome-system-monitor not displaying cpu%" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124844
<ubotu> New bug: #124845 in Ubuntu "Gutsy knot2 install freeze on hard-disk partition " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124845
<Hobbsee> bug #124842
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124842 in lirc "Package new lirc version" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124842
<ubotu> New bug: #124846 in php5 (main) "php5-cli should include readline" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124846
<ubotu> New bug: #124848 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "kvm-amd causing kernel panic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124848
<RAOF> !responces
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about responces - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !responses | RAOF
<ubotu> RAOF: response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<RAOF> Aaah, spelling :)
* RAOF goes to ask someone to provide more information than "kernel panic"
<ubotu> New bug: #124855 in initramfs-tools (main) "please merge initramfs-tools from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124855
<ubotu> New bug: #124856 in kde-guidance (main) ""Disk&Filesystems" module does not load after plugging in iPod" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124856
<ubotu> New bug: #124857 in mono (main) "Missing System.Text.RegularExpressions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124857
<pschulz01> Greetings.. what is the situation with reporting bugs on packages for powerpc in feisty?
<persia> pschulz01: The same as for anything else: submit a bug in LP.
<pschulz01> persia: Ta.. lost a package in upgrade which gnucash depends on.
<persia> More generally, bugs are accepted for any architecture for which there is a buildd, for any distribution that has not reached end-of-life.
<persia> s/distribution/release/
<thekorn> bug 88521
<dholbach> good morning
<persia> thekorn: It's unhappy today.  Try https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bughelper/+bug/88521
<thekorn> thanks persia
<thekorn> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<pschulz01> persia: I was able to add come more details to #93747
<pschulz01> persia: Cheers.
<persia> pschulz01: Ah.  Good.  Does a rebuild fix it, or is it more complicated than that?
<persia> pschulz01: Nevermind that.  I see the issue now.  A rebuild won't work.  I'll take a closer look.
<persia> pschulz01: Do you have the backports repository enabled?  I'm not otherwise seeing a "recent upgrade",  Also, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/powerpc/libgtkhtml3.8-15 makes me think it should work.  Do you see this version locally?
<pschulz01> persia: Yes.. backports is enabled.
<pschulz01> persia: not security though.
<persia> pschulz01: I usually do it the other way :)
<persia> pschulz01: So you're using https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnucash/2.0.5-1ubuntu1~feisty1 then, right?\
<pschulz01> Hmm... 2.0.2-3ubuntu1~edgy1
<pschulz01> Ok.. apt-get update reports all feisty..
<pschulz01> persia: apt-cache show gnucash -> 2.0.2-3ubuntu1~edgy1
<pschulz01> persia: Which feels strange to me.
<persia> pschulz01: I'm not finding any explanation for that.  Would you mind checking /etc/apt/sources.list one more time.
<pschulz01> persia: Hmm.. checks out.. I have to go.. but I'll be around later.. or sametime tomorrow.
<pschulz01> persia: Thanks for your help.
<pschulz01> persia: Ping..
<persia> pschulz01: Did you figure out the issue?
<pschulz01> persia: :-) There was something wrong with my sources.list.. not solved yet.. but upgrading..
<pschulz01> persia: I didn't have a feisty/main for some reason.. I can now see the gnucash 2.0.5-1ubuntu1~feisry1 verson..
<DarkMageZ> persia, i got it with a dirty hack. i'll upload the new debdiff and you can tell me if it's clean enough.
<persia> pschulz01: Great.  Does it install cleanly?
<pschulz01> persia: I'll tell you in 2h46m14s
<persia> pschulz01: heh
<pschulz01> persia: .. off to bed. I'll be back this time tomorrow.
<persia> pschulz01: OK.  If I'm not around, please just update the bug with success/failure & subscribe me.
<pschulz01> persia: Ok. Thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #124894 in sound-juicer (main) "no possibility of change audio preference in soundjuicer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124894
<thekorn> welcome back ubotu ! :)
<hggdh> seb128: bug 124810
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124810 in evolution "evolution crashes with Segmentation fault on open as new with a encrypted mail" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124810
<seb128> hggdh: what about it?
<hggdh> seb128: this seems to match Gnome bug 315012
<ubotu> Gnome bug 315012 in Mailer "crash when reopening an encrypted sent email" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315012
<hggdh> but on bug 45113 you marked it as fixed (via Debian) on a previous version of Evolution
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 45113 in evolution-data-server "can't edit-as-new encrypted mails" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45113
<hggdh> seb128: so I am somewhat lost here... I marked it as (to be) fixed on 2.10.3, but... am I right?
<seb128> bug #124810 will be fixed in gutsy with next version
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124810 in evolution "evolution crashes with Segmentation fault on open as new with a encrypted mail" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124810
<seb128> dunno if the other one was the same bug
<seb128> it's closed anyway
<hggdh> seb128: ah, thanks. I am not that worng, then. Good. I guess I am finally not sleeping anymore. IOU.
<ubotu> New bug: #124895 in aptitude (main) "coreutils and debianutils dependency cycle on reinstall command" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124895
<ubotu> New bug: #124897 in glade-3 (main) "GtkMenuItem childs are not displayed if a saved glade file is opened" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124897
<ubotu> New bug: #124898 in glade-3 (main) "Crash when selecting Type from the Edit Menu Bar dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124898
<ubotu> New bug: #124900 in gtkpod (universe) "Please sync gtkpod-0.99.10 from debian experimental" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124900
<ubotu> New bug: #124901 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird-bin crashed when a mail was previewed (dup-of: 122975)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124901
<ubotu> New bug: #124902 in bsh (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124902
<ubotu> New bug: #124903 in less (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124903
<ubotu> New bug: #124904 in Ubuntu "needs-packaging: Tribler" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124904
<seb128> dholbach: ^ sync requests from doko
<seb128> somebody needs to teach him about requestsync ;)
<dholbach> alter
<ubotu> New bug: #124909 in egenix-mx-base (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124909
<ubotu> New bug: #124910 in fontforge (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124910
<ubotu> New bug: #124911 in gtimelog (universe) "please upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124911
<ubotu> New bug: #124862 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with signal 7 in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124862
<ubotu> New bug: #124913 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "glxinfo segfaults with nvidia-glx-legacy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124913
<ubotu> New bug: #124914 in compiz (main) "Wobbliness settings patch inappropriately dropped from gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124914
<ubotu> New bug: #124915 in Ubuntu "Keyboard Shortcuts Preferences Help incorrect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124915
<ubotu> New bug: #124916 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124916
<kagou> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #124917 in openoffice.org (main) "tools -> customise excessive memory useage" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124917
<kagou> hey seb128
<seb128> hi kagou
<kagou> dholbach, this morning i'v rejected a bug report on virtualbox, because we do not provide this package. i'v asked initial reporter to do report on virtualbox bug system management. Is it right ?
<dholbach> uh, where did you ask the reporter to file it?
<kagou> dholbach, to report it on http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Bugtracker
<dholbach> sounds like a good idea
<kagou> ok :)
<ubotu> New bug: #124918 in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (universe) "3D plugin: Windows are breaking when they are in more than 1 viewport" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124918
<ubotu> New bug: #124919 in hardinfo (universe) "crasehed on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124919
<ubotu> New bug: #124920 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) ""Trust junk mail headers set by SpamAssassin" does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124920
<ubotu> New bug: #124922 in gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg (universe) "Video plays very slow using gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124922
<ubotu> New bug: #124924 in less (main) "Please sync less (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124924
<ubotu> New bug: #124926 in synaptic (main) "E: clvm: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 3 zurck" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124926
<ubotu> New bug: #124927 in nautilus-actions (universe) "Directory isn't actual" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124927
<ubotu> New bug: #124930 in Ubuntu "Screen Resolution change locks xserver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124930
<ubotu> New bug: #124931 in firefox (main) "Radio stream stops unexpectedly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124931
<ubotu> New bug: #124933 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  flock" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124933
<xxxxx1> bug #103482
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103482 in r-cran-psy "[can-not-install]  postrm failure" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103482
<xxxxx1> can someone test this? i think it's already fixed.
<xxxxx1> thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #124934 in sensors-applet (universe) "Warning colors limits must be configurable / device specific" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124934
<ubotu> New bug: #124935 in mythbuntu-default-settings (universe) "Please pull in newer revision, 0.3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124935
<ubotu> New bug: #124936 in netkit-ftp (main) "Use LFTP instead of FTP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124936
<ubotu> New bug: #124941 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  System crash on kvm-amd load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124941
<ubotu> New bug: #124944 in mailx (main) "mailx should use "Content-Type" header to specify used charset" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124944
<ubotu> New bug: #124945 in wammu (universe) "wammu crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124945
<ubotu> New bug: #124947 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124947
<ubotu> New bug: #124948 in silc-toolkit (universe) "Please sync silc-toolkit (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124948
<ubotu> New bug: #124949 in beryl-settings-simple (universe) "beryl hangs after screen saver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124949
<ubotu> New bug: #124951 in a52dec (universe) "annoying (useless) message on stderr" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124951
<ubotu> New bug: #124953 in update-manager (main) "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubunto/dists/edgy-updates/Release" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124953
<ubotu> New bug: #124954 in Ubuntu "texlive installed with too many languages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124954
<ubotu> New bug: #124955 in Ubuntu "oops during resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124955
<ubotu> New bug: #124956 in Ubuntu "bios bug error w/ feisty fawn on toshiba satellite a135 s4527" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124956
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-10
<ubotu> New bug: #124957 in hal (main) "Netgear Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter won't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124957
<ubotu> New bug: #124959 in Ubuntu "[Feisty 64 bits KDE-3.5.7] Recording audio apps bug " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124959
<ubotu> New bug: #124962 in qdvdauthor (multiverse) "QDVDAuthor uses wrong sampling frequency syntax for toolame" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124962
<ubotu> New bug: #124942 in apturl (universe) "apturl crashed with KeyError in __getitem__()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124942
<ubotu> New bug: #124964 in exifprobe (universe) "Please sync exifprobe (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124964
<ubotu> New bug: #124965 in 2vcard (universe) "Please sync 2vcard (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124965
<ubotu> New bug: #124967 in sml-mode (universe) "Candidate revision sml-mode_4.0-6ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124967
<ubotu> New bug: #124969 in ubiquity (main) "at the end of an install, there's an error unmounting /cow" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124969
<ubotu> New bug: #124970 in aria (universe) "Aria download manager is not support Russian filenames" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124970
<ubotu> New bug: #124971 in Ubuntu "cant able to mount cd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124971
<ubotu> New bug: #124976 in kde-guidance (main) "System Settings - Monitor & Display won't set hardware type" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124976
<ubotu> New bug: #124977 in gnome-panel (main) "weather applet does not load or update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124977
<ubotu> New bug: #124978 in Ubuntu "Not able to connect via 802.11 wireless access. Kubuntu 7.04 Fiesty Fawn" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124978
<ubotu> New bug: #124981 in cdrkit (main) "man page claims DVD+RW support but the program denies this" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124981
<ubotu> New bug: #124982 in libgpod (main) "libgpod 0.5.2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124982
<ubotu> New bug: #124985 in gnome-terminal (main) "font settings ignored" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124985
<ubotu> New bug: #124986 in gnome-panel (main) "adept manager needs sudo to work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124986
<ubotu> New bug: #124987 in Ubuntu "Month names in Russian Localization should be in lowercase" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124987
<ubotu> New bug: #124988 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  qconf 1.3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124988
<ubotu> New bug: #124989 in libnetaddr-ip-perl (universe) "Please sync libnetaddr-ip-perl (4.007+dfsg-1) from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124989
<ubotu> New bug: #124990 in udev (main) "Please add udev rules for InfiniBand/RDMA device nodes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124990
<ubotu> New bug: #124992 in file-roller (main) "Symbolic links aren't resolved when creating a zip archive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124992
<ubotu> New bug: #124993 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Gconf tweak to show all users / groups on system in Users and Groups tool has no effect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124993
<ubotu> New bug: #124994 in hal (main) "NVIDIA GeForce 4 4000 MX AGP 8X" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124994
<ubotu> New bug: #124995 in firefox (main) "failure to commect to internet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124995
<ubotu> New bug: #124996 in gnome-games (main) "aisleriot cannot save information after a number of games" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124996
<ubotu> New bug: #124997 in brasero (universe) "Brasero don't cut the length of files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124997
<ubotu> New bug: #124998 in amarok (main) "knotify crashes when closing amarok main window first time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124998
<ubotu> New bug: #125000 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "[Feisty]  Kernel 2.6.20: Netfilter/H.323 vulnerability" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125000
<ubotu> New bug: #125001 in yersinia (universe) "Please sync yersinia (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125001
<ubotu> New bug: #125002 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in memcpy()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125002
<ubotu> New bug: #125003 in gfax (universe) "Gfax keeps crashing right after start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125003
<ubotu> New bug: #125004 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125004
<JimQode_> hello! I forwarded this bu to its author, but the author said he does not have time for this package anymore so this package is now orphaned. What should I do? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/124177
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124177 in Ubuntu "Kitty Crashing on Reboot/Shutdown" [Undecided,In progress] 
<persia> JimQode_: If you want to be the upstream, you can adopt it.  If not, then it needs to be fixed in a distribution patch.
<ubotu> New bug: #125009 in festival (main) "Please sync festival (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125009
<Gasten> Hey, can anyone have a look at bug 123775 and tell if you think there's  enough information, and which package and team it should be assigned to (xorg or kernel)?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123775 in xorg "Synaptics touchpad is incorrectly recogonised as a "ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse"" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123775
<persia> Gasten: It's looking a lot better :)  Based on the submitters initial comment that this is a USB device, the output of `sudo lsusb -v` and `cat /proc/bus/usb/devices` in both states may also be interesting.
<persia> Gasten: Also, Based on the negative information from the xorg logs, I'd suggest the bug probably needs to be reassigned, from xorg to the kernel package (which package depends on feisty/gutsy, although based on the last comment, I'd probably select 2.6.22).
<persia> Lastly, I don't recommend actually assigning anyone to the bug: if it targets the right package, the relevant developers should see it.
<Gasten> persia: The touchpad is not a usb-device. He sais that it keeps happening no matter if he got the mouse in or not.
* persia looks at lspco -vv again
<Gasten> persia: I thought that was comon practice? You arent supposed to assign people bugs if you aren't in the group, or have their permission?
<persia> Gasten: Based on http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8321932/lscpi-vv.log, I'd suggest that the touchpad likely is a USB device, as it's not a PCI device.  Many laptop manufacturers use an internal USB bus for some of the peripherals.
<Gasten> persia: oh, ok. I didn't know.
<persia> Gasten: I don't think it's best practice to assign people unless you have their permission.  This might be because they told you it was OK, it might be because it was requested on a wiki page, it might be because you are their manager, or any of many other reasons.
<Gasten> persia: Ok. The docs have been a little unclear on that point.
<Gasten> Thganks,
<persia> Gasten: I'm not sure about the docs: I just get annoyed when I'm assigned bugs when I don't plan to work on them - subscribing me is usually enough for me to notice, and I'll assign myself either when I get started or if I am doing something else related, and want to avoid confusion.  I assume everyone else is the same, but I may not be correct.
<Hobbsee> persia: Gasten please change any docs you see about assigning people to bugs, unless it looks specific to a particular workflow
<Hobbsee> like, mozilla bugs do things a little differently, iirc.
<ubotu> New bug: #124973 in Ubuntu "screen isn't black after suspend/resume or awake from hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124973
<persia> Hobbsee: I think there are a couple other teams that use assignment as well.
<Gasten> Hobbsee: will do.
<Hobbsee> persia: yeah, wouldnt surprise me.
<Hobbsee> persia: but any docs that say "in the geeneral case, assign people" need to be changed.
<persia> Hobbsee: entirely agreed :)
<Gasten> Well, ok, it wasn't exactly the docs that I spotted it (the docs hardly mention assigning), but in the bugsquad/qa-daries. But I suppose the authors were members of the teams, so they knew what the could and couldn't do.
<persia> Gasten: Perhaps.  Alternately, they might have been told to assign by the affected parties, or the specific bugs discussed fell under the particular workflows mentioned previously.
<Gasten> Yes.
<Gasten> persia: Can you set the importance to medium or whatever you see fitting, please?
<persia> Gasten: I'll go with "Low" due to "Only affects unusual configurations", unless you think it really needs a "Medium".
<Gasten> persia: Ok. I weren't totally sure.
<persia> Gasten: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance is the guide I use.  Importance set.
<Gasten> persia: by the way, I dont find the 2.6.22-kernel in the package-list. Where should I be looking?
<persia> Gasten: linux-source-2.6.22 seems a good target.
<Gasten> persia: ah, thank you. I were looking at the images.
<persia> Gasten: Launchpad tracks bugs by source package.  When I can't figure it out, I use `apt-cache showsrc binarypackagename` to get the source package name.
<Gasten> persia: ok, thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #125013 in banshee (universe) "Please sync banshee (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125013
<ubotu> New bug: #125014 in taglib-sharp (universe) "Please sync taglib-sharp (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125014
<ubotu> New bug: #125015 in restricted-manager (main) "Add support for sl-modem-daemon" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125015
<ubotu> New bug: #125017 in gnome-system-tools (main) "change defaults for dialup default route and nameservers" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125017
<ubotu> New bug: #125023 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[gutsy]  elapsed time not shown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125023
<ubotu> New bug: #125024 in diogenes (universe) "Please sync diogenes  0.9.20-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125024
<ubotu> New bug: #125025 in gimp (main) "gimp 2.3 crashes on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125025
<GatoLoko> Hi
<GatoLoko> I reported a bug in gutsy some days ago, since some updates that bug doesn't happen again, must I mark it as fixed?
<ubotu> New bug: #125027 in jakarta-log4j1.2 (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125027
<persia> GatoLoko: Which bug?
<GatoLoko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amule/+bug/122119  <--- amulegui crasing on launch
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122119 in amule "[gutsy]  amulegui crashes on run" [Undecided,New] 
<persia> GatoLoko: It's probably best to mark as fixed.  If you can figure out which update fixed it, and can report that, it would be even better.
<GatoLoko> that's a bit harder since i have updated 10 or 12 times sice the report
<ubotu> New bug: #125028 in mail-notification (universe) "dependency fix - add libgnomevfs2-extra" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125028
<persia> GatoLoko: Understood.  It's just that if one knows what fixed it, one can make sure it doesn't break again.  Just marking fixed could also work, but I might suggest "Invalid" if you can't figure out what fixed it, just so that if it breaks for someone else, they don7t get confused.  Be sure to leave a comment explaining why you chose whichever status you end up using.
<GatoLoko> i'm going to search in /var/log/aptitude.* to see whether i can find something
<persia> GatoLoko: Good luck, and thanks for following up on the bug.
<GatoLoko> the only update that may relate to this bug is a libc update, and the gdb backtrace seems to point to libc
<ubotu> New bug: #125031 in gcc-4.1 (main) "defines BIG_ENDIAN on little endian machines" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125031
<ubotu> New bug: #125032 in gimp (main) "gimp save dialog doesn't change extentision in file name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125032
<ubotu> New bug: #125035 in Ubuntu "System freeze with ATIX700 when composite manager is enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125035
<ubotu> New bug: #125036 in Ubuntu "Soundconfiguration is to difficult (especially for noobs)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125036
<ubotu> New bug: #125037 in gnome-orca (main) "gnome-orca: Please upload new upstream version." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125037
<ubotu> New bug: #125038 in evince (main) "evince doesn't remember printing preferences" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125038
<ubotu> New bug: #125039 in at-spi (main) "at-spi: Please upload new upstream version." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125039
<shirish> ubotu usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish>  guys I am on a friends laptop & he has a usb mouse. I installed it yesterday & it worked but today it isn't. I restarted the system twice but the same result. Anybody has any ideas?
<ScottK> shirish: Ask in #ubuntu since that's the support channel.
<shirish> ScottK: did, thanx
<ubotu> New bug: #125041 in songwrite (universe) "songwrite fails to start (missing gettext localization)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125041
<ubotu> New bug: #124588 in pygtk "deskbar-applet crashed with TypeError: function takes exactly 0 arguments (1 given)" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124588
<ubotu> New bug: #125043 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Document recovery after viewing a PowerPoint Presentation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125043
<ubotu> New bug: #125044 in ksudoku (universe) "'Settings -> Configure ksudoku' menu option does nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125044
<ubotu> New bug: #125045 in gimp (main) "Autocrop Layer crops the whole image if the layer is already cropped to minimum" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125045
<ubotu> New bug: #124663 in vpnc (universe) "No default internet traffic after connecting to VPN" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124663
<ubotu> New bug: #125046 in gnome-app-install (main) "POTFILES.in incorrect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125046
<ubotu> New bug: #125047 in gnome-panel (main) "Programs are inaccessible upon minimization" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125047
<xxxxx1> bug #103482
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103482 in r-cran-psy "[can-not-install]  postrm failure" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/103482
<xxxxx1> can someone approve a feisty task for this bug?
<xxxxx1> ops, Edgy
<xxxxx1> It's already fixed on Feisty/Gutsy... and i think it's not qualify as SRU
<xxxxx1> btw, a simple workaround can do the job on a edgy->feisty upgrade. so, i want to add a edgy task to this bug
<xxxxx1> and close
<ubotu> New bug: #125051 in Ubuntu "XUbuntu - entering a reserved username (proxy) on installation does not give a warning and later causes X to crash on login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125051
<ScottK> xxxxx1: So you think it should be won't fixed for Edgy?
<xxxxx1> ScottK, i think this not qualifies as SRU
<ScottK> I agree, but why not just mark it fix released and be done with it?
<xxxxx1> i've marked. but Ming Hua re-open.
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> xxxxx1: minghua is often on #ubuntu-motu.  Why don't you discuss it with him rather than have dueling bug status wars.
<ubotu> New bug: #125052 in udev (main) "document side effects of ubuntu udev setup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125052
<xxxxx1> * minghua :No such nick/channel
<xxxxx1> ScottK, i'm not dueling bug status.. hehehe
<ScottK> He's not on right now, but he's on almost every day.
<xxxxx1> yep.
<xxxxx1> well, suggestions will be appreciated in this bug :)
<xxxxx1> thanks ScottK!
<ubotu> New bug: #125053 in gnome-panel (main) "I cannot see the mouse." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125053
<ubotu> New bug: #125054 in openct (universe) "openct broken by ubuntu udev setup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125054
<ubotu> New bug: #125057 in Ubuntu "GDM take a while to launch gnome" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125057
<ubotu> New bug: #125058 in anjuta (universe) "Please sync anjuta (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125058
<ubotu> New bug: #124912 in liferea (main) "liferea-bin crashed with signal 5 in node_foreach_child_full()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124912
<ubotu> New bug: #125059 in geany (universe) "geany crashed with SIGSEGV in name_sort_func()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125059
<ubotu> New bug: #125056 in gnome-pilot (main) "gpilotd crashed with SIGSEGV in free_Memo()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125056
<ubotu> New bug: #125062 in Ubuntu "Wake up from hibernate bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125062
<ubotu> New bug: #125064 in k3b (main) "package k3b 1.0.2-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125064
<ubotu> New bug: #125069 in monodevelop (universe) "Insert spaces instead of tabs is not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125069
<ubotu> New bug: #125070 in exaile (universe) "Merge exaile (0.2.10+debian-1.1) from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125070
<ubotu> New bug: #125071 in Ubuntu "Dell Latitude X200: hang on lid close/suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125071
<ubotu> New bug: #125072 in rhythmbox (main) "when full-screen, rhytmbox is always of visible workspace." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125072
<ubotu> New bug: #125075 in Ubuntu "nm-applet: requests keyring password, doesn't use it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125075
<ubotu> New bug: #125077 in meta-kde (main) "Switching users in Kubuntu loads wrong version of KDE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125077
<ubotu> New bug: #125078 in firefox (main) "Crash when using flash plugin " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125078
<ubotu> New bug: #125080 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice does not install correctly unmet dependencies libcurl3-gnutls and libcurl4-gnutls" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125080
<ubotu> New bug: #125085 in Ubuntu "Toshiba P20 Laptop Fails to Resume after Going to Sleep (Suspend)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125085
<ubotu> New bug: #125086 in alsa-driver (main) "Sound muted after APM resume on T23 using snd_intel8x0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125086
<shirish> anybody needs a mule to confirm some bug?
<shirish> ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #125087 in ubiquity (main) "Mythubuntu crashed during installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125087
<ubotu> New bug: #125088 in xsane (main) "can not select page size reliably" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125088
<ubotu> New bug: #125089 in pypolicyd-spf (universe) "Please sync pypolicyd-spf 0.4-2 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125089
<ubotu> New bug: #125090 in Ubuntu "Disk mount dialog does not appear when a flash disk inserted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125090
<ubotu> New bug: #125091 in xsane (main) "A4 page becomes a Letter page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125091
<ubotu> New bug: #125092 in firefox-granparadiso (universe) "firefox-granparadiso does not delete search engines" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125092
<ubotu> New bug: #125093 in Ubuntu "Bottom task bar extend itself beyond screen width" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125093
<ubotu> New bug: #125095 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gpm notify icon crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125095
<ubotu> New bug: #125096 in cegui-mk2 (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync cegui-mk2 (0.5.0-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125096
<ubotu> New bug: #125097 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse: crash when trying to access passwords tab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125097
<ubotu> New bug: #125099 in guifications (universe) "Please sync guifications (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125099
<ubotu> New bug: #125098 in samba (main) "smbfs extremly slow in feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125098
<ubotu> New bug: #125102 in Ubuntu "Could not initialize the package information" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125102
<ubotu> New bug: #125106 in e2fsprogs (main) "fsck not updating clean history" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125106
<ubotu> New bug: #125107 in pbuilder (main) "[gutsy]  pbuilder-satisfydepends-gdebi can't resolve pure virtual build-depends" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125107
<ubotu> New bug: #125108 in claws-mail-extra-plugins (universe) "Please sync claws-mail-extra-plugins (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125108
<ubotu> New bug: #125112 in gnome-panel (main) "Screem 0.16.1 never re open in Ubuntu 7.04 at sany other launch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125112
<ubotu> New bug: #125113 in thunderbird-locales (main) "package thunderbird-locale-es-ar 1:2.0.0.0+1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125113
<ubotu> New bug: #125111 in thunderbird-locales (main) "package thunderbird-locale-es-es 1:2.0.0.0+1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125111
<ubotu> New bug: #125114 in apt-spy (universe) "apt-spy: Include command line used to generate source.list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125114
<ubotu> New bug: #125115 in openbabel (universe) "python bindings not included" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125115
<ubotu> New bug: #125117 in gnome-panel (main) "package gnome-panel-data 1:2.19.5-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus post-installation script a retourn une erreur de sortie d'tat 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125117
<ubotu> New bug: #125119 in evince (main) "Invisible PDF page-content until highlighted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125119
<ubotu> New bug: #125120 in Ubuntu "Update Applet pops up "nameless window"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125120
<ubotu> New bug: #125122 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125122
<ubotu> New bug: #125124 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in _gtk_marshal_BOOLEAN__BOXED()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125124
<ubotu> New bug: #125127 in Ubuntu "screenshot application should have a button for making new screenshot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125127
<ubotu> New bug: #125130 in Ubuntu "Shift + Numpad option fails at random" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125130
<ubotu> New bug: #125131 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Need to be updated for new stable version (9,0,48,0)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125131
<ubotu> New bug: #125134 in Ubuntu "App Install window shouldnt have both Apply and Ok button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125134
<ubotu> New bug: #125136 in dhcp3 (main) "merge dhcp3 3.0.5-3 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125136
<ubotu> New bug: #125137 in Ubuntu "cube does not work - stopped working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125137
<ubotu> New bug: #125138 in Ubuntu "don't install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125138
<ubotu> New bug: #125139 in udev (main) "iftab -> persistent rules transition can break existing setups" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125139
<ubotu> New bug: #125141 in hal (main) "there is no sound. i've turned up all the volume settings etc, sound works fine when i boot into windows." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125141
<ubotu> New bug: #125140 in synaptic (main) "package update-manager 1:0.66 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125140
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-11
<ubotu> New bug: #125145 in Ubuntu "turning on scanner; unmounts external USB drive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125145
<ubotu> New bug: #125066 in gtk+2.0 (main) "[GUTSY]  firefox crashed [@_gdk_x11_window_tmp_unset_bg]  from gdkwindow-x11.c " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125066
<ubotu> New bug: #125147 in Ubuntu "ipw2200 intel wireless driver not the latest" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125147
<ubotu> New bug: #125150 in ejabberd (universe) "please sync ejabberd (1.1.2-9) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125150
<ubotu> New bug: #125152 in xserver-xgl (universe) "screen blanks when using desktop-effects (ignores gnome-power-manager)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125152
<ubotu> New bug: #125153 in Ubuntu "please sync asterisk-prompt-fr-proformatique (20060911-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125153
<ubotu> New bug: #125154 in Ubuntu "please sync asterisk-prompt-fr-armelle (20070613-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125154
<ubotu> New bug: #117622 in feisty-backports "backuppc (dup-of: 86836)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117622
<ubotu> New bug: #125160 in tsclient (main) "Screensaver is active while still in session with terminal server client" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125160
<blueyed> Could someone take a look at 110138?
<blueyed> bug 110138
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110138 in e2fsprogs "findfs/blkid detects ext3 partition as ntfs (without UUID)" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110138
<blueyed> There's a fix which may apply for feisty-updates and a new upstream release for gutsy.
<blueyed> Somehow this just get triaged. tytso from upstream seems to be quite unsure about what to do next and so am I.. :] 
<persia> blueyed: There appear to be some Ubuntu-specific changes to e2fsprogs, so at this point it needs a developer to either backport that specific fix, or merge the released 1.40 (Ubuntu has 1.40-WIP now).
<blueyed> persia: but am I right that the bug is not "in progress" and "assigned" currently? could it be tagged somehow?
<blueyed> btw: the fix for -updates seems quite safe, at least it fixed my problem..
<persia> blueyed: I think so.  It looks to me like Ted has done everything he can, and now it needs a refreshed debdiff for gutsy.
<persia> Regarding updates: the base policy is that when a bug affects both stable and development releases, it must be fixed in the development release before processing a request for a stable release update.
<ScottK> persia: Doesn't it just need to be merged for Gutsy?
<persia> ScottK: A merge is one way to do it.  I've not yet looked at what else is involved in the new upstream.
<ScottK> Well I think we're early enough in the cycle that it ought to be merged, but we'd need a core-dev to buy off on that.
<persia> ScottK: I think you're probably right: "WIP" doesn't seem an ideal version string for a stable release :)
* ScottK is just about to be AFK, so maybe someone (say persia) could do up a debdiff and subscribe Ubuntu Main Sponsors.  Once Gutsy is fixed, people can discuss SRU for Feisty.
* persia begins reviewing upstream and Debian changes, hoping for another volunteer
<blueyed> I would look into it tomorrow and have already assigned it to me. But if someone has the time, please jump in.
<blueyed> s/please/feel free to/ ;)
<ScottK> persia: I volunteer!
<ScottK> Err
<persia> blueyed: Thanks.  Tomorrow should be fine.  It looks like the last was a simple grab from Debian, so the merge should be pretty easy.
<ScottK> A volunteer
* ScottK runs from the keyboard before he typos agaon.
<ScottK> agaon/again.
<persia> ScottK: I thought you were away from your keyboard - it's trying to tell you it wants to be alone :)
<TheMuso> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #125161 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full() (dup-of: 122438)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125161
<ubotu> New bug: #125162 in gnome-panel (main) "rythum box hangs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125162
<dufrp> I would need a QA member to set priority of bug #124801 I suggest medium.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124801 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Connection drops at high traffic using rtl8187 driver" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124801
<persia> dufrp: Importance set.
<dufrp> thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #125164 in ogre (universe) "Please sync ogre (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125164
<ubotu> New bug: #125165 in cegui-mk2 (universe) "Please sync cegui-mk2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125165
<ubotu> New bug: #125167 in Ubuntu "USB Wireless Adaptor (at76_usb) freezes keyboard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125167
<ubotu> New bug: #125169 in clamav (universe) "package clamav 0.90.3-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125169
<ubotu> New bug: #125170 in kmyfirewall (universe) "kmyfirewall.desktop file not correct" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125170
<ubotu> New bug: #125171 in Ubuntu "confusing control widget used in sound preferences" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125171
<ubotu> New bug: #125172 in firefox (main) "cannot connect with my lan camera, message cannot connect to server." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125172
<ubotu> New bug: #125176 in kguitar (universe) "default fonts for sheet music not included" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125176
<ubotu> New bug: #125177 in yelp (main) "update manager won't update or close out" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125177
<ubotu> New bug: #125178 in Ubuntu "Desktop effect block the L letter" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125178
<ubotu> New bug: #125179 in vino (main) "when vino is running for several hours, performance degrades, making xorg to eat up cpu usage" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125179
<ubotu> New bug: #125180 in libnet-dns-perl (universe) "id sequence is predictable and the same in all child processes" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125180
<ubotu> New bug: #125181 in compiz (main) "SERIOUS REGRESSION: compiz clips display to top left 1/4 only." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125181
<ubotu> New bug: #125182 in xine-lib (main) "playback of flash videos skips frames" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125182
<ubotu> New bug: #125187 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplugin-nonfree never installs plugin due to md5sum mismatch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125187
<ubotu> New bug: #125198 in Ubuntu "Intel pro/wireless 3945ABG WEP can't connect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125198
<ubotu> New bug: #125200 in Ubuntu "Realtek HD audio - no sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125200
<ubotu> New bug: #125199 in debian-installer (main) "feisty alternate fails to install on older box" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125199
<ubotu> New bug: #125202 in Ubuntu "update-manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125202
<ubotu> New bug: #125203 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "mysql-query-browser failing to start,  symbol lookup error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125203
<ubotu> New bug: #125204 in vim (main) "GVim BufReadCmd complains when opened from nautilus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125204
<ubotu> New bug: #125209 in epiphany-browser (main) "Flash video in Epiphany doesn't die when browser is closed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125209
<calc> bdmurray: hey you there?
<ubotu> New bug: #125211 in sbackup (universe) "sbackup exits silently when it meets a nonexistent dir" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125211
<calc> bdmurray: i was wondering if when a bug is closed out via changelog if the merged bugs are closed out as well, or do they need to be manually closed?
<calc> bdmurray: because their fields in launchpad are not marked as fix released
<calc> bdmurray: i imagine it is ok as it is, but i wanted to make sure it doesn't have a bad effect on overall bug counts, etc
<ubotu> New bug: #125213 in apt (main) "Saving dkpg-old files in /etc/modprobe.d doesn't make sense" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125213
<ubotu> New bug: #125215 in pidgin (main) "pidgin take all cpu when a single chat conversation is open" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125215
<bdmurray> calc: as far as I know by default duplicates don't show up in searches
<bdmurray> calc: you might look at http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/testing_graphs/
<bdmurray> I started a graph with some packages including openoffice.org
<ubotu> New bug: #125219 in firefox (main) "Firefox crashed AGAIN" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125219
<ubotu> New bug: #125220 in Ubuntu "Question symbols (????) in filenames on CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125220
<ubotu> New bug: #125221 in cupsys (main) "Printed document severely corrupted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125221
<ubotu> New bug: #125222 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org export to PDF Rekha font problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125222
<ubotu> New bug: #125224 in update-manager (main) "Update-manager 'E:Opening /etc/apt/sources.list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125224
<calc> bdmurray: you are so cool :)
* calc hugs bdmurray for the ooo graph :)
<calc> of course now people can see how fast or slow i am working ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #125226 in Ubuntu "swfmill" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125226
<seb128> bdmurray: could you make a desktop-bugs one?
<seb128> or that's by package?
<calc> seb128: i think its by package
<calc> seb128: but he might be able to rig up a per group thing (not sure)
<ubotu> New bug: #125227 in gnome-python-desktop (main) "package python-gnome2-desktop 2.19.1-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125227
<ubotu> New bug: #125229 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[gutys]  gnome-brightness-applet: glitches if scrolling too fast" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125229
<ubotu> New bug: #125230 in clamav (universe) "package clamav-daemon 0.90.3-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125230
<ubotu> New bug: #125231 in coreutils (main) "FTBFS in gutsy, possibly related to glibc 2.6" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125231
<ScottK> seb128: I saw your comment in Bug #125230 asking for more information.  I strongly suspect this (and several other likely dupes filed since I uploaded a new clamav yesterday {that didn't have any freshclam related changes}) are dupes of Bug #124141.  I'm not sure what's up with that bug as it gets a bit beyond me, but I think it really needs to be resolved.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125230 in clamav "package clamav-daemon 0.90.3-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125230
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124141 in linux-source-2.6.22 "kernel bug when installing clamav-freshclam" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124141
<calc> ScottK: hmm clamav did it have a bug that would cause a kernel oops?
<calc> ah i see 124141
<ScottK> Not unless it's one of those things that used to work for the wrong reasons.
<calc> i got bit by what appears to be the title of 124141
<ScottK> calc: Do you have clamav installed in Gutsy now?
<calc> its good to know my hardware isn't going bad
<calc> ScottK: halfway installed because it oops on install every time
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Note that there is a workaround in 124141.
<calc> i turned off my box (its on my desktop machine) because i thought it might be having hardware problems
<ScottK> calc: I'd be curious if you could try to update it and get a complete error report.  None of last night's rash of bugs was complete.
<calc> ScottK: what would you need for a complete report?
<ScottK> calc: Feel free to add your information to Bug #125169, Bug #125184, and/or Bug #125230.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125169 in clamav "package clamav 0.90.3-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125169
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125184 in clamav "package clamav-freshclam 0.90.3-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus post-installation script a retourn une erreur de sortie d'tat 139" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125184
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125230 in clamav "package clamav-daemon 0.90.3-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125230
<ScottK> None of those reports give anything other than "dependency problems".  As you know, somewhere in the scroll is more detail about exactly what the problems are.
<ScottK> The reporters just don't manage to include the relevant bits.
<calc> oh besides just the oops log?
<calc> the oops part looks complete in that it failed in the do_utimes like what i saw last week
<bdmurray> seb128: I have an idea about a desktop bugs one the current implentation is per package
<calc> anything that can make the kernel oops is of course a kernel bug not really clamav
<ScottK> Dunno until I know what the oops log says.  I just want to make sure it's still the same bug since I uploaded a new clamav yesterday.
<calc> ScottK: oh ok, i can't test the new one from yesterday until I get back sunday
<ScottK> Ah.  Of course.
* ScottK will find another guineau pig.
<calc> i was talking to amitk earlier today he thought it could be something to do with some newer low latency (iirc) patches
<calc> bdmurray: hmm then you could make a report page for all the kernel bugs as well (assuming they are assigned to the group)
<calc> bdmurray: heard a rumor there is around 5K bugs on the kernel
<ScottK> calc: Interesting.  Would you please see what you can do to get them to pay attention to this one.  It's apparently hitting many things that touch /var/log.
<ubotu> New bug: #125233 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "[flashplugin-nonfree]  Arbitrary code execution in Flash Player 9.0.45.0 and prior versions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125233
<calc> ScottK: oh the oops happens on other packages as well?
* ScottK recalls StevenK or Fujitsu saying that in one of the relevant bug reports.  I'm looking for it now.
<pmatulis> calc, when you have a minute, i have an OOo support question for you.
<ScottK> calc: It was Fujitsu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/124095/comments/2
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124095 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Gutsy Clamav update configuration fails segfault error" [High,Confirmed] 
<bdmurray> calc: that's on my list too
<calc> bdmurray: heh your here too you can help me jump the kernel team :)
<calc> ok
<calc> got the news from amit
<calc> apparently -8 fixes the issue so need to put in the bug reports to test with the new gutsy kernel to see if it still happens
<calc> there was a fix that was included in the upstream kernel that resolved the issue from what he told me
* calc gets back to lunch
<ScottK> calc: That was for me?
<calc> ScottK: yea and bdmurray as well
<ScottK> THanks.
<calc> bdmurray: see above
<ubotu> New bug: #125234 in totem (main) "DVD will not play in Totem " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125234
<ubotu> New bug: #125235 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "quota doesn't work right" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125235
<ubotu> New bug: #125236 in libnet-dns-perl (universe) "Bugs in dn_expand (XS and PP) on mailformed packages" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125236
<ubotu> New bug: #125238 in Ubuntu "Problema in Boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125238
<ubotu> New bug: #125237 in gimp (main) "[GIMP]  Multiple Integer Overflow Vulnerabilities" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125237
<ubotu> New bug: #125239 in openoffice.org (main) "cannon laserbase 3200 crashes with open office2.2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125239
<ubotu> New bug: #125242 in evolution (main) "bad digest-uri using DIGEST-MD5 with POP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125242
<calc> pmatulis: hello i'm here
<calc> pmatulis: whats up>?
<calc> pmatulis: sorry i didn't notice you asked me a question earlier
<calc> pmatulis: i wasn't intentionally avoiding you :(
<ubotu> New bug: #125244 in nut (universe) "bcmxcp driver from nut not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125244
<ubotu> New bug: #125246 in Ubuntu "Progress bar not showing in Ubuntu Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125246
<ubotu> New bug: #125247 in vim (main) "Apache config files in /etc/apache2/sites-available and /etc/apache2/sites-enabled do not alwyas have proper syntax highlighting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125247
<ubotu> New bug: #125248 in Ubuntu "Conexant CX23880 based card fails to get PCI resources in Feisty." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125248
<ubotu> New bug: #125250 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Don't recognise USB Pendrive -> sr0: disc change detected." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125250
<ubotu> New bug: #125255 in gnome-panel (main) "[gutsy]  tooltips not pleced near the source in the menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125255
<ubotu> New bug: #125256 in Ubuntu "[Kubuntu] Wrong media-link in the "System Menu"-menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125256
<ubotu> New bug: #125259 in Ubuntu "Installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125259
<macbeth> Todays openoffice update, from 2.2.0-1ubuntu3 to 2.2.0-1ubuntu4 broke it...
<macbeth> Anyone with the same problem?
<calc> macbeth: broke what?
<calc> macbeth: broke ooo?
<macbeth> Yes, Openoffice starts but then freeses...
<calc> which program and how long after it starts, etc?
<macbeth> It was working just before the update...
<ScottK> macbeth: calc is the Ubuntu maintainer for OOO, so the better you can tell him what went wrong, the better the odds of getting it fixed.
<calc> it works for me still on feisty
<ubotu> New bug: #125260 in Ubuntu "Dist upgrade in up-to-date Gutsy reports errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125260
<macbeth> Ok, If I open Openoffice writer, I get the splash screen, then I get the Window frame and nothing inside it.
<calc> whoa thats interesting
<calc> i get the splash screen then the full writer comes up for me
<calc> let me see if i can detach and logout and back in to make sure it still works
<calc> brb
<macbeth> Then at some attempts ti start it, I get the full writer but the apps just sits there frozen...
<RainCT> hi
<RainCT> what means the locked icon? never seen it before
<ubotu> New bug: #125264 in Ubuntu "Sound broken after resume of Suspend - Toshiba P100" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125264
<calc> back
<calc> gah he quit
<calc> macbeth: ah your back
<calc> you're
<calc> macbeth: i can't reproduce the issue where new ooo doesn't work
<calc> macbeth: it does take a few seconds for it to come up on my machine but that has more to do with also compiling gutsy ooo on my box right now (i think)
<macbeth> Ok never mind with my previous posting... I rebooted the computer and I have ooo wirking... Sorry for this.
<calc> macbeth: ah ok
<macbeth> But stilll it was very strange. It is the first time after an update I have to reboot the computer to get the updated software to work properly...
<macbeth> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #125266 in firefox (main) "firefox always starts saying it wasn't closed well" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125266
<ubotu> New bug: #125267 in firefox (main) "firefox always starts saying it wasn't closed well" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125267
<macbeth> good day to you guys!
<calc> "reboots" are generally (or used to be) needed for any KDE update as well
<calc> probably was either a bad file in /tmp or needed to logout and back in and just rebooted instead... don't really know
<ubotu> New bug: #125268 in Ubuntu "screen with vertical lines flickering" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125268
<ScottK> calc: Worksforme on Kubuntu Feisty with no logout.
<calc> ScottK: ok, yea it worked for me on ubuntu as well
<ubotu> New bug: #87077 in scons "The build of xmms2 fails because of HASH(0x82db558)="" in the environment" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87077
<ubotu> New bug: #125270 in apt (main) "apt-get German translation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125270
<calc> ooo translations take way too long to build
<ubotu> New bug: #125271 in update-notifier (main) "Update-notifier/update-manager and Synaptic does not read package Pin:s from /etc/apt/preferences" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125271
<calc> start the build and go take a nap ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #125272 in Ubuntu "Please sync bouncy 0.5.20070616-1 into universe from Debian (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125272
<ubotu> New bug: #125273 in Ubuntu "Please sync snowballz 0.9.3-1 into universe from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125273
<RainCT> what means the locked icon? never seen it before
<calc> ooo is fixed!
<calc> cleaning tree to do a source build for upload, whee :)
<calc> translations takes a very long time to build btw, stay away from them
* calc verifying debdiff then going to upload it :)
<calc> keescook: you here?
<calc> keescook: should be done uploading in ~ 1m
<bdmurray> RainCT: it is a private bug
<RainCT> bdmurray: only -qa can see them, or what?
<ScottK> RainCT: Usually Ubuntu Security.
<RainCT> ScottK: oh. but I can see them :S
<ScottK> Oh.  What bug?
<RainCT> ScottK: there are a lot. for example bug 125284, bug 125157, bug 125146...
<RainCT> those (and 7 more out of 75 I'm seeing) have a locked icon next to them
<RainCT> they don't seem security related tought
<persia> RainCT: That's a new behaviour from apport.  apport crashes are restricted to new groups (e.g ~ubuntu-crashes-universe) untli someone can verify that the user isn't accidentally sharing private information.
<RainCT> ah, good idea.
<RainCT> and ubuntu-qa is one of those or what?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> The bad news is that none of those get reported in bugmail, so if you depend on bug mail for packages you are tracking, you are SOL.
<RainCT> and how can such bugs get unlocked?
<RainCT> don't see a link for this anywhere
<RainCT> ah ok
<RainCT> found it :p
<RainCT> well, thanks both :)
<persia> RainCT: Only unlock it if you've verified that nothing in the crash dump is exposing sensitive user information.  Be careful - someone's banking details might be there, or something else similarly dangerous to make public.
<RainCT> persia: yea, was just asking to know it. I don't think I'll touch much of these, never found crash bugs interesting lol
<persia> RainCT: Just wait - soon enough you'll find a crash in a program you know well, and will want to fix it :)
<ubotu> New bug: #125300 in cupsys (main) "[gutsy]  pdf2ps doesn't support '-cfg /etc/cups/pdftops.conf' anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125300
<ubotu> New bug: #125302 in kvm (universe) "kvm-ifup fails to bring up tap0 in feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125302
<kbrooks> how do u fix the progress bar prob in 7.04 whereby the orange isnt shown?
<kbrooks> thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #125305 in bookmarkbridge (universe) "Does not appear in menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125305
<kbrooks> how do u fix the progress bar prob in 7.04 whereby the orange isnt shown?
<kbrooks> thanks.
<persia> calc: I'm not sure you're not already watching, but I'm seeing reports of new crashes (which I think you just fixed) added to the libhunspell bug complex.  If you find a bunch of extra free time, and want to mark all the dups Fixed, it might make a difference in reporting (but probably not).
<persia> kbrooks: Firstly, this isn't a support channel: you'll find better support either in #ubuntu or, as this is very crowded, in #ubuntu-foo, where foo represents your locale (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#head-729211ea4fb3c5b535d3d8a533dbc007c8dbce14 for a list).  Secondly, repeating your question doesn't help to get an answer.
<kbrooks> persia, there is a bug in ubuntu
<kbrooks> persia, and i dont remember the number
<persia> kbrooks: Others may also not remember,  You'll do better to search in Launchpad.
<ubotu> New bug: #125306 in Ubuntu "Sound setup interface crashes when closing error window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125306
<ubotu> New bug: #125307 in ubiquity (main) "english instead of dutch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125307
<kbrooks> ah
<kbrooks> bug 67443
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67443 in ubuntulooks "Progress bar is invisible" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67443
<kbrooks> ^
<ubotu> New bug: #125308 in esound (main) "[gutsy]  esd makes diverse gnome apps freeze" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125308
<ubotu> New bug: #125309 in aptitude (main) "aptitude simultaneously thinks there are and aren't broken packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125309
<ubotu> New bug: #125311 in evolution-exchange (main) "evolution-exchange-storage crashed with SIGSEGV in soup_connection_disconnect()"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125311
<ubotu> New bug: #125313 in Ubuntu "Windows now shown in taskbar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125313
<ubotu> New bug: #125314 in ubiquity (main) "the installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125314
<ubotu> New bug: #125315 in fte (universe) "XFTE crashes on switching buffer to certain file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125315
<ubotu> New bug: #125316 in ghostscript (main) "Ghostscript is consuming all my memory when opening the attached file " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125316
<ubotu> New bug: #125317 in html-helper-mode (universe) "html-helper-mode has a reserved keybinding" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125317
<ubotu> New bug: #125322 in evolution (main) "Evolution crashes with double click in a calendar's event" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125322
<ubotu> New bug: #125323 in openoffice.org (main) "filtro do calc retorna sempre as duas ltimas linhas" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125323
<newz2000> tck: hey, just got back from paternity leave and saw all of the bugs you worked on for ubuntu-website...
<newz2000> I wanted to say thanks and to say Hi, since I've not met you before.
<tck> hi :)
<newz2000> I can't communicate how much of a help it is to see 80% of my bugs as confirmed (where before they were mostly New)
<tck> :))
<ubotu> New bug: #125325 in Ubuntu "Live CD should provide information for Windows/Mac users after boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125325
<ubotu> New bug: #125326 in qcad (universe) "dimension location" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125326
<ubotu> New bug: #125327 in udev (main) "Gutsy udev error on start up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125327
<ubotu> New bug: #125328 in Ubuntu "E: Le paquet virtualbox doit tre rinstall, mais je ne parviens pas  trouver son archive." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125328
<ubotu> New bug: #125329 in okular (universe) "okular don't work properly on feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125329
<ubotu> New bug: #125331 in e2fsprogs (main) "Please sync e2fsprogs-1.40.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125331
<ubotu> New bug: #125332 in Ubuntu "No sound on MacBook Pro (Rev. 3 Santa Rosa) " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125332
<ubotu> New bug: #125334 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Should use NVIDIA-*-pkg0.run instead of -pkg1 and -pkg2 to save space" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125334
<ubotu> New bug: #125333 in cheetah (universe) "Please sync cheetah (2.0~rc8-1) from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125333
<ubotu> New bug: #125336 in udev (main) "typo KERNEl in rules.d/20-names.rules" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125336
<ubotu> New bug: #125339 in glipper (universe) "glipper makes pypanel malfunction or wont open" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125339
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-12
<ubotu> New bug: #125340 in gdm (main) "Multiple mouses don't work with multiple users" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125340
<ubotu> New bug: #125341 in tzdata (main) "package tzdata failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125341
<ubotu> New bug: #125342 in util-linux (main) "package util-linux failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125342
<ubotu> New bug: #125343 in anjuta (universe) "anjuta crash when clicking on glade file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125343
<ubotu> New bug: #125344 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-minimal failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125344
<ubotu> New bug: #125345 in util-linux (main) "package util-linux-locales 2.12r-19ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125345
<ubotu> New bug: #125346 in util-linux (main) "package util-linux 2.12r-19ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125346
<ubotu> New bug: #125347 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-minimal 1.52 failed to install/upgrade: problemas de dependencias - se deja sin configurar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125347
<ubotu> New bug: #125348 in tzdata (main) "package tzdata 2007f-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso post-installation script devolvi el cdigo de salida de error 10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125348
<ubotu> New bug: #125349 in tzdata (main) "package tzdata 2007f-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso post-installation script devolvi el cdigo de salida de error 10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125349
<ubotu> New bug: #125358 in Ubuntu "X crashes when loading screensaver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125358
<ubotu> New bug: #125361 in Ubuntu "automatix" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125361
<ubotu> New bug: #125364 in keep (main) "keep "invalid agrument" crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125364
<ubotu> New bug: #125367 in synaptic (main) "package synaptic 0.60ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus post-installation script a retourn? une erreur de sortie d'?tat 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125367
<ubotu> New bug: #125368 in Ubuntu "networking is disabled when starting Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125368
<ubotu> New bug: #125369 in clamav (universe) "package clamav-daemon 0.90.3-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125369
<ubotu> New bug: #125370 in balder2d (universe) "Please sync balder2d (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125370
<ubotu> New bug: #125371 in ecamegapedal (universe) "Please sync ecamegapedal (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125371
<ubotu> New bug: #125374 in Ubuntu "kubuntu kded media manager ignores current user session state" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125374
<ubotu> New bug: #125375 in gnome-panel (main) "package gnome-panel-data 1:2.19.5-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso post-installation script devolvi el cdigo de salida de error 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125375
<ubotu> New bug: #125376 in gnome-session (main) "package gnome-session 2.19.5-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso post-installation script devolvi el cdigo de salida de error 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125376
<ubotu> New bug: #125381 in gramps (universe) "gramps.py crashed with SIGSEGV in delete_aspell_speller()"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125381
<ubotu> New bug: #125382 in ndiswrapper (main) "ndiswrapper 1.43-1ubuntu1: Please do not drop ndiswrapper-source" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125382
<ubotu> New bug: #125383 in evince (main) "package evince 0.9.2-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso post-installation script devolvi el cdigo de salida de error 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125383
<ubotu> New bug: #125386 in xchat-gnome (main) "Xchat uses WAY too much RAM" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125386
<ubotu> New bug: #125388 in gnome-session (main) "package gnome-session 2.19.5-0ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: el subproceso post-installation script devolvi el cdigo de salida de error 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125388
<ubotu> New bug: #125389 in meschach (universe) "Please sync meschach (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125389
<ubotu> New bug: #125390 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "ccsm crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_prepare()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125390
<ubotu> New bug: #125392 in quantlib (universe) "Please sync quantlib (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125392
<ubotu> New bug: #125393 in Ubuntu "Audio Crashes X on Login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125393
<ubotu> New bug: #125396 in Ubuntu "Xorg 100% CPU during scrolling gnome-terminal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125396
<ubotu> New bug: #125397 in gpaint (main) "Cannot copy&paste between gpaint and OO.o" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125397
<ubotu> New bug: #125399 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice Presentation crash while closing oo-presenting-kubuntu.odp (7.04) " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125399
<ubotu> New bug: #125400 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125400
<ubotu> New bug: #125402 in libgeda (universe) "Please sync libgeda (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125402
<ubotu> New bug: #125403 in geda (universe) "Please sync geda (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125403
<ubotu> New bug: #125404 in geda-doc (universe) "Please sync geda-doc (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125404
<ubotu> New bug: #125405 in geda-examples (universe) "Please sync geda-examples (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125405
<ubotu> New bug: #125406 in geda-gattrib (universe) "Please sync geda-gattrib (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125406
* persia has heard archive-admins say they prefer one bug for multiple syncs to be done simultaneously... (not that it's worth cleaning up at this point).
<Hobbsee> persia: but that means you cant use requestsync!
<persia> Hobbsee: Yep :)  I don't like it anyway, and I've seen a lot of recent requestsync bugs that show a 404 error in place of the debian changelog...
* Hobbsee does like it...but that 404 is unfortunate
<Hobbsee> oh well
<ubotu> New bug: #125407 in geda-gnetlist (universe) "Please sync geda-gnetlist (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125407
<ubotu> New bug: #125408 in geda-gsymcheck (universe) "Please sync geda-gsymcheck (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125408
<ubotu> New bug: #125409 in geda-symbols (universe) "Please sync geda-symbols (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125409
<ubotu> New bug: #125410 in geda-utils (universe) "Please sync geda-utils (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125410
<ubotu> New bug: #125411 in geda (universe) "Please sync geda (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125411
<persia> For some cases, it can be very useful.  For multiple simultaneous syncs, or when a sync is good for more than a whim, the interface doesn't seem to generate a nice bug.  On the other hand, it may just be me.
* persia wonders if 125403 and 125411 are duplicates, or if requestsync is confused...
<ubotu> New bug: #125412 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125412
<ubotu> New bug: #125414 in viewmol (universe) "Please sync viewmol (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125414
<ubotu> New bug: #125415 in jabber-jit (universe) "Please sync jabber-jit (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125415
<ubotu> New bug: #125416 in java-package (multiverse) "Please sync java-package 0.31" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125416
<ubotu> New bug: #125424 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-filter-mobiledev 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125424
<ubotu> New bug: #125426 in Ubuntu "Openoffice crashes on copying a checkbox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125426
<ubotu> New bug: #125428 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-style-tango 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade:  - " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125428
<ubotu> New bug: #125429 in evolution (main) "package evolution failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125429
<ubotu> New bug: #125430 in gnome-panel (main) "package gnome-panel failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125430
<ubotu> New bug: #125431 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125431
<ubotu> New bug: #125432 in evolution (main) "package evolution-plugins failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125432
<ubotu> New bug: #125433 in gnome-session (main) "package gnome-session failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125433
<ubotu> New bug: #125434 in eog (main) "package eog failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125434
<ubotu> New bug: #125435 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125435
<ubotu> New bug: #125436 in apport (main) "package apport failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125436
<ubotu> New bug: #125437 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-java-common failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125437
<ubotu> New bug: #125438 in evolution (main) "package evolution-common failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125438
<ubotu> New bug: #125439 in klineakconfig (universe) "Please sync klineakconfig 0.9-6 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125439
<ubotu> New bug: #125440 in apport (main) "package apport failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125440
<ubotu> New bug: #125441 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125441
<ubotu> New bug: #125443 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-filter-mobiledev failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125443
<ubotu> New bug: #125444 in evince (main) "package evince failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125444
<ubotu> New bug: #125442 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125442
<Hobbsee> that auto dupe thing seems to be failing.
<RAOF> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #125446 in Ubuntu "Mute off doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125446
<ubotu> New bug: #125448 in Ubuntu "Wireless on during boot implies long boot time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125448
<ubotu> New bug: #125450 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocesso post-installation script retornou c?digo de sa?da de error 1 (dup-of: 125400)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125450
<Hobbsee> right.  12 dupes later....
<Hobbsee> RAOF: that autodupe thing really doesnt seem to be working.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Now that I think of it, isn't it only for python bugs at this point?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: not sure
<Hobbsee> RAOF: but people are crap at searching too, it seems
<Hobbsee> especially people who filed multiple bugs on the same issue
<RAOF> :(.  Home time :)
<Hobbsee> morning mvo!
<mvo> hey Hobbsee
<ubotu> New bug: #125451 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-base 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125451
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> zomg more!!
<ubotu> New bug: #125453 in nautilus (main) "[gutsy]  directory dimension not updated after a move" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125453
<ubotu> New bug: #125457 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-common failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125457
<ubotu> New bug: #125459 in Ubuntu "update manager can't initialize package info" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125459
<ubotu> New bug: #125454 in kde4libs (universe) "kdelibs5-data should replace kde4libs-data" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125454
<ubotu> New bug: #125455 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-java-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125455
<ubotu> New bug: #125456 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-filter-mobiledev 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125456
<Hobbsee> gah, not more of them!
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: same bug
<gnomefreak> not sure why he filed differnet bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #125461 in nautilus (main) "[gutsy]  create document->empty file not always works" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125461
<ubotu> New bug: #125464 in firefox (main) "firefox fails to open external links when already running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125464
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: urgh
<gnomefreak> i was just looking at what one to start with
<gnomefreak> someone fixed OO.o yesterday but i guess he was mistaken
<gnomefreak> ah he didnt that due to apport
<gnomefreak> apport gives crash report for each OO.o that didnt install instead of on apt
<gnomefreak> or instead of one report for all
<gnomefreak> and the work around that apt/dpkg gives you isnt a command :(
<ubotu> New bug: #125468 in firefox (main) "wrong render when I print a map with google maps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125468
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: seems it's actually a debhelper bug
<ubotu> New bug: #125471 in mdadm (main) "Booting from a degraded array could be improved" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125471
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: could be. but i gave the output from term to bug 125455 and marked the 2 as a dupe
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125455 in openoffice.org "package openoffice.org-java-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125455
<gnomefreak> since the reporter failed to give info.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: cool
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yeah, that looks the same
<gnomefreak> the crash reports are empty and that kind of bothers me a bit
<gnomefreak> it should have crashed on apt/dpkg/debhelper not oo.o imho
<Hobbsee> yeah....
<Hobbsee> it has
<Hobbsee> just it's not a bug in dpkg
<gnomefreak> want me to add debhelper task?
<gnomefreak> or even remove oo.o and use debhelper instead
<Hobbsee> no, dholbach has already uploaded a fix, i think
<gnomefreak> ah cool
<dholbach> ooo will need a rebuild once debhelper has built
* gnomefreak getting used to everyone working while im sleeping ;)
<dholbach> i even submitted the debhelper bug to debian already
* gnomefreak didnt have enough ram last time i tried to build oo.o
<gnomefreak> -ram + disk space
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: get used to it.
<Hobbsee> everyone's always in teh wrong country
<Hobbsee> unless you're lucky enough to be in london
<gnomefreak> true
* gnomefreak gonna try it again worse case it fails best case it works
<ubotu> New bug: #125474 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-evolution 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125474
<ubotu> New bug: #125475 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-java-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125475
<ubotu> New bug: #125476 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-base 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125476
<ubotu> New bug: #125477 in Ubuntu "I need run fsck manually but I don't know how to... Please Help!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125477
<ubotu> New bug: #125478 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-filter-mobiledev 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured (dup-of: 125400)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125478
<ubotu> New bug: #125479 in Ubuntu "no preview of img files if show hidden is selected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125479
<ubotu> New bug: #125480 in brasero (universe) "[needs upload]  Brasero 0.6.0 - new upstream release" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125480
<ubotu> New bug: #125481 in app-install-data-ubuntu (main) "Uses bad neverball icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125481
<ubotu> New bug: #125482 in gqview (main) "External programme calls broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125482
<ubotu> New bug: #125483 in Ubuntu "went to e-mail program" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125483
<ubotu> New bug: #125485 in python2.5 (main) "EXAILE (python2.5) crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125485
<ubotu> New bug: #125486 in xdg-user-dirs-gtk (universe) "user-dirs-update-gtk.desktop autostart file needs comment, proper capitalization" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125486
<ubotu> New bug: #125487 in xdg-user-dirs-gtk (universe) "Should not create gtk bookmarks for folders which are treated specially already (Desktop, Documents)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125487
<ubotu> New bug: #125488 in openoffice.org (main) "configure/installation failure of openoffice.org-common" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125488
<ubotu> New bug: #125489 in banshee (universe) "weird trailing comma's on artist,album & song name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125489
<ubotu> New bug: #125492 in slune (universe) "slune needs package python-soya (>=0.13.2-1) " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125492
<calc> Hobbsee: hello :)
<askand> Can someone help me confirming a bug?
<DarkMageZ> askand, bug number?
<askand> DarkMageZ: i havent reported it yet..i mean someone to confirm that it is a bug :)
<ubotu> New bug: #125493 in phpmyadmin (universe) "[Feature]  Support for Lighttpd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125493
<ubotu> New bug: #125494 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-common failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125494
<DarkMageZ> oh. ok, what's the problem?
<askand> DarkMageZ: I have a problem with vnc...when I connect to another uuntu computer with built in "remote desktop" and vncviewer I can see the screen on vncviewer but not changes(I close a folde on the other computer but it doesnt show on vncviewer) is that a bug?
<DarkMageZ> that depends on how low you've set the bandwidth settings. if you've set it too low then it won't get updates untill you do something on the viewing computer like move the mouse.
<askand> DarkMageZ: it isnt updated if I move the mouse on any of the computers..
<DarkMageZ> sounds like a bug to me, i'm going to see if i can replicate that here.
<askand> ok
<DarkMageZ> but it's working fine here :(
<DarkMageZ> i don't know what would stop it from working correctly. i'd recommend filing a question first.
<askand> what did work? :O
<DarkMageZ> i started the remote desktop on my other machine. i logged on from here. walked over there and closed firefox, came back here and firefox had gone.
<askand> hrm...
<askand> ok strange..
<DarkMageZ> i'm not using vnc viewer tho. i'm using terminal services.
<DarkMageZ> terminal server client*
<askand> ok..
<askand> hmm
<zorglu_> q. about launchpad, e.g. in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/94749 the title is "MASTER firefox crash", and there is many bug starting with "MASTER" what is the meaning of this ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 94749 in firefox "MASTER firefox crash [@gtk_widget_event_internal]  " [High,Confirmed] 
<ScottK> zorglu_: It means that if you find a duplicate with that problem, dupe it to that bug and not another.
<zorglu_> ok thanks for the info
<zorglu_> i disconnected because of a mad process using 100% of ram and crash my box :)
<zorglu_> keep on the good work
<Hobbsee> hi calc!
<ubotu> New bug: #125496 in ubiquity (main) "the installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125496
<ubotu> New bug: #125497 in Ubuntu "it's impossible to install updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125497
<Kazade> hi, i've never triaged a bug before but this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/125496 looks to me like a duplicate of this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/53180 would it be right to mark it as a duplicate or do we need more info?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125496 in ubiquity "the installer crashed" [Undecided,New] 
<gnomefreak> not yet looked but why would installer crash have to do with kernel
<Kazade> the tracebacks match exactly
<gnomefreak> Kazade: but its best to leave ubiquity bugs alone for most part
<Kazade> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #125498 in Ubuntu "evince:10312: POPPLER_ACTION_UNKNOWN" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125498
<ubotu> New bug: #125499 in mplayerplug-in (multiverse) "mozilla-mplayer installs plugin for mozilla, but not firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125499
<ubotu> New bug: #125501 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-java-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: probl?mes de d?pendances - laiss? non configur?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125501
<ubotu> New bug: #125502 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125502
<ubotu> New bug: #125504 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: le sous-processus post-installation script a retourn? une erreur de sortie d'?tat 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125504
<Hobbsee> gah, annoying people
<ubotu> New bug: #125507 in grub (main) "Computer reboots after selecting Vista in Grub" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125507
<ubotu> New bug: #125508 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-filter-mobiledev 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: probl?mes de d?pendances - laiss? non configur? (dup-of: 125400)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125508
<ubotu> New bug: #125509 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-base 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: probl?mes de d?pendances - laiss? non configur? (dup-of: 125400)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125509
<ubotu> New bug: #125510 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: Abhngigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert (dup-of: 125400)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125510
<ubotu> New bug: #125506 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-evolution 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: probl?mes de d?pendances - laiss? non configur? (dup-of: 125400)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125506
<ubotu> New bug: #125511 in monodevelop (universe) "Request for python in monodevelop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125511
<ubotu> New bug: #125512 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "xt_NOTRACK module unavailable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125512
* calc thinks the uninstallable openoffice bug shows the need to make it harder to file duplicate bugs
<calc> there are at least 30 duplicates in under 12 hr
<Kazade> at least 4 of them were the same person :/
<calc> wtf
* ScottK thinks the uninstallable openoffice bug shows the need for calc not to break openoffice ;-)
<calc> ScottK: i didn't dholbach broke debhelper
<Hobbsee> calc: yeah, i think so too
<calc> and my installation of openoffice didn't show the bug since i didn't have libgtk2.0-bin installed
<Hobbsee> Kazade: shirish?
<Hobbsee> Kazade: enough said, i'm afraid
<ScottK> Heh
* persia notes that there were several different binary packages that all failed for the same reason - apport would do well to at least notice when all the install failure reports are from the same source, and users can be expected to be confused.
<persia> Of course, I'm not trying to defend any specific individuals :)
<calc> persia: erm only one package failed
<calc> openoffice.org-common
<calc> the others failed because it failed, they didn't fail themselves
<calc> or at least it was the only arguably buggy package
<calc> from a user perspective it may have seemed there were multiple buggy packages
<persia> calc: Right, but apport didn't know that: it just received feedback from the package manager that the following list of packages failed to install...
<calc> ok
<persia> calc: At least on my system, I received 4 or 5 apport popups asking me to report the problem (although with the spew here, I didn't see the point :) )
<calc> ah fun stuff
<ScottK> My favorites are the bug reports that the report the downstream dependency problem, but no where mention what package it was that actually failed to install.
<calc> after openoffice.org-common installed anything that called dh_iconcache would fail
<persia> calc: Oooh.  That could have been a lot for people who don't upgrade so frequently...
<seb128> calc: why?
<calc> seb128: i misspoke
<calc> anything that was recently built that had the debhelper stuff in it would fail
<calc> seb128: because it was looking in locolor which has no index.theme
<seb128> k
<ScottK> So does that mean there are other time bombs out there waiting to go off?
<calc> persia: it actually only affects packages built in the past few days
<seb128> so it's not breaking packages with a valid setup ;)
<calc> ScottK: maybe, depends on what all was built that uses dh_iconcache in the past few days
<persia> calc: Actually, OOo is the only package I've seen with the issue currently.  let's hope the most recent debhelper helps reduce the issue.
<calc> since there is no index.theme for locolor and there are quite a few packages that provide icons in locolor it could happen again if other stuff was built with the "bad" debhlper
<gnomefreak> from my understanding this morning debhelper has been fixed and oo.o just needs respin on it
<ScottK> Of course with the relatively small number of Gutsy users currently, there are packages that don't yet have users.
<calc> gnomefreak: yes, the point being that anything else that built with the broken version of debhelper could see this issue as well (i think)
<gnomefreak> dholbach fixed and uploaded debhelper
<gnomefreak> calc: nope oo.o is the only one so far :)
<calc> anything else that uses dh_iconcache that is
<calc> gnomefreak: locolor is a very little used set of icons so its possible it just hasn't been seen by other packages yet...
<ScottK> So how does one automate looking for such packages?
<gnomefreak> calc: correct
<calc> ScottK: automatically, good luck
<calc> ScottK: you can find which packages ship locolor (which is really obsolete) by grepping the Contents.gz file
<persia> ScottK: hunt for the locolor path in Contents.gz?
<calc> persia: finding which packages will break if a user has any locolor icons is harder to automate though
<ScottK> But if you find the set of locolor packages and the set of packages built with the damaged debhelper, the intersection of the two sets would be useful to know.
<calc> i don't think its a case of intersection is it?
<calc> maybe i don't understand how dh_iconcache works
<persia> calc: Is it?  Hmm...  I would think that if we knew the dates that building would cause an issue, and checked the locolor packages for the last upload date, we'd have a decent list.
<ScottK> What persia said.
<calc> wouldn't it just be any package built with the broken debhelper that uses dh_iconcache?
<persia> I think it is an intersection.
<calc> because doesn't dh_iconcache run across all icon themes when it is called in postinst?
<persia> calc: Maybe, but I think it's probably related to locolor, or I would have expected to see it in some of the gnome app updates that happened.
<calc> or does it only run against dirs that the package provides files in?
<calc> grr dholbach was here but just left, heh
<calc> ah if i am reading this correctly it only runs against dirs that the package provides icons
<ubotu> New bug: #125514 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-java-common failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125514
<ubotu> New bug: #125515 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125515
<ubotu> New bug: #125516 in rhythmbox "rockbox support for rhythmbox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125516
<ubotu> New bug: #125517 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-common failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125517
<ubotu> New bug: #125518 in knetworkmanager (main) "[Gutsy]  Problems when eth2 is primary interface" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125518
<calc> so yea it would be the intersection in which case it would be a very small number of packages (probably 0)
<ScottK> Well we know it's at least one.
<calc> yes
<persia> calc: dh_iconcache just got replaced by dh_icons, which looks at all the defined $icondirs in the package, and updates the cache.  I don't think packages that don't have anything in locolor would break because of the missing theme.index.
<ScottK> There.  Now you can pile on him...
<calc> persia: yep you are correct
<calc> dholbach: dh_icons only runs for dirs that the package contains icons for, right?
<calc> dholbach: wanted to make certain what other potential packages could have been broken
<ubotu> New bug: #125519 in hal (main) "No Wireless detection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125519
<persia> Well, there's 97 packages potentially affected, most of which appear to start with the letter "k".  I don't know what the churn rate is (or how to easily pull the last upload date), but I remember a recent kde update that let me finally drop the kdelibs locally, so I suspect something else got hit (not that most GNOME users have lots of KDE apps).
<persia> (`apt-file search locolor | cut -d: -f1 | uniq | wc -l`)
<ubotu> New bug: #125520 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-filter-mobiledev 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: beroendeproblem - lmnar okonfigurerad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125520
<dholbach> calc: yes, it should only do that for /usr/share/icons directories containining icons
<persia> dholbach: Just to confirm, those are icons included in the package for which the postinst is generated, rather than icons on the user system at installation time, right?
<dholbach> persia: the former, yes
<persia> dholbach: Thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #125522 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "refusing mppe stateful " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125522
<calc> new ooo waiting to be built :)
<calc> switched over to dh_icons as well
<Hobbsee> oh no, prepare for DOS'ing of the buildds again
<calc> hehe!
<Hobbsee> calc: does this one actually build *and* install, though?
<Hobbsee> i wont ask if it actually works.  that'd be too much in one hit :P
<calc> Hobbsee: the build part depends on the time of day
<calc> it should install yes
<calc> it has a build-dep on the fixed debhelper
<Hobbsee> haha
<calc> it actually installs on kubuntu (afaict)
<calc> it only doesn't install if libgtk2.0-bin is installed on the system
<Hobbsee> oh goody
<gnomefreak> watch it fail to install on ubuntu
<calc> the new version fixes that though
<Hobbsee> no point me downloading and installing it though, and then the new version coming thru
<calc> gnomefreak: eh the old one did yea since ubuntu typically has libgtk2.0-bin installed
<gnomefreak> yep
<persia> Hobbsee: It should install for you, unless you have gtk installed (which isn't default for kubuntu, no?)
<calc> gnomefreak: when i tested it in chroot it worked because it didn't have that package installed
<Hobbsee> persia: there might be a bit of gtk stuff there.  and i do have firefox & thunderbird
<calc> i can't easily run gutsy on my laptop yet so i can't test installs on my machine directly
<persia> Hobbsee: Ah.  Right.  teg requires it.  My apologies for my poor memory :)
<Hobbsee> calc: i thought they were going to debug that at the sprint...
<Hobbsee> persia: ahh, that too.  actually, i dont think i have teg on here, actually
<ubotu> New bug: #125523 in gnome-panel (main) "ERROR 3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125523
<gnomefreak> we cant remove that from desktops though
<ubotu> New bug: #125524 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Missing ports on PCI 8250 card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125524
<persia> calc: You might try installing the ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop metapackages in your test chroots - that should be a more robust test (but perhaps takes a lot longer to configure).
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: firefox and thunderbird shouldnt depend on that package libgtk2.0-bin
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ah right.  i thought that was the default gnome package, so gnome* would depend on it
<calc> Hobbsee: it seems to mostly work here at the sprint but won't at home, nice bug :\
<gnomefreak> calc: i can tell you it wants to remove alot of needed apps :)
<Hobbsee> calc: lovely!
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: uubntu-desktop depends on it
<calc> gnomefreak: eh what wants to remove apps?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ah
<gnomefreak> libgtk2.0-bin
<calc> gnomefreak: ah yea
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: hopefully we will get everything to depend on xulrunner in gutsy instead of firefox or nss nspr
<calc> gnomefreak: my chroot is for building only so is just a few GB in size, heh
<calc> i make a new one for every new build i do
<gnomefreak> calc: i have 6 of those
<calc> i delete them after i am done with them so i only have 2 right now
<calc> takes about 2-3 min to recreate
<persia> calc: You might want to experiment with schroot on LVM.  You could update your master every once in a while, and use snapshots for testing (that way generating a new clean chroot takes only a couple seconds).
<gnomefreak> calc: takes me 30 minutes or so (i have slow dsl connection
<ubotu> New bug: #125525 in pidgin (main) "Gaim (GTK) crashes in gtk_icon_set_render_icon when clicking some random menus or clicking right mouse button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125525
<calc> it only takes 30s to extract a chroot for me if i don't want an up to date one
<calc> and using LVM would require i know how much space i need beforehand to allocate for the LVM :\
<ubotu> New bug: #125527 in openoffice.org (main) "[Gutsy]  openoffice.org-common (2.2.1-5ubuntu2) upgrade fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125527
<calc> "Accepted openoffice.org 2.2.1-5ubuntu3 (source)"
<calc> heh, killing the buildds one at a time ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #125324 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-1.12 crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125324
<ubotu> New bug: #125528 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125528
<ubotu> New bug: #125101 in totem (main) "totem crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_object_get_parent()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125101
<ubotu> New bug: #125529 in Ubuntu "program applets cease working after some time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125529
<ubotu> New bug: #125530 in update-manager (main) "during an upgrade open office.org failed to load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125530
<ubotu> New bug: #125319 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-1.12 crashed with signal 5 (dup-of: 120705)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125319
<ubotu> New bug: #125533 in update-manager (main) "openoffice.org-common upgrade error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125533
<ubotu> New bug: #125534 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  network-manager too verbose in syslog and daemon.log" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125534
<ubotu> New bug: #125535 in firefox (main) "hacking" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125535
<ubotu> New bug: #125536 in evolution (main) "Internal error when sending mail without attachment" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125536
<ubotu> New bug: #125537 in linux-meta (main) "Realtek r8169 & ethtool" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125537
<ubotu> New bug: #125538 in ubiquity (main) "Trying to install kubuntu 7.04 on an inspiron 1501.  Keyboard layout loaded, then, ah, "ubiquity" crashed.  Whatever that means.  :)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125538
<ubotu> New bug: #125540 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with SIGSEGV in TT_RunIns()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125540
<ubotu> New bug: #125541 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-common failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125541
<ubotu> New bug: #125546 in gnome-python-desktop (main) "python API for keyring should be smarter and allow more fine grained access control" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125546
<ubotu> New bug: #125547 in xarchiver (main) "When selecting "Add archive extension to the filename", folders with that name should not be overwritten" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125547
<ubotu> New bug: #125551 in gcc-4.2 (main) "Support for gcc ICEs" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125551
<ubotu> New bug: #125552 in amule (universe) "crashes often when choosing directories to share" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125552
<ubotu> New bug: #125550 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-common failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125550
<ubotu> New bug: #125555 in metacity (main) "Assign $KEY_VIDEOOUT (0xaa) to run xrandr --auto" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125555
<ubotu> New bug: #125556 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-common failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125556
<ubotu> New bug: #125557 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125557
<ubotu> New bug: #125558 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-java-common failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125558
<ubotu> New bug: #125559 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-base failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125559
<Hobbsee> come on...we can hit the 40 dupe mark...
<Hobbsee> 41 dupes.  yay!
<Hobbsee> 43!
<ubotu> New bug: #125560 in update-manager-core (main) "feisty to gutsy upgrade tool crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125560
<ubotu> New bug: #125561 in Ubuntu "No complete reboot with sw-raid when one disk get faulty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125561
<ubotu> New bug: #122025 in redfish "Audio fails on resume from Hibernate on Lanai" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122025
<ubotu> New bug: #125563 in apport (main) "apport giving wrong message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125563
<ubotu> New bug: #125566 in compiz (main) "compiz gives me black windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125566
<ubotu> New bug: #125568 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office update failed - Gutsy Tribe II" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125568
<ubotu> New bug: #125571 in Ubuntu "Raid ubuntu 7.0.4 - bootable partition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125571
<ubotu> New bug: #125575 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-java-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125575
<ubotu> New bug: #125576 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-evolution 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125576
<ubotu> New bug: #125577 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-base 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125577
<ubotu> New bug: #125578 in evolution-webcal (main) "evolutions webcal doesn't support ical calendars with password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125578
<ubotu> New bug: #125579 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125579
<Hobbsee> shirish:  4 of those last 5 bugs too please.
<Hobbsee> shirish: you're on bug closing duty.
<shirish> yup doing them
<Hobbsee> shirish: cool
<Hobbsee> shirish: pretty much anything that says "openoffice wouldnt let me upgrade" is a dupe of that bug
<shirish> Hobbsee: you are really tired bug 125578 is different :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125578 in evolution-webcal "evolutions webcal doesn't support ical calendars with password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125578
<Hobbsee> shirish: tha'ts why i said 4 out of 5 of the above bugs...
<Hobbsee> shirish: that one is the exception
<shirish> oh ok, when I came in, I can see only 4
<DarkMageZ> what's up with the openoffice reports anyways?
<Hobbsee> oh.  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125575 was the one above
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125575 in openoffice.org "package openoffice.org-java-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured (dup-of: 125400)" [Undecided,New] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125400 in openoffice.org "[MASTER]  package openoffice.org-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Fix committed] 
<ubotu> New bug: #125581 in Ubuntu "System hibernates after being resumed from suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125581
<persia> DarkMageZ: missing theme.index for locolor - waiting on a rebuild now.
<shirish> Hobbsee:  explained all bug 125400
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: every mjan and his dog is filing about 4 reports each over one bug in open office, which doesnt maek it install.
<shirish> lol
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/125400
<shirish> ubotu: bug 125400
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125400 in openoffice.org "[MASTER]  package openoffice.org-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125400
<shirish> strange why it didn't respond before
<Hobbsee> and i've closed the first 30, and it's annoying me that people who are *supposed* to know what they're doing, cant seem to use the damned search button on launchpad.  clearly it's open office, and if it just says "this is a dupe of bug x, y, z, a, b, and c" then why the hell are you filing it *again* you nitwit?
<Hobbsee> shirish: because it has a timer, so you cant flood the bot with the same url over and over.
<shirish> wow, that's quite a bit 30
<Hobbsee> shirish: it's currently sitting at 50.
<shirish> ah ok
<shirish> wow 50, i remember seeing firefox getting that kind of no.
<Hobbsee> there are also a fair few sitting under update-manager source package, whcih are also dupes
<DarkMageZ> so this is gutsy only? nothing to do with the feisty oo updates 2-3 days ago?
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: correct
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: so this is people who *should* know what they're doing, and should be searching before filing
<DarkMageZ> yeah, i think there needs to be less advertising of the early releases on digg.com
<ubotu> New bug: #125583 in nautilus (main) "the upper menu-toolbar disappeared" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125583
<DarkMageZ> early alphas & betas*
<Hobbsee> that'd be nice
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: i say just break X.
<Hobbsee> just for a couple of days
<shirish> DarkMageZ: that one cannot stop, unless one doesn't put up the release plan. As the gutsy release is available anybody who knows the wiki can put it up on digg or any of the other sites like it
<Hobbsee> all the newbies run away, because they cant cope without X, and it all gets much more sane.
<DarkMageZ> shirish, yeah. i know :(
* shirish waiting to see when ubuntu mobile takes off
<DarkMageZ> Hobbsee, that's a good plan :)
<shirish> lol :)
<DarkMageZ> luckily xorg 7.3 hasn't been launched YET XD
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: well, i can sponsor a crack upload from bryce, so...
<DarkMageZ> i think you should hold the evil plans off till xorg 7.3. then you can cover it up as transition issue :P
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> no, i can just cover it up as "it looked fine to me, but i dont know X"
<shirish> rofl
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: i sponsored mesa like that...
<Hobbsee> had no idea about the X codebase.  fixed up some of the deps and whatnot.
* DarkMageZ thinks that the preposed section in feisty was a great idea.
<Hobbsee> just dont suggest it for gutsy, please.
<DarkMageZ> only after release.
<DarkMageZ> pre-release that would be madness.
<shirish> DarkMageZ: what X.org 7.3 ?
<DarkMageZ> oh, no. the preposed section.
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: forums people keep suggesting it
* shirish has no idea about proposed section
<Hobbsee> for prerelease
<Hobbsee> "you want to run it?  deal with the breakage"
<DarkMageZ> exactly :)
<Hobbsee> no point being another debian anyway, really...
<DarkMageZ> the preposed section in an alpha/beta/rc stage makes no sence whatsoever.
<DarkMageZ> well, maybe in a rc. but i'd never suggest it.
<Hobbsee> not really
<shirish> DarkMageZ: what is the proposed section? what's it about, a link would be good
<Hobbsee> if there are errors there, we want to know about them, pronto
<ubotu> New bug: #125585 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125585
<Hobbsee> shirish: google.com
<Hobbsee> shirish: most people dont have URL's for everything open, at once
<persia> proposed == testing ?
<Hobbsee> persia: yeah
<ubotu> New bug: #125584 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "does not work on hp compaq i915gm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125584
<Hobbsee> persia: SRU-type repo
<DarkMageZ> shirish, in feisty. before an update gets pushed to the public. there's a preposed-updates repository. so the testers can break their systems. but i don't think it's a good idea during gutsy alpha/beta/rc.
<Hobbsee> persia: as in, the risky stuff gets dumped there first, then gets dumped into the real gutsy, when it's proven not to break anything
<shirish> DarkMageZ: ok now I get it.
<shirish> definitely good only after stable is pushed out
<Hobbsee> anyway, time for bed.  night!
<DarkMageZ> but just to make it clear. i oppose the idea of it until just before the release.
<persia> Hobbsee: Ah.  To me, that's not like an SRU, but a holding ground for raw crack, with a semi-automated filter to a release candidate might make things easier, but it's a question of population for testing.  DDs don't tend to run Lenny :)
<Hobbsee> keep bugsquishing, and larting users for filing too many dupes
<Hobbsee> persia: well, that's true
<DarkMageZ> Hobbsee, happy Friday the 13'th :)
<Hobbsee> indeed!
* shirish starting hears all kinds of squeaky sounds
<persia> 19 seconds is a dangerously long time :)
<ScottK> For?
* shirish scaring mum, wish had a mask though
<persia> ScottK: Log gap between primary client departure and secondary client join, allowing unseen comments.
<ScottK> Ah.  Yes.
<ubotu> New bug: #125586 in request-tracker3.6 (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync request-tracker3.6 (3.6.4-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125586
<ubotu> New bug: #125588 in mozilla-firefox (main) "Extremely sluggish scrolling" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125588
<ubotu> New bug: #125589 in Ubuntu "Black Screen While Loading Kubuntu 6.10 and 7.10 tribe II (couldn't test on 7.04)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125589
<ubotu> New bug: #125590 in defoma (main) "Debian true type fonts go under /var" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125590
<ubotu> New bug: #125591 in freeguide (multiverse) "Freeguide - won't run on my amd64 dualcore sytem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125591
<ubotu> New bug: #125593 in streamtuner (universe) "streamtuner live365 doesn't work properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125593
<ubotu> New bug: #125594 in libapache-miniwiki-perl (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove libapache-miniwiki-perl from gutsy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125594
<ubotu> New bug: #125595 in libapache-reload-perl (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove libapache-reload-perl from gutsy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125595
<ubotu> New bug: #125596 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-filter-mobiledev 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125596
<ScottK> shirish: There's another one for you to dupe ^^^
<ubotu> New bug: #125600 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-common failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125600
<ubotu> New bug: #125601 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-java-common failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125601
<dufrp> I am about to confirm bug #122834, but it needs to have a priority set because it is a kernel bug, and I can't as a bug squad member
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122834 in linux-source-2.6.20 "FTDI USB Serial Device converter disconnects" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122834
<ScottK> dufrp: It didn't seem to me that the bug has all the information needed to confirm.
<ubotu> New bug: #125603 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: Abhngigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125603
<ubotu> New bug: #125604 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-filter-mobiledev 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: Abhngigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125604
<ubotu> New bug: #125605 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-java-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: Abhngigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125605
<ubotu> New bug: #125606 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurck" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125606
<ubotu> New bug: #125607 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-evolution 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: Abhngigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125607
<ubotu> New bug: #125608 in tpctl (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove tpctl from gutsy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125608
<dufrp> ScottK: Sorry, I don't see. What should be added?
<shirish> ScottK: I'm handling all the openoffice.org dupes
<ubotu> New bug: #125609 in irqbalance (universe) "X is required to build irqbalance" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125609
<dufrp> ScottK: the messages log messages, is in fact a tar file with all the needed files requested by kernel bug policy
<ubotu> New bug: #125611 in lukemftp (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove lukemftp from gutsy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125611
<ScottK> dufrp: I didn't see lspci -vv and lspci -vvn output, but maybe I just missed it.
<ubotu> New bug: #125610 in Ubuntu "The computer did not return from suspend mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125610
<dufrp> ScottK: it is there
<dufrp> oh wait
<dufrp> ScottK: only  sudo lspci -vvnn > lspci-vvnn.log is needed, and it is there
<ScottK> I see it now.
<ScottK> Importance set.
<dufrp> ScottK: thank you!
<ScottK> No problem.
<ubotu> New bug: #125612 in scrabble (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove scrabble from gutsy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125612
<ubotu> New bug: #125614 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-java-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125614
<ubotu> New bug: #125615 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125615
<ubotu> New bug: #125616 in libdvdplay (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove libdvdplay from gutsy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125616
<ubotu> New bug: #125617 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-style-industrial 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured (dup-of: 125400)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125617
<shirish> ScottK: sorry was out erhm.... bathroom
<ScottK> shirish: TMI.
<shirish> TMI ?
<shirish> btw what do you think of bug 125602, some heading there can't make head or tail of it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125602 in silva "creationdatetime not set when VersionedContent objects are created" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125602
<ScottK> To Much Information.
<ubotu> New bug: #125618 in exscalibar (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove exscalibar from gutsy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125618
<shirish> lol :)
<blueyed> Is it possible to unsubscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors from a bug? (bug 125331) I've subscribed them, but it's not "ready" yet.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125331 in e2fsprogs "Please sync e2fsprogs-1.40.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125331
<ScottK> shirish: It's not an Ubuntu bug, don't mess with it.
<ScottK> blueyed: You need a core-dev to do it.
<shirish> ScottK: wasn't going to do anything with it, thought it looked suspicious hence reported to you
<ScottK> OK.  It's not an Ubuntu bug but for another project that uses Launchpad.  Don't worry about it.
<shirish> ScottK: reading up on it, is this Silva CMS open-source?
<ubotu> New bug: #125539 in ubiquity "Installer crased on 2GB usbstick install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125539
<ubotu> New bug: #125619 in Ubuntu "memory corruption due to late invocation of g_thread_init() in tribe 2 installer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125619
<shirish> ScottK: cancel that, its open source, has some CC license too, interesting
<shirish> CCPD license cool :P
<ubotu> New bug: #125620 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-style-industrial 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato" (dup-of: 125400)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125620
<ubotu> New bug: #125621 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato" (dup-of: 125400)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125621
<ubotu> New bug: #125622 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125622
<shirish> ubotu popcorn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about popcorn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> ubotu snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shirish> snack ubotu
<shirish> ubotu botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<shirish> ubotu helpersnack
<ubotu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<shirish> ubotu usersnack
<ubotu> Are peanut husks ok? The ops ate the chocolates and peanuts already...
<shirish> ubotu opsnack
<ubotu> Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<ubotu> New bug: #125624 in vnc4 (universe) "Misleading comment in /usr/share/doc/vnc4server/README.Debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125624
<ubotu> New bug: #125625 in drupal (universe) "Drupal fails to install if PostgreSQL is chosen as DB backend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125625
<ubotu> New bug: #125626 in libgnomeprintui (main) "Missing advanced tab in most printing dialogs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125626
<ubotu> New bug: #125627 in mkvtoolnix (universe) "Please recompile against wxGTK 2.8 (for gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125627
<ubotu> New bug: #118894 in gnome-panel "Unlockable menu panels move around accidentally with slider mouse on laptop.   (dup-of: 83286)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118894
<ubotu> New bug: #125628 in evolution (main) "No spell check in the Subect field of new messages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125628
<ubotu> New bug: #124482 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in strchr()" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124482
<ubotu> New bug: #125632 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125632
<ubotu> New bug: #125321 in evolution (main) "evolution-alarm-notify crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125321
<ubotu> New bug: #125635 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-common failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125635
<ubotu> New bug: #125636 in knetworkconf (main) "Recent update broke network configurations setting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125636
<ubotu> New bug: #125638 in rhythmbox (main) "Completlty wrong cd-cover image" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125638
<ubotu> New bug: #125639 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice install error No theme index file " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125639
<ubotu> New bug: #125641 in brasero (universe) "Incomplete debian/copyright" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125641
<ubotu> New bug: #125642 in compiz (main) "compiz messes panels' auto-show" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125642
<blueyed> Is there a core-dev around to unsubscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors from bug 125331 please for the time being? Thanks. I will re-subscribe them.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125331 in e2fsprogs "Please sync e2fsprogs-1.40.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125331
<ubotu> New bug: #125644 in adept (main) "adept_manager shows old style repositories config page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125644
<ScottK> blueyed: I'd just leave a comment in the bug.
<blueyed> ScottK: I've changed the subject and description and the first comment is about "please wait..". So I think it's ok. And in the list of the subscribed bugs for ubuntu-main-sponsors it's at the bottom anyway ;)
<ScottK> OK.  That's enough.  The main thing is to minimize the time someone wastes on it.
<blueyed> It's cool to have packages synced from Debian instead of with patches.. ;)
<blueyed> Yes. Really!
<ScottK> Yes.  I good reason to give Debian patches.
<ubotu> New bug: #125646 in xubuntu-meta (main) "does 'read' mouse" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125646
<ubotu> New bug: #125648 in firefox (main) "[gutsy tribe-2]  firefox doesn't create profile if not present" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125648
<ubotu> New bug: #125647 in oprofile (universe) "opcontrol --vmlinux will only create KERNEL_RANGE but not update it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125647
<ubotu> New bug: #125649 in oprofile (universe) "config file is stored in /root" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125649
<ubotu> New bug: #125651 in myspell-da (universe) "Myspell-da does not support compund words in OOo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125651
<ubotu> New bug: #125653 in evolution (main) "unable to start evolution as user" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125653
<ubotu> New bug: #125654 in firefox (main) "os system crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125654
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-13
<ubotu> New bug: #125656 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-base 2.2.1-5ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125656
<ubotu> New bug: #125657 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org 2.2.1-5ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125657
<ubotu> New bug: #125658 in openexr (main) "please update openexr version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125658
<ubotu> New bug: #125659 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "e1000-ich9 doesn't work without turning off tx checksum offload" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125659
<ubotu> New bug: #125662 in network-manager (main) "Loss of DNS shortly after startup because /etc/init.d/networks isn't ignoring interfaces marked as roaming" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125662
<ubotu> New bug: #125663 in Ubuntu "Truncated filename in error dialog for file copy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125663
<ubotu> New bug: #125666 in gnome-terminal (main) "lowercase 'e' won't type into terminal at all" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125666
<ubotu> New bug: #125667 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125667
<ubotu> New bug: #125668 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125668
<ubotu> New bug: #125669 in Ubuntu "xfce screensaver configurer doesn't run/exist" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125669
<ubotu> New bug: #125670 in xorg-driver-synaptics (main) "Scroll of synaptics touchpad stop working suddenly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125670
<ubotu> New bug: #125671 in autoinstall-i386 (universe) "Duplicate edit partition dialog hang the installer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125671
<ubotu> New bug: #125672 in Ubuntu "installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125672
<ubotu> New bug: #125673 in Ubuntu "D-Link not recognized in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125673
<ubotu> New bug: #125676 in Ubuntu "easy and fast TAP network bridges " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125676
<ubotu> New bug: #125679 in Ubuntu "ATI Proprietary Driver Proplems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125679
<ubotu> New bug: #125680 in libavg (universe) "Please sync libavg (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125680
<ubotu> New bug: #125681 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "nspluginwrapper in Gutsy 64-bit nonfunctional" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125681
<ubotu> New bug: #125682 in ubuntustudio-meta (universe) "ubuntustudio-audio should depend on audacious instead of xmms" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125682
<ubotu> New bug: #125684 in synaptic (main) "bad image index" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125684
<ubotu> New bug: #125683 in ubuntustudio-meta (universe) "ubuntustudio-audio should not recommend qsampler" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125683
<ubotu> New bug: #125685 in mythtv (multiverse) "Cleanup linda/lintian errors present in new upload" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125685
<ubotu> New bug: #125686 in xprint (universe) "xprint has broken dependency on x11-common" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125686
<ubotu> New bug: #125687 in samba (main) "Samba does not start on boot." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125687
<ubotu> New bug: #125690 in usplash (main) "(Widescreen) 16:9 themes not being selected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125690
<ubotu> New bug: #125692 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-common failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125692
<ubotu> New bug: #125691 in firefox (main) "firefox can't print in landscape mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125691
<ubotu> New bug: #125693 in compiz (main) "After installing desktop effects, totem dosen't display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125693
<ubotu> New bug: #125701 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "CPU ondemand governor keeps low freq" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125701
<ubotu> New bug: #125702 in Ubuntu "failure to umount local filesystems - gutsy tribe 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125702
<ubotu> New bug: #125703 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125703
<ubotu> New bug: #125706 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-java-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125706
<ubotu> New bug: #125710 in sysvinit (main) "bootlogd not working (sysvinit)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125710
<ubotu> New bug: #125712 in compiz (main) "Workspace keyboard shortcuts don't appear in keyboard shortcuts capplet when default compiz setup enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125712
<ubotu> New bug: #125713 in bonobo-activation (main) "bonobo activation server doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125713
<ubotu> New bug: #125714 in compcomm-plugins-main (universe) "compcomm-plugins-main should be removed from the repositories" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125714
<ubotu> New bug: #125715 in compiz (main) "Cube needs Ubuntu logo on top by default in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125715
<ubotu> New bug: #125716 in deskbar-applet (main) "Deskbar-applet pop-up too short" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125716
<calc> Hobbsee: thanks for all the help with the bugs :
<calc> :)
<calc> gnomefreak: and you too :)
<gnomefreak> :) anytime
<Hobbsee> calc: no problem
<Hobbsee> calc: there still seems to be heaps more coming in though
<ubotu> New bug: #125721 in ntp (main) "/etc/network/if-up.d/ntp is confilt with /etc/network/if-up.d/ntpdate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125721
<ubotu> New bug: #125723 in audiere (universe) "Please sync audiere (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125723
<ubotu> New bug: #125722 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-at-properties - 'Accessible Login' button broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125722
<ubotu> New bug: #125724 in openoffice.org (main) "open office don't verify with dictionary" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125724
<ubotu> New bug: #125725 in cdebootstrap (universe) "cdebootstrap unable to bootstrap ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125725
<ubotu> New bug: #125726 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-common failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125726
<ubotu> New bug: #125727 in lxml (universe) "new version 1.3.2 available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125727
<ubotu> New bug: #125730 in base-installer (main) "vfat partition fscked on every boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125730
<ubotu> New bug: #125732 in qt4-x11 (main) "Qt4 "assistant" cannot be launched through QAssistantClient" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125732
<ubotu> New bug: #125733 in apt (main) "apt-get doesn't support the purge operation, but is documented." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125733
<calc> Hobbsee: should work now, feisty apparently was fighting over who had control of dhcp
<Hobbsee> calc: oh fun
<ubotu> New bug: #125734 in firefox (main) "Firefox scrollbar doesn't use the "infinite size" usability effect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125734
<calc> hopefully i won't bounce any more after editting /etc/network/interfaces
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> calc: well, as long as you dont want ot read IRC or antyhing, you're OK
<ubotu> New bug: #125737 in lilo (main) "Default /etc/lilo.conf options not optimal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125737
<ubotu> New bug: #125738 in xmame (multiverse) "Please update xmame-sdl to version 0.117" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125738
<ubotu> New bug: #125739 in mpg321 (multiverse) "mpg123 and mpg321 won't play audio preview in Nautilus (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125739
<calc> Hobbsee: i'm about to break ooo again in a few days so you'll have plenty of fun :)
<calc> Hobbsee: going to be uploading ooo 2.3 soon
<persia> calc: But this transition will be smooth, and we won't notice, right? :)
<calc> persia: yes, but it is alpha version of ooo
<calc> 2.3 final doesn't come out for several months still
<persia> calc: Excellent then :)  One hopes we'll get useful feedback in bug reports.
<calc> we are going to try to get 2.3.0 into gutsy and 2.3.1 into gutsy+1 and 3.0 into gutsy+2
<calc> 2.4 will be skipped so it won't destablize gutsy+1 (LTS)
<persia> calc: Nice!  I like roadmaps.
<calc> yep it is nice that ooo has clearly defined roadmaps
<calc> so ubuntu knows what it can ship in time
<calc> it just happens that their releases line up almost exactly with ours so we can't test the final release much before the release of a new version of ubuntu :\
<calc> so we upload beta versions to try to catch all the bugs early
<ubotu> New bug: #125741 in emacs21 (main) "please sync package emacs from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125741
<ubotu> New bug: #125742 in texlive-lang (main) "Upgrade to Gutsy takes long time due to ridiculous upgrades in tex" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125742
<ubotu> New bug: #125744 in linux-meta (main) "Add more device IDs to support ATI SB700 SATA controller completely" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125744
<ubotu> New bug: #125747 in gnome-panel (main) "Laptop white on white title bar on maximised screens" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125747
<ubotu> New bug: #125748 in compiz (main) "compiz-{kde,gnome} does not depend on compiz-plugins" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125748
<ubotu> New bug: #125749 in apt-cacher (universe) "apt-cacher clear obsolete deb packages error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125749
<ubotu> New bug: #125750 in pulseaudio (main) "PulseAudio is started before HAL, module-hal-detect fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125750
<ubotu> New bug: #125754 in azureus (universe) "please-sync Azureus 2.5.0.4-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125754
<PriceChild> ?
<Hobbsee> bug #64940
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 64940 in kdeartwork "triplegears.jpg.desktop has mistranslated line (I think)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/64940
<ubotu> New bug: #125756 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (main) "When using evdev keyboard shortcuts go to vt and kill the Xserver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125756
<Hobbsee> calc: urgh.  please break X while you're at it.
<Hobbsee> calc: please actually request testers or something, instead of uploading it to the archive?
<ubotu> New bug: #125757 in qt4-x11 (main) "qt4 systray transparency broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125757
<ubotu> New bug: #125758 in xine-lib (main) "Unable to play rtsp URL embedded in rm file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125758
<ubotu> New bug: #125759 in xserver-xorg-video-amd (universe) "Please sync xserver-xorg-video-amd (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125759
<ubotu> New bug: #125761 in evolution (main) "constant problems communicating with exchange backend process" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125761
<ubotu> New bug: #125766 in wysihtml (universe) "Please merge wysihtml 0.13 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125766
<calc> Hobbsee: hmm perhaps i will do that, sounds like a good idea
<Hobbsee> calc: :)
<ubotu> New bug: #125767 in knetworkmanager (main) "KNetworkManager Can't Set "Roaming Mode"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125767
<ubotu> New bug: #125768 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "fix async queue behaviour" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125768
<ubotu> New bug: #125769 in Ubuntu "logjam causes critical error in libsoup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125769
<calc> Hobbsee: i'll let you test it and then upload it, eh? ;)
<Hobbsee> calc: set up a repo on people, or use the ppa's.
<Hobbsee> calc: i'd prefer nto to download it billions of times, but why not
<calc> Hobbsee: oh yea are the ppa's available for use yet on LP?
<Hobbsee> calc: of course
<Hobbsee> calc: there's a link on the canonical wiki about it
<Hobbsee> calc: https://wiki.canonical.com/MOTUPPARecipe
* calc isn't sure how Hobbsee has access to that but, cool :)
<Hobbsee> calc: erm...i dont :P
<Hobbsee> calc: i just have the link to it, and know what's on that page...
* ScottK feels better now then.
<Hobbsee> calc: you'll see the warnings on that page, so keep them in consideration
<calc> Hobbsee: oh ok
<Hobbsee> not that you'll need to worry about the overrides section, etc
* calc wonders why its on the internal canonical site instead of public
<Hobbsee> more just the part about the links being able to change, etc
<Hobbsee> calc: i believe it's because it's still an alpha, and they dont want lots of people using it, and not expecting ti to change
<Hobbsee> ScottK: :)
<calc> oh ok
* ScottK could really use it for the clamav backport work ....
<calc> ScottK: if i am reading it correctly its not on the main lp site yet
<calc> its on a test server (i think)
<Hobbsee> calc: it's got a gui now.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Do you know if I could get access to ppa?  It'd be a huge help.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: quite likely.  /query cprov about it, when he comes back
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i'm not sure how much of the info we're allowed to give out, etc
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Thanks and understand.  I don't want to get you in trouble.
<ubotu> New bug: #125772 in ecj (main) "sync request & promotion to main" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125772
<ubotu> New bug: #125775 in firefox (main) "Firefow Crash AGAIN" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125775
<ubotu> New bug: #125777 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-base failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125777
<ubotu> New bug: #125778 in icu (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125778
<ubotu> New bug: #125774 in freetype (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125774
<ubotu> New bug: #125779 in pidgin (main) "[gutsy]  MSN: cannot start a chat with an invisible contact" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125779
<Hobbsee> ScottK: the answer is "wait until tomorrow"
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Thanks.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: no problems
<ubotu> New bug: #125781 in check (main) "missing .so in check" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125781
<ubotu> New bug: #125782 in avahi (main) "[gutsy]  avahi adds a route with priority even if the dhcp answered" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125782
<ubotu> New bug: #125678 in gtk+2.0 (main) "[GUTSY]  firefox crashed [@file_model_node_get_info]  [@get_list_file_info]  [@list_icon_data_func]  (gtk+2.0-2.11.5)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125678
<ubotu> New bug: #125787 in nautilus (main) "starting nautilus as root does not show mounted partitions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125787
<ubotu> New bug: #125789 in gnome-panel (main) "mi ubuntu desk bar dessapears when i change of workspaces. " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125789
<ubotu> New bug: #125790 in alsa-driver (main) "no suitable alsa driver for siemens c1410 laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125790
<ubotu> New bug: #125792 in gnumeric (main) "gnumeric spreadsheet functions missing for AMD64 packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125792
<ubotu> New bug: #125793 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 7.04 will not start after powercut" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125793
<ubotu> New bug: #125794 in mediawiki1.7 (universe) "403 Forbidden after install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125794
<ubotu> New bug: #125795 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "MySQL query browser crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125795
<ubotu> New bug: #125796 in update-manager (main) "Update Manger did not update correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125796
<ubotu> New bug: #125798 in dcraw (main) "dcraw fails to convert Panasonic FZ8 RAW images" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125798
<shirish> ubotu paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> New bug: #125805 in openssh (main) "build against Heimdal Kerberos libraries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125805
<Hobbsee> daniel_: are you busy, atm?
<dholbach> Hobbsee: how can I help you?
<Hobbsee> dholbach: on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/ there are a whole lot of KDElibs bugs.  i'd hazard a guess that most of them are dupes.
<dholbach> right
<ubotu> New bug: #125806 in libarchive (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync libarchive (2.2.4-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125806
<Hobbsee> dholbach: how can i use bughelper, or whatever other tools, to find out which are?
<dholbach> I have a small description at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Diaries/dholbach
<dholbach> malloc_consolidate() <- ask for a valgrind log
<dholbach> but as the bug is 3 months old, I'd guess that you'd not get much out of it
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> everyone's ignoring them, as they contain backtraces
<dholbach> hrm
<dholbach> HRM!
<Hobbsee> hm?
<dholbach> I mean they are crashers - ignoring them is ... :-/
<ubotu> New bug: #125807 in evolution-data-server (main) "build against Heimdal Kerberos libraries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125807
<ubotu> New bug: #125808 in bughelper (universe) "bughelper's use of python-launchpad-bugs util.py apt_pkg.GetPkgSrcRecords() may be incorrect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125808
<Hobbsee> dholbach: okay, well, i wont tell you about the state of kde bugs, for the most part, then.
<bdmurray> dholbach: what do you mean by malloc_consolidate?
<dholbach> bdmurray: it turns up in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/104408
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104408 in kdelibs "[apport]  kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<dholbach> sorry, I should have mentioned which of those bugs I'm looking at
<Hobbsee> dholbach: okay, in truth, *i* ignore them, because i dont understand backtraces much, and there are only a few looking at the buglists, and i doubt that they do either
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valgrind has instructions for bugs like that
<dholbach> right
<Hobbsee> you know about stuff being on the perpetual todo list, but never getting done?
<dholbach> absolutely
<bdmurray> dholbach: right but when should you run valgrind?  what criteria do you use?
<dholbach> bdmurray: when a crash happens in *malloc*, it's usually some kind of memory corruption
<dholbach> and valgrind will help you figuring out what goes wrong
<bdmurray> so this seems like a good case for a generic clue file then?
<dholbach> maybe, yes
<dholbach> good idea
* bdmurray being conceptual
<dholbach> go bdmurray! :-)
<dholbach> rock on
* Hobbsee attempts
<Hobbsee> dholbach: i dont suppose there's a stock response for running valgrind currently, is there?
<dholbach> I think there is
<dholbach> maybe that's just in seb128's script
<dholbach> hang on
<Hobbsee> i've only got some of them in the script
<ubotu> New bug: #125809 in Ubuntu "Xubuntu installer endless loop during disk preparation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125809
<Hobbsee> dholbach: is there some form of bzr repository that's auto-updated for cluefiles, or something
<Hobbsee> ?
<dholbach> Hobbsee: yes
<dholbach> Hobbsee: bughelper makes use of that internally
<Hobbsee> it wouldnt happen to be linked into bughelper by deafult, would it?
<Hobbsee> oh that's right, it was giving me an error the last time i tried bughelper, so i left it in hte big "i dont understand this" corner.
<bdmurray> heh
<dholbach> hope it worksnicely now
<seb128> dholbach: I've added the valgrind stock reply on the wiki some time ago
<dholbach> rock
* dholbach hugs seb128
* seb128 hugs dholbach back
<Hobbsee> dholbach: oh wow!
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: Do you know what handles multimedia keys in Kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: kmilo
<dholbach> rock and roll
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: whcih i believe is a part of....one of the kde metapackages
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: poke lure over them - he does them
<ubotu> New bug: #125811 in postgresql (universe) "build against Heimdal Kerberos libraries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125811
<ubotu> New bug: #125812 in udev (main) "package volumeid 113-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso post-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125812
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: is there a gui to configure them?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: nope
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: they should "just work"
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: well, depends exactly what you mean
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: is this "my $multimedia key isnt recognised"?
<Hobbsee> or is this "i want to change the global shortcut of this key, in KDE"?
<bdmurray> my key isn't recognized but it does show up as a scan code
<Hobbsee> which is it?
<Hobbsee> and which does it come up in in xev?
<bdmurray> bug 118254
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118254 in kdeutils "XF86AudioMute does not trigger shortcuts" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118254
<ubotu> New bug: #125813 in udev (main) "package udev 113-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125813
<Hobbsee_> bdmurray: erk.  what'd i miss?
<Hobbsee> it appears that the mute button on my old laptop is now the standby button.  which doesnt work, on this laptop
<bdmurray> that's an unpleasant surprise
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> so my macghine crashed on resume
<ubotu> New bug: #125814 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "build against Heimdal Kerberos libraries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125814
<ubotu> New bug: #125815 in busybox (main) "kubuntu can't access tty during live-cd / installation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125815
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: uh, that's fixed.
<Hobbsee> since reporting the bug, I have tried putting in a live cd for feisty (the install cd) and under that it works. I installed feisty from the last beta before it was released. I tried gutsy as well and it works too.
<Hobbsee> The good news is that it is probably not an issue that will come up again. I still would like to get this sorted out without a reinstall.
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: as for how to fix it manually.....iirc, it uses a particular file, depending on the manufacturer of the laptop, so you'd have to take the correct file, and recompile it for edgy/dapper, i guess.
<Hobbsee> wait, no, you should also be able to map that with global shortcuts, under kde, iirc
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: okay, you can change it by changing the global shortcuts in amarok, with the "mute volume", clicking on "custom" or the thing next to it, and pressing the mute button.
<ubotu> New bug: #125816 in redfish "linux-image postinst matches header_postinst_hook for postinst_hook incorrectly" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125816
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: or do you want me to say that in the bug report?
<joumetal> Printing of pictures with firefox eog and gthumb fails. Size of print job is really big. Printer of my friend is laserjet 1200.
<joumetal> Openoffice and evince does job well. Dapper.
<joumetal> If I file a bug. What is right package?
<Hobbsee> !responses
<ubotu> response is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<ubotu> New bug: #125822 in cyrus-sasl2 (main) "build against Heimdal Kerberos libraries missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125822
<ubotu> New bug: #125823 in Ubuntu "Camorama upgrade bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125823
<ubotu> New bug: #125827 in Ubuntu "Mouse flags for a second or two on AMD64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125827
<ubotu> New bug: #125829 in openttd (multiverse) "Doesn't show or have a menu item" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125829
<ubotu> New bug: #125832 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy]  orinoco_cs.ko missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125832
<ubotu> New bug: #125833 in oooqs2-kde (universe) "bad text encoding" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125833
<ubotu> New bug: #125835 in kaffeine (main) "cannot play audio on .3gp movies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125835
<ubotu> New bug: #125837 in neon26 (main) "build against Heimdal Kerberos libraries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125837
<ubotu> New bug: #125838 in icecc (universe) "/etc/init.d/icecc  reports wrong starting actions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125838
<ubotu> New bug: #125764 in Ubuntu "No Video Card Detection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125764
<ubotu> New bug: #125839 in kdepim (main) "dragging attachment from kmail sets wrong umask" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125839
<ubotu> New bug: #125846 in Ubuntu "no bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125846
<Kmos> bdmurray: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #125848 in cupsys (main) "Printing via ipp to Minolta Magicolor 2430DL fails, client-error-document-format-not-supported" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125848
<mkrufky> hi guys... i am a kernel driver developer, and i've filed a few bugs against ubuntu-kernel many months ago... firmware dependencies by the kernel.  can i get some action on launchpad bugs  90723 and 99107 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90723 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Please include bluebird firmware for dvb-usb devices" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90723
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99107 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Feisty ships with OLD cx2341x mpeg encoder firmware" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99107
* ScottK looks
<mkrufky> awesome :-)  nice bot
<mkrufky> 99107 is starting to cause some tech support nightmares for us in #v4l :-/
<ScottK> Not all of it is relevant to your situation, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies is something you should be familiar with if you are not.
* mkrufky checks
<ScottK> mkrufky: The guy that responded to your dvd-usb bug is the head of the Ubuntu kernel team, so you've got the attention of the right person.
<ScottK> mkrufky: And the person to whom the other one is assigned is a member of the kernel team, so that likely means he is working on fixing it.
<mkrufky> i'm friendly with benc ... i dont know what the hold up is on the bluebird firmware.....
<ScottK> What I'd suggest you do is see if there
<ScottK> Argh.
<mkrufky> and as per the cx2341x firmware, kyle seems to have marked it "in progress" immediately, then nothing ever happened :-/
<ScottK> What I'd suggest is hang out in #ubuntu-kernel and ask nicely.  Not this week though as there is a developer sprint.
<mkrufky> that cx2341x firmware issue will break pvrusb2, cx88-blackbird, and ivtv for feisty and later
<ScottK> Also, keep in mind that we are developing Gutsy now.
<mkrufky> ah, that explains why i got no response today when i asked in #ubuntu-kernel
<mkrufky> this all also applies to gutsy
<mkrufky> (should i mark that somehow inside the bug? "
<mkrufky> )
<ScottK> So focus your initial contact with them on Gutsy.  Get it fixed there.  THEN talk about backfitting the change.
<ScottK> Maybe add a comment.
<mkrufky> heh... i reported these before fiesty was released :-(
<ScottK> Or edit the description if you think it's unclear.
<ScottK> Sure.
<mkrufky> ok, well... i guess i will try again in a week or so
<mkrufky> but i WROTE the drivers... i can only do so much ;-)
<mkrufky> thanks ScottK ...  at least you confirmed for me that asking in #ubuntu-kernel is in fact the right place :-)
<ScottK> Understand.
<ScottK> Are you working on getting them into the upstream kernel too?
<mkrufky> upstream has had this code since 2.6.15
<ScottK> But not integrated yet?
<mkrufky> totally integrated
<ScottK> And Ubuntu drops it?
<mkrufky> only ubuntu is broken
<mkrufky> i think we have a misunderstanding.....
<mkrufky> im talking about the FIRMWARE
<mkrufky> ubuntu ships broken cx2341x firmware
<ScottK> Ah.
<mkrufky> official firmware has since been released by hauppauge
<mkrufky> hauppauge knows that ubuntu is shipping this firmware
<ScottK> So the actual kernel code is inline already, it's just updating the firmware version.
<mkrufky> but hauppauge doesn't know that ubuntu is shipping the old, broken version
<mkrufky> yes
<mkrufky> and also, ubuntu has never shipped the bluebird firmware
<ScottK> OK.
<mkrufky> *I* released this bluebird firmware ....  it is 100% fine for redistribution
<ScottK> OK.  That sounds good.
<mkrufky> the cx2341x firmware is a major problem, though.... because the new kernel drivers will reject the old firmware, and users are left clueless (because they dont think to read the error message in dmesg)
<ScottK> I don't know much about packaging firmware.  Can it go in a separate package or does it have to be in the kernel package?
<mkrufky> that i dont know
<mkrufky> i believe that ubuntu does it all in the kernel package
<ScottK> OK.
<mkrufky> fedora ships it separately
<mkrufky> each distro does it different
<ScottK> If you could get the dmesg output of such a failure and attach it to the bug, that would likely help it get attention.
* ScottK didn't see it, but only glanced.
<ScottK> mkrufky: If you can get that added to the bug, ping me and I'll bump it to medium to see if that get's their notice.
<mkrufky> ok
<mkrufky> hmm... i had a user give me that output earlier, but i already walked him thru the fix and closed my pastebin window
<mkrufky> lol
* mkrufky searches his web cache
<ScottK> That's an example of why I pointed you at the wiki page.  That's one of the things they want.
<mkrufky> ok, i just updated launchpad bug 99107
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99107 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Feisty ships with OLD cx2341x mpeg encoder firmware" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99107
<mkrufky> requiring dmesg is reasonable.....  i just didnt think it was necessary, since my name is in the MODULE_AUTHOR field ...  but i understand
<ScottK> OK.  I bumped it to medium.  I'll probably get my wrist slapped for that since it's already assigned to someone.  We'll see.
<mkrufky> ...and im looking for a dmesg output complaining about missing bluebird firmware on google now
<ScottK> OK.
<mkrufky> so far, i think most users just googled the firmware name and then used the script to retrieve it
<ubotu> New bug: #125852 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashed with signal 25" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125852
<ScottK> mkrufky meet superm1_
<ubotu> New bug: #125853 in libgnomedb (main) "merge libgnomedb3-4 3.0.0-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125853
<superm1_> hi mkrufky
<ScottK> superm1_ meet mkrufky
<ScottK> mkrufky: superm1_ knows something about packaging firmware.
<ScottK> superm1_: mkrufky is the author of the dvd-usb firmware.
<ScottK> Have a nice conversation please.
<superm1_> dvb-usb i'd think, not dvd-usb :)
<mkrufky> ... ok, and i just added the dmesg output to launchpad bug #90723
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90723 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Please include bluebird firmware for dvb-usb devices" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90723
<superm1_> mkrufky, I was actually going to say this likely needs to be added to linux-ubuntu-modules
<mkrufky> hi, superm1_
<ScottK> OK.  I'll look at that one.
<superm1_> looking at that bug it looks like BenC commented on it, but it'likely a bit low in his queue of things to work on
<mkrufky> that's up to you ....  afaikm all other dvb-usb firmwares are packaged with the kernel
<superm1_> right
<pochu> hey asac! There's finally a fix for listen's crash! I've uploaded a debdiff to bug 116687, could you please check it? Thanks!
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116687 in listen "[gutsy]  Listen crashes with segfault" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116687
<mkrufky> yeah, i know he "confirmed" the bug.... but that was ages ago
<superm1_> mkrufky, the best thing to do is to post to kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<superm1_> to ask them where they would like it included
<mkrufky> okay, thanks
<superm1_> you can then do it as a git patch
<superm1_> and they will apply it for you
<ScottK> mkrufky: Since it's a new device, wishlist is the appropriate priority.  I
<ScottK> Yeah.  Feed them a patch and your odds go way up.
<mkrufky> heh... .this was a new device, for DAPPER
<superm1_> Feed them a patch and its in within a day or two, as lirc just got added by me yesterday :)
<mkrufky> dapper, edgy, feisty and gutsy are all affected by this one :-(
<ScottK> mkrufky: Fix Gutsy and then discuss a backport.
<mkrufky> actually... no patch required... the kernel code is fine as-is ... only missing firmware
<mkrufky> umm, then can i get this bug re-spun towards gutsy?
<superm1_> well it is a "patch" in the sense that files are added
<superm1_> even if they are binary pieces
<superm1_> the kernel team will point you in the exact right direction though how they'd like it
<mkrufky> ok .... so, basically... i did all i can do, and the next step is to email the kernel-team list and ask what's next?
<superm1_> well it will likely get taken care of through that list
<mkrufky> ok, great
<mkrufky> thanks ScottK & superm1_
<superm1_> mkrufky, i reclassed your bug to linux-source-2.6.22 also, so it should be back in their queues for this current kernel, but good luck on the ML either way :)
<mkrufky> ah, thanks
<mkrufky> superm1_: can you do that for both of them?
<superm1_> both? there are two bugs?
<mkrufky> 90723 and 99107
<mkrufky> hmm that didnt trigger the bot
<mkrufky> launchpad bugs 90723 and 99107
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90723 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Please include bluebird firmware for dvb-usb devices" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/90723
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99107 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Feisty ships with OLD cx2341x mpeg encoder firmware" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99107
<mkrufky> :-D
<superm1_> sure.  just did
<mkrufky> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #125854 in mcelog (universe) "mcelog needs to be updated in order to decode MCEs from modern CPU's" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125854
<ubotu> New bug: #125855 in linux-meta (main) "[PATCH]  closing laptop lid doesn't suspend system" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125855
<ubotu> New bug: #125865 in libqt4-ruby (universe) "error when installing libqt0-ruby1.8-qt4 and libqt4-ruby at the same time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125865
<ubotu> New bug: #124471 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin() (dup-of: 85159)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124471
<ubotu> New bug: #125776 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin() (dup-of: 85159)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125776
<ubotu> New bug: #125866 in evolution-exchange (main) "package evolution-exchange 2.11.5-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125866
<ubotu> New bug: #125869 in firefox (main) "problem z firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125869
<ubotu> New bug: #125870 in firefox (main) "unespected crash of firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125870
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-14
<ubotu> New bug: #125877 in firefox (main) "[gutsy]  firefox displays biased output" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125877
<ubotu> New bug: #125879 in kaffeine (main) "Feisty: Kaffeine crashed from web video" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125879
<ubotu> New bug: #125881 in Ubuntu "Optical drive eject button on Vaio VGN-TX850P does not work on Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125881
<ubotu> New bug: #125882 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "MCS7780 IRDA Not recognizing device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125882
<ubotu> New bug: #125884 in cupsys (main) "Cups reports "Upgrade required" when trying to use web admin" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125884
<ubotu> New bug: #125885 in Ubuntu "my 160 G HD shows up as 32.8???" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125885
<ubotu> New bug: #125886 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "pptp VPN client segfault, Feisty AMD64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125886
<ubotu> New bug: #125887 in gedit (main) "(fat32) Unexpected "file modified by another process" warning" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125887
<ubotu> New bug: #125890 in bluefish (universe) "Please sync bluefish 1.0.7-2 (Universe) from Debian unstable (Main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125890
<ubotu> New bug: #125893 in Ubuntu "MouseTweaks 0.1.4 package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125893
<killown> sudo passwd + password user local works?
<ubotu> New bug: #125895 in liferea (main) "[gutsy]  liferea 1.4rc1 broken with filtercmd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125895
<ubotu> New bug: #125896 in liferea (main) "[gutsy]  liferea 1.4rc1 search folders broken " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125896
<ubotu> New bug: #125899 in beryl-settings-bindings (universe) "Please remove a couple of other bits of beryl from the archive" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125899
<ubotu> New bug: #125900 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in style_init()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125900
<ubotu> New bug: #125902 in Ubuntu "X server crashed while gnome-session was checking for texture_from_pixmap support under VMWare" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125902
<ubotu> New bug: #125903 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Alternate installer boot prompt does not allow for command-line installation on some BIOSes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125903
<ubotu> New bug: #125907 in rquantlib (universe) "Please sync rquantlib (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125907
<ubotu> New bug: #125908 in schoolbell (main) "Please remove schoolbell from the archive" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125908
<ubotu> New bug: #125909 in Ubuntu "RAID5/6 fails when running w/o full parity" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125909
<ubotu> New bug: #125911 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy Tribe 2]  Brightness controls do not work on MacBook Pro rev.3 (sant rosa)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125911
<ubotu> New bug: #125915 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "[Gutsy Tribe 2]  nvidia-glx-new not working on MacBook Pro rev.3 (santa rosa)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125915
<ubotu> New bug: #107704 in beryl-core (universe) "   " [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107704
<ubotu> New bug: #125916 in Ubuntu "[Feisty Fawn]  nvidia binary driver not working on MacBook Pro rev.3 (santa rosa)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125916
<ubotu> New bug: #125918 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy Tribe 2]  Illuminated keyboard not working on MacBook Pro rev.3 (santa rosa)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125918
<ubotu> New bug: #125919 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy Tribe 2]  Wireless adapter not detected on MacBook Pro rev.3 (santa rosa)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125919
<ubotu> New bug: #125921 in democracyplayer (universe) "Crashes during playback when another menu item is selected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125921
<ubotu> New bug: #125923 in gnome-utils (main) "can't install programs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125923
<ubotu> New bug: #125925 in Ubuntu "kernel panic on boot in kubuntu 7.04 and 7.10 tribe 2 becouse of Apic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125925
<ubotu> New bug: #125926 in irqbalance (universe) "current irqblance init.d script doesn't stop daemon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125926
<ubotu> New bug: #125928 in ubuntu-restricted-extras (main) "Recommends in main "metapackages" get installed, but not universe "metapackages"" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125928
<ubotu> New bug: #125929 in vnc4 (universe) "Vnc4server and ati driver crash machine when accessing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125929
<ubotu> New bug: #125930 in Ubuntu "Problems on Vaio FZ11M" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125930
<ubotu> New bug: #125933 in firefox (main) "input in address" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125933
<ubotu> New bug: #125934 in moodle (universe) "Please merge moodle 1.8.2 from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125934
<ubotu> New bug: #125935 in firefox (main) "FIREFOX DON`T OPEN A WINDOW. CSS STILE." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125935
<ubotu> New bug: #125936 in gnome-panel (main) "accessible login crushes GDM" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125936
<ubotu> New bug: #125937 in php-json-ext (universe) "Please remove php-json-ext from gutsy" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125937
<ubotu> New bug: #125938 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "After upgrade to latest version flash is not workning in firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125938
<ubotu> New bug: #125939 in tangerine-icon-theme (main) "[Gutsy]  gtk-stock icons should be removed from tangerine as they're now in gtk upstream" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125939
<ubotu> New bug: #125940 in msttcorefonts (multiverse) "package msttcorefonts 2.2 failed to install/upgrade: il sottoprocesso post-installation script ha restituito un codice di errore 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125940
<ubotu> New bug: #125941 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "Displayconfig-gtk: problems with Intel GMA950 on Thinkpad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125941
<ubotu> New bug: #125945 in Ubuntu "could: BootLoginWithFullFilesystem be a standard feature in gutsy?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125945
<ubotu> New bug: #125946 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "No suspend to disk with 2.6.22 on Thinkpad Z61m" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125946
<ubotu> New bug: #125947 in Ubuntu "Screen blanks after ten minutes when watching video in Mplayer with XGL and Compiz Fusion turned on" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125947
<ubotu> New bug: #125942 in kaffeine (main) "Kaffeine DVB-plugin does not follow localization settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125942
<ubotu> New bug: #125943 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125943
<ubotu> New bug: #125949 in Ubuntu "installation of new fonts changes default monospace font" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125949
<ubotu> New bug: #125944 in gnome-network (universe) "T43 wireless connection failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125944
<ubotu> New bug: #125005 in thunderbird (main) "[GUTSY]  thunderbird crashed [@memset]  [@_dl_map_object_from_fd]  [@_dl_map_object] " [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125005
<ubotu> New bug: #125950 in ogre (universe) "Please sync ogre (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125950
<ubotu> New bug: #125951 in mplayer-skins (multiverse) "Wrong installation directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125951
<ubotu> New bug: #125954 in ubiquity (main) "Installer hangs up (tribe2)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125954
<ubotu> New bug: #125956 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-java-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: problemi con le dipendenze - lasciato non configurato" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125956
<ubotu> New bug: #125957 in gajim (universe) "[gutsy]  gajim: missing dependency to python-gnomecanvas" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125957
<ubotu> New bug: #125958 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office INstall" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125958
<ubotu> New bug: #125959 in Ubuntu "ImageMagick version in Feisty is very outdated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125959
<ubotu> New bug: #125960 in netapplet (universe) "Regular users not allowed to run "Configure Network Settings"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125960
<ubotu> New bug: #125961 in netapplet (universe) "Scanning for acess points always fails and returns current" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125961
<ubotu> New bug: #125962 in netapplet (universe) "Selecting another wireless access point only changes association" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125962
<Arby> any native german speakers able to confirm whether bug 92883 still exists?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92883 in adept "Part of the interface of adapt is not shown in German" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92883
<persia> Arby: You might be able to get some idea by running LANG=de_DE.utf8 adept (at least you can see if it's not English).
<Arby> persia: thanks, I'll give it a go. and to switch it back?
<persia> Arby: That command should only set the variable for one run.  I'm not 100% certain how KDE internals work, but I suspect the next time you run adept, it should be normal.  In the worst case, you might have to log out, but I doubt it.
<Arby> ah right OK.
<ubotu> New bug: #125964 in wine (universe) "[gutsy dev]  wine 0.9.39 is old  and should be sync with the lastest" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125964
<ubotu> New bug: #125965 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  network-manager tries to use wrong essid" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125965
<Kmos> bashelier: bug 125964
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125964 in wine "[Gutsy]  wine 0.9.41 is out, please sync with upstream" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125964
<bashelier> Kmos: yes
<bashelier> Kmos: thanks
<Kmos> :)
<bashelier> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #125966 in sensors-applet (universe) "hardware sensors sensors-applet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125966
<ubotu> New bug: #125970 in firefox (main) "slow scroll" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125970
<ubotu> New bug: #125973 in wajig (universe) "wajig's list-sections option is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125973
<ubotu> New bug: #125974 in serpentine (main) "serpentine crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125974
<Gasten> what gnome-version do we use in gutsy?
<Hobbsee> GNOME 2.19.5 i hear
<Gasten> Hobbsee: thanks.
<Hobbsee> no problem
<bashelier> Kmos: building and uploading ;)
<Gasten> Anyone is free to change importance of bug 125852 to Low. Thanks.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125852 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with signal 25" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125852
<persia> Gasten: Looking...
<Kmos> bashelier: nice
<persia> Gasten: done.
<bashelier> hello persia
<Gasten> persia: Nice, thanks.
<persia> hello bashelier
<ubotu> New bug: #125977 in gutenprint (main) "Epson Stylus Photo R380 doesn't eject after printing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125977
<ubotu> New bug: #125975 in Ubuntu "How do install Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125975
<ubotu> New bug: #125978 in openoffice.org (main) "Open Office Presenter Crashes on page of PPT File" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125978
<ubotu> New bug: #125979 in Ubuntu "unable to reach www.keh.com from Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125979
<ubotu> New bug: #125980 in gnome-panel (main) "Rubbish bin applet shows no rubbish" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125980
<Gasten> Hi! is it possible to get a list of operations that have been done to a bug-report?
<Gasten> I think i've spotted a bug that the reprter have confirmed themself.
<Gasten> I'm just making sure.
<Hobbsee> Gasten: "view activity log" on the side of the bug
<Gasten> Hobbsee: Thank you!
<Hobbsee> Gasten: no problem
<Gasten> It were alright, though.
<ubotu> New bug: #125982 in perl (main) "FTBFS with /bin/dash as /bin/sh" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125982
<persia> Gasten: Just as a note, there are a couple special classes of bug for which it is acceptable for the submitter to confirm themselves.  These bugs will all have one of ~ubuntu-archive, ~ubuntu-universe-sponsors, or ~ubuntu-main-sponsors subscribed (someone please correct me if I've missed a team)
<Hobbsee> or bugs assigned to oneself
<Fujitsu> Hm, that bug doesn't sound right.
<Hobbsee> or if the reporter is in ~ubuntu-dev, they tend to have a reason
<persia> Gasten: What Hobbsee said :)
<ubotu> New bug: #125981 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in wobblyHandleEvent()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125981
* Fujitsu used apport for the first time.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: any good?
<Fujitsu> It's OK, but died during upload a couple of times.
<Hobbsee> ah
<Fujitsu> Then attempting to touch the crash file to make it redetect it oopsed the kernel....
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> nice
<Fujitsu> I think that's fixed in 22-8, though.
<ubotu> New bug: #125984 in ubiquity (main) "Will we display license issue before install ubuntu" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125984
<ubotu> New bug: #125986 in firefox (main) "No flash after update of flashplugin-nonfree" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125986
<ubotu> New bug: #125989 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "lastest update lacks .so & .xpt files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125989
<ubotu> New bug: #125990 in nautilus-python (universe) "Unable to find the nautilus module" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125990
<ubotu> New bug: #125992 in nautilus "nautilus: blank/format CD/DVD option in context menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125992
<ubotu> New bug: #125995 in openoffice.org (main) "No more icons in OpenOffice after security update in feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125995
<ubotu> New bug: #125997 in iaxclient (universe) "define error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125997
<ubotu> New bug: #125998 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org character styles don't have expanded attribute" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125998
<ubotu> New bug: #125999 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager sometimes starts using all RAM" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125999
<ubotu> New bug: #126003 in lazarus (universe) "Please add package fpc-src" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126003
<Gasten> persia, Hobbsee Ok. Thanks. Will remember.
<Hobbsee> :)
<persia> Gasten: If you know where the comment about not confirming one's own bugs lives, and want to update it, that would be appreciated as well.
<Gasten> persia: I have no idea. I just though that confirming bugs "because they happened to me" isn't very constructive.
<persia> Gasten: That makes perfect sense to me, and matches our standard practices, with the specific exceptions mentioned earlier.  I was just hoping it was documented somewhere, so that the exceptions could be documented as well.
<Arby> persia: it could probably be added here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs and here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<Arby> if it isn't anywhere else
<Gasten> Nope, but it seems like something someone with greener wiki-fingers than myself should do add.
<persia> Arby: I'm not sure it should be added somewhere.  If we started listing exceptions without having the basic guidelines all defined (and not just this one), it might lead to too many exceptions, which would just be confusing.
<Arby> well those pages describe the basic guidelines for reporting and triaging which seems to be the logical place to document good practice for confirming bugs
<Arby> but that's just my two cents
<persia> Arby: I'd agree with that, but I'd think that it would be good to list a bunch of the best practices, rather than just one, and am not sure about changing the guidelines without checking with bdmurray (and it's a weekend)
<Arby> fair enough
<ubotu> New bug: #126006 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "flashplayer is not working anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126006
<ubotu> New bug: #125985 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in em_utils_composer_send_cb()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125985
<ubotu> New bug: #126000 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126000
<ubotu> New bug: #126009 in firefox (main) "Error: uncaught exception: Permiso denegado al llamar al mtodo Location.toString" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126009
<ubotu> New bug: #126011 in Ubuntu "asus pro31series F3SC support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126011
<ubotu> New bug: #126012 in firefox (main) "Firefox memory usage increases to point of no response" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126012
<ubotu> New bug: #126013 in gnome-power-manager (main) "applet icon blurred" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126013
<ubotu> New bug: #126017 in Ubuntu "Ralink 802.11 bg WLAN device doesn't run (/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_db0_6877_noserial)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126017
<ubotu> New bug: #126018 in Ubuntu "HDA Intel (ALC861 Analog) sound device doesn't run." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126018
<ubotu> New bug: #126019 in hal (main) "Hal Update 0.5.9 Causes Suspend Issue" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126019
<ubotu> New bug: #126022 in gcal (universe) "Who's that Sm8 character in LOTR?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126022
<ubotu> New bug: #126027 in Ubuntu "System restart when inserting a cdrom" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126027
<ubotu> New bug: #126028 in Ubuntu "Top and bottom panels are black instead of white. Firefox default browser is black, and Open Offfice is all black. Seems I do not get white where it should be white!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126028
<ubotu> New bug: #126029 in Ubuntu "Gutsy on AMD64 does not properly install with multiple HDDs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126029
<gnomefreak> crimsun: you around still?
<ubotu> New bug: #126030 in Ubuntu "network-admin (gnome-session-tools)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126030
<ubotu> New bug: #126031 in flashplugin-nonfree (multiverse) "Non longer flash plugin in firefox since last update " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126031
<ubotu> New bug: #126037 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties seg faults" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126037
<ubotu> New bug: #126038 in smbldap-tools (universe) "wrong path in samba ldap tools" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126038
<ubotu> New bug: #126041 in chicken (main) "Need later version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126041
<ubotu> New bug: #126042 in rhythmbox (main) "Cossfade backend and AAC files makes choppy sound." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126042
<ubotu> New bug: #126043 in openarena (universe) "open arena crashes on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126043
<ubotu> New bug: #126044 in ia32-libs (universe) "Missing /usr/lib32/locale directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126044
<ubotu> New bug: #126046 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "gobuntu hangs on boot under qemu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126046
<ubotu> New bug: #126049 in monodevelop (universe) "MonoDevelop.exe crashed with signal 5 in mono_runtime_invoke()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126049
<MisterN> could somebody please confirm bug #126044?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126044 in ia32-libs "Missing /usr/lib32/locale directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126044
<MisterN> (somebody with ubuntu feisty amd64)
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-15
<ubotu> New bug: #126053 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager crash just after it is launched" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126053
<ubotu> New bug: #126055 in Ubuntu "Framebuffer stuff in kernel breaks suspend to mem on Vaio VGN-SZ3XWP laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126055
<ubotu> New bug: #126056 in Ubuntu "Templates folder should actually have templates in it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126056
<ubotu> New bug: #126057 in rhythmbox (main) "Switching visualisation screen in fullscreen mode doesnt work correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126057
<MisterN> *test* bug #1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<MisterN> *test* bug #2
<ubotu> New bug: #122209 in xserver-xorg-driver-vesa "Cycling through display modes fails with vesa driver and NVIDIA 8400M GS." [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122209
<crimsun> gnomefreak: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8482304/flashplugin-nonfree-9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1%7E7.04.0.debdiff looks fine; I'll upload after testing.
<gnomefreak> crimsun: ty
<gnomefreak> im going through bugs atm to see if anymore are looking good as a dup of that
<crimsun> gnomefreak: will need to upload that tonight; I'm away from my non-expired key.
<gnomefreak> ok i have it here (if thats good enough for testing)
<crimsun> it works fine :)  (being a straight port of my change for ubuntu2 ;)
<gnomefreak> whenever you get it uploaded, i did it as fast as i could to keep bug reports down on it
<gnomefreak> crimsun: you might want to check gutsy's source package of it
<crimsun> I'll go ahead and mark it fix committed, since I have a modified debdiff locally
<gnomefreak> crimsun: apt-get source flashplugin-nonfree == cant extract .dsc or .tar
<crimsun> it->125986
<MisterN> bug #125986
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125986 in firefox "No flash after update of flashplugin-nonfree" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125986
<gnomefreak> so i had to use feistys
<gnomefreak> that was as of this morning
<crimsun> gnomefreak: eh?  I can extract it just fine
<gnomefreak> hold on im trying again
<gnomefreak> maybe source repos were having issues this morning
<gnomefreak> it works fine now too
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: maybe you didn't apt-get update so that you tried to get an old and removed source? :-)
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: did that as well
<gnomefreak> but src repos for 2 days now have been  hit or miss for me
<MisterN> seemingly everything not written by gnomefreak is ignored here :D
<Nafallo> gnomefreak: what mirror?
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> Nafallo: gb
<Nafallo> I use that myself and have no problem. but I haven't used deb-src yet though.
<Nafallo> this computer wouldn't be able to do anything with source anyway.
<MisterN> i have a hat made of sugar and it's burning
<MisterN> my theory is proven now
<ubotu> New bug: #126058 in Ubuntu "desktop effects not cubing the workspaces" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126058
<ubotu> New bug: #126060 in Ubuntu "[sync request]  Sync alien-arena (6.05-1) from Debian unstable (contrib)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126060
<crimsun> hmph.  Need to find someone with a Thinkpad T61p.
<ubotu> New bug: #126061 in Ubuntu "[sync request]  Sync alien-arena-data (6.05-1) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126061
<ubotu> New bug: #126063 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "Snapping to wrong cube face in compiz fusion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126063
<ubotu> New bug: #126064 in firefox (main) "Firefox horizontal scroll doesn't work properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126064
<ubotu> New bug: #126065 in Ubuntu Gutsy "Lenovo 3000 V100: sound buttons control cd volume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126065
<ubotu> New bug: #126066 in evince (main) "evince only displays the first page of a large pdf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126066
<ubotu> New bug: #126068 in pybluez (universe) "Pybluez segfaults if bluez not running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126068
<ubotu> New bug: #126069 in Ubuntu "[needs packaging]  triplea" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126069
<ubotu> New bug: #126070 in rest2web (universe) "Please sync rest2web (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126070
<ubotu> New bug: #126072 in monotone (universe) "Please sync monotone (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126072
<ubotu> New bug: #126073 in Ubuntu "[sync request]  Please sync qemulator from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126073
<ubotu> New bug: #126075 in gedit (main) "C++ syntax highlighting omission " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126075
<ubotu> New bug: #126077 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Ultrabay Hotswapping is not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126077
<ubotu> New bug: #126078 in openarena (universe) "openarena 0.7.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126078
<mememe> ive got a crashing application and was hoping to send in the crash report from apport..how do i enable this?
<ubotu> New bug: #126079 in gedit (main) "sh highlight mode incorrect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126079
<ubotu> New bug: #126084 in Ubuntu "DVD not found in Dell inspiron 1520" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126084
<ubotu> New bug: #126087 in gnome-screensaver (main) "after "switch user", session is lost" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126087
<ubotu> New bug: #126089 in axis (main) "Please sync axis 1.4-3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126089
<ubotu> New bug: #126090 in emma-coverage (universe) "Please sync emma-coverage 2.0.5312+dfsg-2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126090
<ubotu> New bug: #126091 in stellarium (universe) "abnormal picture display on waking up the computer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126091
<ubotu> New bug: #126093 in synaptic (main) "Gutsy synaptic fail with error on remove residual conf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126093
<ubotu> New bug: #126092 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "2.6.22 kernel doest change cpu speed dynamicly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126092
<ubotu> New bug: #126094 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse crashed with SIGSEGV when adding a SSH key" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126094
<ubotu> New bug: #126095 in firefox (main) "Firefox repeatedly crashes for no reason whatsoever, which never happens on Winblows." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126095
<ubotu> New bug: #126096 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-common 2.2.1-5ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zur?ck (dup-of: 125400)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126096
<ubotu> New bug: #126097 in netbase (main) "/etc/services does not list icecc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126097
<ubotu> New bug: #126100 in rhythmbox (main) "No playback when .asoundrc is in place" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126100
<ubotu> New bug: #126102 in epiphany-browser (main) "unable to reinstall the url bar window in the epiphay-browser" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126102
<ubotu> New bug: #126103 in nautilus (main) "should apply icons to xdg-user-dirs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126103
<ubotu> New bug: #126104 in human-icon-theme (main) "emblems are too small" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126104
<ubotu> New bug: #126106 in ipkungfu (universe) "ipkungfu script uses wrong shell interpreter" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126106
<ubotu> New bug: #126107 in qemuctl (universe) "qemuctl fails to start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126107
<ubotu> New bug: #126109 in acpi-support (main) "hotkey is default disabled while load thinkpad-acpi modules with a thinkpad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126109
<gnomefreak> where is the list of bugs with no package assigned?
<ubotu> New bug: #126110 in firefox (main) "[gutsy]  menu item translations lost" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126110
<ubotu> New bug: #126111 in nautilus (main) "programs sometime don't anser, i have to restart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126111
<Kmos> gnomefreak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_contact=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.tag=&field.has_cve.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&field.has_no_package=on&search=Search
<gnomefreak> there used to be a bugsquad wiki with it on it :(
<gnomefreak> Kmos: ty
<ubotu> New bug: #126112 in thunderbird (main) "[gutsy]  menu item translations lost, plus add a Finnish translation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126112
<ubotu> New bug: #126113 in Ubuntu "Hard drive connected on JMicron PATA does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126113
<ubotu> New bug: #126115 in thunar (main) "Thunar uses separate trash instead of .Trash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126115
<ubotu> New bug: #126119 in Ubuntu "I can not change OpenOffice interface to Arabic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126119
<ubotu> New bug: #126120 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror Location Bar History Retains Entries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126120
<ubotu> New bug: #126121 in dosfstools (main) "Typo in mkdosfs man page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126121
<Kmos> when i attach a debdiff i subscribe to sponsors and set tag patch ?
<persia> Kmos: Yes.  You may be interested in "Preparing new revisions" in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing, which has some additional guidelines.
<ubotu> New bug: #126125 in dansguardian (universe) "dansguardian start takes more than half a minute" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126125
<Kmos> thakns
<Kmos> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #126126 in eog (main) "renaming with %d sometime is not taking the exif date" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126126
<ubotu> New bug: #126127 in libembperl-perl (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync libembperl-perl (2.2.0-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126127
<ubotu> New bug: #126128 in drift (universe) "please package examples" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126128
<ubotu> New bug: #126122 in silc-toolkit (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync silc-toolkit (1.1.2-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126122
<ubotu> New bug: #126130 in gproftpd (universe) "gproftpd and proftpd will not install on feisty fawn" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126130
<ubotu> New bug: #126131 in Ubuntu "(gutsy) long dirname stops working locationbar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126131
<persia> !importance
<ubotu> You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<persia> Could someone help me with the importance of bug 126130?  I'm unsure between "Medium" (severe impact to non-core) and "High" (severe impact to small number of users).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126130 in proftpd "gproftpd and proftpd will not install on feisty fawn" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126130
<ubotu> New bug: #126132 in gedit (main) "gedit syntax highlighting issue with regex" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126132
<ubotu> New bug: #126135 in Ubuntu "Change user funtion from shutdown menu, crashes preferences" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126135
<ubotu> New bug: #126136 in rhythmbox (main) "Gstreamer error while importing songs from ipod" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126136
* persia decides on "Medium", as promotion seems nicer than demotion in case I'm wrong.
<ubotu> New bug: #126139 in foo2zjs (main) "CUPS page accounting not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126139
<ubotu> New bug: #126140 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "snd_hda_intel fails to unload (or unload correctly) on shut down; laptop fails to halt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126140
<ubotu> New bug: #126142 in Ubuntu "beagled-helper uses 100% CPU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126142
<ubotu> New bug: #126143 in xqf (universe) "XQF: Enemy Territory player names garbled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126143
<ubotu> New bug: #126144 in python-gnome2 (universe) "python-gnome2 should depend on python-gnomecanvas" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126144
<maini10> Hello. I'm triaging bug 115474. It was reported by apport, but retrace is missing. I have tried with tag need-i386-retrace but doesn't work (probably is obsolete). What I can do?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 115474 in kdelibs "[apport]  konqueror [kdeinit]  crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/115474
<Hobbsee> maini10:
<Hobbsee> i'd run that thru bughelper, to check for dupes
<Hobbsee> maini10: i think it's needs-... btw
<Arby> it's 'need' not 'needs' but it is obsolete according to the wiki
<Arby> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Tags
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Arby> apparently it's automatic in gutsy
<maini10> but unfortunately it is a Feisty bug
* persia wonders if apport-retracer will actually go back and fix retrace-missing issues, or if that needs an apport bug report
<Arby> I'm no longer sure how apport is supposed to behave
<Hobbsee> persia: ask pitti about it
<Hobbsee> when he's online
<Arby> that may mean it's impossible to retrace old bugs
<persia> Hobbsee: That would be my plan, did I remember :)
<Hobbsee> ah right :)
<ubotu> New bug: #126146 in Ubuntu "gutsy doesn't boot completely on powerpc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126146
<maini10> thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #126148 in synaptic (main) "GUTSY: synaptic select best server chooses repository without Gutsy packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126148
<ubotu> New bug: #126150 in Ubuntu "Headphone Jack Sense not enabled " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126150
<ubotu> New bug: #50639 in easyubuntu "EasyUbuntu silently disables system updates on Dapper if the Universe and Multiverse respositories are checked to be enabled." [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50639
<ubotu> New bug: #126151 in libembperl-perl (universe) "Please merge libembperl-perl 2.2.0 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126151
<ubotu> New bug: #126152 in Ubuntu "USB/Firewire Mass Storage Drive doesnt properly mount" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126152
<ubotu> New bug: #126154 in Ubuntu "My Microphone Doesn't work suddenly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126154
<ubotu> New bug: #126155 in mozilla-firefox-adblock (universe) "Please merge mozilla-firefox-adblock 0.5.3.043 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126155
<ubotu> New bug: #126156 in keepassx (universe) "KeePassX password *** faulty display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126156
<ubotu> New bug: #126157 in Ubuntu "After I upgraded from feisty to gutsy, I lost my sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126157
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> I read soul first :-P
<ubotu> New bug: #126158 in kubuntu-restricted-extras (multiverse) "Kubuntu restricted extras dosen't contain packages for mp3 support in Amarok" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126158
<ubotu> New bug: #126159 in apt (main) "gui apt tools (synaptic, update-managert, etc) should warn user of apt-cache corruption instead of silently failing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126159
<ubotu> New bug: #126160 in yelp (main) "Help Centre launches multiple copies at regular intervals of about 15 seconds " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126160
<ubotu> New bug: #126161 in brasero (universe) "[needs upload]  Brasero 0.6.0 - package revision" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126161
<ubotu> New bug: #126162 in clamav (universe) "package clamav-freshclam 0.91-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126162
<ubotu> New bug: #126163 in totem (main) "[Regression]  totem has no sound, yet rhythmbox does work!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126163
<ubotu> New bug: #126164 in firefox (main) "Impossibility to make a selection in a list using Javascript" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126164
<ubotu> New bug: #126165 in openssh (main) "ssh connection hangs after authentication succeeds" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126165
<ubotu> New bug: #126168 in boinc (universe) "some projects don't seem to be niced" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126168
<ubotu> New bug: #126170 in Ubuntu "Please sync hex-a-hop from Debian Incomming" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126170
<ubotu> New bug: #126174 in dpkg (main) "E:Dynamic MMap ran out of room" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126174
<ubotu> New bug: #126175 in eog "eog crashes when saving without entering a filename extension" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126175
<ubotu> New bug: #126176 in anjuta (universe) "anjuta 2.2.0 backport request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126176
<ubotu> New bug: #126177 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu running too slow on P3 800 MHZ, 256 MB RAM" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126177
<ubotu> New bug: #126178 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126178
<ubotu> New bug: #126180 in Ubuntu "apt-get man page does not document --install-recommends" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126180
<ubotu> New bug: #126181 in empathy (universe) "crashes when adding an account" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126181
<ubotu> New bug: #126182 in kde-guidance (main) "vncserver froze when starting it from the command line" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126182
<ubotu> New bug: #126184 in Ubuntu "Upgrade to latest Gutsy Gibbon turned off Broadcom 43xx" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126184
<ubotu> New bug: #126185 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "gnome crashes after opening some gnome apps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126185
<ubotu> New bug: #126186 in rhythmbox (main) "ipod music do not play " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126186
<ubotu> New bug: #126195 in gnome-panel (main) "rearrangement of applets in notification area" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126195
<ubotu> New bug: #126194 in mozilla-firefox (main) "Java 5 hangs Firefox " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126194
<ubotu> New bug: #126198 in kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts (main) "Konqueror Installed on Ubuntu still has Kubuntu on User Agent Header" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126198
<ubotu> New bug: #126199 in Ubuntu "Klam AV failures in KDE Dapper" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126199
<ubotu> New bug: #126200 in blender (universe) "blender segfault on anim render" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126200
<ubotu> New bug: #126202 in gtk+2.0 (main) "gtk pixmap engine doesn't render svg images." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126202
<ubotu> New bug: #126204 in Ubuntu "Batch jobs intermittently fail to leave "="queue when complete" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126204
<ubotu> New bug: #126206 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "Subscribed Duplicate Doesn't Show Up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126206
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-07
<mrooney> how does nominating for releases work? for something like bug 226992 which is fix committed in Ubuntu and released upstream, that would be great to have fixed in Hardy as an LTS. how can I tell what the plans are for it, and should I nominate it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226992 in mousetweaks "gnome-mouse-properties should enable accessibility when required" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226992
<persia> mrooney: First, check the SRU requirements: if it qualifies, you can nominate it.  For this bug, I'd also encourage discussion with the Accessibility team, to ensure that they believe it can be addressed without breaking anything.  More generally, it's a good idea to make sure you have a developer lined up (maybe yourself) to create the required minimal patch before nominating, as nominated bugs without patches are less likely to be approved fo
<persia> r SRU.
<mrooney> persia: okay so when you refer to a patch, you mean a patch against the current Hardy version for example, if nominating for Hardy?
<persia> mrooney: Precisely.  The minimal patch described in the SRU documentation.
<mrooney> okay thanks
<Iulian> Good morning.
<inevaexisted> lulian: Good morning
<savvas_> is it just me or is the system > administration > software sources > updates > checking/unchecking hardy-security not working?
<Hobbsee> savvas: as in, you can't click it?
<savvas> i click it
<savvas> the revert button is not greyed out anymore
<savvas> but the "check" doesn't appear in the checkbox
<savvas> software-properties-gtk: Installed: 0.63ubuntu1
<savvas> Now I cleared the /etc/apt/sources.list and recreated it by running software-properties-gtk again, and the hardy-security still is problematic, the check doesn't appear in checkbox
<Hobbsee> wfm.
<Hobbsee> strange.
<savvas> should i file a bug?
<Hobbsee> only if someone else can reproduce it
<savvas> can you give it a try?
<Hobbsee> i did.  wfm.
<savvas> work for you?
<savvas> oh
<savvas> :(
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> although i think i saw something on the forums about it, with intrepid
<savvas> no, it's hardy :)
<savvas> let me purge it and try again
<inevaexisted> savvas is this intrepid?
<Hobbsee> [18:32] <savvas> no, it's hardy :)
<Hobbsee> 2 lines up?
<inevaexisted> sorry my bad
<inevaexisted> works for me too
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> how do i clear the settings for automatic updating?
<savvas> cron ?
<savvas> if i purge apt too, i still have dpkg i guess
<savvas> uh this is weird
<savvas> the security line appears in third party software
<savvas> yep
<savvas> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-security universe main multiverse restricted
<savvas> hm.. found a bug about it
<savvas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/244093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244093 in software-properties "Checking intrepid-security adds source to Third-Party Software" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<joumetal> Does backtrace in bug 184547 look ok?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184547 in xulrunner-1.9 "epiphany-gecko crashed with SIGSEGV while resizing fonts with Ctrl+MouseWheel" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184547
<afflux> morning
<joumetal> morning afflux
<calc> Venkatraman.S are you here?
<calc> why are you closing upstream bugs in LP as invalid after citing the upstream bug reference?
<ogra> calc, oh, you didnt talk about startup time above, now i get it :)
<ogra> err, wrong channel :)
 * ogra referred to -devel
<calc> bdmurray: Venkatraman.S is on the bug team i guess? since he is able to mark bugs as invalid?
 * calc is going to have to watch after his bugs a lot more closely with people apparently randomly marking bugs as invalid
<hggdh> calc, which bug was this?
<calc> i already fixed it back and then deleted it from bugmail
<calc> one of them was about a hebrew export bug showing up as arabic
<hggdh> oh, this is the one that has a loong thread on devel-discuss and devel, I guess
<calc> actually i think i know how to find the bug again
<calc> iirc that one wasn't marked invalid it was the other one i looked at before it
<calc>   217517
<calc> 244353
<calc> 217517 was one of the ones marked as invalid after he marked the upstream report for it
<calc> only problem was upstream report was closed as worksforme for 1.1
<calc> even if it was closed as worksforme then that would just indicate we have the bug in our version
<calc> and the bug was reported for 2.4
<hggdh> ok
<hggdh> bug 217517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217517 in openoffice.org "openoffice will not release files on webdav shares" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217517
<calc> i need a webdav share to determine where the problem is for that one, but it definitely isn't invalidated by a ~ 4 year old worksforme ;-)
<hggdh> calc, I agree
<hggdh> but you do not need to blast off at the commenter ;-)
<calc> that was the second invalidated bug report that he quoted upstream bug reports to close as invalid (that i saw in a row)
<hggdh> bug 244353
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244353 in openoffice.org "OpenOffice exports PDF with arabic numerals instead of regular numbers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244353
<calc> i haven't gone throught the rest of them yet
<calc> and i have ~ 70 new bug mail since yesterday, not sure if they are all from him
<hggdh> it may well be the commenter thought this would be the SOP
<hggdh> calc, ah, OK, now I have joined the dots... sorry
<hggdh> you take care of ooo, right?
<calc> generally for OOo you can't determine if a bug is invalid from what an upstream report says since we have > 500 patches to it
<calc> hggdh: yes
<calc> often times bugs are caused by our other patches :-\
<calc> but generally he is doing good work :)
<calc> i should email him about the fact he can't rely on upstream reports to mark bugs as invalid
<hggdh> I understand
<thekorn> calc, you might be intrested in bug 224012 too,
<hggdh> I wonder... do we have a "DebuggingOpenOffice" wiki page?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224012 in openoffice.org "ctrl +s Shortcut broken" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224012
<thekorn> also marked as invalid by him because of a comment in an upstream bug
<hggdh> OK. Let me try to find more about Venk...
<thekorn> he is blizzard on irc
<calc> ok
<thekorn> +z
<thekorn> blizzardz
<calc> he seems to be very helpful in general, i sent him an email to clarify not to close bugs due to upstream reports
<calc> thekorn: ok i reopened it :)
<hggdh> calc, s/he is new on bugsquad, and I think s/he is just confused on what to do
<calc> i certainly don't want to scare him off, just need to make it clear what to do with the bugs so it doesn't create more work and/or get lost in the cracks :)
<hggdh> I hear you
<hggdh> calc, may I ask you a loaded question?
<calc> the email i wrote to him is a lot nicer than what was in the bug report :)
<calc> hggdh: ok
<hggdh> would you be willing to help create a "DebuggingOpenOffice" wiki page?
<calc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25767/
<calc> hggdh: sure
<thekorn> calc, good job :)
<calc> hggdh: to get things sent upstream properly is a bit of work
<bdmurray> One has been started
<thekorn> hi bdmurray
<calc> it involves having ubuntu and upstream versions installed at the same time
<bdmurray> calc: anybody can mark bugs as invalid
<calc> i normally do it via a vm
<bdmurray> thekorn: hello
<calc> bdmurray: oh, yuck
<hggdh> calc, please have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingOpenOffice?highlight=%28debugging%29 (thanks bdmurray)
<hggdh> BTW, hi bdmurray
<bdmurray> hggdh: hi to you too!
<hggdh> calc, the email was quite nice -- thank you for your comprehension
<hggdh> damm! s/comprehension/understanding/
<calc> yea it needs to be expanded for how to forward since we shouldn't forward unless we know it is an upstream issue
 * calc will update that bit right now
<calc> saving changes now
<calc> ok i added a bit about the sources of where a bug can come from, also that ooo now uses launchpad-integration, and a note telling people not to forward bugs unless they reproduce them on upstream version directly
<hggdh> thank you, calc
<charlie-tca> Hello. I am trying to help with a bug#220780, correcting the Hebrew translations. Two people asked where this can be done.
<charlie-tca> Can I mark this for Rosetta or at least put a note in that it should be the translation team?
<james_w> charlie-tca: you can subscribe "ubuntu-l10n-<country-code>"
<bdmurray> james_w: there was an e-mail thread about that right?
<james_w> or language code I guess, I'm not sure how exactly they are organised.
<james_w> bdmurray: yep
<charlie-tca> That will give the bug the ready to work status?
<charlie-tca> Now that I got the bug confirmed, do I need to request it be triaged?
<hggdh> bug 220780
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220780 in ubuntu-docs "Hebrew translation of the Ubuntu welcome page translates the name of all latest distros as Dapper" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220780
<hggdh> charlie-tca, please wait a sec -- let me look at the bug
<hggdh> charlie-tca, marked as triaged
<charlie-tca> hggdh: Thank you
<hggdh> charlie-tca, Ofir added a question there
<charlie-tca> hggdh: I see that. I have to go put the answers in that I can find. It seems he must be a member of https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators
<charlie-tca> then download ubuntu-docs and fix it
<hggdh> yes, he states so. Unfortunately, I cannot answer any of the questions, since I do not do translations (and, to boot, my Hebrew is very much limited to a few phrases nowadays :-(
<charlie-tca> I don't translate either, but I have been looking for answers for a couple hours
<hggdh> I remember a few days/weeks ago there was a good discussion on translation bugs, let me see if I find something
<bdmurray> hggdh: it was to the bugsquad on Jun 1st
<hggdh> there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHebrewTranslators?highlight=%28hebrew%29
<charlie-tca> I read that too, but members of the Hebrew localization team are not automatically picked up on the other team. Only members of the
<charlie-tca> ubuntu-translator team can make corrections to the docs after they have been put into use.
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslatingUbuntu seems to be relevant
<bdmurray> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugsquad/2008-June/000936.html
<hggdh> charlie-tca, see bdmurray's link above (and thank you, bdmurray)
<charlie-tca> Okay, thanks to both of you.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-08
<Awsoonn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/45167
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 45167 in linux-source-2.6.15 "snd_hda: Default mixer channel is PCM instead of Front" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Awsoonn> I am waiting on info, should I set all 3 packages to 'incomplete'?
<RAOF> Probably, yes.  On the other hand, I'm pretty sure those bugs _don't_ apply to Hardy - note comment 6: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/45167/comments/6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 45167 in linux-source-2.6.15 "snd_hda: Default mixer channel is PCM instead of Front" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Awsoonn> indeed, but I just want to confirm. in the case it is fixed, should all three be invalidated?
<Awsoonn> with the 'linux' package set to 'Fix Released'?
<RAOF> Well, maybe.  I'm not totally sure, honestly.
<RAOF> linux -> "Fix released" is most obviously correct.
<RAOF> But the problems still exist in the other packages; it's just that Hardy (or Gutsy, or Feisty) no longer have those packages.
<Awsoonn> I doubt it would be backported that far afterall.
<RAOF> Edgy's out of support, anyway.
<josephpiche> I'm not sure if this would be better asked in #ubuntu or here, but just ran into bug 63418 on a fresh 8.04.1 install
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 63418 in linux-source-2.6.20 "CPU soft lockup during boot if ipw3945 kill switch is on" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/63418
<josephpiche> even though this bug is marked as fixed
<LaserJock> josephpiche: if you really did have the same bug I'd leave a comment on that bug report
<LaserJock> it's pretty important to know if we think we've fixed a bug but really didn't get it all
<josephpiche> should i also link it to the kernel in hardy?
<LaserJock> "link"?
<josephpiche> sorry, mark it as affecting 2.6.24
<LaserJock> oh hmm
<LaserJock> josephpiche: I guess I wouldn't yet, but put it in your comment
<LaserJock> I don't know a lot about how the kernel team does triage
<josephpiche> okay, thanks
<broonie> Is there no facility for wishlist bugs in LP?
<RAOF> Yes.  Marking a bug as 'wishlist'.  I think that requires special super-powers, though.
<Iulian> Yes, you have to be a member of the Ubuntu Bug Control team.
<broonie> Yes, the priority stuff does.
<broonie> In that case could someone reopen https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/246322 and mark it as wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246322 in nis "nis package must provide DHCP client scripts" [Undecided,Invalid]
 * Iulian is looking
<broonie> It got closed in triage due to being a wishlist request but it's a perfectly sensible (good, even) idea.
<Iulian> broonie: Done.
<Iulian> broonie: You don't need any super-powers to change the Status of a bug.
<broonie> Iulian: Thanks.
<broonie> Iulian: I wanted to check that this wasn't the Ubuntu policy on how to deal with wishlists before doing that.
<broonie> Since I'm not a bugsquad member I can't view the available severities.
<bliZZardz> w.r.t bug 144492 , does this solicit a backport?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 144492 in libmx4j-java "autopkgtest gutsy libmx4j-java: erroneous package!" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/144492
<Iulian> broonie: Oh sure, but keep in mind that everyone can change the status of a bug. You don't have to be a member of the bugsquad to do that.
<Iulian> broonie: Please have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<broonie> Iulian: Sure, I'm awaer of that - I'd have done that if it were a clear bug rather than wishlist.
<thekorn> hi all!
<Iulian> Hello thekorn
<thekorn> hey Iulian
<RainCT> If an upload to hardy-proposed causes some problem, should it be reported as a new bug or be followed up directly in the report about the SRU?
<persia> RainCT: Follow up in the SRU while it is still in -proposed.  Once it goes to -updates, in a new bug.
<RainCT> persia: thanks
<bddebian> Boo
<jonpackard> I was trying to set up LTSP with Intrepid and ran into problems.. should this be reported as a bug?
<jonpackard> ﻿ltsp-build-client fails with intrepid.. http://pastebin.com/f3341ddcf for details
<Iulian> bddebian: b00!
<ogra> jonpackard, can you file that as a bug ?
<ogra> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp/+filebug
<bddebian> Hello Iulian :)
<jonpackard> ﻿ogra: Sure. Thanks!
<ogra> thanks for filing it :)
<jonpackard> Bug 246615 filed. You're welcome. :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246615 in ltsp "LTSP client installation ended abnormally" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246615
<someone_1> Hi! I posted this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/246549
<someone_1> can anyone help me with it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246549 in pam "Authentication Failed at Login" [Undecided,New]
<someone_1> well, may be it's more of a problem than bug
<someone_1> but I am desperate to fix it
<someone_1> anyone?
<psyke83> tjaalton, just a quick heads up. The latest upload of the intel drivers in Intrepid doesn't work - it segfaults on some libexa code. I narrowed the problem down to the "force greedy" patch, when I recompiled the driver without it, everything works perfectly. Are you aware of the problem or will I file a bug with logs?
<tjaalton> psyke83: fix uploaded
<psyke83> tjaalton, awesome, thanks. I thought it'd be best to check with you here before filing a bug
<tjaalton> there already was a bug ;)
<psyke83> ah, I didn't even look :)
<psyke83> tjaalton: I don't know if you've been following, but xserver 1.5 has better exa optimizations and the parameter "ExaOptimizeMigration" is on by default. This makes the "always" migrationheuristic as fast as "greedy" in some cases, apparently. I'm curious if your latest upload still forces "greedy" pixmap migration? It would be ideal to set "greedy" as the default but allow it to be changed in the xorg.conf
<tjaalton> it just disables the patch
<psyke83> ok, thanks
<yuriy> anybody around for kubuntu hug day?
<yuriy> LMK if you need something tested on Intrepid
<jonpackard> Could anybody please set bug 246067 to "Confirmed"? I reported the bug and two other people have reported they are getting the same results. Thanks in advance! :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot after upgrading to kernel 2.6.26.3-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246067
<bdmurray> jonpackard: in the event the other commenters have the same panic you could set it to confirmed yourself
<gnomefreak> there was a new version of -3 uploaded today maybe late lastnight does this not fix it?
<apachelogger> yuriy: apparently everyone thinks we should just dump all KDE 3 bugs ;-)
<yuriy> apachelogger: hmm?
<yuriy> who is everyone
<apachelogger> me :P
<jonpackard> ﻿bdmurray: Thanks! I read in the wiki "Do not confirm your own bugs!".. I guess I took that too literally. =)
<bdmurray> jonpackard: those other people might not know the process for confirming bug reports
<yuriy> hmm 5-a-day seems to be broken here
<bdmurray> I'd noticed that too
 * yuriy hugs NickNak, thanks for participating!
<NickNak> don't mention it!
<NickNak> I've just reproduced bug #71273 on both Hardy and Intrepid and it appears to be well described, so could someone mark it as Triaged?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 71273 in kdebase "Kate does not remember indentation settings for new files" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/71273
<yuriy> NickNak: done
<Nightrose> yuriy: 5-a-day is b0rked here as well
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-09
<mrooney> does anyone know how to leave "developer" comments on ubuntu brainstorm? I am trying to clean up some of the ideas for a package I am a dev of, mark them as completed, leave dev comments etc, but have no idea how
<mrooney> perhaps there is a better channel?
<RAOF> mrooney: I seem to recall someone calling for developer comments, but I can't remember who now!
<LaserJock> mrooney: you probably want to talk to nand or stgraber
<RAOF> Hah.  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2008-June/004530.html is the message I was thinking of.
<mrooney> RAOF: thanks!
<RAOF> LaserJock gave the potted summary :)
<savvas> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15898601/python-apt_0.7.4ubuntu7.2.debdiff
<savvas> does this look good?
<savvas> should I remove those /tmp/XWl46sWQH9/ and /tmp/SfRmVSfinD/ ?
<snadge> ok this is sort of bug related, #ubuntu is infuriating
<snadge> where can i see the descriptions for "important" security updates?
<snadge> if "The list of changes is not available yet."
<savvas> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn
<snadge> am i the only one this seems to happen to?
<savvas> you have an rss feed there too
<snadge> seems to be very common no update descriptions ;)
<mrooney> snadge: no, I have always wondered that as well
<james_w> snadge: no, it's just an unfortunate lag before they are available on the site for viewing.
<snadge> i think its important to push the descriptions with the updates .. seems other people like to leave out this step
<snadge> but thankyou .. i will check the svn site, perhaps this url could be mentioned instead of "Please try again later"
<mrooney> snadge: not a bad suggestion
<savvas> you're talking about the changelog right?
<snadge> correct
<snadge> its a bit of a catch 22, if you install the update because its "important" then you cant check back later to see why you installed it.. because you've already installed it
<savvas> see Bug #13707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 13707 in update-manager "Update manager changelogs not very useful" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13707
<savvas> :)
<snadge> but if you wait for the description to become available, then you're vulnerable in that time
<lkj> hello
<mrooney> snadge: you can always do a google search for say "packagename in hardy"
<snadge> its always the way.. every problem i ever have and report, someone has beaten me to it ;)
<mrooney> snadge: for example, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/avant-window-navigator, and there is a changelog link on the right
<snadge> savvas: that bug you linked is _slightly_ different .. its talking about the content of the changelogs, moreso than them not appearing at all
<james_w> mrooney: I believe that links to the place that update-manager uses, so you won't win anything.
<snadge> although someone commented that changelogs should be updated several minutes before the package is released
<snadge> this seems like more a bug in the packaging/release process
<snadge> often times though, i've checked back several hours later.. the descriptions still not there
<mrooney> james_w: you are correct I believe, I was attempting to address snadge's issue of not being able to check the logs after the package is installed
<savvas> snadge: hm.. you're right
<savvas> grrr.. I should've made that bug report at the time
<james_w> mrooney: ah, sorry, I missed thaqt
<snadge> im not even beginning to complain about the unhelpful changelogs.. i just figured thats a fact of life, lazy maintainers.. "new version" .. its like really!?!? i thought i was downloading it because it was an older, obsolete version
<snadge> thats something thats not easily fixable
<ogra> cjwatson gave a beautiful sumary recently: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<packagename> (what will be in the arcive) ... archive.ubuntu.com (what is in the archive) .... packages.ubuntu.com (what was in the archive yesterday)
<ogra> update-manager should just pull from launchpad ...
<ogra> it currently puls from changelog.u.c ... which is similary outdated as packages.u.c
<savvas> snadge: will you make a new bug report about it or?
<snadge> savvas: do you think i should?
<james_w> snadge: it's a well known problem, so I don't think it's necessary
<savvas> snadge: I'll back you up definitely :)
<snadge> that was my thoughts exactly.. ubuntu has done this for as long as i can remember.. its irritated me on numerous occasions, i finally decided to complain/discuss the issue with other users
<snadge> and discover it annoys them too .. so everybody knows about it
<savvas> and no-one reported it?
<savvas> weird
<snadge> the solution sounds simple.. get description from launchpad instead of changelog
<snadge> whomever maintains the update manager should be made aware of it
<ogra> write a patch ;)
<ogra> he is, be sure :)
<savvas> hm..
<snadge> well surely he would be in a better position to write this patch
<snadge> or does he just compile it.. not actually do anything or maintain anything ;)
<ogra> if he wouldnt have a million duties
<savvas> I'll take a peek at the code
<snadge> ok sure, my rudeness.. its low priority
<snadge> since it still technically works.. as opposed to the many broken things that require fixing first
<ogra> synaptic and most if not all of our packaging GUI tools are all written by the same guy
<ogra> alongside he is the apt maintainer
<savvas> I think it's medium/high priority, it affects a lot of people
<snadge> he has his work cut out for him
<snadge> savvas: yeah but it doesnt prevent you from being able to do anything.. hence technically, its low priority
<savvas> but some might see it as feature implementation :\
<savvas> it prevents you from applying it :P
<ogra> its a cosmetic issue
<savvas> just kidding :)
<ogra> if you wait long enough before applying teh updates it will even fix itself
<savvas> well I was talking from a security and easier ability point of view :)
<Hobbsee> ogra: update-manager should *not* just pull them from launchpad, as that requires screen scraping.
<ogra> (as soon as changelogs.u.c is updated)
<snadge> Hobbsee: whats worse.. no description, or that?
<savvas> ogra: ah.. you're talking about the unattended-upgrades package right?
<ogra> Hobbsee, yeah probably not the best to get 10 million hits on the changelog entry for each update there
<Hobbsee> snadge: it requires updating every time the LP guys decide to change the UI.  which is every one or two months.
<snadge> also a question regarding USN .. do these link to existing security notices?
<Hobbsee> ogra: i'd not even thought of that - i'd more thought of the number of SRU's required in all distros, and amount of recoding, just due to launchpad churn.
<ogra> savvas, no, update-manager will update the changelogs everytime you open it
<snadge> eg.. the recent bind problem.. does this just affect ubuntu, or other distributions as well? the USN is not specific with regards to this
<ogra> fi you refrain from applying updates because there are no changelogs and wait a bit you will notice that they magically appear at some point
<snadge> i happen to maintain a number of different linux systems.. including opensuse.. and noticed for example, the recent openssl problems.. opensuse havn't done anything about it, but im presuming it affects them too
<Hobbsee> but changelogs updating faster would be nice.
<snadge> i've waited many many hours before.. even over a day
<Hobbsee> maybe they should be updated at teh end of each publisher run, or something.
<snadge> and eventually just given up and installed the updates without description
<ogra> snadge, it doesnt affect suse
<snadge> ogra: which one.. bind or openssl?
<ogra> it was a bug debian introduced in their packaging
<ogra> ssl
<Hobbsee> ogra: do you know what updates changelogs.ubuntu.com, btw?
<snadge> theres two openssl bugs.. the debian one
<snadge> and a generic one which isnt as critical, but can lead to denial of service
<ogra> Hobbsee, nope, i bet a script from mvo :)
<Hobbsee> ogra: hmm
<snadge> im a tool, i completely missed the CVE reference
<snadge> in the USN ;)
<savvas> ?
<savvas> I gave you a link about usn
<savvas> snadge: you might also want to subscribe to https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-security-announce
<savvas> that's how i get my info at least
<snadge> yeah this recent bind problem, affects practically every platform
<snadge> nearly 2 pages of systems affected
<snadge> ahh wait they're listed as unknown and not vulnerable some of them
<savvas> Hobbsee: I finally found out what the problem was with bug #244093 and made my first debdiff :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244093 in python-apt "Checking security repository in Updates adds deb line to Third-Party Software" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244093
<Hobbsee> savvas: oh good!
<savvas> looked like python-apt doesn't recognize security.ubuntu.com as an official repository
<savvas> *looks
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> we could set up a third-party site to check for the changelogs
<savvas> something to grab the -security Packages.bz2, then download the files and grab the changelogs: gunzip -c usr/share/doc/*/*[Cc][Hh][Aa][Nn][Gg][Ee][Ll][Oo][Gg]*.gz
<savvas> painful heh
<savvas> bbl
<kees> savvas: "aptitude changelog" does that, doesn't it?
<Hobbsee> kees: there's a bug in that, though :(
<kees> Hobbsee: ah, dang
<savvas> kees: yes, but the changelogs should be pushed along with the updates of the packages
<Hobbsee> kees: but only effects few packages.
<Hobbsee> kees: you could fix it, if you like...
<Hobbsee> :)
 * kees looks around
 * kees appears to be lacking some context
<savvas> heh
<savvas> example:
<savvas> $ aptitude changelog bind9
<savvas> Ign ChangeLog of bind9
<savvas> E: Couldn't fetch URL http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/b/bind9/bind9_9.4.2-10ubuntu0.1/changelog
<savvas> E: Couldn't find a changelog for bind9
<kees> oh, right because of the changelogs lag time.  yeah
<savvas> there should be a script that would trigger the changelog to update
<kees> I don't think I can fix that, unless Hobbsee knows something about it
<kees> well, I think there is, but it's slow
 * Hobbsee is looking for it
<savvas> can I take a peek?
<Hobbsee> ouch, these apt bugs could do with a triage...
<snadge> put a script on the server that detects a 404 for a changelog
<snadge> and then randomly generates a changelog using a history database of changelogs.. and mashing them together
<snadge> ;)
<kees> snadge: sure, but that's my point -- I don't have access to that server.  :)
<Hobbsee> kees: fix https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/139791 for me? :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139791 in aptitude "aptitude changelogs 404 when the source is in a different component to the binary package" [Medium,Triaged]
<savvas> snadge: that wouldn't be good, i.e. if someone visited: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/b/bind9/bind9_100000.100.1-111111111ubuntu1110.1/changelog
<savvas> the server could be easily flooded with unnecessary checks
<Hobbsee> when did that bind9 hit the archives, i wonder...
<kees> Hobbsee: LP hates me today.  when that bug actually loads, I'll look at it.  :)
<snadge> yeah i was joking.. theres only really two solutions, enforce the changelogs are uploaded with the packages at release time
<kees> Hobbsee: IIRC, about 6 hours ago
<snadge> or, get the changelogs for ubuntu-update manager from elsewhere
<snadge> i think really the first solution is the only real fix
 * Hobbsee pokes around
<savvas> does anyone have access to changelog? I'd really like to take a look at that script that pokes the server to update the changelog :p
<snadge> or perhaps it could have a fallback.. eg, check for changelog.. if its not there, produce a more useful error message.. or fetch it from an official changelog spot, rather than a mirror etc
<savvas> *changelog.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> kees: you'd have access to that, no?
<snadge> in any case.. im installing the bind updates
 * Hobbsee wonders why it just doesn't pull it from intrepid-changes ro something.
<kees> Hobbsee: if I do have access to changeslogs.u.c, I don't know about it.  :P  I've asked people that are currently asleep about it.
<kees> it's been on my TODO list for a while.  :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> kees: so, fix my bug in the meantime :D
<kees> heh
<kees> I've never looked at aptitude source before.  ;)
<Hobbsee> good time to start, then.
<Hobbsee> do you understand the bug?
<kees> Yeah, I understand the issue.  but plumbing that knowledge into aptitude isn't high on my priority list.  ;)
<Hobbsee> awww
<Hobbsee> you're no fun..
<kees> hehe
<Hobbsee> kees: i don't suppose you know who gets poked about mirrors?
<Hobbsee> ubuntu-mirror-admins or so?
<kees> I think that works, yes.
<pwnguin> this isn't good; firefox is segfaulting on my blog =(
<kees> pwnguin: at least it's reproducible.  :)
<snadge> heh.. im bugging the suse guys about the recent dns poisoning cert
<kees> snadge: they'll have something soon.  All the vendors are aware of it.
<snadge> and the only reaction i got was "yawn, yet another bug in a flawed application"
<snadge> hehe
<pwnguin> kees: but thankfully, the desire to make every application extendible means its that much harder to figure out where to place the blame
<pwnguin> is it flash? adblock? livejournal crazy scripts?
<kees> pwnguin: yeah, totally.
<snadge> ubuntu has been really quick on the security updates lately.. i'd like to congratulate the effort :)
<pwnguin> kees: ive also been able to duplicate crashes in intrepid with gmail
<snadge> even if you dont always know what they're about because of the above discussed changelog problem ;)
<kees> snadge: thanks.  we try.  :)
<snadge> most people dont read them anyway hehe
<pwnguin>  Gtk:ERROR:(/build/buildd/gtk+2.0-2.12.9/gtk/gtkplug.c:182):gtk_plug_set_is_child: assertion failed: (!GTK_WIDGET (plug)->parent)
<snadge> "huh important update? *click* wheee!! wobbly windows"
<Hobbsee> 5-a-day broke?  bzr broke?
<savvas> Hobbsee: shouldn't that aptitude bug be reported to the ubuntu-website project too?
<Hobbsee> savvas: why?
<savvas> isn't it changelog.ubuntu.com 's fault? :P
<snadge> for being slow yeah
<snadge> changelog should receive some kind of priority update as soon as the package is released
<snadge> rather than rely on the maintainer to update the changelog minutes prior to release
<JoshuaP0x> can someone give me a hand?
<saivann> JoshuaP0x : Hello
<JoshuaP0x> hi
<JoshuaP0x> I'm having trouble loading my graphics drivers
<JoshuaP0x> mind giving me a hand?
<saivann> JoshuaP0x : np, but first, help concerning ubuntu should be discussed in #ubuntu ;)
<Hobbsee> and asking questions i n one place, not many, would be appreciated
<JoshuaP0x> rgr
<JoshuaP0x> sorry
<saivann> Hobbsee : brainstorm.ubuntu.com is down, do you know who's in charge of the ubuntu websites?
<Hobbsee> saivann: news2000, iirc.
<saivann> Hobbsee : I don't see them anywhere when I whois them.. looks bad
<Hobbsee> how much else is down?
<saivann> Hobbsee : While trying to retrieve the URL: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4459/
<saivann> The following error was encountered:
<saivann>     * Read Error
<saivann> The system returned:
<saivann>     (104) Connection reset by peer
<saivann> Connection to kumquat.canonical.com Failed
<saivann> Hobbsee : timeout everywhere
<Hobbsee> kumquat's up, i wonder what's fallen over
<saivann> Hobbsee : I don't have more information on this, or any access to the website
<saivann> Hobbsee : Is there kind of canonical channel for such problems?
<bdmurray> I think there is #ubuntu-is
<saivann> mmh, emtpy
<saivann> empty*
<Hobbsee> #canonical-sysadmins
<Hobbsee> might not have a final s
<saivann> Hobbsee : Thanks, this channel does not seem public, I was not able to find it
<bdmurray> saivann: it's #canonical-sysadmin
<saivann> dbmurray : Yeah thanks, I got it and already sent a message in the channel and at their email address
<snadge> tea or coffee?
<snadge> god im faced with some difficult decisions in this job ;)
<savvas> tea calms you down, coffee perks you up :p
<snadge> yeah but as always theres complications.. the coffee pot goes on in the morning, its a small place.. so we go through one pot per day
<snadge> which leaves only really instant to drink in the afternoon/evening
<snadge> or i could do a plunger coffee.. but that smacks of effort ;)
<RAOF> If you're too lazy to do a plunger coffee...
<RAOF> you're... um... really lazy.  So lazy as to cause me to be unable to find an appropriate simile!
<snadge> honestly.. i've never actually done a plunger coffee in my life
<snadge> i've watched people do it on a handful of occasions
<snadge> its not terribly difficult, i just forget the proportions etc
<snadge> you've inspired me RAOF ;)
<RAOF> One per person + one for the pot.
<RAOF> Just like tea :)
<RAOF> Except with tablespoons, I think.
<snadge> well we have teabags.. *cough*
<savvas> always use a full teaspoon
<snadge> sif have real tea ;)
<savvas> you let the water boil, add the sugar, then the coffee.. let it start bubbling, and voila! :p
<RAOF> That doesn't describe the process of any coffeemaking I've don ;)
<RAOF> Are we thinking of the same 'plunger'? :)
<savvas> am I supposed to grindge it too? :P
<LaserJock> I stay away from the coffee stuff, nasty habit
<RAOF> savvas: If there's a grinder nearby, of course.
<savvas> hehe
<savvas> well.. i do have one :p
<RAOF> Mmm.  I may need to get some milk so I can make some myself.
<LaserJock> I've managed 6 years of graduate school without coffee, though I'm quite addicted to my soda
<savvas> LaserJock: I've read several studies that say it's good to start your afternoon heh
<savvas> soda as in sparkle water or soft drinks?
<RAOF> LaserJock: Clearly not a mathematician :).  You know the Erdös quote...
<LaserJock> hmm, though maybe it wouldn't be taking me 6 years to get my PhD if I *had* done coffee
<LaserJock> savvas: soft drinks
<LaserJock> I don't know why there are so many words for that stuff
<savvas> soft drinks are even nastier compared to coffee.. but anything that exceeds the amount of normal is bad
<LaserJock> "coffee" is pretty universal but there's like 5 different ways to say "soda" in the US alone
<RAOF> It's taboo, don't'cha'know.
<RAOF> People furtively trading for aluminium cans of high-fructose corn syurp...
<LaserJock> at least it tastes good ...
<savvas> eh fructose.. fructose is transformed to glucose anyway :P
<RAOF> And it's all fed into krebs, anyway :)
<RAOF> * Not actually true.
<savvas> it's all interconnected :)
<RAOF> All _eventually_ fed into krebs :)
<savvas> correct :P
<RAOF> Hm.  Unless you get freak-fossilised, compressed for a couple of hundred million years or so, and then dredged up as petroleum.
<savvas> or stuffed up as glycogen and fat tissue :P
 * savvas starts counting ubottu 's BMI
<RAOF> Well, that gets fed into krebs eventually.  Either your body, or someone else's :)
<Hobbsee> snadge: you are deluded, i'm afraid.  This is ubuntu here.  Therefore, the only possible answer to the question is.... ?
<Hobbsee> hint: it's not tea.  it's also not coffee, although a fair few people drink that in the morning.
<savvas> moo
<savvas> ;)
<Hobbsee> no, not moo.
<savvas> bummer, I always have a glass of milk in the morning, and coffee around 17:00
<Hobbsee> if you're asking in ubuntuland, the answer is always BEER, or some other alcoholic beverage.
<savvas> eh that's reserved for beerfest
<savvas> belgrade beerfest in august :)
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: yeah, cause we're all alcoholics?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: not all.  most, probably.
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: or social drinkers.
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: think of UDS?
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: I remember
<LaserJock> though I don't know that everybody did ;-)
<LaserJock> s/did/does/
<Hobbsee> oh, sure.  hence, the most.
 * Hobbsee doesn't drink, for oen
<LaserJock> neither do I
<LaserJock> but they did have some nice champagne the last day of UDS Paris
<LaserJock> I was just coming down with my UDS-cold-of-DOOM by then
<Hobbsee> oh, twitch.
 * Hobbsee remembers having some of that, too.
<Hobbsee> wait, paris.
<LaserJock> UDS Sevilla I managed much better
<Hobbsee> heh
<LaserJock> I'd blame the Paris bug to the weird food
<LaserJock> and perhaps being my first time outside the US
<LaserJock> you know, gotta get acllimated to all the European bugs
<savvas> and the patent-free world? :p
<LaserJock> didn't have a chance for that unfortunately
<LaserJock> man, I felt like kissing the ground after landing back in US soil that first time though
<LaserJock> for all it's faults/issues, it's still home :-)
<snadge> i cant really drink beer at work ;)
<bliZZardz> guess we should make Pisco as the Official U drink ..than beer ;)
<LaserJock> I suppose Mark could buy a brewery ....
<snadge> ubuntu and beer would have to be the two best things in the world ;)
<coder2000> anyone active?
<Iulian> Uhm, yea, but asleep.
<coder2000> just wondering if anyone was available to discuss the 2.6.26 kernel panic in virtual machines.
<snadge> wow.. its amazing how much easier a remote install is with a remote access console ;)
<snadge> almost takes the fun out of it
<mouz> I found a bug, filed it, and fixed it myself using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix. That page tells me to set the status to 'Confirmed'. However: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status says not to confirm a bug I filed myself (which seems logical to me). Should one of these pages be changed?
<vhaarr> hey, with the latest xorg updates, gnome-panel and nautilus seems to segfault on startup in libgdk-x11.so or somesuch - anyone know if there's a way to get it working? I already asked in #ubuntu+1, but wasn't sure if someone here might want the apport crash logs.
<hggdh> mouz, usually one should not confirm one's own bug -- this gives a chance for somebody else to confirm it without bias
<hggdh> mouz, what is the bug number?
<hggdh> and, BTW, I do not think the pages need correction -- the HotToFix does not really tell you to open the bug, it tells you how to work on fixing it. It happens you are fixing your own bug
<Hew> Hey guys. What's the deal with Fix Committed for Ubuntu packages? I've been told before that it can be used where the fix is applied upstream, but this was just reverted in bug #226176. What should be the correct status? Fix Committed, Triaged, or something else?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226176 in soundconverter "soundconverter should make use of multiple CPU cores" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226176
<bddebian> Boo
 * Hew jumps
<james_w> Hew: the desktop team use Fix Commited for that, but the guidelines say that it shouldn't, so there is some confusion.
<Hew> I don't like confusion :-(
<Hew> yea, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status seems to say it's only when it's been uploaded. Should this be Triaged then? Seems like a strange state for it though
<savvas> can someone take a look at/confirm bug #239952
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239952 in firefox-3.0 "firefox - text forum attachment download - the associated helper application does not exist" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239952
<mouz> hggdh: it is bug 246106. I set it to 'Confirmed' myself, but I understand that in general it would be better if someone else would confirm. However HowToFix says to do so. From that I was thinking that maybe my fix will not be seen if I would not do that.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246106 in revu-tools "revu-tools say lintian is never happy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246106
<mouz> So my question is now: should I in this case?
<hggdh> mouz, please hold, looking at it now
<hggdh> mouz, did you check debian for a matching bug?
<mouz> no
<mouz> checked debian for the existance of revu-tools though...
<hggdh> it might be a good idea to verify this has been opened on debian BTS, and link upstream if needed
<mouz> hggdh: revu-tools is not in debian
<mouz> hggdh: (as it seems to me)
<hggdh> mouz, indeed... my fault. I read 'revu-tools', and undertood 'lintian'. I guess I am missing some coffee
<hggdh> I will set as triaged
 * mouz hands over a cup of coffee to hggdh
<mouz> thanks
<savvas> triaged means someone will take care of it or someone is taking care of it?
<Hew> savvas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<mouz> savvas: my understanding is it means 'someone can start taking care of it now' (but I'm new to this too)
<savvas> ah.. so someone *can* take care of it
<savvas> :p
<Hew> savvas: Triaged means there is enough detail for a developer to start work. In the case of bug #239952, we need to find what exactly it doesn't like about the link
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239952 in firefox-3.0 "firefox - text forum attachment download - the associated helper application does not exist" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239952
<Hew> eg. if there are other links we can reproduce the issue on, or if other text files do not produce the issue, etc
<Hew> imo. Triaged means "very confirmed" :P
<hggdh> mouz, done. You need to seek a sponsor now
<hggdh> 'triaged' means somebody from bugcontrol agreed that all a triager could do has been done, and enough data is available for the maintainer/developer to work on the bug
<mouz> hggdh: i subscribed ubuntu-universe-sponsors. should i in addition ask in #ubuntu-motu?
<hggdh> mouz might ping them there, yes
<savvas> hew it does the same with other forums, i.e. http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/60569-installing-wireless-client-wusb11v4-2.html
<hggdh> mouz, BTW -- thank you for your help. We appreciate it.
<mouz> anything to make lintian happy :)
<savvas> sponsor is like a mentor for bug patches?
<savvas> (reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess)
<hggdh> Hew, on your case the 'fix committed' was reverted because it applies to a version of the package we do not yet deploy...
<savvas> so.. if I provide a possible fix with a debdiff for a bug, I always subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors or ubuntu-main-sponsors ?
<hggdh> savvas, you should not really need to subscribe any group; I actually overloaded 'sponsor' here
<Hew> hggdh: yea, someone here told me before that fix committed could be used if the fix was upstream. confirmed/triaged just didn't seem right, but I now recognise that it is. Thanks.
<savvas> hggdh: ok
<hggdh> savvas, once you add a patch to a bug (and mark it as so), pinging someone in #ubuntu-devel  or #kubuntu-devel (if in main) or #ubuntu-motu should be enough
<Hew> savvas: I'm no html expert, but there's something that's making it display the save dialog. I've just confirmed what I was remembering, that text files normally just open within firefox as text. I'm not sure why it's displaying the dialog here.
<savvas> ah cool
<hggdh> sponsorship is more related to a new (or changed) package that you want included
<savvas> thanks!
<hggdh> welcome
<james_w> hggdh: that's not really true
<james_w> hggdh: sponsorship is for bugfixes etc. as well. Asking in -devel or -motu can work, but subscribing the sponsors means someone will get to it eventually.
<hggdh> james_w, we better fix the wiki, then
<james_w> (and asking too much in there puts some people off sponsoring the fix)
<hggdh> then we really should update the wiki
<savvas> Hew: maybe it's misinterpreting the attachment.php (?)
<savvas> on the other hand.. the linuxforums link is .txt
<hggdh> james_w, what are all the lists that deal with sponsoring patches?
<james_w> hggdh: sure, can you point out where you think it is not correct?
<hggdh> james_w, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix#bottom
<Hew> savvas: yea, I saw. I can't work it out from the source. I'm sure a web page designer would know immediately haha
<Hew> savvas: either way, I don't think that's the core of the problem. I'll update the bug
<james_w> hggdh: ah, I see. That kind of makes sense.
<hggdh> james_w, yes, this is the point... we have a cross-channel somewhere, and this will only make helpers confused (like I myself got)
<james_w> there's a discrepancy between debdiffs and patches
<james_w> hggdh: indeed. I've been thinking about starting a discussion about this, perhaps having a -sponsors-like team for patches to help turn them in to debdiffs.
<hggdh> james_w, good idea... we probably could get more done this way
<mouz> i did not get the distinction debdiffs <-> patches until now. may i say a debdiff is a specific kind of patch? patch is more generic?
<hggdh> and, of course, although the page talks about patches, it sort of suggests a debdiff (ot perhaps to me, only)
<hggdh> mouz, patch is a direct change to file; debdiff is a change to the package
<mouz> ah yes
<james_w> mouz: a debdiff is a representation of the change between to two package versions
<james_w> mouz: if you have a patch then it takes a little more work to turn it in to a debdiff. Not everyone wants to do it as it involves knowing about packaging, rather than just patching software.
<mouz> ok. so the HowToFix page is certainly about debdiffs.
<bdmurray> persia: ping
<joumetal> I am going to confirm bug 246505. Is any other information needed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246505 in gthumb "ghtumb says no image in a folder full of images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246505
<bdmurray> adding a bug watch for the upstream bug would be good
<joumetal> there is already remote bug watch but it looks different than it used to.
<bdmurray> joumetal: a remote bug watch would be in the affects table and I don't see one
<joumetal> ok now it is in affects table :)
<bdmurray> great, thanks!
<joumetal> Is the backtrace useful in bug 184547?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184547 in xulrunner-1.9 "epiphany-gecko crashed with SIGSEGV while resizing fonts with Ctrl+MouseWheel" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184547
<joumetal> epiphany crashes with very simple file.
<savvas> um.. is there a way to see command lines firefox is trying to run?
<joumetal> savvas: running firefox from terminal?
<savvas> i want to see the command line firefox uses to run gedit for text/plain files, something seems wrong
<savvas> joumetal: i have, no luck :)
<bdmurray> maybe about:config ?
<savvas> mmmn nope
<Grantbow> maybe Edit...Preferences...  Applications
<savvas> says Exec=gedit %U in /usr/share/applications/gedit.desktop
 * savvas scratches his head
<savvas> $ gedit file://tmp/novo\ ficheiro.txt
<savvas> file://tmp/novo ficheiro.txt: malformed file name or URI.
<savvas> hm.. could it be that firefox passes file:/// uri?
<savvas> hmm no, this works $ gedit file:///tmp/ERROR.txt
<savvas> bah i give.. bbl
<joumetal> savvas: what is the result if you type launchpad is nice to firefox address bar?
<savvas> it googles it joumetal
<joumetal> ok then no ideas?
<mouz> Could someone set bug 193109 to 'Triaged' please? Thanks :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193109 in sysklogd "priority "warn" is deprecated in syslog.conf" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193109
<james_w> mouz: done. It's not too important to set triage if sponsors are subscribed.
<mouz> james_w: thanks, i will keep that in mind
<chrisccoulson> Guys, can someone help me out with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/240437
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240437 in gnome-system-tools "Users-admin fails with AMD-K6 processor" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<chrisccoulson> the reporter is saying that after using users-admin, their /etc/passwd and /etc/group files are being clobbered
 * gnomefreak would make sure its not user error
<chrisccoulson> I got him to run a script from the system-tools-backends source (test-backends), which gave the correct output before he ran users-admin
<chrisccoulson> but the second time he ran it, after using users-admin, he gets "no introspection data available for method 'get' in object '/org/freedesktop/SystemToolsBackends/UsersConfig', and object is not cast to any interface at /usr/lib/perl5/Net/DBus/RemoteObject.pm line 334."
<chrisccoulson> not sure what else to ask him to do
<james_w> it sounds -backends/dbus related
<james_w> I doubt it's related to the processor though, so I'd remove that from the description
<james_w> "dbus-monitor --system" output for the operation would perhaps be useful
<chrisccoulson> i've tried running dbus-monitor --system on my machine at home, to see what I should expect to get
<chrisccoulson> i don't seem to see any relevant traffic though when I run users-admin
<james_w> ah, ok
<james_w> does it show anything relevant without --system?
<chrisccoulson> nah, i can't see anything on system or session bus. all I see on system bus is lots of org.freedesktop.DBus.NameOwnerChanged signals
<chrisccoulson> if we could figure out what to monitor, then it might be quite useful to work out what is going on
<ScottK> bdmurray: I'd like to take the "Draft" lable off of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage "Special Types of Bugs".  Since it's been there, I've seen a lot less gratuitous adjustment of workflow bugs and so I'd be ready to consider it a success.  What do we need to do to do that without getting in trouble?
<bdmurray> ScottK: Nothing that I know of.  I think removing it would be fine and would be happy to do it if you'd prefer.
<ScottK> bdmurray: Yes.  Please do.
<ScottK> I think it might be more palatable in some circles if it was you.
<coder2000> for some reason in hardy my empty trash button is disabled when I have trash items
<ScottK> bdmurray: Thanks (wiki update).
<bdmurray> ScottK: No problem, I changed the wording of a couple of things too
<ScottK> I saw that (I'm subscribed to the page).  I think you made it better.
<ScottK> See you later.
<mrooney> bdmurray: ping a ding?
<bdmurray> mrooney: pong a long!
<mrooney> bdmurray: :) bug 247020 looked like something that I perhaps should send your way
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247020 in firefox "firefox "about:" returns version 1.9" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247020
<bdmurray> that sounds like a duplicate to me
<bdmurray> the right package should really be firefox-3.0
<mrooney> I tried search around on launchpad and google, and didn't find anything, but that doesn't mean it isn't of course
<gnomefreak> it is a  dupe i just dont have bug numbers infront of me
<gnomefreak> there are a few IIRC that i didnt have master numbers to
<mrooney> gnomefreak: I wonder why I can't find it anywhere, is there a wiki page on searching for duplicates?
<gnomefreak> also about:about is borked but thats upstream issue not ours. AFAIk asac is working on updates for ahrdy and intrepid that might include that fix
<gnomefreak> mrooney: nope you can use what used to be called bughelper
<gnomefreak> or old fasion search or wait until tomorrow and ping me and ill find it when i open email
<gnomefreak> fashion
<bdmurray> you might also try http://people.ubuntu.com/~kirkland/search.html
<bdmurray> you can search just bugs there or irc channels too
<gnomefreak> ok gone for tonight good luck (psst when asac shows up he might have them handy but he should be gone for the day maybe even sleeping by now
<gnomefreak> night ;)
<asac> its a dupe. i think its xulrunner-1.0'9
<greg-g> that documentation search is pretty neat
<bdmurray> yeah, I've been using it to find irc conversations
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-10
<LimCore> hi
<LimCore> did network stoped working in sokme ubuntus revcently?
<LimCore> pc -ethernet- moded-router  setup stoped working suddenly;  arp -p shows some things,  but dhclient doesnt get no response
<snadge> i think we should discuss some irritating bugs.. which have been there for ages.. just to see if its common to all of us ;)
<snadge> ill start with compiz .. windows fade to black when they become "unresponsive" .. i like this feature, but has anyone else experienced flaws with it?
<snadge> eg.. a really busy window can appear to be "crashed"
<snadge> same with a really laggy window coming from a remote X client
<snadge> i have a remote install of suse happening in costa rica, from australia.. and its amusing to watch the window alternate between color and monochrome .. in some instances the entire X server can stop responding until its caught up
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yeah, that one is alawys fun
<snadge> i think next time i'll choose the ssh option
<snadge> but suse recommends graphical first, go figure
<snadge> next bug.. not sure if its nvidia specific or not
<snadge> typing text into a gnome terminal, sometimes a character isnt displayed correctly.. like its just missing or a blob
<snadge> but the char is actually there.. if you backspace and retype it.. it 'fixes' it.. and it seems to happen rather randomly
<snadge> not sure if that ones been fixed.. i seem to be unable to reproduce it here at work, intel video
<Hobbsee> it's a bug in the applications, that they don't respond to the pings quickly enough, iirc.
<snadge> we could call that one "corrupted graphics with compiz"
<snadge> just like.. sometimes when a new window is created
<snadge> its full of garbage until its painted properly
<snadge> seems to be specific to nvidia proprietry drivers though
<snadge> again unable to reproduce that here at work with intel drivers
<RAOF> snadge: "Full of garbage until painted" is, I think, EXA + Composite.  Or possibly driver related, but it's certainly not exclusive to the nvidia driver.
<snadge> this has been going on for quite some time though.. i think gutsy did it too
<snadge> same with the corrupted font in terminal
<snadge> again its not major font corruption.. just the occasional seemingly random glitch
<snadge> only reason i notice it is because i use irc in gnome terminal
<Hew> What do we do when reports are not in English? Ask for details in English and mark as incomplete?
<shirish> hi all, can somebody look up my Bug # 247003
<shirish> Bug #247003
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247003 in gnome-session "gnome-session crashed on Intrepid 8.10 alpha 1+" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247003
<maco> is this where hug day is?
<LaserJock> maco: I believe so yes
<maco> LaserJock: ok.  oh, hi :)
<LaserJock> hi
<maco> Bug #45167 looks like it was triaged a few days ago by dereck, so should that be changed on the hug day page?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 45167 in linux-source-2.6.15 "snd_hda: Default mixer channel is PCM instead of Front" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/45167
<maco> its listed on the wiki page...i dont know if it should be removed or just marked green with his name for it
<maco> hey guys
<maco> if a bug is marked confirmed but needs to be tested in intrepid, does it go back to "new"?
<RAOF> maco: "Incomplete" seems a better status.
<maco> ok
<Hew> #ubuntu+1 is silent as usual. Does anyone know if Intrepid has Live CDs yet? I don't want to tell reporters to test with something that doesn't yet exist.
<Awsoonn> wow, I came in just to ask that very question...
<Awsoonn> way to go Hew
<Hew> np, but we have yet to receive an answer :P
<Awsoonn> the standard responses say 'scheduled' so, I'm going with it
<maco> alpha 1 does
<maco> alpha 2's will be out today
<Hew> yea, I heard that Alpha 2 would have it, which is close/now according to the schedule
<maco> er, i assume alpha 1 has a live cd
<maco> but i'm sure 2 does
<maco> er, will...in the next 24 hours
<Awsoonn> nope~
<Awsoonn> A1 is alt installer only
<Hew> yea, bad assumption :P, I read alpha 1 does not have Live CD, but that alpha 2 does. I just wanted to check before telling a large report to test with it
<Awsoonn> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live  someone forced a second build yesterday it seems
<Awsoonn> so I imagine it is go, lets see if the daily boots shall we? That will be a good indicator
<Hew> ah cool, looking good
<Awsoonn> dunno though, the kernel from two days ago killed itself before i could blink :/
<snadge> could be worse.. could be the released version of opensuse 11.0 ;)
 * snadge sniggers
 * Awsoonn assumes that was a bad day for SUSE
<snadge> probably not, overall its great
<snadge> i just personally ran into a few show stoppers
<theidiotthatisme> Howdy
<Awsoonn> theidiotthatisme: doo~
<theidiotthatisme> :-)
<theidiotthatisme> How are you?
<Awsoonn> awake.... barely~ ^_^
<theidiotthatisme> Yeah, I'm tired but not sleepy, if that makes sense
<Awsoonn> I get ya, every morning I hit that wall~
<Awsoonn> so have you hugged a bug yet???
<Awsoonn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080710
<theidiotthatisme> I just started triaging today :-)
<theidiotthatisme> Our LoCo was talking about holding a bugjam at our meeting today, so I looked into what I could do and decided to try some triaging
<theidiotthatisme> Awsoonn: Your next hug day is tomorrow?
<Awsoonn> Today in some parts of the world :)
<theidiotthatisme> well yeah, today here too :-)
<Awsoonn> seee!
<Awsoonn> it's triage time~
<theidiotthatisme> :-)
<theidiotthatisme> It is easier than I thought it would be, but I cant get into the very technical ones
<theidiotthatisme> How do I respond to a bug report that is a feature request and not a bug?
<Awsoonn> you need someone with 'the power' to mark it as such
<Awsoonn> say it as such and paste the bug # here, someone will usually take care of it
<greg-g> theidiotthatisme: so you ask someone in here to set the importance of a bug to "wishlist"
<greg-g> what Awsoonn said
<Awsoonn> greg-g: :)
<theidiotthatisme> Okay, so you dont invalidate them? (I'm going by off the Wiki of Triaging Bugs)
<theidiotthatisme> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/246812
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246812 in rhythmbox "rhythmbox should perform feed discovery when subscribing to a podcast" [Undecided,New]
<Awsoonn> can you link me to that page?
<thekorn> good morning, and happy hug day!
<theidiotthatisme> ;)
<theidiotthatisme> Good morning
<Awsoonn> thekorn: Happy bug day!
<theidiotthatisme> Awsoonn: What do you think?
<Awsoonn> indeed it is a feature request :)
<theidiotthatisme> :-) Now according to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#head-75d49ef9b5993eb63e802bc4bf2b1c5f3527d664
<theidiotthatisme> Under invalidating it says you can invalidate feature requests, would I do that or report it here for "wishlist"
<Awsoonn> Well, I would like a link to that wiki page so that I can update it, I would report it here for "wishlist"
<theidiotthatisme> Awsoonn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#head-75d49ef9b5993eb63e802bc4bf2b1c5f3527d664
<theidiotthatisme> Awsoonn: Sorry, here:
<theidiotthatisme> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#head-9616b38c0082ca6cf24ee047abf79d9999db1e18
<theidiotthatisme> :-)
<theidiotthatisme> Awsoonn: So would I normally just come here and say something like "Will someone add bug (#) to wishlist?"
<Awsoonn> yup!
<Awsoonn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<Awsoonn> how's that? is it clear? I'm a bit sleepy afterall~
<theidiotthatisme> That's much better
<theidiotthatisme> Especially since I found another one :-P
<Awsoonn> good
<snadge> will ubuntu improve my sex life?
<Hobbsee> no
<iceman> snadge: before, I used windows. I had no sex life, no friends, and my computer crashed all the time
<Awsoonn> snadge: cannot divide by zero
<iceman> snadge: now I use ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> Awsoonn: nice call.  i was htinking something along those lines, too.
<theidiotthatisme> Will someone wishlist bug 247172 ?
<iceman> snadge: and my computer doesn't crash anymore ^^
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247172 in devscripts "patch dget to suggest dgetlp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247172
 * Hobbsee hits it with the stick
<theidiotthatisme> lol
 * Hobbsee would prefer for launchpad to just fix their stuff, though.
<Hobbsee> seeing as they had plans to, a while ago.
<theidiotthatisme> More wishlisting: bug 246316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246316 in update-notifier "Shouldn't bug user when updates are impossible to get" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246316
<Rocket2DMn> theidiotthatisme, ill take care of it
<theidiotthatisme> thank you :-)
<Rocket2DMn> np, done
<theidiotthatisme> :-)
<theidiotthatisme> Sorry if I find a lot, I usually just browse for stuff I understand and that happens to be some :-)
<Rocket2DMn> thats cool, we need all the help we can get
<theidiotthatisme> Yeah
<theidiotthatisme> Our LoCo is planning a bugjam, if it ends up being online would it be better to do it on a thursday (hug) day?
<Awsoonn> That is up to your Loco, the normal amount of help will be available as any other Thursday,
<mouz> good morning all -_-
<Awsoonn> If your loco is going to have a lot of new triagers, there might be more help during the jam.
<Awsoonn> *tosses a bug at Mouz*
<Awsoonn> guess what day it is~
<mouz> :)
<theidiotthatisme> There are going to be quite a few new ones
<theidiotthatisme> :-)
<Awsoonn> I take it you're going to be a fearless leader?
<theidiotthatisme> Actually it wasn't my idea, it was vorian's and another person in our LoCo, I just wanted to know what I was doing before we hit it so I could help if needed :-)
<Awsoonn> ^_^ smart man
 * Awsoonn thinks
<theidiotthatisme> Thank you :-P
<Awsoonn> or woman...
<Awsoonn> :D
<theidiotthatisme> man lol
<theidiotthatisme> Keeping an eye on the untriaged list and working the loco site
<Awsoonn> the never ending list itself ^_^
<snadge> where the fsck has xmms gone?
<snadge> and wtf is xmms2?? it doesnt even appear to have a gui
 * snadge has a heart attack
<RAOF> snadge: xmms has been dead for _years_, and has finally been removed from the archives.
<snadge> so thats what happens to abandoned packages hey?
<RAOF> xmms2 is one of those crazy "let's make a music daemon" projects.
<RAOF> snadge: After long enough, and with enough unfixed bugs, yes.
 * Awsoonn underlines _finally_
<snadge> never mind that its been abandoned for years but everyone still uses it because everything else blows
<RAOF> snadge: You are _welcome_ to fix it.
<snadge> what.. so it just simply doesnt even compile anymore?
<snadge> it still depends on gtk 1.2 doesnt it?
 * Awsoonn cheers on snadge
<RAOF> Oh, it does.  It's just that it had a huge pile of bugs, which obviously weren't being fixed, and indeed, depends on gtk1.2, which is also heading out of the archives.
<snadge> well none of the bugs ever affected me personally.. and unless they're new bugs caused by different versions of things
<RAOF> Have a look at bugs.debian.org/xmms - 36 Important bugs, 120 normal bugs.
<snadge> let me guess.. for gnome users, that liked how xmms works.. that leaves a huge gaping hole
<RAOF> Oh, and that may be artificially deflated; it seems Kmos has been at the mass-bug unfiling.
<RAOF> snadge: Audacious?
<RAOF> beep?
<RAOF> THere are at least two xmms-descendants currently maintanied.
<snadge> yeah.. iirc, beep is like xmms.. except with 5% of its features
<snadge> i installed audacious... ahh thats where i went wrong.. i installed audacity ;)
<snadge> loaded it up and was like YIKES
<RAOF> snadge: For the rationale, check out http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2007/07/msg00026.html
<RAOF> Also, apparently it's bmpx :)
<snadge> ok.. so audacious has a very amusing extremely lagged move the window feature
<Rocket2DMn> sound like good reasons to remove a package to me
<snadge> i bet it has something to do with the knob jockeys that took over xmms
<snadge> the sound people.. oss?
<RAOF> snadge: Again, you're welcome to take xmms, fix some of the bugs, and re-introduce it to the archives.
<RAOF> The main reason it's been removed is that no-one has cared enough to fix it.
<snadge> which validates my above point
<Awsoonn> g'night all~ before it's not night anymore.... :)
<theidiotthatisme> lol gnight
<snadge> im just evaluating audacious as a candidate for its replacement
<Rocket2DMn> hey im looking at bug 246843 - does this exist because it was disabled for Ubuntu so that reports are filed with apport or directly on LP?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246843 in firefox-3.0 "no access to "about:crashes"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246843
<snadge> playing ubuntu sax.ogg ;) hey thats actually kinda groovy
<snadge> fail.. segfaults when loading a web url
<RAOF> Ah.  That would be the xmms bug coming through, then :)
<snadge> well that works in xmms ;)
<RAOF> Not all the time, according to the Debian bug :)
<snadge> i have xmms on hardy, must've been left over from a gutsy upgrade
<snadge> or whatever the last packaged version was
<snadge> and i use it to listen to streaming radio all the time
<Rocket2DMn> No comments on the FF3 bug?
<snadge> checkin it
<Rocket2DMn> even if it was blocked intentionally b/c its more integrated with Ubuntu, it should at least say its been disabled
<snadge> i'll try beep... i hate it when projects become obsolete before something better replaces them
<Hobbsee> asac: ^
<Rocket2DMn> i am going to mark that bug as Triaged, i see no reason that it should be producing that error.  i can duplicate the problem myself
<snadge> Rocket2DMn: if you choose not to install the feedback agent.. then im presuming that feature is disabled
<Rocket2DMn> by default, it is disabled
<snadge> i personally wouldn't call that a bug.. ubuntu distributes a modified version of firefox, mozilla understandly wants nothing to do with it
<Rocket2DMn> i know, thats why its filed under firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu) and not filed upstream
<snadge> so who should the bug be reported to?
<snadge> the firefox code reports it to mozilla.. which seems like an undesirable outcome
<Rocket2DMn> well its not assigned to anybody, its just filed under firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu)
<snadge> basically what you're asking is for the ubuntu firefox packages.. to modify the crash/feedback reporting system
<snadge> packagers
<snadge> rather than just disable it
<snadge> which is more a feature request than a bug?
<Rocket2DMn> yes, the thought had occurred to me
<Rocket2DMn> i need to know that the reason it is acting like this is because it's done on purpose tho
<snadge> well im only guessing.. but i'd say theres a very high probability of that
<snadge> this is why in debian its called "IceWeasel"
<snadge> because its not really firefox anymore.. ironically its to remove confusion
<snadge> maybe you want to run the official ff3 linux.. see if you still get the crashing problem
<Rocket2DMn> unfortunately im not running across any documentation that says its been disabled on purpose
<snadge> you could download the source package for firefox3, and look at the diff
<snadge> and the changelog
<Rocket2DMn> you mean this: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/firefox-3.0_3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3.diff.gz
<Rocket2DMn> there is nothing about "about:crashes"
<Rocket2DMn> I will mark the bug as triaged with low importance for now.  if a developer says otherwise, then we can add the expected functionality to wishlist
<Rocket2DMn> sound good snadge ?
<snadge> +  * Use official branding for beta too as homepage/releasenotes URLs
<snadge> +    are maintained that way. Disable crash reporter.
<snadge> +    - update debian/patches/firefox-profilename
<snadge> +    - update debian/rules
<snadge> +    - update debian/firefox-3.0-final.desktop
<snadge> thats from the changelog
<Rocket2DMn> i saw that, but isnt it just for beta 3.0~b1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<Rocket2DMn> i guess that carries through doesnt it
<Rocket2DMn> hmm
<snadge> yeah because in no future version did they say it was re-enabled
<snadge> and from what i can see in the diff, it appears to be commented out.. in the latest diff
<Rocket2DMn> then we are left asking SHOULD it be re-enabled?
<snadge> well i can tell you now.. the answer is probably no
<snadge> consider this.. the feature was designed and coded by mozilla.. so that if theres a problem with "Firefox" it makes the process of reporting the crashdump etc much easier
<snadge> but see for yourself.. ubuntu does not distribute firefox.. theres a 100k compressed diff of changes
<snadge> if you were mozilla.. you wouldn't want crash reports from the ubuntu version of firefox
<Rocket2DMn> i understand that logic in that, but that's also making assumptions.  they MAY not want crash reports from the ubuntu version
<snadge> if its crashing for you i would suggest a couple of easy things you can do
<Rocket2DMn> youre probably right though
<snadge> #1 try to reproduce the problem in an officially released version of firefox
<Rocket2DMn> im not having problems, its a bug report
<snadge> that has the advantage of if it the problem is reproduceable.. you can report it directly to them
<snadge> ahh ok
<Rocket2DMn> snadge, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/246843
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246843 in firefox-3.0 "no access to "about:crashes"" [Undecided,New]
<snadge> if ubu firefox crashes.. you can probably gdb the dumped core.. and post a backtrace, and the steps to reproduce the issue
<snadge> to the ubuntu launchpad
<Rocket2DMn> although there have been a fair number of reports about FF3 crashing, this is just about why the about:crashes page is not available
<mouz> if i take up a bug from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080710, how do i know someone else is not working on it?
<snadge> its a tough call.. if its crashing for lots of people, ubu firefox should be modified to send the crash dumps to the ubuntu ff3 maintainers
<Rocket2DMn> ok, well i guess we can add this to Wishlist since we know it was disabled
<snadge> i might go home i think ;)
<Rocket2DMn> lol its 1am here
<Rocket2DMn> thanks for the help snadge
<snadge> dont thank me.. thank my employer ;) hehe
<Rocket2DMn> haha, if only i got paid for the time i put into Ubuntu
<Rocket2DMn> id be a wealthy man
<theidiotthatisme> It's 4am here O:-)
<snadge> 6:11pm
<Rocket2DMn> 6:11 pm huh, where do you live?
<snadge> gold coast, australia
<Rocket2DMn> so its Thursday evening there?
<snadge> but i work in brisbane.. which is about 60kms away
<snadge> it is indeed
<Rocket2DMn> im in California, the day is just starting
<mouz> please note until now the stock replies had a minor issue. i edited UbuntuBugDay/20080710 to replace 'the the' with 'the' in a few places.
<theidiotthatisme> noted
<mouz> could somebody please look at bug 72851? I opened the 'linux' kernel task for it. After that I read the comments and it seems the bug is solved. Then I tried to remove the linux kernel task, but I could not. Now there is an incomplete 'Ubuntu' affects distribution. It seems the bug can be considered solved.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 72851 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Intel HDA is not working anymore" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/72851
<gnomefreak> mouz: ok looking
<gnomefreak> mouz: what one did you want changed?
<mouz> gnomefreak: what now is Ubuntu, incomplete
<gnomefreak> mouz: to invalid fix released?
<gnomefreak> it looks like from your comment in here that ubuntu task should never have been opened is this correct?
<mouz> gnomefreak: invalid
<savvas> you could set it as incomplete, and ask if they have problems with the latest stable release, i.e. hardy 8.04.1 ?
<mouz> gnomefreak: yes that is correct
<gnomefreak> what about kernel task?
<gnomefreak> savvas: from the bug report it seems its fixed atleast from reporters POV
<mouz> gnomefreak: first i set kernel task, then i tried to remove it, in the process i emptied an input box, then it became ubuntu task
<savvas> ah true :)
<gnomefreak> mouz: should it stay open or closed?
<mouz> gnomefreak: it should be closed
<gnomefreak> i havent seen ben comment after the fix comments
<gnomefreak> mouz: ok
<gnomefreak> done
<mouz> gnomefreak: thanks :)
<gnomefreak> np
<theidiotthatisme> Would bug 247210 be a wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247210 in firefox-3.0 "double click on a string, should select a word" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247210
<persia> theidiotthatisme: Indeed.
<Hobbsee> i can't really see that as a bug..
<Hobbsee> most of the time, wouldn't you want the entire url?
<persia> Ah, yes.  "double click on a string, should select a word" is wishlist.  "double clicking in the address bar should select a word" is NOTABUG.
<Hobbsee> persia: then mark it as such?
 * persia is successfully prodded
<Hobbsee> :)
<mouz> I'm having a look at bug 96061. I think I should set the status to 'Fix Released' (see also the last comment for the bug). Would someone please put a second pair of eyeballs on that :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 96061 in linux-source-2.6.20 "No sound on IBM T43 laptop" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/96061
<Hobbsee> mouz: yeah, i probably would, and ask them to reopen it if they're still experiencing the issue
<mouz> ah yes
<mouz> Hobbsee: thanks :)
<Hobbsee> y/w
 * norsetto wonders how many pairs of eyeballs Hobbsee has
<Hobbsee> norsetto: hmm?
<Hobbsee> norsetto: i multitask reasonably well
<Hobbsee> it's one of the reasons i like release management and such
<hggdh> question for all -- which package deals with gnome auto-login?
<Hobbsee> gdm?
<seb128> gdm!
<hggdh> duh...
<gnomefreak> seb128: double clicking a file in $HOME doesnt open it with gedit anymore not sure what is trying to open it but fails to open with a unknown header*
<gnomefreak> have to use open with > text editor (and gedit is crashing half the time when used but thats another bug)
<seb128> gnomefreak: what ubuntu version?
<hggdh> thanks, Hobbsee and seb128
<seb128> anyway not now, open a bug I'll look later
<seb128> hggdh: you are welcome
<gnomefreak> seb128: intrepid
<gnomefreak> ok
 * persia proxies a boo from norsetto
<bddebian> Boo
<bddebian> ;-)
<sn9_> how might i be able to find out the status of an SRU?
<bdmurray> sn9_: Do you know the bug associated with that SRU?
<sn9_> LP: #246834
<sn9_> heh, i thought ubottu would provide a link
<persia> The status ought be in the log for bug #246834
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246834 in xkeyboard-config "No support for for Mac-like keyboard layouts with extra characters" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246834
<sn9_> i set the bug status to In Progress because it's not in -proposed
<persia> sn9_: Bugs should only be "In Progress" when someone is actually working on them.
<sn9_> how can i tell?
<sn9_> there is a usable hardy debdiff in the bug -- it just needs an upload, afaict
<sn9_> persia: ?
<hggdh> sn9_, what persia meant is that bugsquad should not set in progress -- this is a status that the maintainers will set when they get to work on the bug
<hggdh> sn9_, in this case, I agree it was confusing, since Loic was also dealing with the bug
<sn9_> hggdh: i had mistakenly set it to Fix Committed before, and i thought i was correcting that
 * persia echoes hggdh, but notes that anyone is welcome to work on a bug, if they like.
 * hggdh is still too slow to keep up with persia :-)
<hggdh> I was writing the same :-D
<hggdh> sn9_, we should probably set it to triaged, and wait for the fixes to be accepted (then fix committed, followed by fix released). The last comment suggests the Intrepid one has not yet made it to the repositories
<sn9_> hggdh: it's been in intrepid for a couple of days
<hggdh> humpf
<sn9_> that's why i had mistakenly set it to Committed before
<hggdh> sn9_, right, the last comment is about hardy... sorry
<hggdh> the problem is that Loic gave no indication if the debdiff was accepted or not.
<hggdh> sn9_, are you the reporter on this bug?
<sn9_> i provided the patch to upstream
<hggdh> so the bug is assigned to you -- in progress is correct
<sn9_> the third comment is mine
<hggdh> ah, you are Daniel
<hggdh> it woudl still be a correct usage of 'in progress'
<sn9_> right
<hggdh> OK.
<hggdh> but back to your original question -- we would depend on (probably) Loic to answer to waht is the current status
<hggdh> for the SRU
<sn9_> Loïc (lool on freenode) had asked about possible regressions
<sn9_> however, he apparently defines "regressions" more narrowly than i do
<sn9_> i filed bug #246850
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246850 in libx11 "certain keyboard layouts irreparably broken in hardy; fix already in intrepid" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246850
<sn9_> the SRU would trigger it, but it is there even without the SRU
<sn9_> i doubt it would qualify for an SRU, but i was told to request that anyway
<mouz> The URL to the intrepid alpha2 in the stock replies on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080710 gives a 404.
<mouz> (http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha2)
<james_w> there is no alpha 2 yet :-)
<james_w> It's due to be released later today, it is unfortunate to have that though
<mouz> ok
<chrisccoulson> hey guys, just looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/174199 from the bug day list. this is for Gutsy kernel, but there's already a comment saying it's fixed in Hardy. should i still add the linux task but mark it fixed as opposed to incomplete?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174199 in linux-source-2.6.22 "NVidia CK804 soundcard detected but no sound" [Medium,Incomplete]
<bdmurray> ogasawara: ^
<ogasawara> chrisccoulson: I'll take a quick look
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<hefe_bia> was just looking at that, too - had the same question :)
<ogasawara> chrisccoulson: yup, I'd recommend opening the "linux" task and marking "Fix Released" based on the comment.  However, I'd add a note asking Boris (the original reporter) if it's not fixed for him to switch the status back to "New"
<chrisccoulson> ok, no problem!
<ogasawara> chrisccoulson: I'd also set the linux-source-2.6.22 task to "Won't Fix" as it's not really SRU worthy.
<hefe_bia> I guess I should do the same for bug 136810 then?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136810 in linux "snd-hda-intel - Lenovo N100, headphones does not mute speakers" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/136810
<chrisccoulson> i might need to ask someone here to set the status to 'wont fix' actually. i can't do that
<ogasawara> chrisccoulson: I can do that for you
<hefe_bia> ogasawara: Could you please have a look at the above mentioned bug, too? As I can't set to won't fix, either.
<stgraber> ah ?? "standard" users can't mark a bug as won't fix ?
<ogasawara> hefe_bia:  yup, reading it right now
<bdmurray> stgraber: yes, Triaged, Won't Fix and importance are all ACL'ed
<stgraber> ok, I became a bug control member when only importance was ACL'ed (well, Triaged and Won't fix didn't exist back then :))
<ogasawara> hefe_bia:  the comment you posted looks great.  I'll "Won't Fix" the linux-source-2.6.22 task.
<hefe_bia> ogasawara: thanks!
<chrisccoulson> ogasawara - bug 174199 is ready for you to 'wont fix'
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174199 in linux "NVidia CK804 soundcard detected but no sound" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174199
<ogasawara> chrisccoulson: thanks, I'll take care of it
<chrisccoulson> thanks!
<hefe_bia> ogasawara: bug 154411 has been fixed in hardy, too. Don't know if it's SRU-worthy...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 154411 in linux-source-2.6.22 "2.6.22-14 Sound does not work on iMac (Intel first Gen) REGRESSION" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154411
<ogasawara> hefe_bia: lemme look
<ogasawara> hefe_bia: yah not SRU worthy, I'll close it against 2.6.22
<sn9> i think bug #229027 is SRU-worthy
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229027 in powernowd "scaling_governor falls back to performance when ondemand is not supported; fix enclosed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229027
<ogasawara> sn9:  I'll take a look in a sec
<hefe_bia> I think its a dupe
<ogasawara> hefe_bia: a dupe of which bug?
<sn9> hefe_bia: of bug #229672? nope
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229672 in gnome-power-manager "g-p-m requires twiddling in gconf-editor to for cpufreq to be operable on some machines" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229672
<hefe_bia> of bug 223812 which should maybe be edited to be more broad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223812 in powernowd "[hardy] Regression: powernowd no longer works with nforce2 cpufreq driver" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223812
<hefe_bia> But 229672 is related to this, too.
<hefe_bia> I had a similar patch in 223812 as in 229027, but I feared there might be timing issues if the switch to ondemand is not fast enough.
<sn9> hefe_bia: the patch in 229027 is more correct than the patch in 223812
<hefe_bia> Decided to blacklist the affected chipsets.
<sn9> the status check should precede the /sys check
<hefe_bia> I'll take a look at all those bugs and try to update the debdiff accordingly. Have to go now...
<sn9> how long does it take a debdiff pushed to hardy-proposed to get to the http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html page?
<bdmurray> sbeattie will know the answer to that
<bdmurray> oh, maybe not that list
<bdmurray> I think that one is updated hourly
<sn9> it's been two hours
<sbeattie> It also depends on the archive source getting updated as well.
<sn9> how long is that?
<sbeattie> I don't know, you'd need to ask pitti.
<sbeattie> Sorry.
<sn9> hmm, been meaning to talk to him anyway
<sn9> is bug 246850 SRUable at all?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246850 in libx11 "certain keyboard layouts irreparably broken in hardy; fix already in intrepid" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246850
<sn9> is bug 246850 SRUable at all?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246850 in libx11 "certain keyboard layouts irreparably broken in hardy; fix already in intrepid" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246850
<Awsoonn> bug #242990
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242990 in xorg "xorg does not synchronize to vertical refresh" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242990
<Awsoonn> what should be done with that?
<Awsoonn> I can't tell if it is my monitors ghosting or if I really do see what he sees
<RAOF> Awsoonn: That's wishlist, and not really X11's fault, IIUC.
<sn9> RAOF: but bug 246850 _is_ libx11's fault
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246850 in libx11 "certain keyboard layouts irreparably broken in hardy; fix already in intrepid" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246850
<RAOF> Awsoonn: There is a mechanism for vsync, things (particularly compositing window managers) just need to use it.
<RAOF> sn9: Right.  But that's not the bug I was commenting on :)
<RAOF> sn9: That bug could do with perhaps a trifle more description; could you summarise the debian bug in the LP description?
<sn9> RAOF: in debbugs, it's a pretty long discussion
<RAOF> Which is why you should summarise it :)
<sn9> RAOF: i think the title does that, but if you disagree, feel free to suggest
<RAOF> So, the title should be "Finnish keyboard layout missing some dead-key sequences", right?
<RAOF> That does seem like a reasonable SRU candidate (although I'm not on any relevant team), but the bug as filed isn't particularly helpful.
<RAOF> Statements like "irreparably broken" correlate well with poor bugs :)
<sn9> after the xkb-data SRU, it won't be exclusive to finnish anymore
<sn9> it will then affect the US layout
<RAOF> What xkb-data sru?
<sn9> the one the release managers are sitting on
<RAOF> Then this should be mentioned on that SRU bug, definitely.
<sn9> on the xkb-data one? the sponsor didn't seem to think so
<RAOF> sn9: Could you point me at the SRU bug you're talking about?  If it's going to partially break keyboard layouts, it shouldn't make it out of hardy-proposed.
<sn9> the reason i'm hesitant about proclaiming that 246850 also needs an SRU is that the only viable fix is a backport from intrepid
<RAOF> Cherry-picking the compose changes isn't an option?
<sn9> in 246850? that would pretty much be identical to a backport
<sn9> bug 246834 is the xkb sru
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246834 in xkeyboard-config "No support for for Mac-like keyboard layouts with extra characters" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246834
<RAOF> sn9: So, we're only talking about mac keyboards, right?
<sn9> huh? a keyboard is a keyboard
<sn9> hardware is irrelevant
<sn9> read the forum thread
<RAOF> That SRU bug you pointed me to suggests that only the mac layout is changing.  Is this not true?
 * RAOF grumbles.  This is why the information should be on the _bug_.
<sn9> also, the upstream bug report
<RAOF> sn9: Again, that patch only changes the mac keyboard layout.
<RAOF> As such, any problems should be restricted to those using the mac keyboard layout, no?
<sn9> the one labeled "mac" -- which is hardware-independent
<RAOF> Right.
<sn9> that's rather backwards, since there would be no "those using the mac layout" right now, because it never worked
<RAOF> So, the bug you've filed is really misleading?  The keyboard layout isn't going to be irreparably broken; at worst, you'd need to move from mac?
<sn9> the 246834 sru makes it finally work for the first time, but exposes 246850
<sn9> 246850 was already there, affecting the finnish layout, and that would be expanded now
<RAOF> But now I'm not actually sure what 246850 is about - the upstream bug is only about finnish.
<sn9> yes, because that's where the debian bug originator found the bug
<RAOF> But what _is_ the bug?
<RAOF> A sub-bug is that some compose sequences don't work with the finnish layout.
<RAOF> What is the rest?
<RAOF> And why isn't it documented in Launchpad :)
<sn9> the bug is that updates to libx11's treatment of keysyms is out of sync with updates to the dev files
<RAOF> Right.  So, that should be the title of the bug.
<sn9> it was an upstream screwup that was quickly corrected, but not before debian packaged it. debian soon fixed it, but it got into hardy
<RAOF> I'm not arguing that it's not a bug.  I'm suggesting ways that you can change your existing bug to make it more useful.  And hence, more likely to be dealt with.
<RAOF> This sort of information should be in the launchpad bug.
<RAOF> The person who assesses it's SRU-
<sn9> i could attach a transcript of what was just said
<RAOF> That would be fine.
<RAOF> Basically, the launchpad bug should contain all the information needed for a determination of whether it's SRU-worthy or not.
<RAOF> The person conisdering it is not going to come into #ubuntu-bugs and ask if anyone here can actually explain what the problem is :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-11
<sn9> it should also be noted that the original mac layout as used on macs never actually used these particular compose sequences, so finnish users would still notice it long before anybody else
<RAOF> Right.
<RAOF> The couple of commits needed to be cherry-picked for finnish support should be an easy SRU.
<RAOF> I'm less sure about the overall mac one, because it's not a regression.
<sn9> well, debian decided that cherry-picking would be more regression-prone in this case than a simply resynching with upstream
<RAOF> Then perhaps we should do the same.
<sn9> IOW, a backport from intrepid
<RAOF> Regardless, the bug is more obviously SRU worthy when talking finnish.
<tlp> Hi. I'd like to report a bug, but I'm not sure what package it pertains to. I think it might be ALSA, but I'm unsure--the bass/treble mixer controls are broken on the SB Live! 5.1 unless 'Tone' is checked and enabled.
<persia> tlp: Take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<persia> I think it's a bug, but might be a minor usability issue, and may not be easy to fix.  Starting there ought help you get sufficient information to describe the problem in a way that can be used by the developers to determine if a solution is possible.
<tlp> yeah, found that. Thanks. I'm hoping it's just something that can be enabled by default.
<gnomefreak> mrooney: are you around?
<persia> gnomefreak: mrooney said goodnight a couple hours back (which may not be an answer, but may provide a hint)
<gnomefreak> persia: thanks ill catch him tomorrow
<mcas> hi i need some help with one bug on lp
<mcas> bug 247310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247310 in vsftpd "vsftpd configuration file should have its own directory" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247310
<mcas> is this invalid or wishlist?
<persia> mcas: Probably wishlist, unless there is already some other mechanism in place to handle adding additional configuration files.
<mcas> ok can you please change it to wishlist i cannot do this
<persia> mcas: Done.  Have you completed the research from reading the README files and similar?  I suspect that if you're sure it's wishlist, you can also confirm it (in which case, please do)
<mcas> persia: thx
<mcas> i looked for some informations about this and the README tells you to add one more file and they tell you to do so in /etc
<mcas> so i don't know if it will be a good decision to change the default locations of config files
<sn9> hmm, can't sleep. i think i'll just join #ubuntu and help folk
 * amireldor is away: I'm busy, sorry
<afflux> morning
<mouz> If a bug has status 'Fix Committed', should I find it in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+queue (under any of the queue states)? I ask because the patch in bug 223882 is not applied in the version I find there. I'm tempted to set the status of the bug back to 'Confirmed'.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223882 in bash-completion ".configure script completion prints error messages when tried with insufficient permissions" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223882
<Hew> what package would Preferred Applications be listed under in Launchpad?
<sn9> gnome-control-center
<joumetal> mouz: according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status 'Fix Committed' is correct.
<joumetal> Does someone have powers to set 2.6.22 part of bug 130923 Wont fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 130923 in linux "Gutsy: Sound not working on X61s with Intel AD1984" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130923
<gnomefreak> joumetal: you want to change fix released to wont fix?
 * gnomefreak wonders why since fix released means its fixed
<joumetal> gnomefreak: just gutsy part of it.
<gnomefreak> joumetal: ok opening and looking
<gnomefreak> why cant you change it?
<gnomefreak> we already have plans to bump the version of pulse audio in Gutsy so i can get flash 10 into gutsy backports
<gnomefreak> joumetal: i dont see a gutsy task i see the kernel task and its marked triaged
<joumetal> i don't have option wont fix. maybe because not having permissions to set priority.
<gnomefreak> joumetal: you want the kernel task wont fix?
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: what is up with the kernel task on bug 130923 you set it to triaged is it being worked on?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 130923 in linux "Gutsy: Sound not working on X61s with Intel AD1984" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/130923
<persia> joumetal: re: Fix Committed: it's only correct to set this when something gets put in VCS for bugs against upstream projects: not for bugs against Ubuntu (with some special exceptions).
<joumetal> gnomefreak: are there better options for 2.6.22 kernel? probably not worth of sru.
 * gnomefreak trying to figure out what the linux task is about and why was it marked fix released if the kernel task is now a wont fix
<gnomefreak> joumetal: we will never backport a kernel or change the base kernel in the release.
<gnomefreak> joumetal: example in hardy there is kernel 2.6.24 (i think) it will stay 2.6.24 only the last digit will change
<persia> The 2.6.22 is for Feisty.
<afflux> gnomefreak: the "linux" task means kernel >= 2.6.24, linux-source-2.6.22 is the "gutsy" task. he asks for wontfix, because the fix is in the hardy kernel (so source package linux), and probably won't get backported to 2.6.22.
<gnomefreak> changing kernel versions in a stable release is ALWAYS a bad idea and will break things
<afflux> persia: feisty was 2.6.20, wasn't it?
<gnomefreak> afflux: its assigned to a team that means that someone from the sound team should look at it and decide unless someone just added them to bug for giggles
<gnomefreak> afflux: yes
<persia> Err  Gutsy.  Anyway, while the version won't be backported, it may be possible to create a patch for just this issue against 2.6.24: it ought get an SRU decision.
<persia> afflux: Yes.  I can't count :)
<afflux> it's assigned to the team because it's the kernel bug policy for triagers to assign bugs to the specific teams.
<gnomefreak> the fix can land in gutsy since i know crimsun will be/is working on pulseaudio for gutsy
<persia> gnomefreak: That'd be an argument for leaving the Gutsy task as "Triaged" rather than "Won't Fix".
<afflux> mark it for sru then
 * gnomefreak still not seeing a reason to change it to wont fix without talking to sound team it is in thier hands crimsun is on that team and last i heard he was going to see what he can do to get pulse audio in Gutsy to get flash 10 to work. As for kernel patch that is possible and yes sru might be possible 
 * joumetal leaves it triaged then.
<gnomefreak> you might want to talk to someone from the team before changing it (not sure if bdmurray had a reason to set it to triaged (triaged means all info is on the bug to fix it and is ready to get a fix) thats why i would leave it for sound guys
<mrooney> gnomefreak: hi!
<gnomefreak> hi
<mrooney> gnomefreak: I see you were perhaps looking for me?
<gnomefreak> mrooney: i dont remember why it was about a bug but dont rmeember sorry
<mrooney> gnomefreak: okay :) well let me know if you do remember
<gnomefreak> k
<EdgeAU> Hello, I reported a bug with the package ivman a couple of months ago and supplied a patch written by somebody else (and tested by me) and nothing has been done about it. How can I help get the patch into the next version of the package?
<EdgeAU> GVORR: hello, can you help me get a bug fixed (I have the patch)
<EdgeAU> Hello, I reported a bug with the package ivman a couple of months ago and supplied a patch written by somebody else (and tested by me) and nothing has been done about it. How can I help get the patch into the next version of the package?
<savvas> is it normal that thunderbird uses ~/.mozilla-thunderbird and firefox uses ~/.mozilla/firefox ? shouldn't it be in ~/.mozilla/thunderbird too?
<broonie> EdgeAU: Ask on #ubuntu-motu
<broonie> EdgeAU: They're the people responsible for updates to packages in Universe.
<gnomefreak> savvas: yes depending on what you mean
<gnomefreak> savvas: thunderbird has a separate profile than firefox
<gnomefreak> in hardy thunderbird uses ~/.thunderbird and firefox uses ~/.mozilla/firefox or *default*
<gnomefreak> we dropped ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<gnomefreak> broonie: motu doesnt do updates to mozilla apps
<gnomefreak> oops you meant EdgeAU
<hefe_bia> sn9: I have updated the debdiff for bug 223812. Thanks for the patch and the discussion!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223812 in powernowd "[hardy] Regression: powernowd no longer works with some chipsets" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/223812
<savvas> gnomefreak: i just installed thunderbird and it used ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<savvas> gnomefreak: it's not much of a big deal.. just that it would be easier if it was .firefox and .thunderbird, I got confused while helping out a user :)
<gnomefreak> savvas: cant we put more than just firefox into ~/.mozilla
<gnomefreak> savvas: looks like they changed it back
<gnomefreak> hold that thought
<gnomefreak> ah ok i think ~/.thunderbird was used for tbird-3
<gnomefreak> savvas: you would have to talk to asac about that but there is a reason we us ~/.mozilla/firefox instead of ~/.firefox
<gnomefreak> i just cant remember why
<asac> savvas: tbird being in that folder is historic cruft. .mozilla/firefox is intended though
<gnomefreak> personally if everything mozilla got dumped in ~/.mozilla/ would be best IMHO but tbird i know we cant
<gnomefreak> but atm liferea and friends use own profile
<savvas> thank you both for the clarification :)
<hggdh> any Dutch speakers here?
<hggdh> if so, please help translating bug 247378
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247378 in evolution "Versturen & ontvangen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247378
<bdmurray> hggdh: I'm looking at bug 247607 and wanted some feedback regarding it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247607 in harvest-data "harvest should not report on packages with INVALID status on the bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247607
<hggdh> bdmurray, what can I do for you?
<techno_freak> bdmurray, by any chance the global bug jam teams get EeeBotu for their channels? if yes, whom should i request?
<bdmurray> techno_freak: I believe EeeBotu belongs to mrooney
<techno_freak> bdmurray, ok :)
<bdmurray> It'd be interesting to have it customized for the bug list the loco is working on.  For example if a team was working with update-manager have it annouce new update-manager bugs
<techno_freak> hmm :) but we are starting our introductory sessions tomorrow, so thought that a general bug bot will help, during the bug jam we might have specific packages to concentrate
<sn9> so, what's the story with ubotu vs. ubottu?
<bdmurray> hggdh: I can't believe I'd include Invalid by accident but I can't remember why I included it either! ;)  I'd appreciate some help reviewing http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/tmp/invalid-patches.csv to ensure that they really should be Invalid.
<bdmurray> techno_freak: oh, have general announcements makes sense for an intro session then
<techno_freak> yes :)
<bliZZardz> techno_freak : tuxmaniac had asked similar Qs in #ubuntu-motu and the following were shared https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots , https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots ..
<hggdh> bdmurray, will do
<bdmurray> hggdh: outstanding!  I've looked at a few myself and they didn't seem to belong
<hggdh> bdmurray, my pleasure; I will start from the bottom of the list; what should I do with each I find?
<hggdh> and I understand that real invalids are correct in the list
<bdmurray> hggdh: I was just looking for a spot review of like 10 or so.  :)  I feel like Invalid shouldn't be included too, but wanted another person to check too.
<bdmurray> I remember explictly including duplicates because patches could be lost that way but I've yet to find a use case for Invalid being included.
<hggdh> bdmurray, I cannot find any that does not apply
<bdmurray> hggdh: okay, great I'll fix that now then
<hggdh> bdmurray, thank you
<hggdh> also -- the repeats we have there will not hurt, correct (some entries are repeated)
<bdmurray> hggdh: I think they don't show up in harvest itself
<hggdh> cool
<hggdh> good work, BTW
<bdmurray> Thanks, it was an interesting problem and I hope the data is useful.
<hggdh> bdmurray, it is, I am already using it to review bugs
<bdmurray> http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/harvest/patches.csv should not have them now
<savvas> is there a team for hardware bugs?
<savvas> ( bug 247541 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247541 in linux "foxconn sis-based motherboard not working correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247541
<hggdh> I confirm that the one I found originally is not in the patches.csv
<bdmurray> Cool, that should resolve it then
<hggdh> bdmurray, how long for the harvest-data to be updated?
<sn9> savvas: sudo update-pciids
<savvas> sn9: wait, I'll see if he's around
<savvas> sn9: he's not here, should he do that and post lspci again?
<bdmurray> hggdh: I'm not certain
<sn9> savvas: yes, and especially, what the problem actually is, since you never said
<savvas> will do!
<savvas> sn9: i think the problem is his sata disk, but there were a lot of other unknown devices listed there, but anyway, I'll ask him what specific problems he has when he comes back
<eyalev> I think Bug #247638 should be set to wishlist.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247638 in gnome-games "gnomine new game keys awkward" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247638
<sn9> that bug title is awkward...
<persia> eyalev: I think the space key does that.  Can you confirm?  I'm fairly sure it's "Invalid".
<persia> Oh.  Enter too.  The big keys.  Hard to miss.  Much easier to hit than F2 :)
<eyalev> Confirmed indeed :)
<persia> eyalev: In that case, please update the bug.
<eyalev> sure, thanks.
<eyalev> ﻿persia: I marked as Invalid. Is this the end of triaging for this bug?
<persia> eyalev: Yep.  You've provided the workaround, and marked it Invalid.  time for the next bug.
<persia> I generally try to provide a short explanantion when marking Invalid.  In this case, I'd have said "I'm marking this bug as Invalid as are a couple different single key shortcuts to restart the game."
<persia> While this is a repetition to the workaround described, it also helps the submitted understand why it is Invalid, so they are less likely to feel their issue isn't important.
<eyalev> I'll keep that in mind, thanks.
<persia> Note that if you encounter something like this where it's not a bug, but you can't find the answer so quickly, you'd use the Convert to Question function to help redirect the submitter to the appropriate support forum: when you know the workaround, there's no point to opening a question.
<eyalev> Thanks for all the explanations, sure gives motivation for some more triaging.
<persia> eyalev: Thanks for helping out.
<eyalev> Triaging question: bug 247435 is duplicate of 202089?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247435 in pulseaudio "No audio after wake up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247435
<persia> bug 202089
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202089 in pulseaudio "Pulseaudio is blocking normal sound after resume" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202089
<persia> eyalev: Likely, although I'm not sure there's enough information to be sure (or at least to my eyes right now).
<eyalev> ﻿persia: What sould I do then?
<persia> eyalev: Try to understand the bugs better than I.  If you're sure they are the same, mark 247435 as a dup.
<eyalev> ﻿persia: ok
 * persia only looked quickly:; they are simillar, but there may be more hints somewhere in one of the current dups for 202089 or in the tail of the comments to verify for sure.
<mrooney> bdmurray: I can definitely at least spin off a bot to do custom bug jam stuff, I don't think I can easily have it working as one bot
<bdmurray> mrooney: ah, that makes sense it'd have know which channel it was in and what they were working on
<mrooney> ideally I want to have EeeBotu able to have people register "callbacks", so you give it a regex and a nick/chan to announce to, and it checks each for any matches per global ubuntu bug
<mrooney> so with that infrastructure I think might work for many neat cases
<bdmurray> that'd be sweet!  I'd like it if only announced High or Critical bugs somewhere
<mrooney> but if you wanted it to say, scrape a wiki page for changes, that would require some sort of spinoff probably
<bdmurray> mrooney: no, what I had in mind was a list made a head of time and then if any new bugs came in about that package during the jam the bot would announce those
<bdmurray> the list being the wiki page
<mrooney> bdmurray: yeah, I am thinking you register a callback and can send like -importance string -package string, etc, where each string is a regex
<mrooney> so it should be really flexible that way, and something like just announcing HIGH|CRITICAL would be trivial
<bdmurray> that's very exciting
<mrooney> yeah, I just have to settle on a python irc bot package, there are a bunch
<mrooney> the only hangup with a channel is you can't msg channels which you aren't in, so I guess EeeBotu would have decide how to handle that, hang out in the channel as long as the callback exists, perhaps, since naturally there will be a way to unregister callbacs
<persia> While you're both here...
<persia> bdmurray: What do you think about setting -t in -announce so mrooney can update the /topic with bot status, etc.
<bdmurray> persia: I actually have no thoughts about it since I'm not really certain what it does. ;)
<persia> It allows anyone in the channel to change the topic.  With +t, changing the topic is limited to channel operators.
<persia> (the other option would be adding mrooney to the channel operator list, but that requires coordination with IRCC, which may not be quick).
<persia> I think the people in that channel are a fairly small group, and tend to watch, so we'd catch any /topic abuse.
<bdmurray> And we have pretty good timezone coverage for people in that channel?
<sn9> /topic foo? bar!
<persia> Well, there's you and I, which probably covers all times :)
<mrooney> there is a mode that just allows +v's to set topic, isn't there
<mrooney> is everyone +v? if not that might be easier to manage or something
<bdmurray> It's a bit depressing that 2 people can cover 24 hours
<persia> Quite possibly.  My IRC-fu isn't up to knowing which though.
<sn9> there is +t
<persia> bdmurray: True, but :)
<persia> sn9: +t lets anyone change, no?
<sn9> persia: no, only ops
<sn9> -t is anyone
<persia> sn9: Oh, right.  That's what we have now, which means mrooney can't keep us updated when the bot has issues, etc.
<bdmurray> I could op him in the channel though right?
<sn9> yes
<bdmurray> That seems like a better solution then
<mrooney> if I am identified (which I am) does that persist?
<persia> bdmurray: Better to tell chanserv to authorise him, but I think that's supposed to involve notification to IRCC of a new operator for the channel, and there's some expectation of certain behaviour.
<hggdh> bdmurray, question re. harvest-data
<mrooney> bdmurray: thanks!
<persia> mrooney: It persists if chanserv will op you.  It doesn't persist if you're given operator status directly.
<bdmurray> persia: really?
<persia> bdmurray: Sure.  Modes clear on disconnect.  Without registering with services, one can't maintain them.  While nickserv can handle the identification, and pass the credentials to chanserv, that's not because the modes persist.
<mrooney> bdmurray: by the way, another neat use of eeebotu callbacks would be registering them for metabugs and announcing here, if we could determine enough info from incoming titles to classify
<sn9> not just disconnect, but /part also
<bdmurray> persia: I meant the bit about IRCC
<persia> sn9: Right.
<bdmurray> hggdh: shoot
<persia> bdmurray: From my understanding, all IRC ops are beholden to IRCC for their actions on Ubuntu channels.
<mrooney> persia: well it was ChanServ who oped me, if that means anything
<persia> I presume there's some activity that takes place.  I have op on one channel (or maybe two), but I remember being introduced the day I was given that.
<persia> mrooney: That will persist.
<sn9> but only after identify
<persia> Or, rather, it won't persist, but you can ask chanserv to op you whenever you need it.
<persia> (yes, as long as you're identified)
<hggdh> bdmurray, when I mark one entry 'reviewed', sometimes it takes, sometimes it does not. Any reason
<hggdh> ?
<persia> hggdh: harvest interface, or harvest-data ?
<bdmurray> hggdh: that sounds like a harvest issue, I'm really only familiar with harvest-data
<hggdh> persia, I am on http://daniel.holba.ch/harvest/handler.py. I would guess this is -data
<persia> No, that's harvest itself.  -data is just the CSV input lists.
<hggdh> hah
<persia> Which opportunity are you reviewing?
<hggdh> evolution
<hggdh> I just marked 106103 and 94766 as reviewed, and they still show up in the list. On the other hand, I also marked 82227 as reviewed, and it went to the right place
<persia> hggdh: Maybe because 1-6103 and 94766 are dups of something?  I suspect this is two bugs: one in harvest-data that it oughtn't pull dupes, and one in harvest that it ought handle those well.
<persia> hggdh: Also, you marked 82227 reviewed.  Why?
<hggdh> persia, they are dups, and so where others I reviewed. If I understand the thingy correctly, this was expected (dups are whown)
<hggdh> persia, because it is a dup of 66880
<persia> Oh.  I missed that.  Right.
<persia> bdmurray: Is the "Fixed upstream" list one of yours?
<hggdh> and I just noticed, it also happens to be one of mine ;-)
<bdmurray> persia: I believe so
<persia> hggdh: Pure coincidence.
<hggdh> yes indeed. Time to play the lotto, anyways
<persia> bdmurray: Would you like a bug to disclude dupes, or is that trivial?
<hggdh> persia, I think dupes should be in
<hggdh> better safe than sorry
<bdmurray> Yeah, that was a design decision to include them
<persia> hggdh: Why?  It's the same opportunity.  Having the dupes just gives the reviewers more work.
<persia> bdmurray: Why?
<hggdh> because sometimes dupes are incorrect
<bdmurray> because bug watches are not inherited by the master bug report so a duplicate could have a bug watch that is fixed upstream and the master not have one
<hggdh> and this gives us a chance of reviewing it
<persia> OK.  I'd like to think we handle that somewhere better than harvest, but...
<persia> bdmurray: That makes sense.  Is there already an LP bug about failure to inherit upstream links?
<hggdh> and there's what bdmurray stated -- all my dupes on Evo had an upstream link
<bdmurray> persia: I don't know of an LP bug about that
<bdmurray> I'm actually headed out shortly but if you happen to find or submit one I'd like to be subscribed to it.
<persia> bdmurray: I'm unlikely to search today, but I'd also like to be subscribed if someone else does.  Otherwise, I'll take a look another day.
<bdmurray> I've reported that as bug 247737 but it could probably use an example bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247737 in malone "bug watches should be inherited by the "master" bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247737
<bdmurray> persia: you are subscribed to it now
<persia> bdmurray: You are quick.  Let's hope someone dupes it :)
<bdmurray> Well, I looked around too and did not see one that matched it.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-12
<mrooney> huh. does anyone know why doing a fresh install of 8.04.1 on a macbook doesn't allow it to boot? it just goes to a white screen and flashes a question mark
<mrooney> I would have thought grub would take care of everything
<sn9> mrooney: did you use bootcamp?
<mrooney> sn9: nope, just booted from the CD, deleted all the partitions, and made new ones
<mrooney> from the hardy cd that is
<sn9> mrooney: that's why
<mrooney> I think it is bug 222126
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222126 in mactel-support "MBR Partition Table is cleared during install" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222126
<sn9> EFI needs an EFI partition
<sn9> you have to use bootcamp to create it, AIUI
<Flannel> mrooney: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<mrooney> Flannel: any particular section?
<mrooney> I don't see a section on just "installing ubuntu"
<mrooney> wow this is really hard!
<mrooney> every single guide I can find is dual or triple booting
<mrooney> I just want ubuntu!
<sn9> if you can't figure out how to do that from the guides yourself, get someone else to install it for you
<Flannel> mrooney: http://wiki.debian.org/MacBook#head-95cace70d21bfdc171ab9030459c118bfd999450
<Flannel> mrooney: Debian vs Ubuntu vs arbitrary other linux doesn't matter.
<Flannel> basically, you install like normal. And the boot stuff does BIOS compatability, and everyone is happy
<mrooney> Flannel: ah okay, just I just do that and reinstall?
<Flannel> mrooney: Yep
<mrooney> Flannel: thanks! let us see how this works
<mrooney> oh boy, new partition table, looks promising!
<mrooney> what a nasty bug
<mrooney> though I am really glad to see an improved Wubi in 8.04.1
<sn9> it's not like wubi can get any worse
<mrooney> :)
<mrooney> it worked alright except it messed up the menu.lst so it couldn't boot
<mrooney> also it broke windows from booting
<mrooney> but I looked it up online and it was a known issue and just involved changing the menu.lst I think, anyone the new version worked like a charm on the same machine
<mrooney> sn9: you aren't impressed with Wubi?
<sn9> it sounds much more impressive than it is
<mrooney> well, what it does for ease of installation and trying for windows users is impressive, I think
<savvas> it prevents people from loading the live cd, and asking how to do stuff like booting from a live cd :)
<mrooney> it takes a whole bunch of overwhelming steps (to 98% of the population) and throws them out the window
<mrooney> haha
<savvas> seriously, there's a whole bunch of them at ubuntuforums
<sn9> they could have easily made it work with fat filesystems
<mrooney> it only works on ntfs?
<sn9> yep
<savvas> well it's a good marketing idea to steal users :p
<mrooney> Flannel: it's booting, hooray! thanks a thousand
<mrooney> savvas: yeah, it makes it trivial to give to my parents and say "here, try this"
<mrooney> I think it will allow users of ubuntu to get others to try it out much easier
<savvas> haha, then after five minutes.. "where's my screen!!!"
<sn9> it's less trivial to get your parents to like it
<mrooney> haha
<mrooney> all fair points I guess
<savvas> my dad and I learned together dos from a book in greek
<savvas> that's how i got attached to computers as my hobby heh
<sn9> i wish i had the chance to show ubuntu to my dad, but it didn't exist during his lifetime
<tritium> sn9: I do too
<sn9> any release managers around?
<Hobbsee> sn9: yes, why?
<sn9> sru been sitting around a couple of days...
<sn9> #246834
<Hobbsee> bug 246834
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246834 in xkeyboard-config "No support for for Mac-like keyboard layouts with extra characters" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246834
<LaserJock> sn9: man, you sure are persistent :-)
<sn9> LaserJock: yep
<sn9> it's how things get done
<LaserJock> somewhat, a balance is good
<LaserJock> somewhere between bringing it to people's attention and nagging them to death :-)
<sn9> persistence balances neglect, so it's all good
 * Hobbsee isn't touching sru's, anyway
<LaserJock> if it's been uploaded the archive admins will get to it when they can
<sn9> how big is the backlog?
<LaserJock> sn9: here is the hardy queue: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<LaserJock> that's certainly not all they have to do
<Hobbsee> sn9: besides, if you hadn't noticed, people have been trying to get the next alpha of intrepid out, so sru's may fall down the totem pole.
<sn9> well, at least it'll be in the alpha...
<sn9> LaserJock: thanx!!
<Hobbsee> wow, that was only filed on wednesday
<sn9> and it's already dead-center in the queue
<Hobbsee> sn9: fyi, as a general piece of advice, if you get a reputation as being very persistent, no matter how important whatever you want to be done is, people are likely to deprioritise your stuff, out of principle.
<Hobbsee> various people have found this.
 * sn9 grumbles
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: well, there is a difference between persistent and annoyingly persistent
<LaserJock> it's just that that line isn't always clear at the beginning
<Hobbsee> ah, yes, that's what i meant.
<LaserJock> sn9: from our perspective we see some SRUs taking more than a month often times
<LaserJock> sn9: so going from filed to in -proposed in 3 days is actually rather fast
<Hobbsee> and i'd also suggest that people actually test the prereleases, so people find such bugs quicker.
<sn9> an sru for samba i could expect to last a year, but this one is tiny
<LaserJock> well, that might be true, but we've had "tiny" ones cause pretty bad problems before
<sn9> that wouldn't be possible with this one -- it doesn't even affect any code, just data
<LaserJock> ... and it's getting processed very quickly
<sn9> i'll be considerably less persistent with bug 246850 if it qualifies for an sru
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246850 in libx11 "certain keyboard layouts irreparably broken in hardy; fix already in intrepid" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246850
<Hobbsee> no you won't.
<Hobbsee> you'll find another bug to be persistant about.
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: now now ;-)
<sn9> not to this degree
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: true.  but it's obvious :)
 * RAOF goes to ammend that bug.  It's title is really misleading.
<Hobbsee> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<sn9> that i read
<Hobbsee> i was reading it.
<pwnguin> should I be concerned that the gedit spellchecker doesn't recognize the word "ubuntu"?
<sn9> i wondered that myself
<sn9> meh, ultimately yet another manifestation of bug 1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Awsoonn> oh mighty #ubuntu-bugs: Bug #231732 -> 'triaged' please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231732 in xorg "problems with hp dv6700 touchpad on hardy 8.04 32-bit" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231732
<thekorn> oh mighty Awsoonn: done :)
 * Awsoonn grabs the butter
<Awsoonn> thanks thekorn
<Awsoonn> thekorn, does it usually take long to be approved / denied for bug control?
<thekorn> Awsoonn, it depends on the workload of the involved people,
<thekorn> it is now release/testing time and some conferences,
<thekorn> so it might take some time
<thekorn> but usualy within weeks and not years :)
<Awsoonn> very cool
<afflux> morning
<bliZZardz> What can be statuses for Breezy bugs? ;)
<gnomefreak> jpds: you really dont want to unban AMarigot-102-1
<gnomefreak> you are just askiung for problems if you do
<jpds> gnomefreak: Couldn't find him/her/it in the bantracker.
<gnomefreak> jpds: dont go by bantracker as it has been having problems sicne new bot was active
<gnomefreak> around the time seveas left and took ubotu
<jpds> gnomefreak: Well, if it goes that far back, I doubt they'll come back soon. :)
<gnomefreak> jpds: i hope not he was really really bad <trolling> every #ubuntu-* channel. trolling for lack of a better word
<Hobbsee> bliZZardz: invalid, if they don't occur in later releases
<savvas> can someone paste the output of: ls -l /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.info
<Hobbsee> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10684 2008-07-04 02:20 /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.info
<thekorn> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10684 2008-07-03 18:25 /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.info
<savvas> thanks
<savvas> I wonder why they can't replace the file
<savvas> (bug 244093)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244093 in python-apt "Checking security repository in Updates adds deb line to Third-Party Software" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244093
<james_w> they were probably just not root
<savvas> mm true
<savvas> cool, I have a greyed out firefox that works!
<Ienorand> Hello, could somebody lend me a hand in triaging bug #242196, I'm suspecting erroneous drivers, any comments? (and yes, I've not done much triaging before)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242196 in ubuntu-meta "Ubuntu will not recognize Cell Phone storage devices to copy files" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242196
<ogra> Ienorand, request dmesg info as well ... since udev doesnt seem to see it its likely a kernel issue
<sn9> ogra, Ienorand: upon reading the bug, it's clear that the kernel does see a device
<sn9> i have a sneaking suspicion that the device simply isn't in storage mode
<Ienorand> Well, the phone thinks it is connected, thus I thought the error would not lie on that half.
<sn9> oh, i misread
<Ienorand> but it may be that the phone won't connect properly without its software suite.... by the way, how do you see that the kernel sees a device?
<sn9> i misread "the phone will register that it is plugged into the computer" as "the phone will register when it is plugged into the computer"
<Ienorand> ah, right.
<bliZZardz> w.r.t bug 247916 : how do we ensure that dependant pkgs are always packages together. I stumbled on the same problem reported in this bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247916 in gettext "gettext should depend on cvs, not suggest" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247916
<sn9> wow, bug 75611 is hilarious! "Where's the F0 key?"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 75611 in tilda "Bad default (None + F1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/75611
<bliZZardz> sn9 : lol
<sn9> i can't stop laughing
<sn9> or rather, its duplicate, bug 222269
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 222269 in tilda "invalid default preferences (dup-of: 75611)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/222269
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 75611 in tilda "Bad default (None + F1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/75611
<sumitc> !ubuntulog
<ubottu> ubuntulog is a logging bot run on various Ubuntu channels. You can read the logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<sumitc> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-bugs's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chrisccoulson> hi, would somebody kindly set the status for the linux-source-2.6.17 task in this report to 'wont fix' please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/69046
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 69046 in linux "Kernel panic at boot time on 64bit generic" [Undecided,Fix released]
<sn9> it's not showing Won't Fix as an option
<chrisccoulson> you need to be a member of ubuntu bug control to set that status;)
<sn9> ah
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, let me have a look at it
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, wont fix would not be the correct status, would it?
<chrisccoulson> it would be the correct status for the linux-source-2.6.17 task, as support for Edgy has expired
<chrisccoulson> as the guy claims the issue is fixed in later releases, I added a linux task and set it to fixed
<hggdh> chrisccoulson, OK
<hggdh> done
<hggdh> I added a blurb explaining why
<chrisccoulson> thanks for that. much appreciated"!
<hggdh> welcome
<mad_goldfish> Can I volunteer to help test #245122? What do I have to do?
<charlie-tca> bug 245122
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245122 in nss "libnspr4-0d missing conflicts+replaces libnspr4?" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245122
<charlie-tca> You have to downgrade your version of the upgrades, then attempt the upgrade thru upgrade manager or
<charlie-tca> using apt-get update
<charlie-tca> This only applies if you use the apps mentioned in the bug report
<mad_goldfish> I haven't applied the fix yet, so I'm still getting the error, but I'm guessing the main repo hasn't had the fix applied yet
<charlie-tca> That sounds right. did you test using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed ?
<mad_goldfish> Ah, that sounds like the link I've been looking for. I'll check it out and see it helps. Thanks
<charlie-tca> No problem. Good luck and thanks for testing
<mad_goldfish> I thought it was about time I gave some hours back to Ubuntu for all the time it's saved me :-) And it makes a change from programming other projects :-)
<charlie-tca> :0
<charlie-tca> :)
<mad_goldfish> I think I've got it setup to test buut it turns out there's been a lot happening on the repos recently so still waiting on apt-get to finish that...
<mad_goldfish> If I understand bug 245122 correctly, the fix is just in the package, so a successful install is a confirmed fix, correct?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 245122 in nss "libnspr4-0d missing conflicts+replaces libnspr4?" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/245122
<crimsun> mad_goldfish: if you upgrade from hardy-updates's version to hardy-proposed's version successfully, yes, that can be considered confirmation of the fix
<LimCore> hello fellow devels
<LimCore> another day, another failures of ubuntu.
<LimCore> how to report general problems like  "network stops working"  or  "slow video playback (all players, xorg and xgl etc"  ?
<crimsun> mad_goldfish: so, for nss, we're considering 1.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 -> 3.12.0.3-0ubuntu0.8.04.2, and for nspr, 4.7.1+1.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 -> 4.7.1+1.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.3
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> nss: 3.12.0.2+1.9-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 -> 3.12.0.3-0ubuntu0.8.04.2
<crimsun> LimCore: you can just file them under Ubuntu, but those symptoms are much too vague to be useful.
<LimCore> well someone should fix it, unless we want ubuntu to remain a failure
<LimCore> is there some program like this? i.e. developer concentrates on given bug untill it is fixed?
<crimsun> LimCore: sure, purchase support from Canonical
<crimsun> or a vetted reseller of support, I suppose
<LimCore> then some real developer will concentrate on solving given ubuntu bug?
<crimsun> with respect to the symptoms that you mentioned, you can help by being more precise.
<LimCore> (not just some support intern)
<LimCore> sure I will
<LimCore> but will they fix it then
<crimsun> you'll need to contact Canonical in that regard.
<LimCore> good idea
<crimsun> I am not a Canonical employee, and I do not intend to misstate their policies.
<mad_goldfish> Hmm.. That's odd, and slightly worrying, Aptitude wants to uninstall debhelper, samba, gcc and others. I'll have to fix that before I can test the bug.
<charlie-tca> mad_goldfish: You didn't remove any repositories, did you?
<mad_goldfish> No. proposed was already in my repo list so I didn't have to change anything. I think it might be a hangover from a previous install. I'll set them to ignore for now
<mad_goldfish> charlie-tca, unless the /etc/apt/preferences file broke something
<mad_goldfish> :-( Install from proposed didn't work. Same error. I'll post t to the bug
<charlie-tca> orry to hear that.
<charlie-tca> But, each tester helps, I think.
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-13
<crimsun> mad_goldfish: I've found the bug in the packaging
<crimsun> mad_goldfish: I've also informed the developer in a separate channel
<crimsun> mad_goldfish: basically, the versioned Conflicts+Replaces do not account for the existing versions of libnspr4 and libnss3, both of which have epochs that sort higher than 4.
<mad_goldfish> Ah, so the existing patch in -proposed is missing some information? Should I still post my output to the bug?
<mad_goldfish> crimsun, Thanks for looking into this.
<crimsun> you can add it if you wish, but I've already informed Alexander of the issue.
<mad_goldfish> charlie-tca, Thanks for all the pointers
<charlie-tca> You're welcome. Wish I could do more.
<mad_goldfish> OK. I may as well add it, as I want to get on the cc list for that bug so I can help test the resolution
<mad_goldfish> Right, got to reboot now I've got a new kernel. Night all.
<kahrytan> How do I catch crash reports in firefox?
<Hew> How do you triage backports requests? Assuming the required info is all there, should be be marked Triaged,Wishlist?
<Hobbsee> Hew: probably make sure ubuntu-backporters is subscribed, i guess, and otherwise leave it
<Hobbsee> the backports team probably has some documenation too
<RAOF> It does.
<RAOF> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Hew> Thanks for that, I had found that page already, but somehow missed the "Backport Process" section.
<Hew> Is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance still current? I remember a mail going around the other day saying importance was now being based on impact to the package rather than to Ubuntu as a whole. eg, if a minor package is completely broken, based on the package this is high/critical, but the current guidelines would say it's medium.
<Rocket2DMn> for bug 248016 - it is already fixed in Intrepid, how do I mark the the bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248016 in acpid "man acpid spelling error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248016
<Rocket2DMn> Do I mark it as Triaged or Confirmed and nominate for Hardy only?  Or just mark it as Fix Committed or Fix Released?
<Hew> Rocket2DMn: if it's fixed in Intrepid, you mark it as Fix Released. Nominating is only for a SRU, which would not apply to a spelling error.
<Rocket2DMn> ok thanks Hew , can you please explain to me what SRU stands for in this case?
<Hew> !SRU
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Rocket2DMn> groovy, thanks
<Hew> no worries, thanks for helping out :-)
<Rocket2DMn> so we only nominate for a release when its a functionality problem?
<Rocket2DMn> nvm, reading more
<cool> HI, i am new to Ubuntu's Delopment. i am trying to triaging bugs to help UBuntu. now i have touched Bug #248010. if anyone could check if i did everything correctly.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248010 in update-notifier "Update manager is extremely problematic - had to cycle power to kill it" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248010
<cool> i don't want to mess things up
<esminis> hi
<esminis> anyone alive here?
<bliZZardz> esminis : depends on how you see it :D
<esminis> :)
<esminis> well looks like one alive
<esminis> maybe u know how to report to developers that patch to fix bug is submitted?
<ApOgEE-> I can't figure out this bug... I boot up Hardy Heron liveCD on my hp nx9010 and it stuck just there... how can I trace any error? any ideas?
<esminis> any messages?
<esminis> btw i think you will get more help in #ubuntu channel
<rbrunhuber> I just wanted to install hgsvn in kubuntu hardy and thought it would pull in all needed mercurial packages, but there is no dependency. Bug?
<Hobbsee> are they listed as recommends?
<rbrunhuber> hi hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya
<rbrunhuber> Hobbsee: not even listed as recommends
<Hobbsee> then it probably is
<Hobbsee> !info hgsvn
<ubottu> hgsvn (source: hgsvn): Scripts to work locally on Subversion checkouts using Mercurial. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.4-1 (hardy), package size 23 kB, installed size 236 kB
<Hobbsee> to debian, not to us.
<rbrunhuber> I don't know if there is a valid workflow to use hgsvn but not mercurial?
<esminis> have u tried to install hgsvn and then run it?
<rbrunhuber> no did not try it. But as far as i understand it is used to sync svn repositories to use them with mercurial
<rbrunhuber> so the question is not is it possible to use hgsvn without mercurial, but why would you want to use hgsvn without mercurial.
<rbrunhuber> so in my opinion there should be at least a recommend or suggest "dependency"
<esminis> probably
<esminis> but those who use ever use this package should know for real
<emma> Hey guys
<emma> I have a few good friends who are each experiencing the same problem as in this bug -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/228624
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228624 in linux "DVD writer not working since hardy upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<emma> This seems like a very significant problem but they are expressing concern that it has not been promoted. I am seeing circumstantial evidence that it is causing people to migrate away from Ubuntu. I wanted to post it here in the hopes that someone's expertise could get it the attention that it may deserve.
<emma> bdmurray ^
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-06
<NonvocalScream> HOw come I can't access https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/291287
<ubot4> NonvocalScream: Error: This bug is private
<micahg> NonvocalScream: private bugs are limited to members of bug control for privacy reasons
<NonvocalScream> h
<NonvocalScream> oh
<NonvocalScream> No way the private information can be stripped?  I really would like to work on this one.
<kklimonda> sure, somebody from bug control has to stripe it and then mark as public
<NonvocalScream> ok
<kklimonda> NonvocalScream: you can also ask a OP or a member of bug control to subscribe you
<NonvocalScream> Is there a member of bugcontrol here?
<BUGabundo> lots of them
<NonvocalScream> Ok, would one of them like to reveal him/herself so that I can request. :)
<Ampelbein> NonvocalScream: i'll have a look at the report
<NonvocalScream> Thank you for your help on that one.
<Ampelbein> NonvocalScream: since I have not found any private data in the report or the attachments, i made it public. bug 291287
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 291287 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with RuntimeError in progress_loop()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291287
<bdmurray> maco: it's been broken due to a bug in Launchpad
<maco> bdmurray, ah ok. thanks
<mrooney> bdmurray: still around? it appears that my bugcontrol membership is due for expiration in a few days
<thekorn> good morning
<mrooney> thekorn: morning!
<thekorn> hello mrooney!
<dholbach> good morning
<mrooney> I feel out of place in my PDT time zone!
<yofel> morning folks
<yofel> could somebody from the bug control team check bug 388953 and set the importance?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 388953 in gdebi "bad file descriptor on .deb install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388953
<yofel> gdebi-gtk is pretty much useless right now
<dholbach> yofel: mvo might know what's going on there
<mvo> yofel: in karmic?
<yofel> mvo: yes
<mvo> yofel: thanks, I can reproduce this, I (strongly) suspect libvte is the cause
<mvo> yofel: if you are interessted in helping with the problem, could you please try the jaunty version of libvte and python-vte and see if that fixes the problem?
<yofel> i'll try it
<mvo> yofel: thanks, I'm off to lunch now, but I will read the channel backlog :)
<yofel> mvo: you're right - issue resolved after downgrading libvte9 libvte-common python-vte (and gnome-terminal)
<mvo> yofel: thanks, I have a look
<bddebian> Boo
<Trijntje> Hi all. I have some problems with the pinball game. It doesn't seem to erase all its config files if you mark it for 'complete removal'
<kklimonda> Trijntje, report a bug
<DawnLight> Trijntje: package management doesn't touch users' homes
<DawnLight> i assume these config files are in your home
<Trijntje> Dawnlight: you are right. But why is that option in synaptic called complete removal?
<DawnLight> Trijntje: i think that it concerns system configuration files
<mvo> yes, correct. system-configs only
<Trijntje> ok, well, thanks a lot DawnLight, i was really sad i couldn't play pinball any more ;)
<DawnLight> Trijntje: what's the problem with the pinball? if you want to delete it's configs you can probably find them in your home
<DawnLight> but if it has a problem... please report a bug about it. type 'ubuntu-bug <package name>'
<Trijntje> Dawnlight: I set the resolution wrong, and it crashed when i started it in that resolution, so i couldn't ajust it. But now i removed the config from my home directory and everything works again
<DawnLight> Trijntje: sounds like a bug to me. please report it
<Trijntje> Dawnlight: Ok, ill report it as a bug soon, thanks for the help
<DawnLight> there's a bug i'm willing to pay for a fix for. how can i advertise this?
<mrooney> bdmurray: I don't know if you saw my message last night, could you renew my bugcontrol membership?
<bdmurray> mrooney: I think I might have done it already
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<BUGabundo>  see the email
<hggdh> what email?
<BUGabundo> wrong channel
<BUGabundo> nvm
<BUGabundo> pidgin lost window focus
<BUGabundo> and that enend up here
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-07
 * BUGabundo $ do radom_pool (bath;sleep;breakfast;work);
<kklimonda> great, my nautilus crashes when I try to access any remote share..
<kklimonda> oh, this one is related to ubuntuone..
<kklimonda> any idea how to delete all packages with dbgsym in their name?
<kklimonda> aptitude complains that there is more than 40 packages with this string..
<kklimonda> i know I could do some voodoo with awk, grep or sed
<kklimonda> but maybe there is a simple way of removing them all?
<micahg> kklimonda:  sudo apt-get remove .*dbgsym
<kklimonda> thanks
<anakron> hi all
<dholbach> good morning
<persia> Anyone else having issues running "ubuntu-bug" in karmic?
<anakron> only typo errors :)
<anakron> good night in chile
<anakron> persia..a question
<anakron> how i can recover my signing key if i delete it ?
<anakron> can i import it?
<anakron> or it is lost...
<anakron> because i can't sign any package, signing key is not availiable
<persia> anakron, If you delete your key, it's gone.
<persia> You can restore from your backup.
<anakron> where?
<persia> If you don't have a backup, you can do something with your revocation certificate.
<anakron> how
<persia> If you don't have a revocation certificate, you won't make that mistake again :)
<persia> where?  Wherever you backed up your data.
<anakron> :)
<persia> How?  I'm not sure.  I've never had to revoke a key.
<anakron> ill must create another one...
<anakron> i have some packages...all of them with differents keys :S:S
<anakron> i cannot be trusted XD
<persia> Indeed.
<micahg> does someone know how to fix an apport-collect misconfiguration?
<micahg> bug 392418
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392418 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox 3 does not render t-mobile page correctly" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392418
<YoBoY> hi, where can i look/report for a bug concerning the packages lists who are in the repositories? my concern is the i18n files are not in utf-8
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Here is better than on #ubuntu
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it seems to me that I find the cause of an old bug
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gnome-panel/+bug/69012
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 69012 in gnome-panel "Dragging a menu from the main menu does not allow to press ESC to cancel" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it seems to me that the last focused window has the focus while dragging, so if you press ESC, it's captured by that window.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi dholbach, I recall you are interested in usability problems of the default destkop or am I making confusion with somebody else?
<dholbach> Le-Chuck_ITA: likely a confusion :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok thanks anyways :)
<dholbach> try #ayatana
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks dholbach
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but I just wanted to see if I can do more for a bug in the gnome panel, is ayatana appropriate?
<dholbach> or #ubuntu-desktop
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok thanks
<Kangarooo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/370535 im having same problem. can't unzip tar.gz even in console and archive manager says this            This is what it says if I double-click on one of these tar.gz files: tar: This does not look like a tar archive tar: Skipping to next header tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors        what should I do?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 370535 in file-roller "won't open tar.gz in 9.04" [Low,New]
<bddebian> Boo
<andresmujica> >
<andresmujica> Hi!
<andresmujica> in about 20 mins we'll have our monthly meeting at #ubuntu-meeting
<hggdh> andresmujica, thanks for the reminder
<andresmujica> hggdh: np
<andresmujica> ok, it's time again..
<micahg> ping bdmurray
<yofel> anybody here an idea what happend with apport in karmic? It's disabled by default in my fresh alpha2 installation here
<charlie-tca__> yofel: appears to be disabled by default now.
<yofel> why that?
<charlie-tca__> Don't know. It doesn't seem real smart, if we want the bug reports filed with apport now as much as possible
<charlie-tca__> I just discovered it yesterday, though
<yofel> my point exactly
<Ampelbein> charlie-tca__: it's only the automatic crash reporter that's diabled, not the "help -> report a problem" function or "ubuntu-bug".
<Ampelbein> charlie-tca__: so we still get apport bug reports
<Ampelbein> but as the number of automatically filed reports always outnumbered the reports that can be dealt with it's a good thing to have them disabled by default and only let apport catch the crash on request.
<kklimonda> especially that at the beginning of the dev cycle there are going to be a lot of crashes, for example right now there is a wide problem with gtk+
<kklimonda> if we had apport enabled by default we would be swarmed by duplicates
<james_w> is anyone else seeing /var/log/dist-upgrade attached to bugs not working?
<james_w> e.g. bug 396744
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 396744 in ca-certificates "errors in actualization to ubuntu 9.04 with pakage "ca-certificates"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396744
<james_w> is it just because the file is empty on the user's system or something?
<hggdh> micahg, may I PVT you?
<micahg> hggdh: yes
<micahg> I think :)
<hggdh> heh
<BUGabundo> ola
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: you got this work? you are getting later and later online :)
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> yea tuff job
<BUGabundo> plus went to the gym (latter then usual)
<hggdh> ola, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey hggdh
<hggdh> did mapi work?
<BUGabundo> nope :(
<BUGabundo> but then again they have OWA disabled for sub-contraced users
<BUGabundo> I so don't like my new job _job_
<micahg> pign bdmurray
<hggdh> heh
<bdmurray> pogn micahg
<micahg> hi bdmurray, it seems that I can't save scripts with the gm extension
<bdmurray> micahg: do you mean save custom replies?
<micahg> yes
<bdmurray> and with which version of firefox is that
<micahg> 3.5
<bdmurray> Do you get the replies saved dailog box?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> but it doesn't save
<micahg> where is the .xml file?
<micahg> that's my guess
<bdmurray> It doesn't write to the xml file
<bdmurray> rather it should update your prefs.js file
<micahg> hmm
<bdmurray> you could check about:config
<micahg> I see
<micahg> but it doesn't show the new one I wrote
<bdmurray> and use improvements as a filter
<bdmurray> improvements.pref.name would be better
<micahg> yes, there are 27 in tehre
<bdmurray> than look for the one you saved
<micahg> one I saved is not
<bdmurray> I have 27, one of which is the one I saved
<micahg> comment27 or 27 total?
<micahg> either way it's more than me
<bdmurray> 28 total name27
<micahg> which browser?
<bdmurray> 3.0
<bdmurray> the same function that adds a custom response saves the initial ones
<micahg> Do I click save stock replies or save changes?
<bdmurray> save stock replies
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-08
<bdmurray> so the workflow for adding a new one would be edit, add new, save stock replies
<micahg> ah
<micahg> that save changes button it tricky...
<bdmurray> I hadn't thought about it but I guess so
<micahg> bdmurray: worked ! tthanks
<micahg> I have another Q
<micahg> did the policy of poking people after a month of incomplete bug status change?
<micahg> bdmurray: ^^^
<bdmurray> micahg: not exactly
<micahg> ok
<micahg> what does that mean?
<micahg> I'm trying to ascertain if I have a problem or not
<bdmurray> micahg: what happened?
<micahg> someone closed bugs without poking people due to lack of info
<BUGabundo> wow https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/391398 is a mess
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 391398 in gtk+2.0 "Applications segfault with gtk+ version 2.17.2 when selecting listbox values" [High,Confirmed]
<micahg> indeed BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> so many dups, and now its not a bug!
<BUGabundo> all other apps have the bug, but its not a bug
<BUGabundo> can't make sense of it
<micahg> BUGabundo: no, it is a bug with GTK, that seems to be the consensus
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> well someone said its not a bug in gtk, since uptream abandoned that method
<BUGabundo> so all the apps that suffer from it, are the ones who need fixing
<micahg> BUGabundo: keep reading
 * micahg is subscribed and is following the updates
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> let me read the extr1 70 emails
<micahg> BUGabundo: close to the bottom
<BUGabundo> micahg: I though you didn't had karmic
<micahg> I don't
<micahg> was a FF bug that was duped
<BUGabundo> "All the applications are broken because there is a bug in gtk 2.17.2"
<BUGabundo> just got that email
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<dholbach> hiya thekorn
<thekorn> moin dholbach
<micahg> ping bdmurray
<bdmurray> micahg: pong
<micahg> I found a big security issue with private bugs last night
<micahg> it's a known issue
<micahg> but I think it should be publicized to bug control
<hggdh> micahg, details?
<hggdh> attachments?
<bdmurray> yes
 * BUGabundo the beared guy, say moooo o/
<hggdh> muuuu
<chrisccoulson> are we making random animal noises?
<chrisccoulson> baaaaaaah
<Ampelbein> hggdh: meow
<BUGabundo> hggdh: :)
<micahg> something to milk?
<hggdh> :-) got milk?
<BUGabundo> chrisccoulson: he is just messing with my Entrie sentence
<chrisccoulson> ah;
<micahg> ah
<chrisccoulson> )
<chrisccoulson> lol
<Ampelbein> that reminds me of that old joke: how did the first human find out you can drink what comes from a cow - and what was he trying to do in the first place? ;-)
<bdmurray> heh
<micahg> hey
<micahg> hi bdmurray
<BUGabundo> Ampelbein: :DD
<BUGabundo> hey everyone!
<BUGabundo> seems that milk brings everyone to the _table_ eheh
<BUGabundo> micahg: did you test that ppa for the gtk bug ?
<micahg> no, I'm not running Karmic :)
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> but didn't it also affect firefox fro you ?
<micahg> which gtk bug?
<micahg> the long one with the cluebat comment?
<BUGabundo> err the Sort one on Open interface
<micahg> huh?
<hggdh> BUGabundo, bug #, please ;-)
<BUGabundo> hggdh: micahg https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/391398
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 391398 in gtk+2.0 "Applications segfault with gtk+ version 2.17.2 when selecting listbox values" [High,Confirmed]
<micahg> BUGabundo: that only affects karmic
<micahg> it's a devel version of gtk
<hggdh> oh, OK, yes. Being hit by it continuously
<hggdh> BUGabundo, what PPA is the fix in?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: see comments
<BUGabundo> 3 from the bottom
<micahg> hggdh: https://launchpad.net/~kim.nguyen/+archive/ppa
 * BUGabundo ppl should learn how to link bugs to PPA builds and bzr branchs
<hggdh> sigh. Another case for selectively blocking bug comments
<hggdh> thanks
<hggdh> hum. It is not built yet, anyway
<micahg> she probably just fixed something else
<BUGabundo> micahg: she?
<micahg> owner of ppa?
<micahg> is not female?
<hggdh> I am downloading the diff, and will build it locally & test
<hggdh> difficult to say, micahg. It may be an American name, or not
<lifeless> they live in sydney
<lifeless> asian surname
<lifeless> which means kim could be male or female name
 * hggdh accepts the correction. s/American/English/
<lifeless> not that it matters
<lifeless> they're contributing. woo.
<hggdh> :-)
<BUGabundo> :)
<bdmurray> lifeless: you might be interested in bug 395626
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 395626 in mnemosyne "Mnemosyne doesn't recommend TeX tools" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/395626
<micahg> I prefer to apply common sense to names and apologize when I am wrong
<micahg> otherwise people become it or they
<micahg> and it's less personal
<lifeless> micahg: common sense is surprisingly uncommon
<micahg> indeed
<lifeless> micahg: as far as 'kim' goes, I suspect worldwide the balance is far in favour of male
<lifeless> bdmurray: looks fine to me
<micahg> lifeless: I would agree if the surname was not what it is
<BUGabundo> micahg: what is it ?
<micahg> BUGabundo: Nguyen is vietnamese
<micahg> if it were Korean, I wouldn't assume anythign
<micahg> i.e. Kim Jong Il
<BUGabundo> eheh
<hggdh> I agree. But, I also agree you acted correctly -- better shoot one option, and apologise if wrong, than to go through contorted English for the sake of political correctness
<BUGabundo> hggdh: like the time I called ogasawara a guy ?
<micahg> did you look up her name BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> no
<micahg> ah
<BUGabundo> just tried to talk on irc
<micahg> '/whois' :)
<micahg> works for some
<micahg> not for all
<hggdh> well, I did the same with Leann... only when I pronounced the name aloud I noticed it sounded very similar to my wife's name...
<BUGabundo> micahg: like your  Real name: purple
<BUGabundo> ahahaha
<micahg> exactly :)
<BUGabundo> Real name: C de-Avillez
<hggdh> yup
<BUGabundo> Real name: BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> LOL
<hggdh> I went off the closet when I decided to apply to membership
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-09
<micahg> ping hggdh
<pace_t_zulu> hey, anyone notice that [ctrl]+[shift]+[n] in gnome-terminal to get a new terminal window results in a terminal window in the path "/" rather than "~"
<micahg> pace_t_zulu: is that just terminal in the menu?
<pace_t_zulu> micahg: yeah the standard terminal
<pace_t_zulu> the one under "Accessories"
<micahg> nope, it drops me in my home dir
<micahg> on Jaunyt
<pace_t_zulu> micahg: actually... it's working for me right now ;)
<pace_t_zulu> micahg: nm i guess
<pace_t_zulu> micahg: thanks for checking it out though
<micahg> np pace_t_zulu
<hggdh> micahg, pong
<micahg> some humor for our arduous task of bug control: http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/DilbertDailyStrip/~3/mJorERMPfl4/
<hggdh> heh
<thekorn> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<billybigrigger> anyone know how long after a package is built and published on launchpad how long it takes to hit the main repo?
<dholbach> billybigrigger: which package? which upload? you can check in LP
<billybigrigger> sauerbraten
<billybigrigger> was just pushed from debian
<billybigrigger> built and published a few hours ago
<billybigrigger> and the new version isn't showing up in the main multiverse repo
<billybigrigger> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/sauerbraten/0.0.20090504.dfsg-1
<dholbach> weird, "apt-cache show sauerbraten | grep ^Version" shows the exactly same version here
<dholbach> maybe you're using a mirror that is not updated yet?
<billybigrigger> im using the main mirror for multiverse
<billybigrigger> haha
<billybigrigger> all my apt sources are for jaunty
<billybigrigger> and im running karmic
<billybigrigger> i just noticed that
<billybigrigger> wtf
<dholbach> hu?!
<billybigrigger> wtf
<billybigrigger> Linux sally 2.6.28-11-server #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 02:45:36 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dholbach> can you put up your sources.list at http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<billybigrigger> this was installed from a karmic A2 cd
<billybigrigger> a2 shipped with 28-11 yeah?
<billybigrigger> doh
<billybigrigger> haha
<billybigrigger> maybe i should be thinking about sleep and not a video game
<billybigrigger> was ssh'd into my 9.04 server
<billybigrigger> no wonder i couldn't find the new package lol
<billybigrigger> sauerbraten:
<billybigrigger>   Installed: (none)
<billybigrigger>   Candidate: 0.0.20090504.dfsg-1
<dholbach> ok
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> depends aren't met yet
<billybigrigger> still waiting on sauerbraten-data
<billybigrigger> which is also built and published according to LP
<billybigrigger> sauerbraten: Depends: sauerbraten-data (>= 0.0.20090504) but it is not going to be installed
<billybigrigger> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/sauerbraten-data/0.0.20090504-1
<dholbach> maybe it still takes a time to get into the archive
<dholbach> no idea
<billybigrigger> hmm must be
<billybigrigger> wish i knew how to follow a package better
<billybigrigger> archive.ubuntu is the main server right?
<billybigrigger> not us.archive.ubuntu
<Jeruvy> not sure..
<dholbach> archive.ubuntu is the main one, yes
<dholbach> I'd just wait a bit
<billybigrigger> apt-cache show sauerbraten-data shows the new version
<billybigrigger> apt-cache policy doesnt
<bddebian> Boo
<bdmurray> bug 397402
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 397402 in yelp "sunny day" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397402
<hggdh> that's a difficult one
<chrisccoulson> heh. sunny day?
<BUGabundo> lets try this again:
<BUGabundo> ola ppl
<BUGabundo> hey chrisccoulson hggdh
<bdmurray> "sunny day" conveys a positive attitude to me
<hggdh> ola ppl
<hggdh> s/ppl/BUGabundo/
<BUGabundo> ahahahahahaha
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: are you around? my touchpad will not work after resume (from hibernate to disk). let me file this. I'm karmic btw
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: yah, point me to the bug# once it's filed
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: side note: have you reports of exesive CPU usage? mine is almost always at 2.4GHz (tha max, being 1.2 the min)
<BUGabundo> both on Conservative and OnDemand
<BUGabundo> atop only lists xorg using 20% cpu
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: does it result in overheating and a forced shutdown? cuz I know a bug for that one
<BUGabundo> no force shutdown so far
<BUGabundo> but I noticed this with almost every -30/31 krnel
<BUGabundo> it was not like this with older kernel or jaunty ones
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: would be great if you could pinpoint between which two kernels the regression was introduced
<BUGabundo> darn screen. keeps flashing, going to black and coming back 2 sec latter :(
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: which kernel are you on?
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: no idea now!
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: latest on karmic
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.31-1-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 2 16:02:38 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: that's not the latest, please try 2.6.31-2
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: I saw a few resolution related bugs fixed with 2.6.31-2
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> let me check for updates
<BUGabundo> I had all of them this after noon
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: probably best to test the other issues on that newer kernel too
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: I think I may have the CPU anwser
<BUGabundo> it was also present on gutsy
<BUGabundo> its sysmon! if I have it running it will use lots of CPU
<BUGabundo> ive removed it from the applet bar and cpu is now at  1.2
<BUGabundo> let me add it back and confirm it uses too much cpu
<BUGabundo> ok that didn't work :(
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: does it need a little while to spike?  maybe test leaving it removed for a while
<BUGabundo> I added it back and CPU is low now
<BUGabundo> very strange
<BUGabundo> I also saw gnome DO eating a lot of cycles, but restarting it, fixed it, but cpu keept at 2.4
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: $ apt-cache policy linux  Installed: 2.6.31.2.13
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/397627
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 397627 in linux "touchpad will not work after hibernate/resume" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> see if it has all you need
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: I'll post any follow ups to the bug so it's in one central location
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: just see if apport hooked all logs required
<BUGabundo> of if I need to run anything else
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: it did, can you quickly test with the newer 2.6.31-2 kernel as well
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: $ apt-cache policy linux  Installed: 2.6.31.2.13
<BUGabundo> it says I have it :x
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: bug report says you're on 2.6.31-1
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> its strangte
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: did you reboot after installing?
<BUGabundo> I reboot this morning into my topest kernel
<BUGabundo> let me check if grub is up to date
<BUGabundo> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-2-generic
<BUGabundo> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-1-generic
<BUGabundo> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.30-10-generic
<BUGabundo> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.30-9-generic
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: what's 'uname -a' return?
<BUGabundo> $ uname -a
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.31-1-generic #14-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 2 16:02:38 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: so looks like you're still running 2.6.31-1
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> strange
<BUGabundo> I would reboot, but this takes soooooooo long
<BUGabundo> im not one of the lucky ones with 10 sec boots!
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> mine takes 1:40
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: well, no need to reboot now if it's not convenient.  but post an update to the bug when you do and if you can confirm it remains with the 2.6.31-2 kernel.
<BUGabundo> http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/bootchart/
<BUGabundo> same time as hardy
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: np, ill reboot in a few min
<BUGabundo> but right now, that damn thing is quiet! LOL
<BUGabundo> maybe its cooler now
<BUGabundo> I really need to change my thermal paste :(
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: just out of curiosity, if you unload and reload the psmouse driver does that help at all?
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: how do I do that?
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: sudo rmmod psmouse; sudo modprobe psmouse
<BUGabundo> $ sudo rmmod psmouse; sudo modprobe psmouse
<BUGabundo> [sudo] password for bugabundo:
<BUGabundo> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/linux-wlan-ng, it will be ignored in a future release.
<BUGabundo> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/options, it will be ignored in a future release.
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: and it works!
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: nice, not sure what those warnings are about
<BUGabundo> I think its related to my webcam driver
<BUGabundo> not sure
<BUGabundo> but I remember seeing they appear after the new version with gspca
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: I think there are existing bugs regarding the touchpad issue and that workaround I mentioned
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: I'll see if I can find the one I'm thinking of and mark your bug as a dup
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> thanks ogasawara
<BUGabundo> and the CPU bug?
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: not sure yet about the CPU bug, seems like the root cause is not yet known yet
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> the stupid thing is that right now, its low, for the 1st time in two days
<BUGabundo> with all the usual stuff I have
<ogasawara> BUGabundo: seems related to you removing sysmon?
<BUGabundo> I have it back!
<BUGabundo> I added it just to be sure if it was it, but didn't change anything
<BUGabundo> once it got down from 2.4 to 1.2, it stood down ogasawara
<BUGabundo> danr
<BUGabundo> I'm stupid!
<BUGabundo> I had it looked on 1.2
<BUGabundo> setting on demand now
<BUGabundo> its jumping between 1.6 and 2.4
<BUGabundo> removing sys mon applet
<BUGabundo>  3213   0.21s   0.20s     0K     0K     0K     0K  --   - R  20% Xorg
<BUGabundo> from atop
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: since we are on this: a very old bug (maybe even hardware one)
<BUGabundo> my cdrom (dvdrw actually) driver NEVER works after suspend or hibernat
<BUGabundo> NEVER has
<BUGabundo> on every ubuntu version for the last 18 months
<BUGabundo> I did file a bug, but its now lost on LP
<bdmurray> How can it be lost?
<BUGabundo> bdmurray: eheh
<BUGabundo> try finding it
<BUGabundo> i' file sooo many bugs per cycle
<Pici> You should have an email that you filed it
<BUGabundo> and LP is not easy to search, unf
<BUGabundo> Pici: I do keep all my emails
<BUGabundo> but its like 80GiBs of it
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/?field.searchtext=drive&orderby=-importance&search=Search&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=bugabundo&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY
<BUGabundo> zero hits :(
<Pici> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/348626 perhaps? (I didnt read backscroll)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 348626 in network-manager "SiS laptop only boots with noacpi and wifi wont work" [Undecided,Invalid]
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> I don't own SiS luckly
<BUGabundo> even dough I file several bugs about it
<BUGabundo> but Sis doesn't support Linux all that good
<bdmurray> bug 97387 is the closest one you've reported
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 97387 in linux-source-2.6.20 "[feisty] external hard drive wont be recognized after resume" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/97387
<BUGabundo> naa, its not external
<BUGabundo> and I'm not sure i used this laptop with feisty
<BUGabundo> I bought it in march last year
<BUGabundo> ao it only hold hardy alpha and all later versions up to karmic
<BUGabundo> never the less the bug I just filed for touchpad is valid for the dvd drive
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-10
<jonnor> on upstreaming bugreports. How _exactly_ do I link to the upstream bugreport?
<jonnor> just add a comment with the direct link
<jonnor> or is there some magic thing I should use?
<bdmurray> also affects project / distribution
<bdmurray> depending on which it is
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches
<jonnor> freedesktop.org xf86-input-aiptek
<bdmurray> project then
<jonnor> ah, that was the page I was looking for. Thanks!
<bdmurray> no problem, thanks for helping out!
 * BUGabundo $ date; $ echo bedtime; $ aptitude why bed; $ echo guud pillow :p
<micahg> ping bdmurray
<BT-tux> Hi all
<bdmurray> micahg: pong
<micahg> hi
<micahg> I was wondering if you came up with any solutions for our problem
<bdmurray> not yet
<micahg> ok
<micahg> anything I can help with?
<bdmurray> Thanks for asking I'll let you know.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> do you want me to keep poking, is this enough?
<bdmurray> yes, poking is a big help! ;-)
<micahg> ok, will do :)
<micahg> my workaround is to wait until the attachment is gone before making public
<micahg> bdmurray: do you know how to get the bot to give me a bug link without displaying it in the channel?
<micahg> I tried msging the bit
<micahg> bot
<bdmurray> don't recall why do you need it?
<micahg> I guess I don't
<micahg> it's easy enough
<micahg> to just use another bug and replace the number
<bdmurray> there is also this firefox-launchpad-plugin which is nice
<micahg> :)
<micahg> ah
<micahg> bug lookup is a search engine
<bdmurray> yep
<micahg> I installed it but never really used it :)
<micahg> But I am using the gm scripts ext heavily now
<micahg> I'm trying to clean up firefox-3.5 so it doesn't get like firefox-3.0
<bdmurray> awesome!
<micahg> we'll see how successful I am once ff3.5 becomes default in karmic :)
<dholbach> good morning
<nanomad> Who can have a look at bug #21367? That bug can be fixed (again!) in 0-seconds (there is a patch ready)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 21367 in linux "Wifi-enabled led is not lit on ipw2200 cards" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/21367
<KrisCarr> Hi, im new to the bugscene + thought id say howdy :)
<kklimonda> hey, anyone from bug control could set a importance of bug 394080 to medium?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 394080 in transmission "Night of the Living Dead (removed and deleted torrents keep coming back) ;)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394080
<bdmurray> done
<kklimonda> thanks
<micahg> kklimonda: is the new version in a proposed repo?
<kklimonda> micahg: 1.73 isn't yet released - the "Fix commited" is a really workaround imo to somehow keep track of bugs fixed upstream.
<micahg> kklimonda: there's a query for fixed upstream
<micahg> per bdmurray's revised status page, it would seem it should remain triaged until uploaded to karmic
<micahg> bdmurray: ^^
<kklimonda> micahg: can I query for "fix released" upstream and !"fixed released && !fix commited" ubuntu?
<micahg> I think so
<kklimonda> that was going to be my question for application but if we are already talking about it..
<micahg> Under advanced, there is a checkbox for resolved upstream
<kklimonda> micahg: unfortunately those that are "Won't Fix" upstream also hits this query.. :/
<micahg> well
<kklimonda> hmm, it looks kinda like a bug itself..
<micahg> once you query, you can address those first or later
<kklimonda> because upstream ticket is "Invalid/Unknown" so it isn't really "fixed"..
<micahg> no, that's a resolved status
<kklimonda> ach, I see
<micahg> the idea is, that if it's resolved upstream, then we need to address it
<micahg> either by releasing a version
<micahg> or marking won't fix  or invalid
<kklimonda> there is a wishlist that upstream developer refused to fix because it's an ubuntu/notify-osd issue
<kklimonda> so we would have to prepare a patch ourselves..
<micahg> right
<micahg> so someone can take that if they want to work on it (i.e. In Progress state)
<micahg> or if the bug is elsewhere, move the bug to the appropriate package
<plars> bug #396762 - an recommendations for additional information to include, or how to better determine if this is a bug in python, or python-ldtp, or ldtp?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 396762 in ldtp "'import ldtp' freezes interpreter" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396762
<plars> I suspect this is going to impact a lot of people interested in testing, since LDTP just flat won't work under karmic
<bdmurray> plars: using ipython I got some more information
<plars> bdmurray: really? They behaved identically for me under ipython
<plars> s/they/it
<bdmurray> plars: it might have been since I was in a chroot and DISPLAY was not set then
<hggdh> kklimonda, ping
<kklimonda> pong
<hggdh> kklimonda, you forgot to state what would be the importance fo the 5 bugs on you application :-)
<hggdh> kklimonda, can you please forward it to the ML? I would really be happy to give you a +1
<kklimonda> hggdh: All bugs I've selected has Importance set already (most of them by you ;) )
<kklimonda> hggdh: forward what? /me is kinda lost when it comes to MLs :)
<hggdh> kklimonda, even if they were set by me, a part of the application is you stating *why* you thought it was the correct one
<kklimonda> ach, *why*.. damn, Sure - I'll forward it right away.
<hggdh> and ML is MailingList -- in this case, ubuntu-bug-control@lists.launchpad.net
<hggdh> :-) Sorry...
<dcraven> There is a script for determining the version of a package in Debian repos. Is that correct?
<Pici> dcraven: rmadison
<dcraven> Pici: that's it. Thank you very much.
<Pici> dcraven: its in the devscripts package
<dcraven> Pici: Thanks. I have it, I just couldn't remember the name :/
<bdmurray> speaking of rmadison I'm getting a database error using it for debian
<dcraven> bdmurray: I was just going to mention that too.
<micahg> It's a debian issue
<micahg> I tried it on a debian etch system
<bdmurray> okay, thanks
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: ping I subbmited the new logs ! needed to install grub2 for it to see -31.2 LOL
<BUGabundo> still a very hot CPU
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-11
 * BUGabundo off to bed
<rob2> Hello. I just triaged bug #394430. However I don't seem to have write access to the Importance property. Is this normal? The wiki indicates that Importance should be set when the bug is confirmed.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 394430 in x11-apps "xclock -twentyfour option ignored" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394430
<nellery> rob2: you need to be in bugcontrol to set importance
<nellery> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<rob2> Thanks nellery, I did end up reading that and understand the requirements for joining that group.
<BUGabundo> boas tardes
<charlie-tca> Good evening, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey charl
<BUGabundo> *
<BUGabundo> hey charlie-tca
<BUGabundo> ahh took me a while :)
<charlie-tca> We all get there  ;-)
<BUGabundo> its hard to balance a 13" laptop in two nees :)
<charlie-tca> Even harder to only use 1, though ;-)
<BUGabundo> not if you have square nees eheh
<charlie-tca> Good point
<kamusin> How can I mark some report that has reported an error for a package that was installed manually and is not in main repository (package is skype)
<charlie-tca> Report it directly to the application developers
<charlie-tca> !info skype
<ubot4> charlie-tca: Package skype does not exist in jaunty
<kamusin> exists if you have medibuntu sources
<kamusin> but is not the case
<BUGabundo> if the package was instaled from medibuntu repos
<charlie-tca> Yes, you should report the bugs as indicated:
<charlie-tca> Please report any bug to our bug tracker instead:
<charlie-tca>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bugs
<kamusin> because this user download from website
<BUGabundo> then it's a bug for the medibuntu LP BTS accouny
<BUGabundo> not ubuntu one
<charlie-tca> Tells me that in Synaptic Package Manager
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: yeas
<charlie-tca> Bugs in launchpad will be invalid
<BUGabundo> no need to invalidate... just MOVE it
<BUGabundo> that makes it send less noise to ubuntu subscrivers
<BUGabundo> kamusin: what website? skype oficial? then its not *our* bug
<charlie-tca> Oh, yeah, that too
<kamusin> was download from skype website
 * charlie-tca slaps head; got to remember to save work instead of creating noise
<BUGabundo> kamusin: mark it as invalid and explain it to the user
<kamusin> right
<Zylstra555> Hello, I would like to report a bug, and quite frankly I am just too lazy to register to post it somewhere...
<Zylstra555> In the Ubuntu 9.04 Add/Remove Application, the package: "Filezilla" can not be added, it claims that the program is incompatible with the system (i386). I manually downloaded and ran it, and it works fine.
<BUGabundo> Zylstra555: please visit #ubuntu channel, and try to find another user having the same prob, and that want to report it
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> Zylstra555: plus having and Launchpad account my be useful for you next time, to allow you to report more bugs, or keep track of already submitted bugs
<BUGabundo> and it also entitles you to a Ubuntu One cloud account ;)
<cabrey> Zylstra555, I get the same thing
<Zylstra555> BUGabundo: Personally, I'd rather just not have another account somewhere else... Why did Ubuntu switch to Launchpad? (I've never used the old bug system, which I think was the forum, right? Or Launchpad)
<BUGabundo> Zylstra555: launchpad has been here since I joined
<Zylstra555> BUGabundo: Hmm... I still don't recall.
<BUGabundo> its the de facto plaform for us to track the project
<Zylstra555> I'm surprised that FileZilla isnt working, and probably hasnt been in a long time.
<cabrey> Zylstra555, I had it installed before
<cabrey> on 9.04
<Zylstra555> It is one of the best FTP clients out there, I tried nearly every single other FTP client in the Ubuntu Repositories... none of them even compared.
<Zylstra555> cabrey: I downloaded the executable and just ran it from there, how distressing! (I rely on Synaptics far too much)
<Zylstra555> BUGabundo: Well, if you think its worthwhile getting an account on Launchpad, I shall do so. I really want to see this fixed.
<cabrey> it's probably a packaging error
<BUGabundo> filezilla works for me, in karmic
<cabrey> aptitude download filezilla d/l's the actual deb
<BUGabundo> I remember having some trouble with filezilla during jaunty devel cycle. and then it got fixed
<Zylstra555> I wonder, will Linux be around for the next 100 years?
<cabrey> nothing wrong with the control file as far i see
<BUGabundo> hope so
<Zylstra555> ...how do I actually report the bug in Launchpad?
<cabrey> ok it's definitely a synaptic issue
<cabrey> i can install the deb manually via gdebi/dpkg
<cabrey> and it starts up fine...
<Zylstra555> cabrey: It works fine as well.
<cabrey> i'm talking about the deb coming down from the ubuntu repos
<BUGabundo> Zylstra555: best way: $ ubuntu-bug filezilla
<Zylstra555> JFTP, "FTP", KFTP, Kasablaca, all of those clients... none of them were able to successfully transfer 54GB of data. Granted, FIleZilla hasnt finished yet, but its off to a good start.
<cabrey> it's not a filezilla bug tho
<cabrey> i would say file it under synaptic
<BUGabundo> cabrey: Zylstra555 please try : $ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install filezilla and pastebin any errors
<BUGabundo> cabrey: synaptic is just an APT GUI
<cabrey> yea i know
<BUGabundo> the bug is most prob on apt or pdkg
<BUGabundo> but MVO is not here
<cabrey> not dpkg, because i just used dpkg
<BUGabundo> try aptitude
<BUGabundo> purge it, clearn your cache, and try again
<cabrey> gotta be synaptic, just tried aptitude
<Zylstra555> BUGabundo: It seems to be working under Aptitude
<BUGabundo> did you clean your cache?
<cabrey> & purged
<cabrey> Zylstra555, if you post the lp bug url here I'll try to confirm it (if I can)
<BUGabundo> Zylstra555: best way to report a bug: $ ubuntu-bug filezilla
<Zylstra555> BUGabundo: Thats what I did :)
<BUGabundo> great
 * BUGabundo ok I'm getting my self an ice cream. back in a few minutes
<Zylstra555> BUGabundo: Cabrey:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/filezilla/+bug/398267
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 398267 in filezilla "FileZilla cano not be added by Add/Remove Applications program" [Undecided,New]
<Zylstra555> * (Space Typo) BUGabundo: Cabrey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/filezilla/+bug/398267
<BUGabundo> typo
<BUGabundo> cano not
<Zylstra555> I can confirm it myself, it appears
<cabrey> i just did :)
<charlie-tca> Zylstra555: Please don't confirm your own bugs, wait for someone else to
<BUGabundo> yep. don't do it!
<cabrey> i did
<cabrey> i'm going to upload a screenshot of the dialog
<Zylstra555> charlie-tca: I know, I was just saying... (I just thought it was kind of an odd thing, allowing someone to confirm their own bugs..)
<cabrey> Zylstra555, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/28919861/screenshot1.png
<cabrey> is that what you're getting?
<charlie-tca> It is allowed, but will only create extra messages since someone else will then unconfirm it and someone else will have to confirm it
<charlie-tca> Launchpad doesn't have brains to say you reported this, and you should not confirm it. Devs are allowed to confirm some kinds of bugs when they report them.
<cabrey> launchpad is self aware
<charlie-tca> It does get smarter every day ;-)
<cabrey> that can only lead to one thing.
<cabrey> free pie.
<Zylstra555> well, Ubuntu is being a pain to me right now... a file transfer crashed from Gnome, or Nautalis, or whatever, and now it won't do any other file transfers until it thinks it has transfered the first files... what a paradox.
<kklimonda> from LP: "The certificate expired on 07/12/2009 12:37 AM."  ;)
<charlie-tca> kklimonda: for launchpad?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: check your PC clock
<BUGabundo> last time someone said that HERE he had a bad CMOS date
<charlie-tca> I don't get that notice
 * charlie-tca remembers that now
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: well, everything else is fine :)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: $ date
<charlie-tca> kklimonda: is it already the 12th there?
<kklimonda> yeah
<kklimonda> it's for edge LP
<kklimonda> and from what I see e.l.n cert has just expired
<kklimonda> the one from stable LP is valid for another year
<charlie-tca> Might tell them on #launchpad
<BUGabundo> edge here says 2010
<kklimonda> good idea
<kklimonda> hmm..
<Nafallo> except #launchpad isn't the ones handling the certs...
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: interesting
<BUGabundo> its *.launchpad.net
<BUGabundo> Nafallo: so who is?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: I got a *.edge.launchpad.net
<Nafallo> BUGabundo: the sysadmins
<BUGabundo> no one works on sundays at canonical :)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: interesting
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> Nafallo: do you know one we can poke to check on this ?
<Nafallo> BUGabundo: nope, but it's flagged in nagios for when they start on Monday :-)
<kklimonda> :)
<kklimonda> damn, we are gonna get dozens of bug reports till then ;)
<BUGabundo> Nafallo: that will be a bit late :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-12
<Nafallo> BUGabundo: it's getting looked into.
<Nafallo> s/into/in\ to/
<BUGabundo> ok
<chrisccoulson> firefox bugging me about the expired certificate is really irritating already ;)
<BUGabundo> ahahha
<BUGabundo> let me check again
<BUGabundo> WFM
<chrisccoulson> it's defaintely expired here. are you sure it's going to edge? it doesn't redirect to edge automatically for me anymore. i have to explicitly type it in the addressbar now
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/
<BUGabundo> alll work. chromium, ff3.6 and lynk
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> it's got a new certificate now;)
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: care to test?
<yofel> hm, the new certificate tells me that the issuer is unknown :(
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: yeah, looks like they have issued a new one already
<BUGabundo> kite fast
<BUGabundo> we can now all go to bed
<BUGabundo> olá e bom dia
<kholerabbi> Hey, what package would I assign a bug to do with the "Document Print Status (my jobs)" dialog? thanks!
<micahg> kholerabbi: depends on what's generating the dialog
<micahg> kholerabbi: do you know what program it is?
<kholerabbi> The dialog is brought up when I click the printer icon in the panel that appears when a print job is in progress.
<micahg> ok, which flavor of ubuntu are you using?
<kholerabbi> Gnome desktop
<kholerabbi> plain, vanilla, Ubuntu :D
<micahg> !info system-config-printer-gnome
<ubot4> micahg: system-config-printer-gnome (source: system-config-printer): Printer configuration GUI. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.3+git20090218-0ubuntu19.2 (jaunty), package size 168 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<micahg> kholerabbi: I think that's it
<kholerabbi> OK thanks micahg!
<micahg> np
<micahg> kholerabbi: you know ubuntu-bug is the best way to report bugs, right?
<kholerabbi> No, I didn't, but thanks for the tip. I hope to become more involved in bug triaging, so I'll be hanging around here when I have time.
<kholerabbi> Actually,I just wanted to assign this bug to the correct package, https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/398374
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 398374 in hundredpapercuts "Cancel print jobs with "del" key" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> kholerabbi: that might not be so simple
<micahg> kholerabbi: is that your bug?
<kholerabbi> No it isn't.
<kholerabbi> But it needs to be reported upstream - unless there is a duplicate.
<micahg> ok, well, that bug could be in quite a few programs
<micahg> that's why I asked about your ubuntu version
<micahg> there are many printer applet packages
<kholerabbi> So what do you recommend, I have very limited experience in this.
<micahg> also, no bug was filed against a package originally
<micahg> can I ask why you wanted to work with this bug?  is it an issue for you as well or do you want to join bugsquad or are you trying to help with teh papercuts?
<kholerabbi> Sure, I wanted to help with the paper cuts.
<kholerabbi> The issue seams reasonable, but it doesn't bother me personally.
<micahg> ok, so can you confirm the behavior?
<kholerabbi> yes.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so you can select also affect distribution, select ubuntu and the package I gave you
<kholerabbi> done :D
<micahg> kholerabbi: you might want to check out the #ayatana channel
<micahg> that is the channel for the papercuts
<micahg> and you can change the status to confirmed for the ubuntu task since you can confirm it
<kholerabbi> OK, thank you for your help micahg
<micahg> but I don't know wha tthe policy of marking confirmed is for the papercuts
<micahg> np
<kholerabbi> Can anyone confirm this bug for Karmic? If this is the wrong place to ask, I'm sorry. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/387836
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 387836 in nautilus "Nautilus won't accept a newly-mounted disk as a drop target until it has been viewed" [Low,Incomplete]
<lfaraone> Something like bug 398330 would best be reported upstream, right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 398330 in firefox-3.0 "Pressing Menu key does not bring up the spell checker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398330
<DPic> Can someone help finish moving the Empathy dependencies to main and changing the desktop seed? I think all that's left if telepathy-butterfly
<DPic> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/388898
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 388898 in telepathy-farsight "Move Empathy Dependencies to Main and Update Desktop Seed" [High,Fix released]
<thekorn> DPic, I think the best chance of getting help is to aks on monday in #ubuntu-devel or maybe #ubuntu-desktop
<DPic> why monday?
<DPic> thekorn, what is this channel for?
<BUGabundo> DPic: cause today is Sunday and _some_ do go out and leave the PC :p
<DPic> ah, haha
<BUGabundo> DPic: #-bugs is to help with bug triaging and helping new users in triage
<DPic> ah i see
<DPic> thanks!
<thekorn> hey BUGabundo
 * thekorn wishes he can type as fast as BUGabundo ;)
<BUGabundo> thekorn: I'm soooo slow
<BUGabundo> only 34 words per min
<BUGabundo> I know ppl that do 70+
<BUGabundo> try it your self $ typespeed
<BUGabundo> english and bash commands :p
<thekorn> ....but you are faster than me
<BUGabundo> naaa
<BUGabundo> just more focus on the #
<BUGabundo> thekorn: try it
<thekorn> installing it now
<thekorn> ha! I lost 26 WPM
<BUGabundo> thekorn: ahah
<thekorn> BUGabundo, after a few times I'm at 43 WPM now,
<thekorn> nice game ;)
<BUGabundo> you can't!
<BUGabundo> I'm at 1k
<BUGabundo> .(
 * BUGabundo starts powertop
<BUGabundo> Wakeups-from-idle per second : 389.1
<BUGabundo>   44.6% (796.0)      <kernel IPI> : Rescheduling interrupts
<BUGabundo> my kernel is beaing stupid
<BUGabundo> hence my CPU temp and usage, dispite the load!
<charlie-tca> Can someone confirm bug 397906 please. There is now a duplicate to let it be confirmed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 397906 in linux "blank cd-r not detected [Karmic]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/397906
<BUGabundo> I know a user with a similar karmic bug
<thekorn> charlie-tca, why don't you just amrk it as confirmed yourself?
<charlie-tca> Because a reporter should not ever confirm their own bugs
<BUGabundo> thekorn: cause we like other ppl to confirme it
<thekorn> isn't a duplicate enough to confirm it?
<charlie-tca> State in the triage pages to never confirm your own bugs.
<charlie-tca> The dup is enough, I just need some one to do it now
<thekorn> okidoki
<thekorn> done
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<BUGabundo> thekorn: do you suffer from it too ?
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> you should confirm bugs you can reproduce ! :p
<thekorn> BUGabundo, I think I can confirm bugs on behalf of others
<charlie-tca> But you can confirm any bug with enough information to be worked
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I know :)
<BUGabundo> I was joking
<thekorn> IMO a duplicate should always automatically confirm a bugreport, but this is a completely different topic
 * charlie-tca nods
<BUGabundo> not always
<BUGabundo> I've seen dupes that aren't real dupes
<charlie-tca> Although sometimes, even with a lot of duplicates, there won't be enough info due to missing logs, etc
<BUGabundo> just very similar
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: that too
<thekorn> hmm, doesn't confirmed mean: "there is some user user facing the same bug"?
<thekorn> and if logs etc. are missing, the bug is not "triaged"
 * charlie-tca slaps head
<charlie-tca> that is correct, indeed
<BUGabundo> is it?
<BUGabundo> isn't incomplete the correct state?
<charlie-tca> incomplete is correct if the triager asks for more information, but if not, confirmed is correct
<thekorn> I set a task to incomplete when I know some info is missing, and I explicitly asked the reporter for more
<charlie-tca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status helps with that
<charlie-tca> which is also where it says "Confirmed bugs require confirmation from someone other than the original reporter"
<BUGabundo> and there you go, back to the beginning:)
<charlie-tca> :-)
<Stupendoussteve> Can someone please mark bug 398519 as wishlist?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 398519 in ubiquity "bad suggestions for keyboard on 9.04 install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398519
<porthose> Stupendoussteve: done
<Tiibiidii> can someone help me with gnome power manager?
<Tiibiidii> i want to triage a bug on karmic livecd
<Tiibiidii> i have this bug on this jaunty amd64 on my notebook
<Tiibiidii> but i can't run the livecd on this notebook due to an hardware bug
<Tiibiidii> so i loaded karmic alpha 2 32bit on a desktop
<Tiibiidii> but i don't see the setting of "dim the screen when inactive"
<Tiibiidii> (my bug is related to the dimming behaviour)
<Tiibiidii> i guess it's because it's not a laptop
<Tiibiidii> is there any way to force gpm to show and activate this option?
<Tiibiidii> anyone?
<chaynie> Hello, I'm investigating Bug #398518. I'm kinda new to triaging and would like a little advice with this bug.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 398518 in linux "usb stick not mounting" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398518
<chaynie> I originally thought it might be a kernel issue, but I'm wondering if it might be related to the switch from hal to devicekit.
<Kangarooo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xubuntu-desktop/+bug/206924 in ubuntu there is guest button. in xubuntu there's not. who could correct this in best way?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 206924 in kubuntu-meta "Make it possible to create a guest account" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-12
<zus> if a bug got convereted to a question does the status then change as well
<micahg> zus: LP takes care of that
<micahg> zus: it becomes invalid
<zus> thank you
<yofel> shadeslayer: thx, one ancient adept bug less...
<abhi_nav> hello!!!
<yofel> *sigh*, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+expirable-bugs finally shows the correct list and not all incomplete bugs whether expired or not.
<yofel> bdmurray: if that's your fault, thanks! ;)
<vish> yofel: so only edge shows the correct list now.. will have to wait for lp release ?
<yofel> that should be in the next LP release (10.08 I think), or just use the edge page for now
<vish> yeah..
<yofel> I believe that's a result of fixing bug 595124
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595124 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "A bug's can_expire attribute is confusing (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595124
<bdmurray> yofel: it is a result of that
<thekorn> happy birthday nigelb!
<abhi_nav> om26er, u thr?
<om26er> yup!
<om26er> and hi abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> om26er, may I request you to be my mentor?
<om26er> yes you can I am all free these days....
<abhi_nav> om26er, so I have followed all the procedure and applied for that mentor team. what to do next?
<baptistemm> Hello, did someone see stevenk recently, I need him to renew my memebership to bluetooth group
<om26er> abhi_nav, actually I dont know whats the mentoring procedure..
<om26er> any one in the channel?
<abhi_nav> om26er, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<om26er> i guess I am supposed to add my name to the list as 'Available' and add your name to Students..
<om26er> baptistemm, send an email?
<baptistemm> yep I guess it's what I need to do, but he used to be there :)
<vish> om26er: no , apply to the mentorship team and then add your name there
<vish> om26er: or i guess .. ask pedro_ or hggdh or bdmurray first..
<om26er> vish, there is a launchpad team?
<vish> om26er: you can ofcourse mentor abhi_nav in the mean time
<vish> om26er: yes
<thekorn>  baptistemm try to catch him in #ubuntu-devel
<baptistemm> okay, thanks thekorn
<om26er>  abhi_nav what time would you prefer
<abhi_nav> om26er, our college will start on 19th. so before that all noon and after 4pm?
<om26er> I am available from 12PM to hmm before sleeping
<om26er> :(
<abhi_nav> om26er, you there?
<om26er> abhi_nav, from 4pmto6pm yours and mine would be 4:30pm-
<om26er> or any time after that
<abhi_nav> om26er, ohhh that much difference? how? I mean its same naa? I mean ............but ok whatever.
<om26er> abhi_nav, I might not be on IRC all the time but am with emails all day
<abhi_nav> om26er, but real time chatting will be useful naa? irc or skype or im?
<om26er> gtalk
<abhi_nav> om26er, so what about that mentorship programm? you read that page?
<nigelb> thekorn: thanks mate!
<om26er> I applied for the team but we can start
<abhi_nav> om26er, ok. what about now?
<om26er> abhi_nav, where would you like to start? favourite app(s) etc
<abhi_nav> om26er, ubuntu , stellarium, firefox, openoffice and abiword thats my favorite
<om26er> GNOME
<om26er> my area
<abhi_nav> om26er, ok but for that i need to sing up on gnome.org?
<om26er> no
<abhi_nav> om26er, ok then lets start
<om26er> the gnome packages in Ubuntu. I am familiar with those
<abhi_nav> om26er, ok
<om26er> you have a gtalk ID
<om26er> PM me
<abhi_nav> om26er, yes I have
<rsajdok> Are they the same bugs?
<rsajdok> What is the difference between https://launchpad.net/linux/+subscribe and https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kernel-bugs ?
<rsajdok> Are these the same bugs?
<xelister> Ubuntu lucid - I just see the boot splash (5 blue dots) after booting. Can't switch to other VT. Computer works (server works, ssh etc).  Can not start X with start gdm nor start kdm
<xelister> a known bug?  how to try to debug?  report against what?
<xelister> it seems radeon GFX stoped working
<xelister> gfx does not start, no way to run X.  No fully working work around. Critical bug? please set priority.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/441653
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 441653 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "xf86OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call (affects: 23) (dups: 1) (heat: 134)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xelister> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnotify/+bug/537208
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 537208 in libnotify (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in notify_get_server_caps() (affects: 12) (dups: 7) (heat: 72)" [Low,Fix committed]
<xelister> this is fixed in what version?
<xelister> I have libnotify1   0.4.5-1ubuntu4    and still same bug
<virusuy> morning friends 0/
<xelister> good morning virusuy :)
<xelister> would be even better if ubuntu would have working graphical mode though
<xelister> who can set priority?   X mode not working on radeons... seems quite critical. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/441653
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 441653 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "xf86OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call (affects: 23) (dups: 1) (heat: 134)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> yofel: no problem,just point me to more if you come across them ;)
<xelister> is it just me or is this channel less active today
 * shadeslayer runs around like krazy waking people up
<xelister>   "WAKE UP, guys, today the YEAR OF LINUX DESKTOP JUST STARTED lol. Also we have native duke nukem forever and a hurd port"
 * abhi_nav waiting for developer days sessins to start
<hggdh> om26er: morning (or evening, as the case may be)
<hggdh> om26er: so you will mentor abhi_nav?
<om26er> hggdh, yes, atually we started
<hggdh> om26er: cool
<abhi_nav> hggdh, hi
<hggdh> hi abhi_nav
<om26er> hggdh, also if there are any other students you can assign them to me
<abhi_nav> om26er, need your help for gwibber
<hggdh> om26er: there are always new requests ;-)
<vish> om26er: while mentoring stick to the wiki :)
<om26er> vish, I should subscribe to that page
<om26er> yes abhi_nav
<vish> om26er: hmm? which page?
<om26er> that wiki, if anything changes
<abhi_nav> om26er, can you see my twit updates?
<om26er> abhi_nav, oh, yes
<om26er> abhi_nav, use gwibber 2.30.1 from lucid-proposed.. its prefered..
<abhi_nav> om26er, my one friend which uses chrome add on for twitter cant see it
<om26er> and fixes alot of bugs
<abhi_nav> om26er, now how to do that?
<om26er> that would be a chrome extension i guess
<abhi_nav> om26er, yes it is
<abhi_nav> om26er, now installing all updates
<jcastro> pedro_: hggdh: do you guys know if there's a reason we only include ubuntu core devs in bug control? why not all ubuntu developers?
<hggdh> jcastro: we just changed it (last Friday) :-) we now accept any team as long as...
<hggdh> jcastro: (1) team is moderated/closed; (2) CoC is required to join the team; (3) there is one -control member that will instruct the team as needed
<jcastro> ok
<hggdh> jcastro: but we are not considering blanket acceptance, at least right now
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 12 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<jaredv> hi, I've been looking through the bugs without packages and found this: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/558774, I'm pretty sure it should be a feature request
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 558774 in ubuntu "GUI Device Manager (Hardware Drivers) should be Bundled with Ubuntu (affects: 1) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,New]
<jaredv> can anyone help me?
<jaredv> oh well , I tried. :(
<yofel> ...
 * maxwellian looks expectantly at yofel
<yofel> hm... he suggests a) that we should ship gnome-device-manager (which is actually in universe) and wants b) some all-powerful device manager which has modprobe, jockey and some other powers..
<yofel> not sure, brainstorm?
<charlie-tca> maybe. Not really a bug at all
<yofel> I'll wishlist it, can someone with a more knowledge about the desktop policies look at that? thanks.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-13
<penguin42> I'm confused; there seems to be a launchpad OpenOffice project - what goes in that launchpad project as opposed to either upstream or in the ubuntu package entrY?
<EzraR> if a bug is reported 3 years ago and is fixed now in lucid but karmic, jaunty, etc... still suffer from it should I close it?
<micahg> EzraR: if it is definitely a bug that was fixed in Lucid, Fix Released, if people still need it in a previous release, they can nominate and follow the SRU procedure
<EzraR> ok, thanks
<bolster> Quick question on a bug submission; I've found some out of date documentation in the gnome-help package, but it is ubuntu specific information. How should I go about reporting this?
<micahg> bolster: ubuntu-bug followed by the package name
<bolster> micahg, any reason it wouldn
<micahg> bolster: ?
<bolster> micahg, any reason it wouldn't go under ubuntu-docs **
<bolster> (having lots of fun with UK keyboard mapping on a US device)
<micahg> bolster: oh, the bug is about the gnome-help package :), sorry I'm a little tired as it's late where I am
<micahg> bolster: ubuntu-bug gnome-help :)
<bolster> micahg, ok, cheers!
<bolster> doesn't matter, already reported anyway :)
<micahg> bolster: k, but you can subscribe for updates and/or mark it as affecting
<bolster> already done :)
<EzraR> a bug that was opend against gnome-vfs but we now use gio/gvfs should be marked fix released or invalid? it wasnt ACTUALLY fixed in gnome-vfs but seems to be fixed because of the move
<micahg> EzraR: that would be invalid if nothing was fixed and it's not applicable anymore
<EzraR> micahg: thnx
<drew212> ddecator: or micahg: got a minute?
<micahg> drew212: sure
<drew212> micahg: if i ask the person in bug 604857 to use apport-collect command, will it give us extra files we need to check her plug ins and add on's that we need?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604857 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu) "flash player plugins chronic crash; installed latest version, uninstalled, redownloaded, reinstalled--can't get to function (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604857
<micahg> drew212: try my flash collect response, most likely the user has flash 9 installed as well
<drew212> pastebin?
<micahg> drew212: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/462848/
<micahg> drew212: bottom is a note for you
<drew212> thanks =) should i also include the apport-collect # command?
<micahg> drew212: nah
<drew212> will that use the necessary hooks?
<micahg> drew212: idk if the hooks are in hardy
<drew212> X_x
<drew212> why do people still use hardy? Isn't 10.04 the new LTS?
<micahg> drew212: LTS to LTS upgrade doesn't happen to .1
<SwedeMike> drew212: because some people still have problem with 10.04
<drew212> to .1?
<micahg> drew212: 10.04.1
<micahg> drew212: and it's supported till April 2011
 * drew212 confused look
<micahg> drew212: it gives the devs 3 months to get any release bugs fixed, LTS is supposed to be high quality
<drew212> ahh
<tnt217> hi all
<tnt217> please help me with my problem
<tnt217> i can not install autoconf version 2.64?
<ejat> anyone can comment on this : http://imagebin.ca/view/6388it6j.html
<vish> hmm , OSX is evil???
<trinikrono> :D
<trinikrono> ping ddecator
<trinikrono> does anyone think bug 517729 should be closed?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 517729 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Doesn't really work on 1GB drive (affects: 1) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517729
<trinikrono> also guys please look at bug 604554
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604554 in ubuntu "sudo tasksel remove lamp-server (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604554
<trinikrono> the reporter is saying that the command: sudo tasksel remove lamp-server
<trinikrono> is actually removing ubuntu-desktop instead
<trinikrono> sounds serious lol
<yofel> trinikrono: the latter one reminds me of the one arand filed, let me check
<yofel> trinikrono: dup of bug 574287 IMO
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 574287 in tasksel (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "tasksel uninstalled my system! (affects: 2) (heat: 59)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<trinikrono> nice thanks yofel
<trinikrono> but still scary
<trinikrono> i am going to mark it as a dupe of your bug
<penguin42> can someone give me a hand with bug 604482
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604482 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "OOo Draw: changes to one objetc are applied to all objects (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604482
<penguin42> it's turning from a straight bug into somehting that isn't clear on the menu, but not sure what to recommend
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 2 starts in 24 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
 * micahg wonders if there's a meeting
<charlie-tca> Message sent out said there was
<charlie-tca> 17:00 UTC
<pedro_> is at 1700 yes
<pedro_> 45 mins from now on
 * micahg forgot to change the alarm
<micahg> in that case, it looks like I'll miss half the meeting, but cest la vi :)
<vish> e
 * pedro_ waves
 * charlie-tca waves
<pedro_> Hello folks, who is here for the BugSquad monthly meeting?
<njin> pedro_: holaaa, I'm ready to start
<pedro_> njin, good timing!
 * GrueMaster sits in the back like a new inductee.
 * yofel waves
<njin> pedro_: it' is the minimum
<charlie-tca> I'm here this time
<pedro_> om26er, hggdh, nigelb, vish, kamusin, around?
<nigelb> yes
<vish> o/
<pedro_> awesome!
<pedro_> let's start
<om26er> y
<om26er> yes
<kamusin> holas
<pedro_> the agenda for today meeting is at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Meeting
<pedro_> so far we have:
<pedro_> # Mentorship program update from Mentors
<pedro_> # Update/Make new Triage videos
<pedro_> # Open Discussions.
<pedro_> let's go for the first item
<pedro_> Mentorship program update from Mentors
<qense> I'm a mentor!
<pedro_> how many mentors we have in the room ? ;-)
<charlie-tca> one here
<pedro_> don't make me hunt you :-P
<qense> pedro_, vish and om26er are mentors as well
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors <- our list of mentors is available here
<qense> and that was a student leaving!
<pedro_> qense, charlie-tca, vish, om26er any updates you want to share re your students?
<charlie-tca> eee!
<charlie-tca> I have been moving and have not even been on line for a week
<om26er> my student is a learner and gets things in no time.
<qense> My student was focussing on the Synaptics input driver, but he felt a bit lonely there. There weren't much people working on those kind of drivers.
<qense> Mine's learning quickly as well.
<vish> qense: when me?
<qense> but dinner time now, got to go, or someone will be angry!
<pedro_> qense, ruuuun! :-P
<qense> vish: you don't have a student?
<qense> bye!
<nigelb> I lost contact with my student a few days after initial contact.  part of it, was my hardware trouble, he didn't report back later
<vish> qense: ;p
<qense> vish: do some work!
<qense> ...
<pedro_> vish, any updates on your students?
<om26er> we started with empathy as I am subscribed to, so that if he makes any mistake, I could be there
<vish> pedro_: i dont have any students.. i thought i mentioned it.
<pedro_> om26er, sounds great :-)
 * vish already in too many places :(
<nigelb> vish: oh, about time you had one
<pedro_> vish, so we can assign all the remaining students to you ? ;-)
 * vish hides
<hggdh> pedro_: called me?
<pedro_> hggdh, yeah we're having the bugsquad meeting thought you might be interested ;-)
 * hggdh bluhes
<pedro_> hggdh, do you have any students ? any updates you might want to share?
<hggdh> I have one -- after initial contact, no news for the last 3 weeks
<hggdh> I am considering dropping him
<pedro_> that sounds fine
<hggdh> roj
<pedro_> ok my update: I'm currently having two students 'elopio' and 'njin'
<vish> nigelb: i should be like you , take up a task an not do it ;p
<pedro_> the first one is actively working on bug days and bugs without a package
<pedro_> lately he has been working on gwibber and gnome-media, so far so good
<nigelb> vish: that should be about cheese
<pedro_> and i'm just starting the work with njin ( we did our first conversation here during the meeting)
<pedro_> so welcome njin ;-)
<om26er> hello njin :)
<njin> Thanks and good things to everyone
<pedro_> alright let's have a look to the students queue
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors/Students
<pedro_> is anybody having time to work with any of them?
<hggdh> pedro_: since I will drop mine, yes, I can get one
<pedro_> kamusin, what about you? don't hide :-P
<pedro_> hggdh, awesome!
 * kamusin runs
<hggdh> you can run, but you cannot hide. I hope ;-)
<kamusin> I can help to DrKenoby.. . last time I saw him working with gwibber reports
<pedro_> kamusin, sounds great
<om26er> interest area: 'any' ... that dont sound good to me, that sounds like a one day show :p
<pedro_> heh well some people doesn't really know in which area to focus so they put any or nothing
<vish> hggdh , pedro_ : so this was the reply I had prepared for de-activating inactive students : http://pastebin.com/EeS2TPSn
<vish> charlie-tca: ^
<pedro_> vish, cool, may you add it to our stock responses? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors/Stock
<hggdh> vish: s/has tried to contact you/has had no contacts from you for some weeks/ ?
<pedro_> seems like hggdh is going to be the first one in using it :-P
<vish> hggdh: sure ,can you edit it?
<charlie-tca> looks good
<vish> pedro_: neither of bcurtiswx's students  responded either
<awardle> hggdh: Sorry for not contacting you earlier, I've had a lot of work on. I agree that it is best to let some one else have my place as I'm going to be busy with school work for a while.
<hggdh> awardle: ah, there you are ;-)
<pedro_> alright folks anything else regarding our mentoring program?
<pedro_> anything else to share?
<pedro_> ok let's move on
<hggdh> awardle: you can always send me/us questions, and we will answer them
<pedro_> * Update/Make new Triage videos
<awardle> hggdh: Okay
<awardle> hggdh: Thanks
<pedro_> we discussed this at the past UDS, we thought it might be a good idea to start doing short clips on how to triage bugs
<pedro_> like assigning bugs to the right component, how to set up the tools to work on a bug day, etc
<njin> Good
<pedro_> what do you guys think about that?
<om26er> videos are much better than reading..
<pedro_> there's one at http://blip.tv/file/3219368 by Brian but the audio isn't the best
 * charlie-tca dislikes videos greatly. I would rather not bother than to have to watch them
<pedro_> what i'd like to do is set up some videos and also add english subtitles to those so they can be translated into another languages
<pedro_> and being used for local bug jams for example
 * om26er would have never learnt packaging if it was not for those videos from dholbac
<njin> But for us that don't know anythings it can be helpfull and faster
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Yeh it's very difficult to do videos in the background and you tend to have to listen as well
<charlie-tca> I read. I do not do well watching
<awardle> It is more difficult to follow a video that step-by-step text
<charlie-tca> I would suggest insuring we have both, videos and wiki pages
<pedro_> right, we don't want to delete the documentation or anything like that
<njin> charlie-tca +1
<kamusin> om26er, true true..
<pedro_> ok shall we do a call for topics on the bugsquad list?
<om26er> kamusin, ;)
<pedro_> then we can choose from those topics which ones we're going to record/publish
<charlie-tca> pedro_: +1
<pedro_> awesome, i'll send an email asking for those shortly
<pedro_> let's move to the next topic on the agenda
<charlie-tca> And, for anyone wanting to hurry up and start, maybe they could start with hug day procedures
<pedro_> * Open Discussions
<pedro_> true ;-)
<pedro_> any extra topics for the meeting?
<awardle> This is going back to the mentorship program. I think it would be useful to send a student a message when they apply to join the program that it may be a while before they get a mentor.
<kamusin> remember that this thursday is pidgin bugday so if you can help us santa will give you a nice present this xmas :)
<vish> kamusin: pidgin? wasnt it kde day?
<pedro_> that was yesterday
<vish> rather isnt it...
<vish> oh!
<pedro_> awardle, noted, we say that on the wiki page but not when they want to join the team
<pedro_> kamusin, can i get a pony for xmas?
<pedro_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100715 <- that's the bug day page
<vish> i want more hrs in a day!
<pedro_> ok friends, anything else?
<pedro_> otherwise let's wrap up
<vish> nope
<pedro_> ok ! thanks everybody for attending!
<vish> pedro_: thanks!
<charlie-tca> Thanks, pedro_
 * pedro_ hugs the bugsquad
<pedro_> time to lunch now ;-)
<qense> ;)
<qense> whoops
<njin> i'm ready to lunch
<qense> anyway, hello!
<vish> qense: maybe you can also direct simar to ubuntu-x , they could also help
 * hggdh tries to remember what 'lunch' feels/tastes like...
<vish> hggdh: that what too much smoke does.. ;p
 * vish hides
<njin> Excuse a minute i've to help my wife in cooking
<qense> vish: I've done that several times, be he has to get used to waiting for a response, I guess.
<vish> yeah..
 * hggdh looks around for vish...
<qense> It seems meetings on this time of the day are often interfered by eating-related-circumstances.
<simar> vish, I know thats a *shame* but anybody seldom responds there . :(
<simar> qense, hi
<vish> qense: we indians seem to always be in a hurry ;)
<qense> simar: I know, it can be quite frustrating at times to never get a response.
<qense> simar: and hello
<qense> vish: Because you do so much!
<qense> it's amazing what you all pull off
<simar> qense, ya :<
<vish> simar: usually folks dont watch the irc , and often respond even a day later :)
<vish> qense: i seriously need more time in a day! i need sleep :s
<qense> vish: Ah, sleep. Quite important.
<qense> simar: After a while people should start to answer. But it helps if you formulate your question understandably in one sentence. Sometimes people will look at it after you're gone and do things to the bugs even when you're not online anymore.
<qense> Although it should be possible to get a response in a reasonable time for most of the questions.
<vish> simar: they leave irc client running 24x7 and the timezones are always a problem
<qense> Yeah, some have IRC client servers that are connected all the time so they don't miss anything.
<simar> vish, qense ya i see ..
<simar> qense, vish vish, I have decided to get working with kernel team (touchpad), I think i can get better response there .. I have talked to Jfo about this
<vish> cool!
<qense> simar: Good! You've been looking around on your own. I appreciate that. The kernel team is indeed the most useful place to go for if you're interested in the bugs you've been triaging.
<qense> They are happy with any triager who wants to work on bugs related to the kernel, so you'll be very welcome if you decide to do some work there.
<qense> Every traiged bug helps
<qense> Don't forget that, you don't have to triage 50 bugs a day if you don't have the time or the energy to do so. We appreciate every contribution.
<simar> qense, Ya i'm more intrested about hardware related things .. about that i have been replying to your email (i mean my mail eventually)
<qense> ok
<qense> I'm happy you're finding out what you like to work on.
<vish> hggdh: so this is the final version: http://pastebin.com/xjwKSJSM , sound good?
<vish> for the reply^
<hggdh> looking
<hggdh> vish: sounds perfect, thank toy
<hggdh> s/toy/you/
<qense> toy!
<vish> hggdh: thanks.. and I'm deactivating awardle too :)
<hggdh> qense, my dyslexia sometimes produces weird results ;-)
<vish> hmm , did maco give any updates on here students?
<qense> maco!
<maco> im at work
<maco> shhh
<vish> her*
<vish> ;)
<qense> hggdh: I hope you don't have much other trouble with it.
<simar> qense, thanks for your  your encourging attitude :))
<qense> simar: You're welcome. I'm happy to help you. :)
 * vish  says "Sense" in Chinese accent ;)
<qense> vish: Chinese?! Why would anyone ever do that? :P
<maco> qense: i suspect "because they're chinese"?
<qense> I know I once said it sounded a bit like 'sensu', but that was before I heard how people pronounce THAT in English.
<nigelb> vish: can deactive saby too?
<nigelb> vish is Indian :D
<vish> nigelb: why? have you tried again?
<nigelb> I have to try again?
<nigelb> i.e. is there a process?
<vish> maco: back to work ;p
<nigelb> vish: when is your session again? friday? *nudge* :D
<qense> vish: try your Dutch accent
 * micahg is wondering what happened in the meeting (will have to wait 7 minutes for IRC logs) :)
<vish> nigelb: oh! session!
<vish> darn it!
 * nigelb missed most of it
<nigelb> vish: hahaha
<vish> qense: i prefer thinking of your name like > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensei
<vish> ;)
<qense> Me in my mentor role. :)
<simar> qense, I want a bit of your time about a bug where there is a conflict b/w thinking of two triagers ...https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/554980  ...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 554980 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "two finger scroll/multitouch not working on lenovo thinkpad w510 having SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad.. (affects: 9) (heat: 70)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<qense> simar: Are you one of the triagers?
<micahg> so are we still in meeting?
<simar> qense, ya
<qense> micahg: Not really.
<vish> micahg: mentor update and then video tutorials are planned
<qense> simar: And who is the other? What is the conflict about, according to you?
<vish> in meeting
<micahg> k, well can someone reassign my mentees please, I can answer questions if I'm around, but no real time to mentor right now
<vish> micahg: have they contacted you?
<vish> or MIA?
<qense> simar: lookinga t it
<micahg> vish: I'm MIA :)
<simar> qense, He dinnt use good words .. he's not right (may be thats a diff in thinking) .. actually there is a short term bad remedy and a good actual fix. He's abstucting me to mark the bug as a duplicate ..
<vish> micahg: well , thats another issue ;p .. but i dont think i'v seen them around...
<qense> simar: I left a comment. You're right, I don't even think that the proposed 'patch' (it is not a patch) should even be distributed by us. Go ahead, and mark the bug as a duplicate.
<simar> qense, thankyou very much .. :))
<simar> qense, feels like a king ..
<qense> simar: I would like to give you advice: use less final stops and try to use a bit more paragraphs. Good-looking formatting of your texts makes them look more professional, which would make you more convincing. :)
<qense> simar: Also, a tip: you can link to bug reports on Launchpad in comments and bug descriptions by just typing, e.g., bug #308191
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 308191 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Multitouch support not available for -synaptics (affects: 35) (dups: 3) (heat: 228)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308191
<qense> the text 'bug #number' will be linked by launchpad.
<simar> qense, I note it for now. Your such advices are always welcome :)
<simar> qense, Another good tip. I just need it.
<qense> simar: Professional looking and sounding texts are important because we are often the only face of the Ubuntu Community that is seen by our many users and because it distinguishes us from the rest of the comments, which aren't always written in regular English. :)
<simar> qense, Ya I think I need to work on it, a bit.
<qense> simar: Don't worry, no one sounds perfect and we don't want to sound like machines or bureaucratic company support staff. But of course we can always improve ourselves.
<simar> qense, True
<vish> pedro_: what was DrKenobi's time available?
<vish> i recall having seen it in the wiki
 * vish searches page info
<vish> oddly he seems to have removed it!
<vish> earlier it was 00:00 -03:00 UTC
<qense> strange
<njin> f
<vish> micahg: oh ,you meant you say , you havent yet contacted them???
<vish> meant to*
<vish> got it mixed up :D
<micahg> vish: yes :)
<vish> uh oh!
<vish> i wonder how many other mentors havent yet contacted :s
<vish> pedro_: yeah , so I dont see anyone available for DrKenobi , micahg is busy we already have to switch his students. at least until we get we get an update from maco or greg-g  , they are the only other folks in that timeslot
<pedro_> vish, let me send DrKenobi an email to ask him about the times again
<vish> pedro_: cool , thanks! and probably a mail to the BC list , regarding mentors update?
<pedro_> vish, will do ;-)
<vish> pedro_: awesome!
<njin> pedro_: can we start somenthing
<pedro_> njin, sure let me send a blog announcement and i'll be back to you, one sec
<njin> pedro_: ok
<njin> pedro_: sorry conn problem
<pedro_> njin, no worries ;-)
<hggdh> pedro_: I need a new tag, for work-intensive triage (mostly for the server team, but could be generic). Any suggestions?
<njin> was right my last triage ?
<hggdh> all: please chime in ^
<pedro_> njin, yes that's ok :-)
<pedro_> njin, move to another on the list and let me know if you have any questions
<njin> oh, now i have to leave becouse tomorrow i start working at 7:00 o'clock
<hggdh> pedro_: I cannot seem to come up with a small-enough, descriptive tag... the best I got so far is 'work-intensive' :-(
<pedro_> njin, sure whenever you can ;-)
<njin> tomorrow i'm here again.
<pedro_> njin, yeap see you tomorrow! have a good rest of your day
<njin> Have a fantastic day !
<pedro_> hggdh, heh work-intensive sounds perfect to me :-P
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> cool. I will set it in, then
<pedro_> hggdh, remember to add it to Tags page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<hggdh> pedro_: I will
<trothigar> Hi when confirming bugs on bug days should one test on the current stable ubuntu release, or ubuntu+1?
<trothigar>     /set irc_conf_mode 1
<stlsaint> ddecator: still waiting ;)
<hggdh> trothigar: testing on the reported release (to confirm) and then on the development would be very good
<trothigar> hggdh: ty
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-14
<Takyoji> I take it that the wait time for a triaging mentor is a couple days?
<stlsaint> Takyoji: yes it is and maybe sometimes longer
<Takyoji> alright
<stlsaint> Takyoji: still add your name though, you may get assinged faster if your timezone is compatible better than mine
<Takyoji> "add my name" where though?
<Takyoji> I sent a notice to the bugsquad-mentorship Launchpad group about 2 days ago.
<Takyoji> (if that's what you're referring to)
<om26er> greg-g, there?
<om26er> greg-g, can you make this commit http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gwibber-committers/gwibber/trunk/revision/766 to gwibber 2.30 branch please https://code.launchpad.net/~gwibber-committers/gwibber/2.30
<om26er> its a one line fix but makes gwibber to start.
<om26er> bug 383759
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 383759 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Gwibber fails to start when GNOME has a floating point font set (affects: 45) (dups: 15) (heat: 172)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383759
<ali1234> what is the best way to debug pulseaudio?
<ali1234> let me ask that another way, how can i find out why some application always stops playing audio after exactly 1 sample?
<ali1234> in answer to my own question, edit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf set log level to debug and then pulseaudio -k and watch syslog
<trothigar> please can someone set #565465 status as wishlist
<trothigar> ^ lp:565465
<brunogirin> hi all, I've got a bug to do with multiple screen support in Lucid, is libxinerama1 the correct package to file this against?
<yofel> lp 565465
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 565465 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "Should allow more than one language for spell checking (affects: 1) (heat: 41)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565465
<trothigar> yofel: ty
<yofel> trothigar: actually... I think that should be reported to the pidgin devs instead of brainstorm as it's an app specific improvement
<trothigar> yofel: Good point, I'll forward it upstream.
<yofel> thanks :)
<yofel> trothigar: after sending a bug upstream we usually post the upstream link with the 3. response from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#A%20bug%20that%20should%20be%20handled%20upstream in a comment
<yofel> trothigar: also, it's helpful if you put a link to the launchpad bug into the upstream report, like it was done here https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=514318
<ubot2> Gnome bug 514318 in general "gnome-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<trothigar> yofel: thanks very much. Also in response 2 it should be Is as the first word not Are. Would it be alright if I corrected it?
<yofel> hm, "Are there any news about this bug?". I think it's fine... any native english speakers here?
<charlie-tca> I just came on, what bug?
<trothigar> yofel: yes me
<trothigar> yofel: news is singular
<yofel> charlie-tca: grammer question ;)
<yofel> *grammar
<yofel> trothigar: will you change it or should I do it?
<trothigar> yofel: I'll do it.
<yofel> ok, thanks
<trothigar> yofel: Now that the bug has been forwarded upstream should the status of the launchpad bug not be wishlist?
<yofel> bug 565465
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 565465 in pidgin (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Should allow more than one language for spell checking (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565465
<yofel> status is Triaged, Importance is Wishlist
<sh4g0> hi!
<Gatete>  buenas creo que tengo un bug y no se que hacer, alguien me puede ayudar
<brunogirin> sh4g0: hi!
<brunogirin> Gatete: si, puedes describir el bug?
<Gatete> cuando hay nueve pestañas abierta enpiza a parpadear
<Gatete> puede ser una limitacion, hace poco que lo tengo
<Gatete> alguien me puede ayudar, tengo la version 10.4
<Gatete> hay alguien alli que me comprenda
<fabio> Gatete, y el bug en que producto se presenta?
<Gatete> creo que es del propio entorno grafico
<fabio> cuando dices 9 pestañas?, donde abres esas  9 pestañas, nautilus?
<Gatete> nueve carpetas, programas lo que sea cuando llego a 9, parpadea
<Gatete> /etc/X11/xorg.conf he buscado este archivo pero no salia
<fabio> dmes?
<fabio> dmesg?
<Gatete> pero si uno  llamado xkrapper
<hggdh> folks -- please go to a -es channel. The language here is English
<Gatete> ningun tipo de mensaje, se queda asi hasta que cierro una
<thekorn> it's a shame I quit my spanish class after a semester ;)
<Gatete> tengo la barra en el lado derecho
<Gatete> saben si esto ha pasado ha mas gente
<fabio> que raro tu error
<fabio> que vga usas?
<Gatete> disculpen saben si es por configuracion o es un problema
<Gatete> join #ubuntu-bug-es
<Gatete>  (?)
<Gatete> intregrada, creo que de intel, como lo miro
<charlie-tca> !es
<ubot2> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cipherz> hello, so I think I found a bug under the installer which is not filled: I had 3 primary partitions, created an extended and 2 primary (swap and root partition) wanted to install mbr into my new root partition but I could not select it in the list, only see it :( I quit the installer, fdisk'd it and problme solved.. think its because it cant see the partition yet at that stage.. The true question is ''how do I file installation bugs ?)
<brunogirin> cipherz: file it against ubiquity, see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage
<cipherz> thanks, should have tried that link, but wasnt sure if I was to file it against a package as it was a part of the installer :)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 about to start in 19 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<thekorn> dholbach, hello mister UDW, thanks for the reminder
<dholbach> :D
<enav> hi
<om26er> Hello enav
<enav> :-D
<EzraR> if a backport request has the package listed as also effects is it ok if I remove it?
<EzraR> or should i leave it
<micahg> EzraR: bug #?
<EzraR> 603276
<om26er> bug 603276
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 603276 in kraft (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Please backport kraft (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/603276
<EzraR> thnx om26er
<om26er> EzraR, :)
<micahg> EzraR: you can mark the Ubuntu task invalid
<micahg> EzraR: and fix the title to include the version to be backported
<EzraR> micahg: ok thnx
<vish> maco: ^^ seems like a kde bug  [following from -reviews]
<abhi_nav> hello friends! :)
<mohi1> bye abhi_nav (:
<abhi_nav> mohi1, :)
<abhi_nav> om26er, you there?
<om26er> hello again abhi_nav :)
<abhi_nav> om26er, hi can you set importance of bug # 604775 and 604773 and 604770?
<om26er> bug 604775
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604775 in lernid "cannot copy paste to terminal (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604775
<abhi_nav> om26er, I submitted them yesterday
<om26er> bug 604773
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604773 in lernid "lernid doesnt connect to chat rooms quickly. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604773
<om26er> bug 604770
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604770 in lernid "user name dont apper as they are (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604770
<om26er> abhi_nav, I cant. thats upstream where you reported :(
<abhi_nav> om26er, is lernid team here?
<abhi_nav> hello anyone from lernid team?
<vish> abhi_nav: the lernid team will set importance when they see the bug... meanwhile you can triage Ubuntu bugs :)
<abhi_nav> vish, sure :)
<abhi_nav> vish, just to know, do lernid team come here? or they have separate channel?
<vish> abhi_nav: there is #lernid and there are a few members from lernid team lurking here as well..
<abhi_nav> vish, ok thanks
<abhi_nav> om26er i have given solution for bug # 577482 this solutino works for me. so what to do about that bug?
<abhi_nav> bug 577482
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 577482 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Window decoration and title bar is missing in Lucid (affects: 12) (dups: 1) (heat: 72)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577482
<om26er> I wonder, maybe send the bug upstream
<abhi_nav> om26er,  i think it is already sent upstream. can you just check for me?
<om26er> gtk-window-decorator I think starts on login
<abhi_nav> om26er, no but we (the bug affected people :) ) need to add it explicitly. so when that bug appers we have it gtk to start so actualy bug is there but it dont affect.
<om26er> abhi_nav, apparently on ubuntuforums someone suggested to add /usr/share/compiz as startup app
<abhi_nav> om26er, can you give me that forum link?
 * om26er guess the cause can be the real fast boot ?
<abhi_nav> may be :)
<abhi_nav> om26er, in pm
<njin> pedro_: hello
<enav> hi
<vish> njin: pedr-o is in a class right now , it will get over in ~30mins
<simar_mohaar> vish, I would be happy, if you could see the comments( may be later) in the bug #554980. If you have time :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 554980 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "two finger scroll not working on SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad. (affects: 9) (heat: 70)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554980
<vish> njin: you can join the #ubuntu-classroom
<vish> njin: class is about bug triage , forwarding
<njin> vish: Thanks
<vish> njin: np , you can ask questions in  #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<njin> ok, thanks again :)
<vish> simar_mohaar: hmm, interesting bug you got going there ;)
 * vish reads comments
<simar_mohaar> vish, But I don't know what to do now. :(
<vish> simar_mohaar: hmm , yeah , the bug is a bit of a mess , not sure how the Ubuntu X team wants to handle it..
<vish> simar_mohaar: but the OP's comment does sound reasonable and to just leave this bug for two-finger touch/scrolling
<enav> im being digging at lauchedpad long time but i cant find the bug that make my computer crash after long idle periods
<simar_mohaar> vish, But is a patch possible which can set variable properties, which are different for different touchpads ?
<simar_mohaar> vish, Sorry for late responses . I'm on #ubuntu-classroom :(
<vish> simar_mohaar: should be possible , but the #ubuntu-x team are the folks who would know more
<vish> np..
<simar_mohaar> vish, these properties are different for thousands of different touchpads possible. Still if you say I will confirm this from Alberto. He's one of the upstream patch writer.
<stanley_robertso> hi all .. iam new to this bug team.. just wanted to understand the 5-day presentation.. can somebody help me in understandin git ?
<njin> Pedro_: are you in?
<njin> pedro_: are you in ?
<pedro_> njin, i'm here now ;-), sorry was having lunch
<njin> I tooo
<pedro_> ;-)
<njin> ;-)
<pedro_> is "Kangaroo" around ?
<simar> pedro_, I will be greatful if you could tell me how you do that firefox #<bug no> thing.
 * penguin42 tried to look at one of the bugs with a patch for review, and it's a bizarre type of life story one thats been going on for 4 years; it needs a poltician not a coder by the looks of it
<pedro_> simar, sure one sec
<simar> pedro_, no problem
<pedro_> simar, ok go to Firefox -> Bookmarks -> Organize Bookmarks -> and Create a New Bookmark
<pedro_> simar, in Name choose whatever you want and in Location put something like:
<pedro_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/TheBugTrackerYouWantToSearchFor/%s
<pedro_> en replace "TheBugTrackerYouWantToSearchFor" for the name of the bug tracker on launchpad for example for Gnome bugs use gnome-bugs
<simar> pedro_, k
<pedro_> then enter keyword you want that bookmark to be activated with and that's all
<pedro_> i use 'gnome' as keyword for gnome bugs
<simar> pedro_ k
<pedro_> and then for use it just enter at the address field in firefox something like
<simar> pedro_, I normally use launchpad and freedesktop
<pedro_> keyword 123456
<pedro_> and you'll be redirected to that
<pedro_> cool ;-)
<pedro_> let me know if it works for you
<vish> hmm , how to use keyword! , never used it in FF
<vish> i'v bookmarked the link gnome link and not sure how to trigger the keyword #
 * vish stops being lazy and reads man pages ;)
<micahg> pedro_: there's always /msg ubot2 gnome XXXXX
<pedro_> micahg, only on irc ;-)
<pedro_> vish, how to use the keyword?
<pedro_> vish, ctrl+L  ; keyword number
<vish> pedro_: cool! yeah , just googled it thanks!
<simar> pedro_, Great work for me!!
<pedro_> vish, you're welcome
<vish> was reading this http://www.mozilla.org/docs/end-user/keywords.html
<pedro_> simar, awesome!
<simar> Thanks pedro_
<vish> looks like they are using you trick :)
<pedro_> you're welcome simar
<pedro_> share it with others ;-)
<pyro_akm> Hello, I don't know where to post this bug to inform Ubuntu developpers. I've tryed to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) on PS3, and the cell-sdk package is not installable.
<vish> micahg: that gives the lp bug# ?
 * vish tries
<micahg> vish: that can give you a link for any tracker
<micahg> vish: any tracker ubot2 knows about
<vish> pedro_'s thing was about using the upstream bug# and finding the lp bug
<vish> micahg: ^
<micahg> vish: ah, I misunderstoof
<micahg> *misunderstood
<vish> micahg: we have to shakedown pedro_ one day for more tricks :p
<vish> he seems to have a lot of them ;)
 * pedro_ runs 
<hggdh> pyro_akm: have you opened a bug against it?
<simar> Works for me against launchpad also. Thanks again pedro_
<pyro_akm> I've just seen that the bug is allready listed here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cell-sdk/+bug/581339
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 581339 in cell-sdk (Ubuntu) "cell-sdk fails to install with unmet dependencies (affects: 1) (heat: 58)" [Undecided,New]
<MadCowBoy_> Hi all, My first attempt at triaging a bug. Check it out, I think its status should be set to wishlist.
<MadCowBoy_> hope im not stepping on sanderdDs toes/karma
<charlie-tca> MadCowBoy_: bug number? Usually as "bug #"
<MadCowBoy_> #605166
<charlie-tca> bug 605166
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605166 in brasero (Ubuntu) "Brasero does not tell to install gstreamer-plugins-bad-multiverse in order to get mplex when burning a video dvd (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605166
<MadCowBoy_> right on, thanks for the hint.
<charlie-tca> Okay
<charlie-tca> If you refer them to brainstorm, normally the status will be invalid, since it is not a bug
<charlie-tca> If we confirm it, it should probably go upstream against brassero, so the "nice to have" can be added by upstream instead of us
<charlie-tca> Please don't assign bugs to yourself or anyone else unless you are fixing them.
<MadCowBoy_> OK, I get you.
<MadCowBoy_> OK, will do,
<charlie-tca> For a first bug, though, it is not a bad thing to be told these things. I also always subscribe to every bug I touch, so I know if there is any response to what I did/said.
<charlie-tca> I have fixed it. Thank you very much for trying. We really appreciate any help you are willing to give.
<MadCowBoy_> thanks charlie-tca, I figure I'd like to contribute, any other suggestions would be helpful,
<MadCowBoy_> I'll find another one to try.
<charlie-tca> Great! Please keep trying
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-15
<stanley_robertso> hi all.. anyone online ?
<cyphermox> stanley_robertso, hi
<stanley_robertso> hi cyphermox
<stanley_robertso> cyphermox, need a small info.. I have applied for bugsquad membership.. any idea.. how much it might take .. to get approved
<cyphermox> stanley_robertso, if you mean how long, I'd say it usually takes about a week to get an answer, maybe? I'm honestly not sure :)
<stanley_robertso> cyphermox, thanks .. so i have to wait for 1 week.. to start working on bugs.. i guess so .. am i right ?
<cyphermox> stanley_robertso, no, please do start now ;)
<stanley_robertso> cyphermox,  where we can see the active/open bugs.. i searched the ubuntu wiki page.. but could not get a link.. might be i missed somewhere
<cyphermox> stanley_robertso, you can still help confirm bugs and ask reporters to get more info, or file upstream bugs, etc.
<cyphermox> stanley_robertso, what do you mean by active and open bugs? you might be interested in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.importance%3Alist=UNDECIDED&assignee_option=none&field.has_no_package=on
<cyphermox> stanley_robertso, ^ those are bugs needing to get assigned to the right package
<stanley_robertso> cyphermox, thanks a lot ... cool.. will have a look and dig into them ;)
<roopesh> cyphermox, stanley_robertson here ....
<zimio> hey should I mark this  as a support question? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/605683
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605683 in firefox (Ubuntu) "allow monochrome fonts in firefox (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> zimio: no
<zimio> uh xD thank you
<stanley_robertso> any bug squad member online ?
<drew212> hey micahg, firefox -ProfileManager doesn't start the profile manager =X
<micahg> drew212: sure it does, if firefox is closed
<drew212> micahg: just tested that =D
<sbeattie> drew212: include -no-remote if there's an already running firefox and you want to start another instance of firefox under a different profile.
<drew212> sbeattie: nice, thank you!
<stanley_robertso> hi abhi_nav
<abhi_nav> hi stanley_robertso
<stanley_robertso> hi abhi_nav .. are you into bug squad ?
<abhi_nav> stanley_robertso, yes
<abhi_nav> stanley_robertso, ping
<abhi_nav> brb
<trinikrono> mornings all
<vish> !ask | stanley_robertso
<ubot2> stanley_robertso: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vish> regarding " <stanley_robertso> any bug squad member online ?  " :)
<ddecator> ah vish, the master of factoids :)
<vish> ;p
<vish> stanley_robertso: in my experience , when such questions are asked less people volunteer :D ...  they dont often want to get stuck with answering about things they dont know ;)
<trinikrono> tell him to ask the mighty google :D
<ddecator> vish: if you get a chance, can you let me know if my email about my students was enough?
<vish> ddecator: email enough?  i didnt understand
<ddecator> vish: i replied to pedro's email asking about the status of students, not sure if my response was detailed enough
<vish> ah ...
 * vish  checks mails
<vish> ddecator: looks great!.. thats about the right amount of info :)
<ddecator> vish: alright, thanks :)
<vish> nigelb: you asked to de-activate saby , have you tried contacting him again?
<vish> maybe remind him?
<vish> nigelb: remind him that there are others waiting , and if there is no response or if he is busy now , we can de-activate him for now and then add him later
<ddecator> vish: btw, stlsaint has tried to get a mentor a few times before without luck. he's excited to help out, so if there is someone that would be good for him ;)
<vish> ddecator: yeah , i know stlsaint and a few others are waiting.. :s
<ddecator> stlsaint: there you go they know
<vish> we need to sort out the lurking inactive students first..
<trinikrono> happy hugday :D https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100715
<trinikrono> i hope you guys use pidgin like me
<stlsaint> ddecator: :D
<stlsaint> ddecator: you *do* love me!
<ddecator> stlsaint: of course! i love all triagers!
<stlsaint> ddecator: well technically im not one yet! ;)
<vish> ddecator: if you can take another student , it would be quicker for stlsaint  ;)
<ddecator> stlsaint: and potential triagers ;)
<stlsaint> ddecator: uh oh...ball is in your court!
<vish> stlsaint: its too much to ask from ddecator :)
<vish> he already has 2
<ddecator> vish: well drew212 is very close to being ready for BC (he might already be, need to review some of his more recent work) so if there isn't anyone else then i can take on stlsaint after drew graduates
<stlsaint> vish: i see
<ddecator> plus i'm part of the new BugSquad/Beginners Team mentorship combo now, haha
<stlsaint> haha
<vish> stlsaint: so , yeah , i'll ask again today , we'll try to get you a mentor soon :)
<stlsaint> ddecator: the *very* new
<vish> stlsaint: in the mean while you can always ask here..
<ddecator> stlsaint: indeed
<stlsaint> vish: orly?
<stlsaint> vish: i can make a public room announcement :D
<vish> stlsaint: yeah , abhi_nav , got hold of om26er by asking here
<vish> stlsaint: btw , i first meant about asking questions here , but sure you can poach ;p
<ddecator> that's how trinikrono got assigned to me, haha
<trinikrono> i poach alot lol
<stlsaint> trinikrono: got any poaching tips :D
<stlsaint> vish: well i actually havent started triaging anything just yet....just read up on the guide some :(
<trinikrono> stlsaint:  as ddecator would say join the 5-a-day
<vish> stlsaint: assigning bugs to packages is a good start :  http://tiny.cc/s36xt
<ddecator> well you two stole the words out of my mouth..
<trinikrono> :D
<trinikrono> erm the hugday tools and the greese monkey scripts
<ddecator> those too
<ddecator> stlsaint: you're welcome to ping me, but i just can't handle taking you on as an official student atm :)
<trinikrono> stlsaint:  you can pm me too if i can help
<trinikrono> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/EasyTasks you rem this page ddecator lol
<ddecator> oh yah, that one i had never heard of, haha
<ddecator> i feel like i did my part as a mentor right now :)
<kermiac> The new sort options on edge are nice! http://imgbin.org/images/2038.png
<vish> hmm , never knew of that page either!
<vish> easy tasks!
<kermiac> hey stlsaint, what packages are you interested in mate?
<ddecator> kermiac: those are new in edge? oh..i've used them a fair amount already, haha
<kermiac> ddecator: maybe only new for me haha... I hadn't noticed the bug heat, # of comments, etx
<ddecator> kermiac: multitasking enough?
<kermiac> ddecator: that's only one lot of ff windows.... my poor ff hates me. I've got around 10 ff windows open with close to the same amount of tabs
<vish> kermiac: yay , wanna be a mentor?
<ddecator> kermiac: whoa mate, i can't keep track of more than 6-8 tabs at a time, haha
<vish> kermiac: add yourself to the list with mention of time available : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors/
<ddecator> vish: no pressure ;)
<vish> ;p
<kermiac> vish: maybe... I've been talking to Dray about it lately. I'm interested in helping out I just don't know what times I'll be available. It varies
<kermiac> haha
<trinikrono> hey what do we do with sig crashes in pidgin?
 * stlsaint is sorting bookmark manager
<vish> ddecator: you care about stlsaint or not ? ;p
<stlsaint> YEA!?!?
<yofel_> kermiac: are those new? I've used them for quite a while now ^^
<ddecator> vish: of course i do. you trying to get mitch to be his mentor? haha
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<kermiac> yofel_:  yeah, it seems like they're not... I obviously am not as observant as I thought i was :P
<ddecator> morning BUGabundo_remote
<yofel_> :P
<vish> ddecator: nah , not necessarily , for stlsaint but just if he is interested :)
<vish> there are several others waiting ..
<vish> students ..
<ddecator> after this first batch graduates there shouldn't be as much backlog (i hope)
<ddecator> then again, if it becomes more popular :)
<stanley_robertso> hi ddecator
<kermiac> vish: is there a list of students? My timezone is UTC +10
<ddecator> hi stanley_robertso
<stanley_robertso> iam newebie to this bug team .. thought of being online in the channel
<vish> kermiac: the list of students waiting : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors/Students , but if you can add you time available , we can assign the student depending on the match
<ddecator> stanley_robertso: that's a great place to start :)
<vish> mentors page : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors/
<kermiac> vish: ok, I'll add myself :) But i cant guarantee I'll be available at the same time each day
<ddecator> kermiac: few people can, as long as you're generally available
<vish> kermiac: yup , no one is always ;) , but you can fix the time with your students
<vish> that days rather..
<stanley_robertso> ddecator, vish .. i have applied for new member to the bug team.. can somebody help me .. in getting it approved.
<ddecator> btw, if anybody can give me feedback on the wiki style change i proposed, right now the responses have been about 50/50
<vish> hggdh: bdmurray :  stanley_robertso seems to be waiting for BugSquad Membership
<vish> stanley_robertso: post your lp link here
<vish> ddecator: ++++
<stanley_robertso> here it is vish .. https://launchpad.net/~roopesh-majeti
<vish> hggdh: bdmurray ^
<vish> stanley_robertso: they will add you once they come online.. they are in different timezones ;)
<vish> nigelb: ?
<stanley_robertso> sure vish
<stanley_robertso> thanks
<stanley_robertso> ddecator, vish .. one small question..when we analyze and fix issues.. which release we generally target for.. i have Ubuntu 9.10 installed on my machine
<ddecator> usually development
<trinikrono> +1 lol
<ddecator> but you don't have to use the development release
<ddecator> it's not a requirement for triage, we just like things to be tested on the development release
<stanley_robertso> ddecator, cool.. so i can test the bugs in 9.10 version and take further tests.. I guess .. when a mentor will be assigned to me.. i can ask/bother my mentor with all these questions :)
<ddecator> sure, or ask them here :)
<kermiac> hey vish, I added myself to the mentor page. Do you want me to send an email to the BC list? It seems like all the requested info is what I just added to the wiki page
<stlsaint> for giggles: http://lkml.org/lkml/2010/4/1/128
<ddecator> ha
<vish> kermiac: cool! no need for BC list , just apply to the mentor team , and I'll approve you
<stlsaint> poster was pretty serious about editing a config and turning a processor into its counterpart :D
<yofel> stanley_robertso: information about using the development release can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/UsingDevelopmentReleases usually it's best to use it in a VirtualMachine
<stlsaint> l8er
<stlsaint> folks
<kermiac> vish: done
<stanley_robertso> yes yofel .. iam using the ubuntu on vmware itself :)
<yofel> ^^
<kermiac> does anyone know of a gwibber bug re not being able to post to facebook?
<ddecator> i haven't run into that..
<vish> kermiac: approved! :)
<kermiac> ddecator: ok, thanks mate I'll keep looking. I had 2 people talking to me about it today
<kermiac> thanks vish :)
<vish> kermiac: thank you :)
<stanley_robertso> kermiac, can u eloborate the gwibber bug .. a little..
<stanley_robertso> or any web link .. about it
<kermiac> hey stanley_robertso. I don't have a bug #. 2 of the people that I support are having an issue where they can't post to facebook. I just fired up gwibber & am experiencing the same issue. I still haven't investigated the issue much at all but it's probably related to bug #595265
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595265 in gwibber (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "Can not add Facebook account as add button not displayed after authorisation. (affects: 104) (dups: 16) (heat: 478)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595265
<kermiac> if I understand it correctly, most gwibber & fb issues seem to be stemming from that problem. But as I said, I haven't really looked into it much yet
<ddecator> kermiac: have you tried restarting gwibber? (kill gwibber-service and restart)
<kermiac> that was the first thing I tried Dray. Running gwibber in debug mode spits a lot of "TypeError: string indices must be integers" errors
<ddecator> no idea then. i haven't had issues with it, but i have posted to FB from gwibber in a few days
<stanley_robertso> iam planning to install gwibber and give it a shot .. :) in 9.10 ubuntu version
<kermiac> I haven't tried killing off the fb settings in gwibber yet & forcing it to re-authorise. It seems that I haven't had updates from fb in gwibber for around a week. I'll look into it further when i have more time, 595265 seems to explain the issue though
<ddecator> worked for me in karmic before i upgraded
<ddecator> kermiac: oh yah, i had to go in there lately and re-authorize. i didn't have to delete the account, but i did have to re-authorize because it wasn't updating. now it's working
<kermiac> ddecator: ah, hopefully that will do the trick :)
<ddecator> sorry Mitch, forgot i had to do that a few days ago, haha
<kermiac> haha, no probs Dray :)
<nigelb> vish: I'm not admin. poke ara
<nigelb> (or pedro)
<vish> nigelb: hmm? for which?  I was asking about saby
<nigelb> vish: ah, er
<nigelb> what were you asking?
<vish> nigelb:  nigelb: you asked to de-activate saby , have you tried contacting him again? ,  nigelb: remind him that there are others waiting , and if there is no response or if he is busy now , we can de-activate him for now and then add him later
<nigelb> vish: I'll do that when I get home
<vish> nigelb: neat!
<trinikrono> anyone from bugcontrol here
<trinikrono> i believe bug 596426 can be wishlisted
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 596426 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "So tiny "×" to click to close tabs (affects: 1) (heat: 162)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596426
<abhi_nav> stanley_robertso, you want to talk something?
<yofel> mvo: would bug 535509 be something for a SRU?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 535509 in apt (Ubuntu) "apt-get always crash with Segmentation fault (core dumped) if /var/log/apt doesn't exist. (affects: 39) (dups: 15) (heat: 171)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/535509
<mvo> yofel: ok
<yofel> mvo: can you do it (In the case you have time) or should I make a debdiff and search for a sponsor?
<mvo> yofel: its just a cherry pick, the fix is in bzr already, but feel free to identify the right revision
<yofel> mvo: the log says r1771
<mvo> yofel: you suggest a lucid SRU, right? its fine in maverick
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<yofel> mvo: yes
<mvo> yofel: ok, I prepare a upload now, could you please write the TEST CASE section for the sru?
<mvo> yofel: uploaded to lucid-proposed
<yofel> sure
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> mvo: done, I'll try the proposed package when it's build
<mvo> yofel: thanks! I move it up in the page
<mvo> yofel: updated
<mvo> yofel: many thanks :)
<yofel> thank YOU ;)
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<penguin42> hi
<yofel> hi stanley_robertso
<stanley_robertso>  I have applied for membership to bug squad team.. can somebody approve it .. or let me know.. how to reach .. to get it approved
<stanley_robertso> hi yofel
<stanley_robertso> hi penguin42
<yofel> stanley_robertso: if you applied please be patient, can take a day or 2 until the admins get to it, and you can start triaging right away anyway
<stanley_robertso> thanks yofel for the info .. can u give me the weblink [ if handy ] .. to start triaging
<yofel> stanley_robertso: have you read the triage guide?
<hggdh> vish: roopesh-majeti was declined
<stanley_robertso> hggdh, can i know.. why is it declined ? its me roopesh-majeti
<vish> hggdh: yeah , he had some problem with the COC , i think it is sorted out now?
<hggdh> vish: he did not sign the CoC.
<hggdh> stanley_robertso: the email you received lists the reasons
<stanley_robertso> hggdh, i forgot to do the CoC in the first time.. but when i got the rejection email .. i did the CoC and re-requested again
<vish> hggdh: oddly it shows as signed for me : https://launchpad.net/~roopesh-majeti
<vish> maybe I'm missing something..
<hggdh> vish: he just signed it (after being declined)
<vish> hggdh: ah , cool , yeah , we just sorted that out today afternoon
 * hggdh wonders if bright neon on the bugsquad page will make the requirements more visible
<vish> hggdh: +1 :)
<hggdh> stanley_robertso: I will approve you in 30 min (gotta finish my breakfast)
<stanley_robertso> hggdh, thanks a lot and vish thanks for helping me
<stanley_robertso> vish, do we have any indian channel for ubuntu or ubuntu-bug-squad ?
<stanley_robertso> just wondering, if we have it
<vish> stanley_robertso: there is #ubuntu-in
<vish> but its not specifically for bugs..
<abhijit> hi vish
<vish> abhijit: o/
<abhijit> vish, heyyyyyyy you dotn know me? ohs that so sad :(
<vish> i know abhijit > abhi_nav  ;)
<stanley_robertso> thanks vish
<abhijit> vish, :D
<abhijit> vish, I need to changed it because I was facing lots of look a like nick issues. :(
<nigelb> heh, he's trying to write a session and everyone is suddenly pinging him :p
<thekorn> hahahahahah
 * thekorn hugs vish 
<hggdh> stanley_robertso: done, welcome in
<stanley_robertso> thanks a lot hggdh
<stanley_robertso> hggdh, just a quck question .. all the new members.. should go through the self analysis and start working .. or i guess like mentor-mentee mechanism exists
<hggdh> stanley_robertso: you can start work any time, now, for example, it is a good moment ;-)
<stanley_robertso> lol hggdh
 * nigelb waves to hggdh :)
<nigelb> pedro_: I spoke to a DD friend of mine
<nigelb> She's going to take a session next week or the week after during package training session
<micahg> pedro_: FYI, hugday main page still showing July 12
<nigelb> "Working with the Debian BTS - (not only) for Ubuntu Contributors"
<nigelb> probably we could make use of that session too from a bug squad point of view :)
<pedro_> micahg, updated , thanks
<pedro_> nigelb, that'd be great , could you send an email to the bugsquad after decided when the session is going to be?
<nigelb> pedro_: sure, will do :)
<pedro_> nigelb, thanks a lot ;-)
<nigelb> No problem, though we should have had it for UDW, it was a good topic to follow up after our session :)
<pedro_> nigelb, indeed, but better a bit late than never ;-)
<nigelb> :)
<dyfet> I need https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vsftpd/+bug/604185 marked as triaged...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604185 in vsftpd (Ubuntu) "Unable to start vsftpd with upstart if private key (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dholbach> Day 4 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloper Week starts in 23 minutes in #ubuntu-classroomDay 4 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloper Week starts in 23 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<hggdh> hi nigelb, how's life?
<nigelb> hggdh: going great :)
<njin> pedro_: holaaa!!
<pedro_> njin, hello there ;-)
<njin> ;)
<pedro_> DrKenobi, got my email ?
<DrKenobi> pedro_ yes! i've just finished working, now i'll do some personal stuff, like answering your email! :)
<pedro_> DrKenobi, awesome! ;-)
 * DrKenobi Lunch
<pedro_> DrKenobi, enjoy
<njin> pedro_: can i start with mine bugs without package ?
<pedro_> njin, yeap drop me questions if you have one
<njin> Ok
<njin> pedro_: i'm oriented to ask debugging for network manager and  request to add syslog and dmesg https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/605864
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605864 in ubuntu "The wifi downstream and upstream goes to 0 every couple of seconds (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<pedro_> njin, not sure if that's a network manager issue though, could be a driver or hardware one, but the logs asked on the NM documentation might help you to determine that
<pedro_> njin, have a look to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager and request the files
<cyphermox> njin: asking for apport-collect results would be nice, too, since it includes the interesting stuff from syslog, and the details about the wifi device
<njin> ok, thanks
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<drew212> if someone is using an unsupported release, how do we handle the bugs?
<jpds> invalid.
<jpds> Unless it still applies for a newer release.
<stanley_robertso>  jpds .. you mean.. if the bug is still existing [ reproducable in new release as well ] .. then we need to consider it ?
<drew212> what response should I give, ask him to update to a supported release and check if the bug still applies?
<hggdh> stanley_robertso: correct
<hggdh> drew212: if it is easy for you to test, then please go ahead and test it; otherwise close INVALID (unsupported, please check on current, etc, etc, see BugResponses)
<drew212> its 8.10, I'm currently running 10.04LTS
<stanley_robertso> hggdh, just getting in pace with the process.. if we see a bug that is reported.. and if we are working in a particular release [ say 9.10 ].. then we can fix the bug even in 9.10 [ though the bug is reported in diff release  ] ofcourse backporting the fix
<hggdh> drew212: that's good, you are running current Ubuntu. So, can you easily test the bug
<drew212> he didn't provide enough details to recreate the bug though... so i'm going to have to ask for steps to recreate
<hggdh> stanley_robertso: usually we fix a bug on the current development release first; then we may consider SRU -- Stable Release Update -- for previous versions of Ubuntu
<hggdh> drew212: in this case, simply close and ask the OP to test on a current version
<stanley_robertso> hggdh, got it .. so in that case.. i think, i need to update my ubuntu to current dev release  [ being a bugsquad member, is it mandatory ? ]
<drew212> stanley_robertso: it's not mandatory, but its easier IMHO
<stanley_robertso> ok, cool.
<dyfet> stanley_robertso: there are also things that can be done with just a dev chroot
<drew212> stanley_robertso: that way you can check yourself if the bug is still a problem in the current release, and you can VM older versions if needed
<stanley_robertso> dyfet, sorry i didnot get you ... "dev chroot"
<dyfet> you can for example create a maverick environment in a chroot
<stanley_robertso> oh ok
<njin_> pedro_: this is similar https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/593377
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 593377 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 10.4 fails to connect to linksys range expander WRE54 3.0 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<stanley_robertso> dyfet, hggdh drew212  .. just one small question ... currently iam on ubuntu 9.10 .. so i guess i will better upgrade it to latest version .. is there a way to do it .. on command line .. or better to have another instance of VM [ with latest dev release ]
<drew212> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hggdh> stanley_robertso: any version upgrade is something to be considered carefully. I do *not* recommend you to upgrade to Maverick (current dev)
<drew212> stanley_robertso: i would just VM the current dev version
<charlie-tca> I use virtual box to test bugs in the development release
<stanley_robertso> hggdh, ok.. got it .. so i would create another instance on VM.. having Marverick
<hggdh> stanley_robertso: Maverick (soon to be 10.10) is *NOT* stable. But you might try the live CD/DVD to see how 10.04 works on your system
<drew212> stanley_robertso: exactly, otherwise your system may become unstable
<stanley_robertso> charlie-tca, i guess most of us do the same .. use Virtual box.. for this stuff
<hggdh> stanley_robertso: yes, running Maverick on a VM is better
<drew212> stanley_robertso: and if you like 9.10 you can always VM 10.04 AND 10.10
<stanley_robertso> hggdh, actually there is no option for me, as i learn all this stuff on my laptop, given by my company .. so HAVE to go with a VM :)
<charlie-tca> Unless you really enjoy the more treacherous route. Using virtual machines allows testing in any version, too
<stanley_robertso> i mean Virtual Machine
<drew212> stanley_robertso: there is no "golden rule" for bugsquad
<hggdh> stanley_robertso: indeed ;-)
<stanley_robertso> drew212, i guess yes.. i could figure it.. from the conversations happening here
<stanley_robertso> drew212, hggdh dyfet .. have a nice time ahead.. iam logging off to have a nap :)
<drew212> stanley_robertso: alright, good luck and have a nice nap *thumbup*
<stanley_robertso> hey.. sorry that i forgot one thing.. i downloaded ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso .. now in Virtual bOx.. when i try to bring thi up.. it just shows blank screen and nothing else .. [ after showing the ubuntu symbol/logo ] .. is there any problem with the .iso
<micahg> drew212: I think what hggdh meant by current version was any supported version, not just 10.04, a simple upgrade to 9.04 would be enough for us to support the user
<hggdh> micahg: indeed, badly worded from my part
<drew212> micahg: ok, figured current meant 10.04
<njin_> pedro_: are you in ?
<drew212> micahg: is there a way to find out what releases of firefox are still supported, like ubuntu's releases page?
<micahg> drew212: what do you mean?
<micahg> drew212: you're wondering what's current for each release?
<drew212> i don't know how to explain it well, how do i know what software is supported on each release of ubuntu, such as the error when i told the guy using hardy to install flashplugin-installer, and whatnot
<drew212> or what firefox versions are still supported on older versions of ubuntu, its kindof messy because i don't have a list anywhere...
<micahg> drew212: you can install devscripts, theres a script called rmadison that you pass a package name to and it'll tell you what's in the archvie
<trinikrono> rmadison firefox :D
<drew212> micahg: that would work
<drew212> i have the scripts installed i think, cuz rmadison worked
<drew212> so if it's not listed there its not supported on that release?
<drew212> what if more than one version is supported for the release? is it best to ask them to upgrade to see if the bug still applies?
<trinikrono> use !Release+1 Testing
<trinikrono> from the greese monkey scripts
<trinikrono> :)
<drew212> sorry for the montage of questions =P
<drew212> it says that the dev release is Karmic Koala =P
<trinikrono> :D
<trinikrono> i needed to change it also
<drew212> what should i do to further this bug: bug 580371
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 580371 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "it doesnt start at all (affects: 1) (heat: 58)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580371
<drew212> at first i thought i should ask him to reopen the bug with a crash report, but the program doesn't even start now...
<njin_> pedro_: are you in?
<pedro_> njin_, yes i'm here i was having lunch, what's up?
<njin_> this is similar https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/593377 can you take a look ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 593377 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 10.4 fails to connect to linksys range expander WRE54 3.0 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<pedro_> njin_, similar to... ?
<njin_> to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/605864
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605864 in ubuntu "The wifi downstream and upstream goes to 0 every couple of seconds (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<njin_> pedro_: i've a question too
<pedro_> doesn't looks like to me, but let's see what the logs said
<pedro_> njin_, btw if you request logs with apport-collect for bugs without a package you need to specify the package
<pedro_> example: apport-collect -p network-manager 123456
<njin_> Ops, i never used apport collect and someone here conseil me to use it, sorry
<pedro_> no worries ;-)
<drew212> doing a distro upgrade to 10.10 on my VM, hopefully it doesnt break it =P
<njin_> pedro_: i've noted that there's much bug dated more than one year ago, what i have to do to manage it ?
<pedro_> njin_, i'm not following, could you elaborate a bit more?
<njin_> pedro_: like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/360619
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 360619 in ubuntu "only top gnome panel moves to secondary monitor on metamode change (affects: 2) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,New]
<pedro_> njin_, ok, for those old bugs please ask the reporter if it's still reproducible on latest packages with Lucid or Maverick and set it to Incomplete
<pedro_> btw a similar issue was fixed with an SRU for gnome-panel a few weeks ago
<njin_> ok, thanks
<drew212> if i mark a bug as invalid because it needs a crash report, do i mark it as triaged for the hugday?
<pedro_> drew212, yes please ;-)
<drew212> pedro_: how do i get the init to work for me?
<pedro_> drew212, is firefox closed ?
<drew212> pedro_: no
<pedro_> drew212, you need to close it, otherwise i cannot access the cookies.sqlite file
<pedro_> s/i/it
<drew212> i was reading it to get the hugday init working
<drew212> where are the cookie files located?
<pedro_> drew212, yeah i think we put a note on that
<njin_> pedro_: done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/360619
<pedro_>  ~/.mozilla/firefox/profile/cookies.sqlite
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 360619 in ubuntu "only top gnome panel moves to secondary monitor on metamode change (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<pedro_> drew212, replace the profile for your id there
<yofel> bdmurray: can you update http://people.canonical.com/~brian/greasemonkey/bugsquad-replies.xml please? It says '... of the development release - Karmic Koala.' In Release+1 testing.
<drew212> pedro_: how do i find the path to the cookie?
<yofel> drew212: thanks for finding that
<drew212> pedro_: nevermind =P
<pedro_> njin_, looks good ;-)
<drew212> says i'm not allowed to change the content of the page =X
<fotuenti_> hi, so i've found a bug. how do i submit it without joining the bug-squad? or is that even possible
<yofel> !bugs | fotuenti_
<ubot2> fotuenti_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<fotuenti_> thanks
<fotuenti_> i'm not a regular ubuntu user, but help some folks here in the office
<yofel> fotuenti_: what's the bug btw.?
<fotuenti_> libfltk1.1-dev, fltk-config reports the wrong cxxflags. i'm guessing whoever packaged it had a bad string or some-such
<fotuenti_> it's pretty corner case stuff
<drew212> pedro_: its giving me a runtime error... saying i'm not allowed to change the content and to run hugday init again...
<njin_> pedro_: now i've to leave because my wife is hitting me, but today is a big day, I'm on the hall of fame in the top ISO tester (2) http://hall-of-fame.ubuntu.com/  ;-)
<yofel> drew212: are you logged in on the wiki page?
<drew212> i was before i killed firefox
<fotuenti_> so, do i need to have a launchpad account to report this?
<yofel> hm
<yofel> fotuenti_: yes
<fotuenti_> boo
<drew212> idk if i'm getting the id's in correctly...
<drew212> yofel: would that make a difference?
<yofel> hm, it should be as easy as 'hugday init --user <USERNAME>  --cookie ~/.mozilla/$profile/cookies.sqlite'
<micahg> yofel: yes, if you're logged in :)
<yofel> er... .mozilla/firefox/...
<pedro_> njin_, awesome! congrats!!
<njin_> pedro_: thanks, have a big day you too :)
<drew212> yofel: now its giving me a no such file or directory... lol
<yofel> drew212: .mozilla/firefox/<insert_your_profile>/cookies.sqlite
<drew212> oh! lol!
<drew212> i think its the default profile
<drew212> yofel: how do i figure out what profile i'm using cuz its still giving me the same error... is there a way i can navigate to the file using nautilius?
<yofel> drew212: hm... when do you get that error?
<drew212> after typing hugday init --user drew212 --cookie ~/.mozilla/firefox/default/cookies.sqlite and hitting enter, immidiatly
<drew212> is there a way to show hidden files in nautlius?
<yofel> should be there in the context menu iirc
<drew212> yofel: context menu?
<drew212> yofel: found it =)
<yofel> ah
<yofel> let me try here...
<drew212> yofel: my profile is named something really weird =P
<yofel> my is z07glcwm.default :P
<drew212> yofel: something like that, lol
<drew212> sweet it worked
<yofel> good
<drew212> yofel: what is the part about your wiki id?
<yofel> er, that's the moin ID, you can use that too if your browser can show it
<yofel> drew212: for firefox the moin_id is found in your cookies.sqlite, you can read it in your ~/.hugday_config (some pretty long random hash)
<drew212> yofel: ok, i thought maybe it was how micahg posts a link to his wiki profile when his name is added...
<micahg> drew212: no, that's @SIG@
<yofel> what's that again...
<micahg> drew212: oh, actually, no, that's using teh hugday tool
 * micahg got confused
<drew212> micahg: it didnt link to my wiki page =(
<drew212> micahg: not that it's a big deal tho lol
<micahg> drew212: it links for me?
<drew212> uhh, i remember seeing it link to your wiki page on something... maybe it was something else, idk it was a while ago
<yofel> probably micahg has his wiki page named 'wiki.ubuntu.com/micahg'
<micahg> drew212: my name isn't linked on the hugday page
<drew212> micahg: alright, then i was mistaken, but its a cool idea =P
<micahg> drew212: hugday tools are open source, you can patch to do it :)
 * yofel is just looking at it
<yofel> would be cool :D
<drew212> micahg: i wouldn't know how to do it, and i have to work in 45 minutes so i won't have time to look at it, but i would like to learn how to patch packages
<micahg> yofel: it probably puts the user name right now, would just need to use the appropriate moin variable instead if the user isn't closing for someone else
<yofel> seems like line 348: cols[3] = " %s " %user
<yofel> how do links look like again...
<yofel> meh, that java error when starting ffx is annoying
<yofel> (maverick)
<drew212> how do we debug program hangs?
<yofel> try strace, or run it in gdb and press 'ctrl+c' when it hangs to get a backtrace
<drew212> yofel: i dont think i have time to learn how to properly use strace or gdb =P, maybe tonight when i get home from work
<yofel> drew212: strace: run 'strace app' and see where it stops (warning: the output is LONG)
<yofel> drew212: gdb: 'gdb app' then run 'start' in the shell, 'continue' if it starts before the app comes up and 'bt' or 'bt full' after killing the app
<drew212> yofel do i need debugging symbols? i was quite confused when i got into debugging firefox crashes and problems when those came up
<yofel> not for strace, but for gdb yes - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<yofel> hm... as we use the launchpad ID, I'll link to the launchpad use profile
<drew212> how do you find what distro you have?
<micahg> drew212: lsb_release
<drew212> in terminal?
<micahg> drew212: yes
<drew212> micahg: says no LSB modules are available
<micahg> drew212: lsb_release -a
<yofel> hrhr, linking works *g*
<yofel> drew212, micahg: added the customized script to my lp scripts, 1 line changed 1 added http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yofel/+junk/lp-scripts/files
<yofel> it puts a link to the lp user profile instead of just the lp id on the wiki page
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-16
<micahg> yofel: you want to lino the link to the LP page or wiki page?
<yofel> micahg: well, I'm currently linking to the LP page, that's simply https://launchpad.net/~<username> . Not all users have a wiki page and there isn't a default name for it
<micahg> yofel: k, I guess that works better actually
<penguin42> I *really* wish launchpad wouldn't lose the whole damn report when it timed out
<micahg> penguin42: there's a bug open for it
<penguin42> ah that's ok :-)
<blankthemuffin> Hello, I've got a few bugs to report but not sure what to file them against. The first one being when you have automatic login enabled, the system boots and after everything has loaded it asks for a password. This dialogue blocks the screen lock, so. If I turn on my computer and leave it for a few minutes, I come back and there is just the ordinary password dialogue. But as soon as I put in my password the screen lock
<blankthemuffin>  gets the freedom it was after and instantly locks the screen. Meaning I have to enter my password again.
 * penguin42 is trying to figure out why the server vm he's updated to maverick isn't doing iscsi serving
<penguin42> and wireshark doesn't want to play ball :-(
<blankthemuffin> my second problem is that as soon as my battery hits the critical level, I get spammed with 'the system is about to hibernate' notices, and half the time even if I plug in it still powers down about a minute later. There is no timer or way to cancel, and it totally ignores the power status. when it starts to perform the actual hibernate. Also on occasion these build up so much that after plugging in and resuming, it s
<blankthemuffin> till has all the warnings and proceeds to almost immediately hibernate again, this happens up to about 5 times in a row which usually means it's much easier just to force a power off and start again.
<penguin42> blankthemuffin: I've seen a bug somewhere - maybe ubuntu, maybe fedora bug lists - about how once it's decided it's going to go and even if you throw power in it still hibernates
<yofel> sounds like a g-p-m bug
<penguin42> hi, any bug swauders want to look at #604087 - I'm seeing this and I think it's a fairly important regression for server
<penguin42> q
<penguin42> bug 604087
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604087 in iscsitarget (Ubuntu) "iscsitarget fails with can't create a target 2 0 (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604087
<stlsaint> vish: ping
<stlsaint> ddecator: ping
<stlsaint> anyone now the link on lp to start assigning bugs
<kermiac> <stlsaint> anyone now the link on lp to start assigning bugs  -- what are you wanting to assign bugs to mate?
<stlsaint> kermiac: i dont know, vish gave me a linky yesterday that took me to a bunch of unassinged bugs and told me i could have at it on lp
<kermiac> stlsaint: was it the first link on this page mate?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/EasyTasks
 * micahg does not consider bugs w/out a package an easy task
 * kermiac shrugs
<kermiac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage makes it somewhat easy, but the difficulty varies I suppose
<micahg> kermiac: I guess
<kermiac> micahg: some can be almost blatantly obvious if you follow that wiki page, but I do agree that sometimes it can really be a struggle to find which package is causing the issue.
<kermiac> stlsaint: was that the link you were after mate?
<stlsaint> kermiac: naw
<stlsaint> kermiac: it was this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status:list=NEW&field.importance:list=UNKNOWN&field.importance:list=UNDECIDED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch
<stlsaint> maybe i should have made that a tiny url eh?! :D
<stlsaint> kermiac: http://tiny.cc/s36xt
<stlsaint> hey i was just thinking, for this whole package ordeal
<stlsaint> has anyone tried lfs?
<yofel> what's that
<kermiac> stlsaint: ah, that has a cpl hundred more reports than the one linked on the "easy tasks" page
<stlsaint> yofel: linux from scratch
<stlsaint> kermiac: whos the bug wiki editor person?
<kermiac> stlsaint: I think anyone should have access to edit the bugsquad wikis
<stlsaint> orly? >:)
<kermiac> stlsaint: why, what's up mate?
<yofel> stlsaint: the most I came close to that was installing gentoo...
<stlsaint> yofel: aye, just something on my projects list ;)
<stlsaint> kermiac: i was thinking, you guys could add a list of packages and what they do for a base install of ubuntu as listed here: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/prologue/package-choices.html
<stlsaint> kermiac: maybe that can narrow down some of the package searching
<kermiac> stlsaint: That would probably be best sent to the ML to ask for opinions
<kermiac> stlsaint: 'apt-cache show PKGNAME' somewhat helps with that issue
<stlsaint> kermiac: true but you must know the name of the package for that command
<stlsaint> kermiac: also does the mailing list post *every* single bug transcation that happens on lp?
<kermiac> stlsaint: yup, that can make it difficult hehe
<kermiac> stlsaint: not the bugsquad or bugcontrol lists. They are for bug related discussions.
<kermiac> stlsaint: I think there is a ml for all ubuntu-related bugs, but I haven't subscribed to it.
<hggdh> yes, ubuntu-bugs
<stlsaint> kermiac: exactly so a list easily accessible that shows what the package handles can steer people in a better direction for getting bugs to packages :D
<stlsaint> kermiac: is there a mailing list just for discussion and not ALL bug transactions
<hggdh> and apt-file search <something> will list all packages that deploy <something>
<kermiac> stlsaint: yes, bugsquad/ control lists are for discussion. Sorry if i wasn't clear (doing 50 things at once hehe)
<stlsaint> hggdh: apt-file?
<stlsaint> you sure about that?
<stlsaint> hggdh: i use aptitude search <name> if thats what your referring to
<stlsaint> hggdh: but most bugs that arent assinged dont put the needed name such as: dbconf
<stlsaint> so you cant just use: aptitude search dbconf
<stlsaint> hggdh: catch my drift ;)
<micahg> stlsaint: apt-file searches the files in the .debs, aptitude search searches the descriptions
<stlsaint> micahg: is this what you and hggdh are referring to?
<stlsaint> stlsaint@stlsaint-laptop:~$ apt-file --help
<stlsaint> The program 'apt-file' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<stlsaint> sudo apt-get install apt-file
<micahg> stlsaint: yes, it's a cache of all the filepaths in the archive
<stlsaint> micahg: gotcha
<stlsaint> micahg: sucks it has to be installed though as most users probably arent tracking that, but im slow and you guys prolly have it in a wiki somewhere
<micahg> stlsaint: it's not for regular users
<stlsaint> micahg: i see, but isnt package assinging something that even a person who isnt a bug squad member can do
<stlsaint> micahg: IE: a regular user
<micahg> stlsaint: sure, but it's not required software
<stlsaint> im a regular user yet i want to join bug squad and i didnt know that about apt-file
<stlsaint> micahg: aye
<micahg> stlsaint: no, I meant most people probably don't need it
<stlsaint> micahg: aye, but this is why i suggested a list be added to wiki that shows the base packages for ubuntu and what they do. That way a user who doesnt know about apt-file can easily see what these packages do and can assign bugs to them more effectively
<micahg> stlsaint: that list would be pretty long
<stlsaint> micahg: meh, not too long as to be useless, just something of this nature: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/stable/prologue/package-choices.html
<stlsaint> micahg: a base package list of ubuntu
<micahg> stlsaint: most bugs aren't in those packages
<micahg> stlsaint: and the find the right package wiki page is much more useful IMHO
<stlsaint> i may need to read into more than
<stlsaint> micahg: indeed that wiki page is very nice
<stlsaint> micahg: success, you guys did have apt-file in wiki! takes a little reading i see
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<stanley_robertso> hggdh, you there ?
<micahg> stanley_robertso: can I help with something?
<nigelb> ah,I have mail to send to bugsquad list
 * nigelb hits the big red button
<kermiac> not the big red button!!! :P
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> ok, as usual, sent from wrong ID
<nigelb> resent again :)
<micahg> nigelb: I think you're about 10 hrs late
<nigelb> micahg: how come?
<micahg> nigelb: unless you mean next week?
<nigelb> I mean next week
<micahg> nigelb: k
<nigelb> gah, I said "this thursday" - fail!
<drew212> =( not a whole lot of people worked on this hugday
<trinikrono> maybe too many scary seg faults lol drew212
<drew212> seg fault? lol, whats scary about them?
<drew212> alot of seg faults the people don't explain their issue, so its easy to begin work... lol
<trinikrono> lol
<trinikrono> have you got reporters to do backtraces?
<trinikrono> thats what the pidgin developers are asking for
<kermiac> can anyone remember where the info is on creating alternate "bug names"? I remember reading something about it ages ago but can't find the page again
<micahg> kermiac: ?
<kermiac> ok, i don't remember the exact name of what it was called, but instead of referring to a bug number, you could refer to a bug by a name
<trinikrono> o.o
<kermiac> i remember seeing it mentioned somewhere probably about a year ago, but i just got asked about it. IIRC there were "names" for (in)famous bugs
 * micahg knows that's a feature in bugzilla, but hasn't seen it in LP
<kermiac> hmm... maybe i was getting it confuzed with the bugzilla feature. I only half remember reading something about it very briefly a *long* time ago
<kermiac> s/confuzed/confused
<nigelb> kermiac: I think it might be in LP api docs, don't remember
<nigelb> ask wgrant, he may know
<kermiac> ok, thanks nigelb :)
<kermiac> wgrant: are you around mate?
<nigelb> just fyi though, all LP people are in prague hacking on LP, not many would be around on #launchpad ;)
<thekorn> good morning, vish et. al. I'm so sorry I missed the last meeting, and reporting about my mentees, will write a report to the ML thread during lunch break later today
<vish> thekorn: sweet! thanks.
<wgrant> kermiac: Bug nicknames are deprecated.
<wgrant> There is no longer a supported way to set them.
<kermiac> ok, thanks for the info wgrant
<vish> alrighty , this is what we need to do about bugs > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oraONu7Jp_Y
<vish> as they keep coming in!
<yofel> om26er: about bug 601686, what is the patch for exactly? It's already fixed upstream (It won't make it in time?)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601686 in telepathy-haze (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "tp-haze: contacts are removed upon deleting the group from contact list. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601686
<om26er> yofel, if you delete a contacts group it removes those contacts too. poof!
<om26er> fixed upstream and they recommend it for a stable release
<om26er> *update
<yofel> k, meaning we need to fix that in maverick soon so we can get to the SRU
<yofel> before the upstream release makes it to maverick
<seb128> you don't need to fix in maverick before
<seb128> you can do the sru directly
<om26er> latest version of haze only contained the fix for bug 601686. and I dont see it in debian unstable so I guess will take time for Maverick
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601686 in telepathy-haze (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "tp-haze: contacts are removed upon deleting the group from contact list. (affects: 1) (heat: 292)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601686
<seb128> you can still try to ask on #telepathy when they plan to update it in debian
<stanley_robertso> hi all
 * penguin42 is wondering if there are any other bugs similar to bug 605829 - it seems too noticeable a bug to only be affecting me and one other on maverick
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605829 in metacity (Ubuntu) "metacity causing Xorg to hammer the CPU with a focus-request having timestamp of 0 (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605829
<om26er> its good you are not alone ;)
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<penguin42> om26er: Indeed!
<abhijit> hello stanley_robertso
<stanley_robertso> hi abhijit
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, whatsup?
<stanley_robertso> do bug squad team organize regular meetings like other groups do ?
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, yes
<yofel> yes, every second tuesday of the month at 17:00 UTC
<stanley_robertso> ohh cool.. thanks yofe
<stanley_robertso> *yofel,
<yofel> er, at the second tuesday of a month..
<abhijit> !tab | stanley_robertso
<ubot2> stanley_robertso: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<yofel> not every second..
<abhijit> yofel, :D :D lol
<stanley_robertso> ok
<yofel> meaning the last was 3 days ago
<abhijit> I wll save this log its a good joke yofel :D
<stanley_robertso> oh is it ? then i missed it ... as iam in process of my membership .. hehehe
<yofel> :P
<yofel> let me find the log..
<yofel> stanley_robertso: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/07/13/%23ubuntu-bugs.html#t17:59
<stanley_robertso> thanks yofel
<stanley_robertso> do we have any videos.. depicting the work process of bug squad ?
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, we have flowcharts to understand how to triage bugs
<stanley_robertso> abhijit, thatz cool.. do you have the direct link handy ? if so.. can you share it here
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, wiat
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/Charts
<stanley_robertso> thanks dude
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, this is triage guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/ and
<abhijit> this is main page of bugsquad team https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<stanley_robertso> abhijit, i went through this flow chart yesterday :) .. thought some additional stuff might be helpful.
<stanley_robertso> anyhow.. i will bookmark this link.. thanks :)
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, ok
<stanley_robertso> let me try.. in vbox channel ...  be right back :)
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<dyfet> I need https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/601420 marked as triaged, and also I think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/600745 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/omniorb4/+bug/600723
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601420 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy cannot connect to my SIP server (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> What importance on the empathy bug?
<om26er> medium would do It.
<om26er> but thats internal ;)
<charlie-tca> dyfet: empathy bug is done
<charlie-tca> dyfet: update-notifier is done, triaged, low
<charlie-tca> Sorry, I don't do packaging bugs
<dyfet> charlie-tca: thanks!
<charlie-tca> no problem
<dyfet> charlie-tca oh, and 604185 is on my list for triage, though that one may end up becoming a cannot-fix based depending how the upstart maintainer sees it, but there is enough info to understand why its broken :)
<charlie-tca> bug 604185
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604185 in vsftpd (Ubuntu) "Unable to start vsftpd with upstart if private key (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604185
<dyfet> yes
<charlie-tca> let me look at it, then
<charlie-tca> Okay, that bug is triaged, medium.
<charlie-tca> Thanks for helping.
<greg-g> thanks dyfet :)
<greg-g> dyfet: and sorry again about last night
<dyfet> Well, the SIP one I of course understand very well
<dyfet> greg-g no problem at all
<dyfet> I just feel bad for the other candidates that did not get a chance at all
<greg-g> yeah :/ we were a little disappointed as well. That's why we are having a make up in 1 week.
<dholbach> Last day of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 33 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<njin> someone can notice me why there's no builds today ?
<micahg> njin: ?
<njin> there's no downloadable images on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<charlie-tca> Download the current instead of the date
<charlie-tca> It will be from the 14th. I think the kernel is giving problems again
<njin> charlie-tca: thanks, i have to test Xubuntu but there isn't, i'll test tomorrow :(
<charlie-tca> xubuntu for the 14th, desktop image installs
<charlie-tca> It will be in current, which is the most up-to-date available today
<njin> charlie-tca: no, there's no image in current . There's no image to test, there's no pedro_  that mentoring me, i'm disperate, what i can do :(
<charlie-tca> Just a minute, let me see
<charlie-tca> I think you will have to do a different bug. The only images available are the Ubuntu Desktop images, and they may not work. Even the server images are broken today.
<njin> Ok, i will go to translate then
<charlie-tca> Maybe we will have images tomorrow.
<njin> I hope, i'm waiting for pedro_, do you know at wath time generally it cames ?
<njin> *comes
<njin> *he comes
<Darxus> There's a fix for #541492.  It involves 5 source packages (one of which is linux).  What needs to be done to get them in Maverick?
<hggdh> njin: usually Pedro should already be here at this time
<Darxus> Bug 541492
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 541492 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "MASTER: [i845] GPU lockup (apport-crash) (Should KMS be blacklisted?) (affects: 77) (dups: 30) (heat: 523)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541492
<njin> hggdh: thanks
<yofel> Darxus: you should ask in #ubuntu-x
<yofel> someone got an idea what the 'Connect to server' app is supposed to be? bug 606357
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606357 in ubuntu "connect to server (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606357
<yofel> or does he mean that odd entry that had something to do with nautilus..
<charlie-tca> Ask for more information from the reporter. You need to know what he really means, and what application "connect to server" is in
<charlie-tca> Also, what version of Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu?
<dyfet> If it is gnome, it is perhaps from places and part of nautilus
<charlie-tca> but if it is xubuntu, it is gigolo
<dyfet> And I think he is speaking of what could be called a feature enhancement
<charlie-tca> again, more information is needed from the reporter
<Darxus> yofel: Thanks.
<yofel> Darxus: np
<yofel> thx for the suggestions, didn't know xubuntu has a different one
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<njin> what can i do with old bug 360908 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 360908 in ubuntu "kashmiri language keyboard input for arabic script not available (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360908
<njin> Mark as invalid, excusing for the delay of response,asking him if it contact someone ?
<hggdh> njin: ideally, you should be able to check if it is now available...
<njin> ok, i go to language selector and control if available
<njin> hggdh: is available, then i mark Fix released
<hggdh> njin: yes, thank you
<njin> hggdh: i'm lucky, i've multiple mentors ;-)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> njin: any one of us will help
<njin> Is a beautiful group
<drew212> micahg: how do i figure out what flash is usable in a certain distro of ubuntu?
<drew212> micahg: because i can search for each type of flash using rmadison, but there has to be an easier way...
<micahg> drew212: they should all be usable, just not necessarily together :)
<drew212> micahg: so what would be the command to install flash to hardy?
<micahg> drew212: well, depends if people use partner or not
<drew212> what is partner?
<micahg> drew212: for flash 9, apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, for flash 10, apt-get install adobe-flashplugin if partner archvie is enabled
<drew212> what would you reccomend for bug 602951?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602951 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu) "flash player needed but won't apply to computer (affects: 1) (heat: 460)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/602951
<micahg> drew212: well, if the user would've posted teh results, I could tell you :P
<micahg> drew212: anyways, I'd suggest installing adobe-flashplugin on hardy
<penguin42> hmm, that explains why it was so quiet - something dropped me about 20 mins ago
<drew212> micahg: he said that the output said he didn't have any flash plugin installed, would it have said something else that was usefull?
<micahg> drew212: yes, if partner is enabled :)
<micahg> drew212: by ways of showing the policy of adobe-flashplugin
<drew212> should i ask him the output?
<micahg> drew212: nah, just suggest installing adobe-flashplugin, if he complains, then say flashplugin-nonfree
<drew212> micahg: i feel like we need to educate him on how to copy and paste =P
<thekorn> bug 592599
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592599 in zeitgeist (and 1 other project) "Hard to use exclusive queries (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592599
<dyfet> I think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shadow/+bug/603283 is ready for triage status
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 603283 in shadow (Ubuntu) "useradd doesn't create /home/user_name directory (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 540)" [Undecided,New]
<dyfet> oops. I see it is a dup...
<dyfet> But I think the new one and the comments are correct
<dyfet> (or at least my notes for the maintainer are...)
<yofel> dyfet: I'm not sure if useradd is even supposed to do that, we have adduser for that
<dyfet> yofel: Well, I simply noted that the behavior is correct per the debian changelogs
<yofel> ah sry, I forgot to read your comment...
<yofel> debian 39581
<ubot2> Debian bug 39581 in passwd "useradd program" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/39581
<dyfet> and hence specific debian bugs that can be referenced as to why it was done that way...
<dyfet> yes, exactly
<yofel> uh... very descriptive way to close a bug "Bug closed, ack sent to submitter - they'd better know why !"
<dyfet> lol
<dyfet> so we don't know why they did it, either :)
<dyfet> But we do know that it was done
<dyfet> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apcupsd/+bug/602978 may be ready to mark, too, though it too is an odd one :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602978 in apcupsd (Ubuntu) "failure to kill UPS power over snmp/pcnet connection (affects: 1) (heat: 539)" [Undecided,New]
<atrus> any idea why bug #229945 is marked invalid?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 229945 in network-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "wi-fi does not automatically come on during boot up (affects: 1) (dups: 2) (heat: 23)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229945
<atrus> oh.. that's for the upstream task. disregard.
<yofel> the upstream bug expired, as the asked for information and it was never provided
<yofel> *as they
<maxwellian> What do we do with bugs that were files against a package that has become a virtual package to transition to a new name?
<maxwellian> filed*
<maxwellian> e.g. bug 42622
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 42622 in gnome-app-install (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Missing .desktop file (heat: 4)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/42622
<maxwellian> That was filed against drscheme, which is now a dummy package.
<yofel> maxwellian: I would set that bug back to fix released and ask the reporter to file a new bug agianst plt-scheme
<maxwellian> yofel: Okay, thanks.
<yofel> that plt-scheme doesn't have a desktop file has nothing to do with the drscheme package
<yofel> I wonder if we can get rid of the transitional package in maverick
<maxwellian> yofel: The previous patches seemed to apply to the drscheme package.  You're saying that's changed now, right?
<yofel> yes, /usr/bin/drscheme is now part of plt-scheme, the desktop file might still apply though
<yofel> actually you can link the new bug with debian 513390
<ubot2> Debian bug 513390 in plt-scheme "include DrScheme menu item in package" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/513390
<yofel> *sigh* Date: Wed, 28 Jan 2009 16:33:01 UTC - the debian folks really aren't better at taking care of bugs than we are..
<maxwellian> yofel: Well this might be a good candidate for my first bug fix attempt.
<maxwellian> yofel: But yes, a lot of the "bitesize" bugs are old, and it seems unclear how to deal with them.
<yofel> yeah, but as we just sync the package from debian, this *really* should be fixed there, maybe send the maintainer a mail, or ask in -motu (or -devel?) how to contact the debian folks
<maxwellian> yofel: You know that we just sync it because there's no XubuntuX in the version, right?
<yofel> yes
<maxwellian> yofel: So is it okay to try to make a patch, then send the patch upstream?  Or just e-mail upstream without trying?
<yofel> not sure, we'll have a session in -classroom next week (22.) on how to use the Debian BTS, I'm sure you'll find somebody who knows more about this than I do there
<maxwellian> yofel: Great, thanks for your help! :)
<yofel> you're welcome
 * maxwellian high fives yofel o/\o
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-17
<rww> Hello! Can someone mark https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/606452 as Triaged and Medium or High (I'm not sure which) for me?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606452 in software-center (Ubuntu) "software-center crash on load, UnboundLocalError in _get_channels (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,New]
<nigelb> rww: best way is to find the bug that got it into proposed in the first place
 * nigelb goes to find it
<rww> nigelb: changelog says "* softwarecenter/view/viewswitcher.py:  - remove specal cases for partner now that soyuz LP: #552560 is fixed (LP: #604693)
<rww> which sounds supiciously relevant
<nigelb> aha
<nigelb> bug 604693
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 604693 in software-center (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Partner repository now appears twice in navigation pane (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/604693
<nigelb> rww: go say the bug there and also add "verification-failed" tag to it
<nigelb> the qa team tracks those bugs specifically, quicker action if you comment there
<rww> nigelb: alright. Should I leave the verification-needed tag alone, or remove it?
<nigelb> I think you can remove it.  Its supposed to be changed I think.
<nigelb> !sru
<ubot2> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<nigelb> aha, there's the page :)
<nigelb> rww: did that fix hit -updates?
<rww> nigelb: nope, it's still in proposed
<nigelb> thankfully
<rww> looks like I need to hit Nominate for release on 606452 as well, according to that page
<nigelb> rww: the old one?
<nigelb> ah, yes
<nigelb> I need to set importance to crtical
<nigelb> oh wait, I tink the importance is only when it hits -updates :)
<rww> I have no idea, bug importance confuses me :). It should be set Triaged though, right?
<kermiac> nigelb: AFAIK as long as you change the tag to "verification-failed"  it shouldn't hit -lucid updates
<nigelb> kermiac: yeah :)
<nigelb> rww: the one you filed about failure?
<rww> I didn't file it, but yeah
<nigelb> set to confirmed and I'll set it as triaged
<rww> done
<nigelb> Done :)
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<rww> nigelb: awesome, thanks for your help :)
<nigelb> rww: no problem.  thanks for helping out testing :)
<nUboon2Age> duanedesign: ping
<duanedesign> hello nUboon2Age
<nUboon2Age> hey duanedesign i see you are connected to the 100 papercuts project.  I'm wondering about user experience bugs that are larger than 100 papercuts.  How are they handled?
<nUboon2Age> My understanding is that Mark Shuttleworth has set the vision for the user experience to be right up there with the Mac.  So when there are user experience bugs, how are they written up?  Are there examples I could look at?
<duanedesign> nUboon2Age: I got drafted to do that forum post because I am forum staff. You might want to ask vish or someone in #ayatana
<nUboon2Age> duanedesign: what is ayatana?
<duanedesign> nUboon2Age: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana
<nUboon2Age> hmmm... it looks like that might be just the thing i'm looking for... duanedesign, thanks.
<duanedesign> nUboon2Age: here are some bugs associated with the project https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana
<duanedesign> nUboon2Age: np :)
<nUboon2Age> duanedesign: if they aren't quite the right group, they may know who would be... thanks. :)
<yofel> morning
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<stanley_robertso> hi cyphermox
<cyphermox> hi stanley_robertso
<vish> sense: hey , what do we do with https://launchpad.net/~steven-fowlerjr , he has his info in the lp page which seems fine however ,there is no irc nick..
<vish> do we reject or.. just approve for the mentoring..?
<sense> vish: Ask him to fill in his IRC nick and let him stand on pending for a little longer.
<vish> sense: hmm , i have used up all my "contact this user" privileges for today.. and he has no public id.. can you contact him?
<sense> I'll contact him.
<vish> neat!
<stanley_robertso> hi vish
<vish> stanley_robertso:  o/
<stanley_robertso> howz it going virtuald
<stanley_robertso> sorry.. i was referring vish .. not virtuald
<sense> contacted!
<nigelb> vish: maybe we should set, show email publically for mentorship candidates
<nigelb> it gets a bit difficult if the admins are not able to get in touch
<stlsaint> vish: ping
<vish> stlsaint: hey , just caught me in time ;) i tried to catch you here , but couldnt find you
<stlsaint> vish: i thought my mentor situation was hashed out??
<vish> stlsaint: hmm , well we didnt have mentors and now we have them , but we need to know what time you will be available to assign you a mentor..
<stlsaint> vish: i was under the impression that ddecator was going to be my mentor??
<stlsaint> vish: after the one he has now assimilates to membership
<vish> stlsaint: if he wants to, then there is no prob :)
<vish> stlsaint: but still if you had a time listed there , we could have assigned another mentor right now..
 * vish just assigned 6 students to a mentors..
<vish> not the same mentor of course ;p
<stlsaint> vish: tbh i know jack squat about UTC!
<vish> stlsaint: hmm , time converter ? http://www.thetimezoneconverter.com/
 * holstein updated availalbility on wiki :)
<holstein> mikeh789 = holstein
<yofel> UTC: open a terminal and type 'date -u' ?
<nigelb> yofel: +1
<vish> yofel: that gives present time and then we have to calculate a whole more.. converters allow us to be more lazy \o/
<yofel> you just need to know the offset to your local time..
<holstein> vish: i got my approval email just now... thanks
<vish> holstein: np..
<vish> yofel: well , offsetting the local time can confuse the best of us > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors?action=info
<vish> nigelb: ;p
<nigelb> vish: that was dst turning off/on thing
<yofel> :D
<stlsaint> vish: i am fine with waiting on ddecator but i will still update my wiki
<vish> stlsaint: sure.. neat!
<vish> oh boy!  ddecator sure has a lot of fans ;)
<nigelb> vish: LOL, wats up?
<yofel> vish: open a fanclub for him on LP :P
<vish>  yeah , probably ddecator-poachers !
<stlsaint> vish: not so much a fan of him but he knows that i had previous issues with bug squad so im holding him responsible for this go round ;)
<vish> stlsaint: :D
<penguin42> is the way to mark something as a papercut to do a 'Also affects project' ?
<vish> penguin42: yup
<penguin42> Ta
<vish> stlsaint: but you gotta have applied for the mentoring team if you want ddecator too.. if you are not in the queue , then someone else might grab him :D
<stlsaint> vish: i just applied for the wrong bugsquad...i just did the general bugsquad team on lp
<stlsaint> vish: i have since joined the mentorship one but will that effect anything by joining the regular bugsquad one?
<vish> stlsaint: nope , wont affect
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there a PPA for the system wide EQ on Lucid? Is that project still ongoing?
<penguin42> anyone know where I report minor issues on the launchpad.net website - just something that could improve on the hekp
<yofel> usually file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad , you can ask in #launchpad too first
 * penguin42 has managed to cook his 1st ppa and I thought I should post things that would have avoided the things I found confusing
<yofel> penguin42: wait, what's the problem?
<yofel> penguin42: if it's about ppas better directly file it against soyuz https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/
<penguin42> yofel: OK, 1st one is that on https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA  it implies that your key is generated as soon as you activate your ppa - and I was waiting for it, thinking I would actually need to sign stuff with it; but it should say it's only generated you upload your 1st ppa
<yofel> ah right (I was following in -packaging more or less)
<penguin42> which shadeslayer was kind enough to set me right upon
<yofel> ah right, actually it only shows it if you have packages in the ppa IIRC, if you delete all packages it'll be hidden again
<yofel> not sure where to file a bug about the help page though..
<yofel> maybe just file it against 'launchpad' after all
<penguin42> I'll file it on bugs.launchpad, someone can always bounce it elsewhere
<yofel> wgrant: ^
<plugwash> while updating a lucid chroot I got "start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused". I have a policy-rc,d in place which is supposed to stop anything getting started/stopped in the chroot
<plugwash> sorry it's a maverick chroot not a lucid one
<plugwash> is this a bug or is there something else that needs to be done these days to prevent package updates in a chroot from attempting to start/stop stuff?
<kklimonda> plugwash: may be bug 430224
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 430224 in upstart (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 3 other projects) "init: support chroots (affects: 13) (dups: 1) (heat: 213)" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430224
<^arky^> hi vish
<^arky^> vish,  Is there any bug relating to subtitle fonts in ubuntu,
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-18
<Iraqi> Q" After i installed ubuntu 10 on laptop Dell Vostro 1400 then done but bugs is working freeze? Why ? how can fix it ?
<penguin42> Iraqi: Is this 10.04 (Lucid) ?
<Iraqi> yes
<Iraqi> notebook edition
<Iraqi> i downloaded
<penguin42> ok, and what exactly happens?
<Iraqi> from web site ubuntu
<Iraqi> i installed on windows
<Iraqi> is installed then gave me error in HDD
<Iraqi> unstalled
<Iraqi> again i installed
<Iraqi> and successed
<Iraqi> but when opening is work freeze
<Iraqi> too much hard open some thing or when click
<Iraqi> just termnial work fine
<penguin42> do you know what the error it gave was?
<Iraqi> there are no error
<Iraqi> just work hard and freeze
<Iraqi> like ram 256 mb and windows vista
<Iraqi> will windows working too hard
<Iraqi> like this
<penguin42> when it freezes does it come back or does it keep frozen?
<Iraqi> freeze work mean when move mouse take a time and when want click on some app or any thing take time freeze then back work and open
<Iraqi> my ram 1.50 G
<penguin42> but it does work - it just takes a long time?
<Iraqi> yes work but freeze stay more two minutes then back work
<Iraqi> and again when just click on desktop will back to freeze
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> Iraqi: When it happens, use the dmesg command and see if there are any errors logged
<Iraqi> which command?
<penguin42> dmesg
<Iraqi> wait please
<Iraqi> is showing long lines
<Iraqi> alot of lines*
<Iraqi>   penguin42
<penguin42> can you get them to a website so I can look at them? Maybe use paste.ubuntu.com - the last 30 or 40 lines maybe?
<Iraqi> i'm in anther laptop
<Iraqi> wait i try it
<Iraqi> penguin42 check it in:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/465228/
<penguin42> Iraqi: Is that after it has frozen?
<Iraqi> is terminal was opened before and i typed it
<Iraqi> you want in time freeze i type dmesg?
<penguin42> but has it frozen yet in this boot ?
<Iraqi> when i use terminal will not happen any freeze but when i minmize terminal or any other app  will start freeze
<penguin42> but has it frozen in this particular boot
<Iraqi> you mean please?
<penguin42> since you rebooted has it frozen
<Iraqi> so how i fix it?
<penguin42> Iraqi: I can't help unless you can answer the question; maybe there is an IRC channel that speaks your native language that would be easier for you
<Iraqi> them not answer
<Iraqi> can you try step by step way to Fix it
<penguin42> Iraqi: 1) Make your machine freeze       2) do dmesg  and paste that dmesg
<penguin42> do NOT reboot between 1 and 2
<Iraqi> i didn't reboot
<Iraqi> reboot ( restart) < you mean right
<penguin42> yes
<Iraqi> wait is take time
<penguin42> the only errors in that dmesg were about your wireless, so it's not that - you could try running 'top' in a terminal while it freezes and maybe that will show what is happening; I would also check your hard disk is OK
<Iraqi> penguin42    http://paste.ubuntu.com/465232/
<penguin42> Iraqi: That polkitd segfault is very unusual
<Iraqi> same a hard action terminal on comman gmesg with freeze is going on treminal after freeze stop
<Iraqi> mean?
<Iraqi> command dmesg*
<penguin42> sorry, I don't understand that
<Iraqi> forget it, what you mean it?
<Iraqi> That polkitd segfault is very unusual?
<Iraqi> <<
<penguin42> it should not happen, I don't know if that is the cause of your problem, but it shouldn't happen
<Iraqi> what this must be not happen?
<Iraqi> give me command line to kill it...
<Iraqi> penguin42  ??? it can fix or i go?
<penguin42> I don't know the fix for the polkit error, and I can't tell if it is the reason for your stalls
<Iraqi> thanks... better back to windows 7 and unstall ubuntu :)
<Iraqi> thanks again penguin42 for your time :)
<Iraqi> bye bye
 * penguin42 goes to bed
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<xxiao_> i believe on 10.04 'ls' command has memory leak
<xxiao_> used valgrind and did some tests with it
<xxiao_> on debian it's fine, if you keep running 'ls' you will see it
<micahg> xxiao_: it's basically the same as karmic
<xxiao_> i know
<micahg> xxiao_: feel free to file a bug against coreutils
<xxiao_> valgrind reports 120 bytes leak, i then did a while : do ls
<xxiao_> after half hour i saw quite some leaks accumulating
<xxiao_> filing it now
<kermiac> vish: ok, I have emailed both of the students. Hopefully they will respond & we can start rocking. Thanks mate :)
<xxiao_> done filing, thanks
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<stanley_robertso> hi rackIT
<drew212> micahg: you around?
<drew212> or ddecator?
<micahg> drew212: yes
<drew212> micahg: bug 606679 looks to me like it **might be ready to triage** the backtrace looks like it's good, but i wouldn't know...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606679 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox hangs intermittently for no apparent reason. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606679
<drew212> importance would be medium: has a moderate impact on a core application
<micahg> drew212: backtrace has no symbols
<drew212> =(, and i thought i was doing so good...
<micahg> drew212: if you see ?? () in the backtrace, it means that the symbols are missing
 * drew212 noted
<drew212> alright, ill get to work =)
<micahg> drew212: that would be good for us to find out soon since it's supposed to be released Tuesday
<drew212> micahg: what is released tuesday?
<micahg> drew212: Firefox 3.6.7
<drew212> O_o
<drew212> micahg: what symbols does he need, and how do i know?
 * drew212 is very scared of backtrace tools, they're not user friendly at all
<micahg> drew212: firefox-dbg
<micahg> or firefox-dbgsym if the ddeb repos are installed
<micahg> drew212: scratch that
<drew212> and how does he install that? sudo apt-get intall firefox-dbg?
<micahg> drew212: firefox-dbg will be fine
<micahg> drew212: yes
<drew212> micahg: how the hell do you know all this
 * drew212 looks frustrated (lol)
<micahg> drew212: I've been doing this for almost a year now
<micahg> drew212: over a year with bugs
<drew212> micahg: is there an all inclusive set of debugging symobls (possibly a dumb question) i don't want to have to worry about every installing any of them or having to find them if i need them for a different program again =P
<micahg> drew212: unfortunately not, apport can install that for you though
<drew212> micahg: what if its not a crash?
<micahg> drew212: well, the symbols help for any backtrace, not just crashes
<drew212> micahg: i guess what i'm getting at is, how do i know what symbols need to be installed for a certain package? I find when I'm debugging alot i come up to roadblocks, things arent clearly explained anywhere =P
<micahg> drew212: well, find the files with ?? () in your backtrace, then install the dbgsym package for them, if it's in a PPA, you'll need the -dbg package for the whole source
<drew212> micahg: would i need to find the symobols for each file? =X
<micahg> drew212: yeah, unless you just install the symbols for all the depends
<drew212> and how would you suggest i search for the files in launchpad? when i google the file name it shows a bunch of bugs =P
<micahg> drew212: not launchpad, install apt-file
<drew212> micahg: you lost me, sorry =X
<micahg> drew212: if you're searching for files, apt-file is the easiest way for your release
<drew212> ok...
<drew212> how do i use it?
<micahg> drew212: man apt-file :)
<drew212> micahg: next ?, where/how do i install it? =P
<micahg> drew212: it's a package :)
<drew212> micahg: damnit you're making me work for it on purpose!
<drew212> micahg: ok, well i got it to spew a bunch of useless gibberish =D
<maxwellian> drew212: FYI, this probably won't confuse the reporter, but in your comment you instructed them to run 'Sudo apt-get...', with a capital 'S' on sudo.
<drew212> maxwellian: whoops! lol
<maxwellian> drew212: Like I said, if they're comfortable enough to be running killall in the terminal they'll probably catch it themselves.
<drew212> maxwellian: its a habbit to capitalize things at the start of a quote =X
<maxwellian> drew212: Nevertheless, you might save some time by posting the correction.
<drew212> true
<drew212> maxwellian: corrected
<drew212> micahg: is it bad if i need a man page for a man page =X, apt-file still has me lost on how to get usefull information
<micahg> drew212: did you read it?
<drew212> yeah, but it might as well be written in German...
<drew212> micahg: terminal commands don't scare me, but idk how to come up with my own usefull commands unless its strikingly easy or similar to another one... i feel helpless here =X
 * micahg thought the man page was pretty clear
<micahg>  Some actions are required to run the search:
<micahg>  update Resynchronize the package contents from their sources.
<micahg> drew212: try apt-file -h
<drew212> micahg: i guess i don't know what to do with the output it gives me... it would be easier if i could just search for launchpad where the files are located... then i could find how it ranks heroically and then download the dbg symbols for the whole package... and also see if any additional files i need symbols for are located in that package...
<micahg> drew212: it's package: /path/to/file
<micahg> drew212: you can also do a search on packages.ubuntu.com, but it's not always up to date
<drew212> micahg: i get it! but its going to take some time to actually be able to use it usefully
<micahg> drew212: ?
<micahg> drew212: apt-file update
<micahg> drew212: apt-file search /path/to/file or filename
<drew212> micahg: the computer is great, the user, not so much =P
<drew212> its already updated i mean
<maxwellian> drew212: Since I've never done what you're trying to do, would you mind explaining...what you're trying to do? :P  You already have the debugging symbols for mutt, so what now?
<drew212> maxwellian: say i'm debugging a package, pidgin for instance, and someone gives me a backtrace with no symbols...
 * maxwellian nods
<drew212> and he has several files listed, say X1, X2, X3, X4
<maxwellian> drew212: Files?  As in libraries?
<drew212> i want to find out what debugging symobls i need for those files...
<drew212> maxwellian: idk, i'm pretty new to the linux scene so sure? *worried look*
<drew212> say x1, x2, and x3, require debugging_symobls1
<drew212> and x4 requires debugging_symobls2 and x5 requires debugging_symbols3
<drew212> i want to figure out how i can find that out... and quickly cross reference, without having to look up each file individually
<drew212> not to mention the problem of figuring out what dbg symobls they need in the first place...
<micahg> drew212: that's what everyone has to do unless they know what package the file is in
<drew212> micahg: i wish i knew how to program better, and in python, so i could make a program do the work for me...
<maxwellian> drew212: Yes, I was going to suggest that. :P
<drew212> programmers are hella lazy if you didn't know =P
<micahg> drew212: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingWithApportRetrace
<drew212> micahg: sweet =)
<drew212> thats definetly going onto on of my top things i need to read
<drew212> micahg: thanks again for helping my with all my stupid questions =P
<micahg> drew212: no stupid questions here :)
<drew212> micahg: I worry that people get frustrated, cuz i get *really* frustrated with myself when i cant figure it out =X
<drew212> micahg: so when i find a library that needs debuging symobls, and i use apt-file i use the package found before the colon, and then add -dbg to the end of it to get the correct debugging symbols?
<micahg> drew212: well, no, -dbg are for source packages
<drew212> i wish there was a program i was having a problem with so i could actually try things hands on instead of doing everything theoretically in my head =X
<micahg> drew212: if you add the ddeb repos, you can install the -dbgsym package for it if it's from the archive
<maxwellian> drew212: The first sentence in the Introduction on the page micahg linked says that all the examples were created by forcing the crash using the kill tool.
<maxwellian> drew212: So you might be able to do the same thing.
<drew212> maxwellian: O_o thanks!
<drew212> micahg: to make life easy on me, would it be easiest to get a crash report from someone experiencing a program hang and having them killall the program just to get a backtrace?
<micahg> drew212: no, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<drew212> well, my head is spinning, and i need to get to bed, thanks for all the help micahg and maxwellian
<micahg> drew212: night
<maxwellian> drew212: Sure.  You are clearly a little in over your head, but keep at it. ;)
<drew212> maxwellian: definetly in over my head =P, but i don't know how to get deeper, other than just dive in!
<maxwellian> drew212: Yup.  Good luck, thanks for helping out where you can. :)
<micahg> drew212: yep, that and asking questions
<maxwellian> micahg: For my own education, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash, -dbg and -dbgsym are equivalent.  What were you saying about source packages?
<micahg> maxwellian: -dbg is for the source package -dbgsym is for the binary package
<maxwellian> micahg: I don't understand.  The symbols are already in the source code, they are only lost in compilation.  Why would you need symbols for a source package?
<micahg> maxwellian: it provides symbols for all the bianries
<micahg> *binaries
<maxwellian> micahg: Sorry, I'm still pretty new...are you saying there are binaries in source packages?
<micahg> maxwellian: 1 source can produce multiple binaries
<micahg> so the -dbg package can have symbols for all of them
<micahg> actually, that's werid...
<micahg> not always the case
<maxwellian> micahg: ?
<micahg> maxwellian: well, you can have a -dbg for each binary as well
<maxwellian> micahg: So...they are equivalent, as stated on the wiki page?
<maxwellian> micahg: Assuming I'm reading it correctly...not at all certain. ;)
<micahg> yes
<maxwellian> micahg: Okay, I guess that makes sense.  Weird that they would be named differently.  Thanks!
<arjunak01> im unable to report a bug in nautilus ubuntu-bug says that "The problem cannot be reported:This is not a genuine Ubuntu package"
<yofel_> arjunak01: can you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache nautilus' please?
<arjunak01> yofel_:"apt-cache nautilus" ?
<micahg> arjunak01: apt-cache policy nautilus
<yofel> *headdes* - just woke up..
<yofel> sory, micahg is right
 * micahg needs to sleep
<arjunak01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/465402/
<micahg> arjunak01: Ubuntu doesn't have that version
<arjunak01> is it because of nautilus-elementary ppa??
<micahg> arjunak01: that's why apport's giving the error
<arjunak01> ok i will remove it and try again,thanks
<micahg> arjunak01: are you sure the error is in the Ubuntu release version? 2.31 is a development version
<arjunak01> as i said i will try it on 2.30
<mantiena-baltix> It seems there are some problems with Ubuntu 10.04.1 daily builds - there are no new daily-live images since yesterday, see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lucid/daily-live/	
<yofel> mantiena-baltix: for iso testing you should ask in #ubuntu-testing
<mantiena-baltix> yofel: thanks
<mantiena-baltix> yofel: I told about this issue in #ubuntu-testing, but got no answer :(
<mantiena-baltix> Maybe someone can tell me where I should report issue about missing lucid daily-live cdimages?
<penguin42> mantiena-baltix: I'd give it another day or 2 - it's quite possible something broke, and I'm sure there is someone who owns that stuff and will spot it, if it doesn't fix itself after a day or two then I'd report it
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<penguin42> hi
<stanley_robertso> hi penguin42
<njin> Hy, i've a question, we triage only pidgin-skype bugs or Skype (from Lucid-partner) too ?
<stanley_robertso>  hi vish
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<njin> Hy, i've a question, we triage only pidgin-skype bugs or Skype (from Lucid-partner) too ?
<drew212> micahg: bug 606679 looks good now, he has all the symbols and everything installed...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606679 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox hangs intermittently for no apparent reason. (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606679
<micahg> drew212: I'm looking to see if I can find something now
<micahg> drew212: just replied after reading some upstream bugs
<drew212> micahg: in his backtrace , just before he gets Program received signal SIGPIPE, Broken pipe.
<micahg> drew212: right
<drew212> oh, i thought you were asking if he got one? I reread your comment and you asked for in terminal without debugging =P
<micahg> drew212: correct
<drew212> micahg: on a side note, do you know where ddecator is? i havent seen him around in a little while =X
<micahg> drew212: somewhere on the other side of the lake :)
<drew212> micahg: vaca?
<micahg> drew212: home
<drew212> micahg: oh, idk where either of you live... lol
<WeatherGod> micahg, hi, think you could reset a "triaged" status for me...
<WeatherGod> a commenter changed it from triaged to confirmed
<micahg> WeatherGod: sure
<WeatherGod> bug 501207
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 501207 in brasero (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "sound-juicer, rhythmbox, nautilus crash at audio CD insertion (affects: 13) (dups: 2) (heat: 74)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501207
<WeatherGod> thanks
<micahg> WeatherGod: done
<WeatherGod> also, could someone take a look at bug 496681, we gathered some interesting info
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 496681 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Rhythmbox does not save playlist on iPod (affects: 17) (heat: 98)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496681
<WeatherGod> I have been away so I haven't been able to catch up on triaging for a while
<drew212> micahg: for bug 140732 if a bug is fixed in a newer release do we mark it fix released like he did, or are you supposed to mark it incomplete, as the unknown fix GM script does?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 140732 in firefox-3.0 (Ubuntu) "Square roots not correctly rendered in MathML (heat: 4)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/140732
<micahg> drew212: normally invalid if we never confirmed if it was an issue
<drew212> micahg: but if something is confirmed as an issue, but it somehow gets fixed in an update then we mark fix released even if it wasn't "being worked on"?
<micahg> drew212: yes
<drew212> k thanks
<trinikrono> hey all!
<trinikrono> does anyone triage on sundays :D
<micahg> trinikrono: sure
<trinikrono> nice can you help with x bugs lol
<trinikrono> i remember you working with firefox though
<micahg> trinikrono: no :)
<micahg> trinikrono: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<trinikrono> yea, maybe i might join the x swat team if they treat men nice
<trinikrono> when i goto assign bugs i finding a lot of the xorg bugs
<trinikrono> hey micahg help me something, when to use the nominate for release link?
<micahg> trinikrono: when you need an SRU
<trinikrono> so if i want to tag a release i should also affects distribution?
<trinikrono> use
<micahg> trinikrono: npo
<micahg> trinikrono: only if you need an SRU
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-11
<brendand> anyone know the name of the package which encapsulates the monitor/display settings applet?
<TeTeT> brendand: dpkg -S gnome-display-properties might reveal it, I think
<TeTeT> brendand: gnome-control-center should be the package, at least on Lucid
<jibel> brendand, gnome-control-center
<brendand> jibel - have you noticed the problem with changing settings in the Display applet?
<jibel> brendand, which problem ?
<brendand> :)
<brendand> try changing the resolution on an oneiric box now
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/808666
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 808666 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "'Does the display look okay?' dialogs text size keep increasing forever (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> brendand, bug 808419
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 808419 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "Font continually increasing in the dialog box after waiting to change display (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808419
<brendand> :(
<brendand> really launchpad doesn't give you a chance..
<brendand> two of the same words in the title
<brendand> but nothing
<jibel> brendand, can you use an external monitor with unity ? just hot plugging it freezes everything, compiz crashes, ...
<brendand> jibel - no
<brendand> jibel - don't know about crashes, but the second display is corrupt
<jibel> brendand, I have that on another machine, both with very common intel cards
<brendand> jibel - mine is radeon
<benonsoftware> Hi all
<bil21al> why the shut down,restart buttons are dissapper from the 11.10 after the update and also the wireless or internet connection option is not working well????is there change in design??
<bil21al> and also sound indicator dissappear again??
<brendand> bil21al - don't see anything like that
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 1 to kick off in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-12
<jamesensor> hello everyone, can someone advise me with hard disk errors caused by ubuntu? load unload cycles on a western digital hd
<Ursinha> bug 809097
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809097 in launchpad "Can't mark a blueprint as superseded by another blueprint from a different project (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809097
<benonsoftware> Hi all
<hggdh> eeeBotu will be offline for a few minutes, while it moves to a new server
<benonsoftware> Does anyone know of a package that needs 'adopting'?
<hggdh> eeeBotu is back. Thank you for your patience
 * micahg hugs hggdh 
 * hggdh hugs micahg :-)
<hggdh> and, with that, another old server bites the dust (and the last I had still running Hardy)
<brendand> jibel - i think this bug needs assigning https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/806636
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806636 in compiz (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[Oneiric] Compiz fails to update window title until focused window is changed for a number of applications (gedit, eog, chromium) (affects: 2) (dups: 2) (heat: 22)" [High,Confirmed]
<brendand> am i allowed to assign as bug-control?
<seb128> brendand, the bug you closed as duplicate was properly targetted and assigned...
<seb128> brendand, usually when a bug is properly targetted and assigned don't close it
<seb128> brendand, now you create extra work to find somebody to redo the triaging work which was already properly done
<brendand> seb128 - sorry, it wasn't assigned when i started looking at it
<seb128> brendand, hum, I assigned it sam yesterday evening
<seb128> when I added my comment
<seb128> well, anyway seems jibel fixed it ;-)
<jibel> brendand, lowered to medium
<seb128> hey jibel!
<jibel> Salut seb128
<jibel> morning brendand !
<brendand> anyway, my apologies - the older bug was already confirmed and having the exact same symptom
<seb128> brendand, no worry
<brendand> i also don't think the chromium issue is the same thing, trying to get a confirmation from the reporter of that one
<brendand> chromium doesn't display the page title when the window isn't maximised
<brendand> seems by design, or a regression in chromium
<brendand> since the same behaviour is in compiz & metacity
<brendand> okay, also same issue in totem
<brendand> so it's any gnome app that tries to update the title
<brendand> still Medium?
<seb128> it's only cosmetic
<seb128> so medium seems ok
<brendand> dunno
<brendand> gedit also doesn't scratch out the 'saved' star when you press save
<brendand> that's functionality
<brendand> medium is okay though
<seb128> when did that start?
<brendand> well, original report is from last week - but i'm sure i was noticing the 'save' problem before then
<brendand> even before the platform rally
<seb128> ok, trying to rule out components because compiz didn't get a lot of updates in oneiric
<brendand> for some reason i can't reproduce the problem with gedit right now
<brendand> wonder what i did
<brendand> confirmed in pretty much any application which changes the titlebar
<brendand> firefox, banshee
<brendand> should be high
<jibel> the retracer should definitely not touch reports that are already targeted or triaged in some way :(
<seb128> jibel, or bugs that are not retraced yet should not be targeted and triaged
<seb128> jibel, said differently "yes, that would be nice but it would requires teaching apport what is a bug triaged or which ones are fine to close or not"
<jibel> seb128, lesson learned, I'll unsubscribe the retracer and remove the need-retracing tag next time.
<seb128> jibel, it might be easier to just not use non retraced bugs for tracking
<seb128> jibel, or ping us to get the bug retraced
<seb128> then you can triage it
<jibel> seb128, I meant the duplicate checker sorry.
<seb128> jibel, sorry about the issue and about the retracer being down for a while
<jibel> seb128, no problem
<jibel> but it is sometimes confused by similar traces. For example it marked all the recent GConf import error in update-manager duplicate of bug 441483 which is unrelated.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 441483 in python-support (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>() (affects: 82) (dups: 96) (heat: 752)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441483
<seb128> jibel, yeah, tricky since the signature is similar
<mvo> *coug* I need to fix this one
<jibel> seb128, the same problem happens with other packages like dpkg, aptdaemon or ubiquity for example when the trace is rather generic.
<seb128> jibel, open an apport bug with some example and assign it to pitti maybe?
<seb128> mvo, you can probably close this one since you stopped used gconf
<seb128> or ignore me, I didn't read the bug
<seb128> just the gconf import error part ;-)
<mvo> yeah
<jibel> mvo, I'm closing bug 441483, will point users to bug 807715 and won't move the duplicates to the right report to avoid useless email noise.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 441483 in python-support (Ubuntu) "update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>() (affects: 82) (dups: 96) (heat: 752)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441483
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807715 in update-manager (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "Missing dependency on gir1.2-gconf-2.0 (affects: 21) (dups: 10) (heat: 136)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807715
<wagafo> A question: if a reference to an upstream bug is entered to a bug, what is the status that has to be entered to the original package in the bug? "confirmed"? or leave it as "new"?
<brendand> wagafo - what's the status of the upstream bug? was it an existing one or did you just create it?
<wagafo> The upstream was an existing bug on "evince" and it was marked as a bug actually in "poppler" , sort of a regression because it was something fixed that started misfunctioning again. If you want to take a look it is bug #808894
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 808894 in evince (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "bad selected text rendering (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808894
<wagafo> Now I see it has been market as "triaged", but still interested in knowing what should I have entered.
<brendand> wagafo - if you can't confirm it in ubuntu then leave it at new
<brendand> wagafo - in this case it was easily confirmable
<brendand> in fact it's still there in oneiric
<wagafo> Yes, it was confirmable. Understood and thanks!
<pedro_> the bug should be reassigned to poppler though
<pedro_> the upstream gnome task closed, and you need to open a new one for poppler
<wagafo> pedro_ : thanks, we'll do
<pedro_> wagafo, you're welcome, thanks for helping
<hggdh> good morning pedro_ & jibel
<hggdh> and brendand :-)
<pedro_> moi moi hggdh jibel :-)
<jibel> goodmorning hggdh and pedro_
<hggdh> moi, moi & moi
<pedro_> xchat-gnome-indicator is great
<brendand> good morning hggdh
<seb128> pedro_, is it?
<brendand> certainly a lot better than not having xchat/-gnome-indicator
<pedro_> seb128, it does what i want to , at least i'm not missing messages :-P
<seb128> ;-)
<brendand> am i right in thinking it's recommended by xchat in oneiric?
<seb128> it is
<seb128> xchat-gnome (1:0.30.0~git20100421.29cc76-1ubuntu2) oneiric; urgency=low
<seb128>   [ Jorge Castro ]
<seb128>   * Recommend xchat-gnome-indicator to get Unity integration (LP: #790821)
<brendand> nice!
<brendand> was thinking i didn't install it explicitly
<brendand> didn't have to!
<hggdh> well, there is no boredom on Oneiric
<brendand> pedro_ - empty mail?
<jibel> pedro_, bugday email is empty
<jibel> :)
<hggdh> jibel, pedro_: would you have nvidia?
<jibel> hggdh, I do, but on a stable system
<pedro_> brendand, jibel ! oh i blame evolution
 * pedro_ checking
<brendand> so do i
<hggdh> reason is, after the Most Recent Updates (TM) on Oneiric I lost nVidia (nouveau now kicks in, no matter what) and by Unity is ah, quite weird
<pedro_> odd it appears empty in my sent folder as well
<jibel> hggdh, I lied. it's an ATI, I have an nvidia with oneiric if you want to test something.
<hggdh> jibel: if you can update to latest and reboot, I would like to know if nouveau kicks in
<hggdh> *even* with nvidia set up
<jibel> pedro_, the 'compose' feature of evolution has been moved to thunderbird ;-)
<pedro_> lol
<hggdh> pedro_: and -- gasp! -- now it works
 * jibel reboots
<roadmr> pedro_: I got the Ubuntu Bug Day mail but it's empty :(
<pedro_> roadmr, yeah evolution fault
<roadmr> pedro_: ok :)
<hggdh> hum. jibel is not back yet...
 * hggdh wonders if jibel reproduced the issue(s)
<jibel> hggdh, nouveau and nvidia are ok here
<hggdh> darn!
<jibel> hggdh, if nvidia-current is installed it is loaded otherwise it falls back to nouveau
<hggdh> jibel: OK, must be something here
<jibel> hggdh, and xorg.conf is just
<jibel> Section "Screen"
<jibel>     Identifier  "Default Screen"
<jibel>     DefaultDepth    24
<jibel> EndSection
<hggdh> ah, just found libdrm\* as being from the xorg-edgers
<pedro_> oh evolution, i'm not loving you today...
<pedro_> announcement resend
<pedro_> brendand, jibel roadmr thanks for the ping about it :-)
 * charlie-tca thinks pedro_ should go to claws-mail; it "just works"
<brendand> so does thunderbird
 * jibel thinks mutt is the way to go, full screen email client in Unity.
<brendand> thank god it'll be default in oneiric
<jibel> mutt default in Oneiric ?
<brendand> thunderbird
<charlie-tca> mutt?
<pedro_> charlie-tca, is that the evolution kind of looking email client?
<charlie-tca> pedro_: don't really know, haven't used anything else in about three years
<jibel> charlie-tca, mutt has perfect screen reader support too.
<pedro_> mutt? come on be serious
<charlie-tca> jibel: I have enough problems making this weechat work in terminals
<charlie-tca> But I can believe mutt has screen-reader support. It seems almost perfect!
<roadmr> mutt forever!
 * charlie-tca likes his GUI though!
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 2 starting in 23 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<davmor2> brendand: tell my oneiric install on netbook that 132% cpu usage from thunderbird
<brendand> davmor2 - that's true. still, it does what i want it to (and more importantly doesn't do what i don't want it to)
<davmor2> brendand: Evolution worked fine on that netbook, as does claws, and slypheed (or whatever it's called)
<brendand> a problem with saving/setting a setting is probably going to be in gnome-settings-daemon, right?
<seb128> brendand, that control center dialog and option for autologin is new, it's not something which worked and got broken
<brendand> sure the dialog is new, but the ability to change it isn't
<brendand> thus, it worked and then it didn't
<brendand> or is autologin not the same as 'don't ask for password on login'?
<pedro_> brendand, on bug 808136 is better to wait for it to get retraced instead of just closing it if the user cannot provide steps to reproduce it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 808136 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center crashed with SIGSEGV (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808136
<hggdh> this is... different. I boot normally, get Nouveau loaded, even if /etc/modprobe.d has a blacklist for it. I boot in recovery mode, Nouveau is *not* loaded
<brendand> pedro_ - oh, it won't get retraced if it's closed... yes
<komputes> pedro_: hggdh: I see a maeeting for now in the fridge cal http://ubuntu-news.org/calendars/fridge/
<komputes> topic says meeting on the 14th, don't see it in the cal.
<charlie-tca> Meetings were changed to Thursday
<jibel> kamusin, I'm not sure to understand bug 809500, do you use unity ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809500 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "terminal is not remembering my preference (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809500
<kamusin> jibel, yes.. I use unity-2d
<kamusin> the problem is that gnome-terminal is not remembering some settings for instance in this case the "Show menu bar" (not sure if is the exactly translation)
<jibel> kamusin, the menu is integrated to the top panel then and it is not applicable there, isn't it ?
<kamusin> that could be another problem thought heh
<jibel> kamusin, are there any other setting that gnome-terminal doesn't remember ?
<kamusin> jibel, let me check
<jibel> kamusin, if not, that's likely a dup of bug 728040
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728040 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Global Menu: Terminal: View->Show Menubar toggle makes no sense (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 48)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728040
<kamusin> jibel, heh got it
<kamusin> is a duplicate of that report, thank you
<kamusin> however, seems like is just affecting to unity 3d in that case.. in my case I'm running unity-2d
<jibel> kamusin, the behavior should be the same, if not that is a bug indeed. I'm trying it now.
<jibel> kamusin, there's really a bug in gnome-terminal. I tried in gnome instead of Unity and it fails to remember this setting.
<jibel> kamusin, thanks for catching this
<kamusin> jibel, np ;)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-13
<RedSingularity> hggdh: available at the moment?
<RedSingularity> hggdh: there buddy?
<hggdh> RedSingularity: yes, but for a short time. What can I do for you?
<RedSingularity> hggdh: hey.  I think my control expired this month.  Should i wait till the day gets closer or can you renew now?
<RedSingularity> expires*
<hggdh> RedSingularity: I can renew it now
<RedSingularity> hggdh: mind?
<RedSingularity> I will forget otherwise :)
<hggdh> just a sec, opening FFox
 * RedSingularity waits patiently
<RedSingularity> eating sunflower seeds...
<hggdh> RedSingularity: it will have to wait for tomorrow, my system is completely hosed after updates
<hggdh> bloody updates on Oneiric
<RedSingularity> hggdh: no problem buddy.  Talk tomorrow then ;)
<hggdh> RedSingularity: but I will do it tomorrow
<RedSingularity> bed time anyway.  Gnite :)
<hggdh> dammit
<hggdh> RedSingularity: done
 * hggdh now can hit the bed
<RedSingularity> hggdh: oh great.  Thanks and nite again :)
<hggdh> cheers
<bil21al> hey friendzz se this bug  809833  i think it should be invalid.this is nnot a unity bug and as i knw this is not a bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809833 in unity (Ubuntu) "There is no Tablet PC with Ubuntu and Unity based on the Nvidia Tegra (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809833
<bil21al> yes this
<bil21al> bug
<bil21al> can any body tell me what should i answer??
<Pici> invalid
<bil21al> pici ok tku
<bil21al> bro
<brendand> for bugs which are in current releases and unlikely to ever get fixed by SRU, what answer should be given?
<brendand> is it 'incomplete' -> ask reporter to check if it happens in the dev release?
<brendand> and if it doesn't?
<yofel> if the bug is fixed in the development release you close the bug as fix released, and leave any existing release task open until either the SRU is done or the release reaches EOL
<Abhijit> what is SRU?
<Pici> !sru
<ubot4> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jibel> brendand, bug number ?
<kentb> what about reports that aren't bugs per-se?  e.g. the problem is a limitation of the hardware (poor linux support with no relief in sight from the vendor)?
<brendand> yofel - well it's not so much fixed as circumvented :)
<kentb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/795349  <-- (ALPS touchpad)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 795349 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "[Dell Latitude E6420] gnome-mouse-properties does not provide Touchpad settings (affects: 2) (heat: 119)" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> brendand: ok, then give us the bug # as jibel asked, if it's not fixed, it's still open
<Abhijit> ok
<brendand> jibel, yofel - as soon as i can find it again :/
<pedro_> jibel, lol at bug 809790
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809790 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Can not stop file search. Stop button run away from mouse pointer (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809790
<jibel> heh
<jibel> pedro_, I triple checked, I thought it was a developer joke :-)
<pedro_> jibel, haha yeah that was my first thought :-P
<pedro_> ill push it upstream
<jibel> kentb, it's a valid feature request and still valid in Oneiric.
<kentb> jibel: ok
<brendand> jibel - with your permission i'm going to change the title of this bug to 'No high contrast theme installed' https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/797833
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 797833 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center icons disappear after changing "Contrast" in "Universal Access" settings (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed]
<brendand> that seems to be the nub of the problem
<brendand> according to !importance accessibility issues have to be addressed as high importance
<brendand> !importance
<ubot4> You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<brendand> stupid ubot
<jibel> brendand, permission granted! ;-)
<brendand> jibel - i can't reproduce that bug exactly now
<maco> bdmurray: the bugstats page you have on people.ubuntu.com ... how's that work? can python/php/something be used to make a dynamic page on p.u.c?
<brendand> jibel - did you change it to high, then back to normal and the icons disappeared?
<jibel> brendand, let me try
<brendand> maybe i actually need to report a separate one
<brendand> i thought you had only changed to high and then noticed the icons were missing
<bdmurray> maco: in a meeting at the moment
<jibel> brendand, this bug seems to be fixed with the latest updates. It was still an issue yesterday.
<brendand> jibel - okay, i'll close that one and see about raising a new one to deal with the lack of themes for the different contrast options
<jibel> brendand, sounds good. Thanks
<dholbach> UDW (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek) day 3 starting in 23 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<bil21al> i want to report the chromium bug what command should i run in terminal
<bil21al> ??
<Ampelbein> bil21al: ubuntu-bug -p chromium-browser
<bil21al> ok
<bil21al> tku
<abhinav-> bil21al: or try ubuntu-bug -w and click on the window of the chromium browser
<bil21al> ok thanks u both  bro it worked
<micahg> Ampelbein: -p has been deprecated for ages
<Ampelbein> micahg: oh, indeed.
<roadmr> folks, have you seen a problem with gnome-terminal in Oneiric where the menubar disappears and reappears? it causes terminal windows to shrink until they are useless
<kamusin> roadmr, maybe could be bug 809500
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809500 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "terminal is not remembering my preference (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809500
<roadmr> kamusin: thanks, that's not it - this is a fresh Oneiric install, we haven't changed anything, and the menu "flickers"
<jibel> roadmr, on hardware or vm ?
<roadmr> jibel: so far we've only observed it on bare metal, I have an Oneiric VM and it doesn't happen there
<roadmr> jibel: just wondering if anyone here had seen something like that before we go ahead and file a bug
<jibel> roadmr, I saw something similar with an external monitor plugged in
<jibel> the top panel was respawning and each time the size of the terminal changed
<roadmr> jibel: something like that, yes - no external monitor here though
<roadmr> though it's a good clue. The panel dies, menu gets sent to the terminal, and when panel respawns it retakes the menu
<jibel> right, I think that's something along this line.
<roadmr> oh yes, that's the behavior we see heheh
<roadmr> jibel: thanks, well we might have to file two bugs, one for the crashy panel and another for the shrinking terminal
<jibel> roadmr, my pleasure :)
<roadmr> jibel: so is there a bug about the panel thing? I have at least one system where it happens reliably, I can file a new one if there's no report
<hggdh> roadmr: when in doubt, open a new bug
<roadmr> hggdh: I did :) thanks
<sbeattie> is the amd64 retracer running? I have a couple of bug reports from saturday that I'd like to make public, but the retracer hasn't gotten to them yet.
<charlie-tca> If there is no core dump or private data, the retracer doesn't care if they are private or public
<sbeattie> charlie-tca: there are coredumps, which is why I'm not making them public.
 * charlie-tca nods
<charlie-tca> I hate that waiting too
<dedman> hi, i applied for membership of bug-squad of ubuntu  on July 9th, however my membership has not been approved yet.
<dedman> I have signed the Code of Conduct, and read the triage guide, and want to contribute to Ubuntu
<dedman> When will i be approved ?
<dedman> my launchpad id is  :   aphelion-spark
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-14
<hggdh> one has to wonder about this fire & forget...
<hggdh> but I approved the request
<tomluckmann> may I know where the bug squad meeting is?
<tomluckmann> hello? anyone here?
<velle_frak> .
<wagafo> In Bug #755898 the upstream (Debian) bug report has been marked as "Fixed released". Should the corresponding Ubuntu packages in the bug report be also marked as "Fixed Released"?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 755898 in gnome-control-center (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "gnome-keyring-daemon not available in apps started from global shortcuts (affects: 1) (heat: 40)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/755898
<pedro_> wagafo, only if you can confirm it is fixed on Ubuntu, otherwise no
<wagafo> pedro_, thanks
<pedro_> you're welcome
<wagafo> Should the bug then remain marked as "new " in Ubuntu?
<pedro_> wagafo, can you confirm that the problem is still there? then its Confirmed / Triaged
<wagafo> pedro_ OK
<rodrigo_> hi
<pedro_> rodrigo_, do you know if there's any plans to support the 'scaling mode ' in the display properties? bug 786058
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 786058 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "gnome-display-properties does not show or set scaling mode (affects: 1) (heat: 74)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786058
<rodrigo_> pedro_, hmm, I don't know of any plans
<rodrigo_> pedro_, I would change it to a wishlist
<pedro_> rodrigo_, is really specific though, not sure you guys are interesting on it
<rodrigo_> not sure it makes much sense, really
<pedro_> rodrigo_, right, i'll file it upstream so it can be closed, i mean commented
<rodrigo_> :)
<pedro_> ;-)
<rodrigo_> pedro_, if bugs don't apply to the oneiric version, and it's not been SRU'ed (so I guess it wasn't too big of a problem), do we just close the bugs?
<pedro_> rodrigo_, yes, if they can't be SRU'ed or don't have lot of users affected etc those can be closed
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> lots can be closed then!
<pedro_> heh that's the good thing of a whole revamp of the module :-)
<rodrigo_> yeah :)
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week Day 4 starting in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek)
<pedro_> heh bug 809578 reminds me of the 'can't cancel the search' on nautilus
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809578 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "Displays setting confirmation grows without bounds (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809578
<Pici> Aww.. theres no video :(
<bdmurray> bugsquad meesting in 10 minutes
<bdmurray> Bug Squad meeting
 * charlie-tca waves
<micahg> charlie-tca: in #ubuntu-meeting :)
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 8/11/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<njin> hello, there's some workaround for hugday-tools assertion error?
<brendand> njin - use the source (luke)
<yofel> afaik lp:ubuntu-qa-tools has a fixed one
<yofel> the bzr branch
<brendand> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-qa-tools
<brendand> cd ubuntu-qa-tools/hugday-tools/
<brendand> ./hugday ...
<brendand> that one works
<brendand> the one in the package is older version, broken
<njin> ok thanks guys
<brendand> jibel - what is the keyboard indicator referred to in this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/805493
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 805493 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 3 other projects) "The Keyboard Preferences opens the 'Region & Language' dialog (affects: 1) (heat: 503)" [Low,Confirmed]
<brendand> i can't get it
<roadmr> brendand: maybe if you have more than two keyboard layouts configured, an indicator appears on the top menu?
<brendand> roadmr - of course!
<brendand> roadmr - are you on natty?
<roadmr> brendand: yep, natty, is oneiric different? I see that's what the bug is about
<brendand> roadmr - where does the 'keyboard preferences' menu item of the indicator take you?
<roadmr> brendand: on natty? no idea, I have just one keyboard layout, give me a sec, I'll try
<roadmr> brendand: takes me to "keyboard preferences", with "general, layouts, accessibility, mouse keys and typing break tabs
<brendand> roadmr - ah, so it has changed then
<brendand> roadmr - now it takes you to the same capplet where you add layouts
<roadmr> oh, I see, so that's what he means
<jibel> brendand, there are 2 configuration applets in g-c-c: 1 called'Keyboard' and 1 called 'Region & Language'
<jibel> and Keyboard Preferences from the indicator opens Region & language, which can be confusing since there is another applet for keyboard properties.
<jibel> that's just a question of wording and translations.
<brendand> jibel - in Natty it used to open something more similar to the content of Keyboard - so I agree with you report. I just wasn't sure how to reproduce the problem
<jibel> right, because on natty the keyboards properties and layouts are different tabs of the same applet iirc
<jibel> on oneiric it is separated
<Alegomaster> Hllo
<Alegomaster> Hello I mean
<Alegomaster> I need help with a regression and what tag to use for it
<yofel> Alegomaster: the regression tags are explained on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags#Regression_specific
<Alegomaster> I saw the wiki but I don't know what to use for bug #809588. Is it regression-release or regression-update 	
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809588 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "No way to display the date (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809588
<micahg> Alegomaster: please don't assign yourself bugs that you are not working on (as in writing patches), also in progress is for when you are writing a patch for a bug as well, incomplete is the state when asking for information
<micahg> pedro_: if you're still around, can you help ^^
<Alegomaster> Oh ok thanks for tellong me
<Alegomaster> telling i mean
<pedro_> Alegomaster, just subscribe to the bug and wait for the response
<micahg> pedro_: I was hoping you can help triage, since it's a potential desktop regression :)
<pedro_> Alegomaster, did you tried to reproduce the bug?
<Alegomaster> No not yet I was about to
<pedro_> micahg, yeah it was 'there' but since the old calendar was removed , eeek that feature too
<pedro_> Alegomaster, ok, it's easy to reproduce though, i can confirm it for you if you want to but please remember to always try to reproduce the bugs before commenting on those
<pedro_> Alegomaster, if you cannot reproduce it then ask for the information , like steps to reproduce it, version , etc
<Alegomaster> I did ask for the version already
<pedro_> right just saying, please test it first then ask
<Alegomaster> Oh ok then I will do that next time
<pedro_> Alegomaster, thanks a lot :-)
<Alegomaster> For what
<pedro_> Alegomaster, btw you might want to reassign that report to 'indicator-datetime'
<Alegomaster> What does that do to the report
<pedro_> Alegomaster, the indicator-datetime is the one displaying the date in oneiric
<pedro_> sounds similar to bug 807107
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807107 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center Date and Time settings do not affect the Date and Time indicator (affects: 1) (heat: 547)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807107
<Alegomaster> Oh we have a duplicate
<Alegomaster> So should I mark the bug #809588 as a duplicate
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809588 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "No way to display the date (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809588
<Alegomaster> Ok i marked the bug as a duplicate
<jibel> bdmurray, you might be interested by bugs like bug 810707,
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810707 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "aptd crashed with SystemError: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810707
<jibel> It looks like a package installation failure (dpkg error) but the bug is assigned to aptdaemon and automatically marked as duplicate of bug 799982,
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 799982 in aptdaemon (Ubuntu) "aptd crashed with SystemError: E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) (affects: 20) (dups: 28) (heat: 377)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/799982
<jibel> which doesn't make sense since the issues are probably unrelated
<bdmurray> jibel: you mean it will be marked as a duplicate?
<jibel> bdmurray, yes, when the retracer will wake up, it will mark it as dup which is wrong.
<jibel> and also this bug (810707) is useless as it contains no useful information at all. The real error being the dpkg failure
<bdmurray> great fun - thanks!
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/firefox/lp-758111/+merge/67344?
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray, it looks fine, but could you base it on lp:firefox instead? (else it will end up being dropped when firefox 7 moves to beta)
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: this is the 2nd merge proposal I've requested for this patch
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray, oh?
<chrisccoulson> did i look at the first one?
<bdmurray> yes you said it needed fixing because I'd chosen the wrong branch the first time
<bdmurray> or chosen the wrong branch to merge into
<chrisccoulson> ah, did you base that on lp:ubuntu/firefox? we don't use the udd branches at all at the moment
<bdmurray> I don't recall as that was in June however this time I used debcheckout which I thought was supposed to do the right thing
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it indicates the branch that the package is based on, but we generally push everything to lp:firefox first, and then cherrypick to other branches if it's something that we need
<chrisccoulson> else commits get lost when we merge changes between branches for a new firefox release
<bdmurray> chrisccoulson: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/firefox/bug-758111/+merge/68025
<chrisccoulson> bdmurray, thanks, will get that merged in tonight
<trinikrono> hi i am looking at bug 769366 does this sound more like a xorg bug than a bug with gnome control center?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 769366 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Monitor prefs: poor resolution options when EDID fails (affects: 1) (heat: 47)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769366
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-15
<noip> Can I ask a question about filing a bug report here?
<charlie-tca> sure, If anyone knows, they will usually answer
<noip> I was reading on the Ubuntu website about filing bugs and it said suggested filing a bug from within Ubuntu and noting the package with which you're having trouble. Well, I'm not sure which package is causing the trouble, is that ok? Is it still cool to file a bug report if you're not sure?
<charlie-tca> what is the issue?
<charlie-tca> yes, it is okay, but it much better with the correct package, since the report won't have enough information without the package.
<noip> charlie-tca: Well, my wireless connection is going very, very slow after starting up my laptop today. (In Chrome/Chromium/Firefox.) I tried turning off wireless-n but that didn't help. Anyway, the problem didn't exist lastnight when I turned off my laptop. It doesn't exist in OpenSuse. I tried downloading a bunch of updates and was getting between 10 kB/s and 20. Then, out of nowhere it shot up to 300 kB/s (which is a typical speed). Then, it went back dow
<noip> n and hasn't come back up. Really strange. After the updates I restarted and nothing changed.
<charlie-tca> file against network-manager
<noip> ok
<charlie-tca> You can open a terminal and type     ubuntu-bug network-manager
<noip> I've never filed a bug, so I'm a little concerned about sending sensitive information since I have no idea what is being sent. Do you know?
<noip> (I'm referring to the warning during "collecting problem information")
<charlie-tca> It will be fine
<charlie-tca> Most sensitive data is filtered out by the collection tools
<dtchen> that sounds more like something lower in the wireless stack
<charlie-tca> In three years working with bugs, I have sensitive data in a report less than 5 times, and I have looked at over 2000 reports
<charlie-tca> going to turn into a kernel bug?
<dtchen> hard to say without additional testing
<dtchen> ideally want it reproduced using a mainline/vanilla kernel (http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline)
<charlie-tca> let's get the report and see what there is
<paultag> Has anyone come accross a bug that that has compiz pegged at 100% CPU and locks up the machine, hard?
<paultag> I can, however, ssh in and diagnose it :)
<jibel> bdmurray, with the lp api, what's most direct way to get the component a source package belongs to from a list of bug tasks ?
<bdmurray> jibel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644755/
<jibel> bdmurray, perfect. thanks!
<persia> jibel: Just to make sure my list is complete: for what do you intend to use the component?
<jibel> persia, I'm exporting new tasks filed against the dev release (tag oneiric or targeted to oneiric) for the last 2 weeks for packages in main only.
<persia> OK.  Why "main"?
<persia> As this would be a new item for my list, I'd really like to convince you to either get stuff that ships on images, or stuff in certain package sets.
<persia> (or a subset of stuff that ships on images, if you prefer)
<persia> (or stuff that ships on a subset of images, even)
<persia> (the alternative being that I add it to my list and bug you about it later, so you aren't that surprised when universe goes away and main gets bigger)
<dholbach> Last day of UDW (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek) starting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<pedro_> hggdh, i'm adding some links to the etherpad
<pedro_> hggdh, like easy tasks , etc
<noip> Thanks to Charlie-tca I was able to file my first bug report. Bug #810849. "Wireless connection very slow". I tested ,a nd the problem persists both in wireless, and wired internet connection. I filed the bug against the network-manager. I assume that's still ok given this new information. What do you think? ( Unfortunately I don't know how to roll back updates, so I can't test that. I'm going to have to run another distro until this gets resolved ;-( )
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810849 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Wireless connection very slow (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810849
<hggdh> noip: seems good
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-16
<guest_> Hey anyone awake here?
<guest_> #ubuntu isnt helping and i just need to know the command to remove Light gdm please.  It keeps crashing and wont let me login to my normal account
<vish> guest_: light dm? are you on Oneiric? probably try in #ubuntu+1
<guest_> vish, im using 11.04
<vish> guest_: then how are you using lightDM?
<guest_> installed the ppa
<vish> !
<guest_> :/ i know
<guest_> lol
<vish> ;p
<guest_> it just refuses to login into my main name
<guest_> i can only use a guest account
<guest_> so idk how to remove it without sudo :/ or atleast make gdm main again
<vish> guest_: try ppa purge, and hopefully it should reinstall the gdm
<vish> !ppapurge
<ubot4> Factoid 'ppapurge' not found
<vish> hmm..
<vish> !ppa-purge
<ubot4> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<guest_> can i do this all from a guest account?
<vish> guest_: i dont think so..  but if you know your admin password maybe.
<guest_> i do, but it wont use sudo
<guest_> hmm, plus i wouldnt even know where the subdirectory would be for lightdm anyway
<guest_> lol
<guest_> i guess im screwed...
<vish> guest_: lesson of the day, "dont screw with core components" ;p
<guest_> vish, it was running so well too! (until the most recent update)
<guest_> vish, is there a way to access the files under that account? i just want to save my music
<vish> guest_: try from LiveCD or LiveUSB..
<guest_> vish, can it be a disk from 10.10?
<vish> guest_: yup, should work.. (but we are really off-topic on this channel..)
<guest_> vish, yes.  im sorry no one in #ubuntu was helping.  (btw this is chewyTree if you are wondering)  im part of the bug squad :D.  thanks for the help
<vish> np..
<coalwater> can someone help me with 1 thing
<coalwater> hggdh, said u don't bite :D lol
<coalwater> i need some help with a bug
<vish> !ask > coalwater
<ubot4> coalwater, please see my private message
<coalwater> yea yea, i know i just had to make sure someone's around
<vish> bye.. ;p
<coalwater> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/787600 i just want to make sure the bug watch i added is correct.. is it ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 787600 in nautilus (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Clicking the active tab in the unactive pane doesn't switch panes (nautilus) (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Unknown,Unknown]
<vish> coalwater: nope.. you should select "Also affects project" not distro..
<coalwater> i felt so, ok i'll fix it
<coalwater> how do i delete it :D
<vish> coalwater: you can't delete the debian task, after you open the Gnome project task, just close debian task as invalid (with a comment)..
<coalwater> hm can't find gnome-project
<coalwater> gnome project or w/e
<vish> coalwater: click the "also affects project" and select/search "Nautilus"
<vish> (you have forwarded the bug to Gnome bugzilla)
<coalwater> ok, so i just put nautilus, without a link to the other bug ?
<vish> coalwater: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches
<coalwater> yea, that's the link that's already confusing me lol
<vish> coalwater: specifically » https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches#Watching_Another_Project
<vish> coalwater: just add the upstream link in the options you get after you choose Nautilus
<coalwater> ok, i didn't know it's 2 different pages, was expecting the url thing to be in the same page
<coalwater> now invalid to the deb one ?
<vish> coalwater: yup..
<coalwater> how, doesn't let me change it
<vish> coalwater: hmm, wait it's not a simple change, I'll do that for you..
<coalwater> ty
<coalwater> when ur done could u do little explaining :D
<vish> coalwater: I first had to remove the bugwatch for the debian task and then had to close it.. (I wasn't sure you had those options available to you..)
<vish> coalwater: also, could you comment the Launchpad bug number/link in the upstream bug?  it would be easy if easy for others to check in both places
<coalwater> ok
<coalwater> on the add bug url ? or just a comment
<vish> coalwater: just comment something like "Bug first reported in Launchpad : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/787600 "
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 787600 in nautilus (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "Clicking the active tab in the inactive pane doesn't switch panes (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<coalwater> ok thanks
<vish> coalwater: btw, what version# of Ubuntu and Nautilus are you facing this?
<vish> i'm not noticing the problem in Maverick..
<coalwater> natty
<vish> coalwater: ok, so thats another you can add in the comment as well..
<coalwater> on which bug
<vish> coalwater: upstream is more necessary
<coalwater> so i mention my os version or mention that it doesn't apply on urs
<vish> coalwater: your(broken) version is important when reporting the bug
<coalwater> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=654723#c2 good enough ?
<ubot4> Gnome bug 654723 in Tabs "Clicking the active tab in the unactive pane doesn't switch panes" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<vish> coalwater: yup, looks good..
<coalwater> ok thanks :D
<coalwater> maybe i should apply for getting a bugsquad mentor or something lol
<coalwater> vish, https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship-group-alpha what's this
<coalwater> ur listed as owner
<vish> coalwater: yup, thats for bugsquad mentoring
<coalwater> what's the difference between it and this https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship
<vish> coalwater: nothing, the alpha one is the new group, you apply to bugsquad mentorship and we add you to the alpha one..
<coalwater> so do i need to apply on the wiki page first
<vish> coalwater: no, just read the wiki page, "How To Request a Mentor"
<coalwater> vish, is there a place that lists the packages that i might be interested in, just to have a look at what's available
<vish> coalwater: good Q..
 * vish looks..
<coalwater> brb
<vish> coalwater: couldnt find it.. but not necessary if you dont have anything specific..
<coalwater> vish, so i need to update my wiki and say that i don't have something specific i'm interested in ?
<njin> hello, please reproduce  and set status medium to bug  810651 . Thanks Fabio
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 810651 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "volume is not restored at the right level when unmuted if it is set upper 100% (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810651
<alex_mayorga> Hi! Any way to have bug 808551 processed?
<ubot4> alex_mayorga: Bug 808551 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/808551 is private
<alex_mayorga> !retrace
<ubot4> Factoid 'retrace' not found
<bil21al> i want to report the home folder bug what should i run in terminal ??? and one more question
<abhinav-> bil21al: just curious, what do you mean by bug in home ?
<bil21al> i have bug in home folder when ever i open my home folder the mose  begins to rotate seems like it is loding some thing ..
<bil21al> the mouse option is begins to rotate like somthing is loading
<abhinav-> is that happening only with your home directory or all the directories ?
<bil21al> with home only
<abhinav-> for example if you run "nautilus /etc/" in terminal, then ?
<bil21al> if i open it from terminal than its right but when i open it from home folder then it happens
<bil21al> like it happens when i open it from launcher icon
<coalwater> so nautilus ~/ is ok right?
<bil21al> ok
<abhinav-> and the mouse pointer does not change to normal at all ? like after sometime ?
<bil21al> yes yes,,
<bil21al> its about for 30 sec or more
<abhinav-> might be the case you are running out of space in your /home partition (assuming you have a separate /home) ?
<coalwater> maybe he can paste his df
<bil21al> no i have to much space in my home folder
<bil21al> its in 11.10
<coalwater> u have it installed or is it a live cd
<bil21al> no there is no cd
<hggdh> what is the size of the home folder? Run, on a terminal, 'du -sh', and report the output
<bil21al> hggdh cannot read directory
<hggdh> actually, ' du -sh ~'
<bil21al> ok i again check it
<hggdh> bil21al: pleas post on pastebin the command and complete output -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com -- and then post the link here
<coalwater> du won't really tell how much free space , just how much occupied space
<hggdh> indeed. One step at a time ;-)
<coalwater> ok :D
<coalwater> btw, i applied for bug mentorship, i liked the UDW session :P
<hggdh> coalwater: :-)
<bil21al> hggh see this out put
<bil21al> du-sh~: command not found
<bil21al> bil21al@bil21al-ThinkPad-T60:/$ du -sh~
<bil21al> du: invalid option -- '~'
<bil21al> Try `du --help' for more information.
<hggdh> coalwater: but, as I stated there, you do not really need the mentorship, easier to hang on this channel & ask questions when you are in doubt
<hggdh> bil21al: try: "cd; du -sh"
<coalwater> i dont know i got little confused adding a bug watch today
<hggdh> bil21al: er. there has to be a space between -sh and ~
<coalwater> u need to put space
<bil21al> 1.4gb
<coalwater> yea
<yofel> launchpad isn't allways intuitive. So feel free to ask questions abou the UI ;)
<bil21al> out put is 1.4GB
<yofel> #launchpad can help you too if something seems broken
<hggdh> not really big... mine, for example, is ~ 25G
<coalwater> yea, im around the same too
<coalwater> if launchpad doesn't give me my karma in the next couple of days im gonna stop doing launchpad work :D
<bil21al> but here in pakistan hard disk are so costly so that way but it not hapen in 11.04
<bil21al> yofel my karma is not increasing
<yofel> hey, we don't work for karma! (well, we do sometimes :P) and it takes a day or two sometimes until the karma gets updated
<coalwater> mine is frozen since like 5 days :(
<brendand> no, it's broken
<brendand> it's not been updated since it got skipped when they made lp read-only when karma was supposed to be updated
<yofel> ah, I've got more karma than I need so didn't notice ^^
<hggdh> bil21al: so. You open Nautilus against your home dir, and you get the rotating pointer. Does it stop rotating?
<coalwater> but for me it stopped just when i really started to work hard lol
<yofel> coalwater: added yourself to 5-a-day yet? That's a nicer statistic and karma IMO
<yofel> s/and/than/
 * hggdh just found karma's low...
<hggdh> not that I really care ;-)
<bil21al> yes it stops rotation after 30, to 40 sec  hggdh
<coalwater> yofel, i don't know, i think i could start with 1 a day lol
<yofel> coalwater: you'll show up here then ;) http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/five-a-day/
<penguin42> don't think I actually manage to do 5 a day that often
<yofel> vish is still the overlord taking first and second place
<coalwater> 5 a day means triage 5 bugs a day?
<yofel> coalwater: roughly yes, it counts the mails that are sent out from your work (filing bugs doesn't count)
<bil21al> has any body having this problem ,https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/811612
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811612 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "modem-manager crashed with SIGSEGV in mm_serial_port_close() (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<coalwater> i'll need someone to hold my hand and show me how to do that step by step
<yofel> coalwater: IIRC you only need a public mail address on launchpad and need to join the team
<yofel> see the link at the top of the statistics page
<coalwater> there, im in the 5 a day thing lol, now i need to actually find 5 too easy ones that even i could do
<hggdh> bil21al: it does not really seem like a bug... run 'ls -R ~ | wc -l', please, and report the number it will print at the end
<bil21al> i run ls -R than to much detail came but wc -l dosent do any thing
<coalwater> hggdh, what's wc?
<coalwater> counts lines huh
<coalwater> nice
<hggdh> coalwater: wc counts the lines, words, and chars (actually, bytes) in a file
<bil21al> now what i do?? hggdh
<hggdh> so 'wc -l' will count the number of lines in  a file (mind you, a line ends with a LF)
<coalwater> i think he didn't use the pipe
<hggdh> bil21al: 'ls -R ~ | wc -l'
<hggdh> I agree
<hggdh> bil21al: mind the spaces and symbols in the above command
<coalwater> hggdh,  i always needed something that does wc, i usually try to silly hacks using grep lol
<coalwater> so brendand , any idea when launchpad is getting it's full functionality back ?
<hggdh> heh. The beauty of Linux (UNIX, in general) is that there is usually a hack already written to do so something. The bane of Linux is there are a *LOT* of them...
<hggdh> coalwater: probably very soon. The LP folks really care about it
<coalwater> i've noticed there's quite some bugs reports about changing karma system and karma listing page and such, is this part of the reason  ?
<bil21al> hggdh when i run wc -l than no out put is comming cursor is blinking but no out put
<coalwater> bil21al,  u need to write the whole thing on the same line
<yofel> bil21al: did you use the pipe?
<hggdh> bil21al: please post *exact* command you issued
<bil21al> no
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<bil21al> ok sorry i try again
<coalwater> hggdh, u think a high files count might cause this ?
<coalwater> wouldn't it just scan 1 level ?
<coalwater> i mean it ( nautilus )
<bil21al> hggdh  539
<bil21al> out put is 539
<hggdh> coalwater: it could -- nautilus will scan the dirs
<hggdh> bil21al: and what was the command you ran?
<coalwater> mine is 13300 :D lol
<hggdh> coalwater: the '-R' on 'ls' means it will recurse on all subdirectories
<coalwater> yea :P
<bil21al> i run ls -R ~ |  wc -l
<coalwater> it kind annoys me that some use -r and some -R
<coalwater> mind he's running the alpha2 probably
<hggdh> yes, there is a lack of coherence, but everybody is already using the options as they are for the last 40 years, difficult to change
<bil21al> yes i m using 11.10
<hggdh> bil21al: all your home is local? Or would you have some remote filesystems loaded also?
<bil21al> no no i hav not loaded any filesystem
<hggdh> well, this is a bit weird, then.
<bil21al> hmm
<bil21al> what i do
<bil21al> now
<bil21al> ?
<bil21al> report a bug or not
<bil21al> ?
<hggdh> bil21al: you *could* report a bug. But, right now, I would rather have you opening a question on askubuntu.com, or ubuntuforum.com.
<hggdh> this will allow for more people to look at it and try to zero in.
<bil21al> ok
 * brendand missed what the issue was
<coalwater> loading icon for the mouse in nautilus when started from launcher
<coalwater> stays for long
<brendand> loading your $HOME?
<brendand> stays long after the files have been loaded or do the files still not appear?
<coalwater> i think they do appear, but the mouse stays on loading icon
<coalwater> for about half a min or so
<coalwater> home dir isn't stuffed, and running the 11.10 alpha
<brendand> 11.10?
<brendand> any updates applied?
<coalwater> i dont know, he's gone now, he was told to ask in askubuntu or ubuntuforums
<brendand> oh, it was bil21al had the problem?
<brendand> i see
<penguin42> anyone know about backporting of kernel fixes for LTS - see bug 682159
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 682159 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot install Ubuntu-Server 10.04.1 32 bit using a NEC DVD_RW ND-35xx PATA DVD drive (affects: 2) (heat: 28)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682159
<penguin42> it's a nasty failure, but there again it's probably going to be nasty to find what fixed it
<penguin42> and can I suggest it's set to 'High' 'Has a sever impact on a small portion of Ubuntu users'
<penguin42> e
<hggdh> penguin42: it can be backported, if we are able to zero in the fix (and, of course, there are no nasty dependencies)
<hggdh> or you could try the Natty backported kernel for Lucid
<penguin42> hggdh: The reporter is obviously up for trying new versions, lets see what his answer to my question about the natty and earlier oo alpha was
<penguin42> hggdh: Can you set the importance?
<hggdh> penguin42: yes -- thought you already were in -control...
<penguin42> hggdh: It's a nasty bug in the sense that who knows which patch fixed it and it's going to take some rather specific hardware to test
<hggdh> penguin42: done. Please do us a favour, and apply for -control ;-)
<penguin42> well if you put it that way....
<hggdh> LOL
<hggdh> I will be glad to give you a +1 :-)
<hggdh> penguin42: it would be nice to have them collect the debian-installer log (when it fails, scroll down on the D-I menu, select to start the HTTP server, and then do a wget on the syslog)
<penguin42> isn't it easier to scp it off?
<hggdh> if you have ssh installed...
<hggdh> which probably is not at this point in time
<penguin42> ah I thought the client side was there by default; hohum
<hggdh> oh, there *is* a d-i syslog in there
<hggdh> and there are some I/O errors reported, I guess at the point things went south
<hggdh> penguin42: another thing that could, perhaps, help: add, in the linux command line, 'DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer'. This will add some more d-i messages to the log
<hggdh> (I mean linux boot command line)
<penguin42> hggdh: That was from one of the reporters, not the other
<penguin42> hggdh: I did have one suspicion though that it could just be duff disc burns and given a few million users we just hitting the coincidence on drive models
<hggdh> it could, but one of the posters cooment on using a series of dvds and cds
<yofel> anyone an idea what would cause nouveau.ko to end up in initrd? No idea what's the right package to reassign bug 811701 to
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 811701 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Nvidia driver unfunctional in oneiric since 2011-07-17 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811701
<penguin42> something trying to make a prettier splash?
<yofel> well, I can live without the splash as long as I get a usable graphics driver
<hggdh> yofel: I had the same -- nouveau was loaded, and refused to go away even when blacklisted; when I booted in recovery, nVidia would work. Then I installed 3.0.0-5, and it went away
<hggdh> and I do not have splash at all...
<yofel> heh, I had this on 3.0.0-5 too though :/
<hggdh> ugh!
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-17
<TeT> hi
<dtchen> hi
<TeT> My zeitgeist-datah process is constantly in a zombie state, even just after rebooting the system. Is that worth reporting as a bug ?
<TeT> (on natty)
<micahg> TeT: already reported
<micahg> I think, or maybe I just talked to seif about it...
<micahg> yep, I already reported it, bug 739780
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 739780 in zeitgeist (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Session starting with a zeitgeist-datahub zombie process (affects: 53) (dups: 3) (heat: 216)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739780
<micahg> err, rather I reported it and was duped to this
<TeT> yup
<TeT> i'm glad i asked, that's exactly it. I will add myself to that bug. Thanks !
<dtchen> yeah, it seems to work fine here
<micahg> TeT: so, to get it fixed in natty, we'd need to cherry-pick the fix and SRU it
<TeT> Well doesn't make too much sense to me to be honest. But i will read the report and see if i can get it :) Apparently it's not affecting the system in any way. It's just a problem about an already existing zeitgeist-datahub process right ?
<micahg> right, that seems to be the conclusion
<TeT> Ok. I thought that was the cause of the very bad crash i got randomly since months but it's not... Too bad ! I will have to dig more. Thanks for the info ! Bye !
<dtchen> what type of "very bad crash"?
<TeT> It's totally random. I just loose control over the system and the memory seems to get used more and more. The hard drive is acting crazy. Sounds like a memory leak or something but i was never able to get where does that comes from. I should take a good look at the logs to get a clue.
<dtchen> that symptom sounds a lot like thrashing, which yes would be caused by a badly-leaking app
<dtchen> you might be able to tail -F /var/log/syslog (or try multitail) and look for OOM in the final throes
<TeT> At first i thought it was related to VLC so i didn't really try to get it into a bug report. But it happens even when i'm not using VLC now. I will try to spend time on that tomorow and eventually come by here to get some help :)
<TeT> I just check the syslog and there is definitely something in there. But it's too late now :) Good night guys !
<dtchen> 'night
<hggdh> penguin42: OK, you are in (in theory); end of this week we will add you, we need to wait a week for (additional) comments
<penguin42> Thanks
<hggdh> I wish all applications were responded to as fast...
<hggdh> and I thought I would be the first to answer...
<penguin42> Can I suggest a 'high' for bug 803685  - oops in btrfs isn't pretty (Severe impact on small portion; assuming lots of people aren't hitting it!)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803685 in linux (Ubuntu) "[kernel BUG at btrfs/tree-log.c:820!] Ubuntu cannot mount my btrfs /home partition (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803685
<charlie-tca> I did not think btrfs was supported in 11.04 ?
<penguin42> hmm interesting
<penguin42> charlie-tca: Well we distribute the module and btrfs-tools is in main
 * penguin42 doesn't know if the installer lets you do it
<hggdh> I think you can I do not know either; but I do not use btrfs (at least no FSs here), and it is still loaded on boot
<hggdh> also, I would expect the installer to allow you to define btrfs partitions (either standard D-I on server, or alternate, IDK about desktop)
<penguin42> bug 788238 seems to be another instance of the same thing
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 788238 in linux (Ubuntu) "linux-2.6.38.8 btrfs System does not boot (hang in initramfs) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788238
<charlie-tca> Then perhaps it is valid?
<charlie-tca> so, is the first one a dup of 788238?
<penguin42> I don't think you're supposed to dupe kernel bugs?
<hggdh> penguin42: no, you are not, unless the hardware is identical (and the kernel)
<hggdh> also, the kernel traces are slightly different, although both have btrfs_mount in the stack
<charlie-tca> okay, 803685 done
<penguin42> hggdh: Yeh although they're both tripping the same BUG call and both via replat_one_buffer
<hjd> could someone take a look at bug 416972. I closed it because the problem went away for the reporter, but someone in the last comment found another way to trigger it. Should I leave a comment encouraging that person to report a new bug?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 416972 in debian (and 3 other projects) "GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_util_uint64_scale_int: assertion `denom > 0' failed (affects: 2) (heat: 7)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416972
<hggdh> hjd: better to ask the poster to open a new bug, the code is two releases apart
<hggdh> and refer to this one
<charlie-tca> penguin42: I agree if the partitioner allows use of btrfs, it should be valid
<hjd> hggdh: by "refer to this one" you mean refer to the old bug from the new one, right?
<hggdh> hjd: yes indeed, add a link to the old one
<hjd> hggdh: ok, done. I was just slightly confused by that second sentence.
<hggdh> hjd: sorry
<yofel> penguin42: btrfs is an option in the installer, but very easy to break, I'm using for ~2months now on 2 systems and had 2 trashed filesystems already. Also, it might be a good idea to ask in #btrfs what data they might find useful.
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh I mean you won't get me using btrfs on anything important for a few years :-)
<yofel> well, as long as you have a SSD it's usable, but I'm not trusting it my /home. And you need backups anyway
<yofel> snapshotting *is* nice :P
 * penguin42 must get an SSD - I fancy the pci-express ones
<yofel> I've got a 80GB PCIe one in my desktop PC. <3
<penguin42> nice
<yofel> loading the bios takes longer than booting natty :P
<htorque> unfortunately that's also true with UEFI :(
<hggdh> one day I will have the money to get a nice SSD...
<htorque> time for coreboot to rule the world ;-)
<RenatoSilva> can someone give an answer about bug 733393, comment 12?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 733393 in emerald (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "[natty, SRU] emerald segfault on launch (affects: 42) (dups: 3) (heat: 227)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/733393
<charlie-tca> We don't actually work for Canonical. Might want to ask by email direct to them. However,
<charlie-tca> Canonical does not really produce Ubuntu, volunteers do
<charlie-tca> as to emerald, it is obsolete and unmaintained. It is pretty hard to get a current version.
<micahg> RenatoSilva: emerald is in universe and community maintained
<charlie-tca> and since it was asked by the same person in several channels, you will get several answers
<hggdh> oh, another one shotgunning a question on multiple channels :-(
<RenatoSilva> micahg: ok, but in general, how would I find out which repo is it? what's the procedure you know, except for removing the local package so that the repo location 'appears'
<micahg> RenatoSilva: if you need an update, you can just file a bug requesting an update and tag it upgrade-software-version
<RenatoSilva> you didn't get the question
<yofel> RenatoSilva: 'apt-cache policy <package>' will tell you the repository it's from
<RenatoSilva> I have a locally installed newer package foo-2.0, but if I didn't, it would be foo-1.0 from repo. Having done it, it shows as local in synaptic, how to know the original source without uninstalling the local version so that foo-1.0 shows up as in repo xyz (rather than in local)
<yofel> RenatoSilva: apt-cache policy will still show what version is in the archive and what component it's from
<yofel> or look at the source page in launchpad. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emerald in this case
<RenatoSilva> yofel: sorry I didn't read your message before sending. I'd like some ui way but that works fine. Thanks!
<yofel> I don't use GUIs much for package management. So there probably is a way, but I don't know one right now
<RenatoSilva> ok thanks anyway!
 * RenatoSilva tries to stick 'cache policy' into mind
<jbicha> RenatoSilva: you could also just visit the Launchpad page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/emerald lists all the versions with which repo they are in
<RenatoSilva> jbicha: yeah thanks, if I forget the command I can go to the package page :)
<hggdh> well, synaptic will show where a package came from via right-click and selecting Properties
<RenatoSilva> hggdh: you mean this? http://i.imgur.com/aeOXZ.png
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-09
<gareth_> I'm attempting to propose a SRU for libgphoto2-2.  Who will be the bug supervisor for this?
<seb128> gareth_, you mean by "supervisor"?
<gareth_> Paragraph 3 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates under Procedure tells me to 'Ask a bug supervisor to nominate for a release'.  To be honest, I don't know who or what a bug supervisor is - I'm just following orders!
<micahg> gareth_: bug #?
<micahg> and release wanted
<gareth_> 981062 - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gphoto2/+bug/981062
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 981062 in gphoto2 "gphoto fails to download image from camera" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gareth_> The version (2.4.14) in Quantal works, but the current version (2.4.13) in Precise has a bug that affects me.
<micahg> gareth_: added
<gareth_> That easy?  If only the rest of life was!  Thanks.
<micahg> gareth_: yep, now you just have the find the right commit to fix the issue (and hopefully it's small enough to be SRU worthy)
<micahg> it's a regression, so I gave you the task w/out the commit, normally, you'd need to show it's SRU worthy before getting the bug task
<gareth_> Me and my big mouth! :-) This is the first time I've attempted this. As I understand it, there is a fixed version in Quantal which needs to be made available in Precise.   What exactly do you need from here on?  Please accept my apologies for sounding rather dumb!
<micahg> gareth_: we can't take the new version unless that's the only change in the new release
<micahg> so, we need the upstream commit that fixes the bug added as a patch to 2.4.13 most likely
<gareth_> Ah! I see.  Now this sounds like more work than I initially though.  I'll go away and investigate further. I made the (incorrect) assumption that you could take the complete Quantal package into Precise.
<sd44> hi,...  in Ubuntu 12.10, assistant(qt4-dev-tools package) allways segmentation fault(core dumped)
<sd44> unless you remove ~/.local/share/data/Trolltech/Assistant/qthelpcollection_4.8-2.qhc file
<inquisitor> Anyone with a minute to review and nominate a SRU fix for precise?
<seb128> inquisitor, just ask your question or give the bug number,diff
<inquisitor> Alright. LP#958305 ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unscd/+bug/958305 )
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 958305 in unscd "nscd crashed with SIGSEGV in _nss_files_init()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<seb128> inquisitor, try asking stgraber on #ubuntu-devel, he's patch pilot today
<inquisitor> Good tip. Thanks guys!
<seb128> yw
<LordOfTime> ugh... never in a thousand years did i think Skype would be this evil...
<LordOfTime> whoops wrong channel, sorry
<LordOfTime> s/channel/window/
 * LordOfTime has 16 windows running at once with communication methods
<LordOfTime> does this really need the crash triagers subscribed?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1022629
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1022629 in dpkg "package libdbusmenu-glib4 0.6.2-0ubuntu0.1 failed to install/upgrade: package libdbusmenu-glib4 is already installed and configured" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-10
<thinkndev> What does it mean when "Packaging Branch Status: OUT-OF-DATE" occurs when bzr-branching a project.
<LoT> i think this page has some inconsistencies...
<LoT> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses+
<LoT> blejh
<LoT> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses  <-- that
<LoT> The file referred to for editing if these responses are edited on the wiki doesn't exist, so therefore not all responses can be edited or exist
 * LoT plans to update the ubuntu-qa-tools branch later, when his linux system is back on a network connection
<bdmurray> LoT: fixing that wiki page thanks
<hjd> Anything special one should do with bugs belonging to packages since removed from Ubuntu? (I'm marking two duplicates and wonder whether I should mention that the package is removed in newer releases or something.)
 * Elbrus doesn't know for sure, but he would comment in the bug something mentioning the fact and would search for a status that would cause the bug to be archived if not worth a SRU
<hjd> Bug 42775 fwiw. Based on one of the duplicates still present in lucid, so while I wouldn't bet on it, I suppose it might still get fixed...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 42775 in swscanner "swscanner tries to use kdesu, which is not installed" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/42775
<hjd> What about bug reports requesting newer versions in packages which has been removed, like bug 325263? Should these simply be converted to needs-packaging bugs?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 325263 in kq "KQ package very out of date." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325263
<micahg> hjd: patches welcome
<micahg> hjd: if the dev release is out of date, just tag upgrade-software-version, otherwise mark fix released and you can mention about backports if you like
<hjd> micahg: Well, that's what I'd normally do, though in the cases I've found it seems like the package was removed from the repository before it was upgraded...
<hjd> s/was/could be/
<micahg> hjd: ok, then if it makes sense, it can be converted to a needs-packaging bug (i.e. upstream still alive and making releases), otherwise, it's invalid or won't fix
<hjd> ok, thanks.
<hjd> Hm, it seems at least in KQ's case it was removed because it contained unlicensed content (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=575739) I can leave a comment stating that, but I don't really know if I should touch the status.
<ubot2> Debian bug 575739 in ftp.debian.org "RM: kq -- RoQA; contains undistributable content" [Normal,Open]
<micahg> hjd: yeah, if someone cares about it, they should try to get it back into Debian with the licenses issues addressed
<hjd> micahg: added a comment. Should I add "needs-packaging" tag as well?
<micahg> hjd: sure, it could be converted to that
<shakaran> what's the proper package for file a bug regarding to unity-newrelease-checker? unity?
<micahg> which release is that?  that file doesn't seem to be in precise
<shakaran> I don't where I get this. But apparently I have this on my laptop: http://pastebin.com/kUQawLye
<shakaran> could be ubuntu-tweak or some app like that?
<micahg> shakaran: dpkg -S /etc/xdg/autostart/unity-newrelease-checker.desktop
<micahg> shakaran: ah, it says it's from the unity PPA, try #ubuntu-unity for help
<shakaran> checkbox-unity: /etc/xdg/autostart/unity-newrelease-checker.deskto
<shakaran> micahg: ok thanks, I will try there ;)
<micahg> shakaran: maybe not
<micahg> shakaran: apt-cache policy checkbox-unity will tell you where it comes from
<shakaran> pretty weird http://pastebin.com/LJqMU8cY
<micahg> awesome :)
<shakaran> scary
<micahg> anyways, someone in the other channel might know more
<shakaran> ok, I will try there
<shakaran> I think that I get a exception inception error with apport just now with nautilus, could somebody check this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/626214
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 626214 in apport "TypeError: add_info() takes exactly 2 arguments (1 given)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<shakaran> micahg: I purge the checkbox-unity package and I seems solve the problem. The unity PPA is disabled, so I purge the PPA too (It seems that I add the PPA on lucid and it was disabled on 12.04, currently using now 12.10)
<gareth_> I'm attempting to get a patch into libgphoto2 on precise.  I've attached a patch to the bug report and have also uploaded it to LP.  What next?  I'm a litte confused by all the various documentation!
<gareth_> LP: #981062
<micahg> gareth_: well, ideally, you'll want to test build to know if it fixes the issue, then create a debdiff with the patch included as a proper patch in debian/patches/ if appropriate, #ubuntu-desktop can help
<gareth_> micahg: I've built it on my machine and that has fixed the issue.  Is that what you mean by 'test build' or is there more to it?
<micahg> gareth_: yeah, that's what I mean
<micahg> gareth_: so, if you ask in #ubuntu-desktop, maybe someone will just do the patch making for you or help you to create it
<micahg> gareth_: you've done the hard part already :)
<gareth_> micahg:  Good. So part one is done!  I built it with pbuilder and installed the deb on my laptop and tested it.  Can you confirm that I now need to build a debdiff and attach that to the bug?
<micahg> gareth_: yeah, with a proper debdiff you can throw it in the sponsorship queue
<gareth_> micahg: Thanks - I'll give that a go then.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-11
<Logan_> This makes me worry about the future of Ubuntu: http://cl.ly/0P331i0n3L1q3y020j1u
<Logan_> :P
<micahg> Logan_: that's why we have a convert to question button as well as not having the report a bug link work for non bug control members
<Logan_> true
 * Logan_ converts to a question
<LuiX> any help with this bootchart? http://imagebin.org/220272
<chimney> heyo?
<chimney> someone here?
<chimney> want to get ubuntu server running on a box without pae cmov and cx8. what should I do?
<torh_> so, i am trying to configure an inet6 address on a ipip tunnel, and ifconfig dies with "stack smashing detected" -- is this a known issue?
<epikvision> hey guys, I'm trying to install quantal into virtualbox.
<epikvision> every time I try to install it, it keeps saying "installation failed: the installer encountered an unrecoverable error."
<epikvision> it leads me to the desktop, where I also can't run "install Ubuntu12.10"
<epikvision> is this a bug? If so, how can I report it? Thanks.
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-12
<hggdh> epikvision: I have heard of an issue on today's image, that should be resolved tomorrow
<hggdh> end result is what you described, so it is probably the same issue (some kernel settings/images have to be updated on the ISO)
<njin> can someone set bug 1023932 to critical (loss of data) for me ? (screencast attached)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1023932 in simple-scan "Simple Scan overwrite already saved files without advice (dup-of: 842076)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023932
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 842076 in simple-scan "Save button doesn't warn before overwriting existing file" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/842076
<micahg> njin: that's an upstream bug that we don't control
<njin> ok thanks
<LoT> this doesnt look like a bug to me... micahg, what do you think?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1023978
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1023978 in firefox "brouser no found site mail.ru" [Undecided,New]
<LoT> looks more like a support request and not a bug
* hggdh changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu Bug Squad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | New bugs announced on #ubuntu-bugs-announce | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<LoT> hggdh: what do you think on that bug, support request or not?
<hggdh> LoT: looking
<hggdh> LoT: certainly. Please close invalid, and redirect to askubuntu or ubuntuforums
<LoT> <offtopiccomment> why is it though that when something doesnt load inside of ffox they assume its an ffox bug... i've seen at least a billion similar things like this.
<LoT> </offtopiccomment>
<LoT> hggdh: i plan to :)
<hggdh> LoT: that happens a lot, mostly with casual users: it does not work, it is a bug...
<LoT> mhm
<LoT> you'd be surprised how on AskUbuntu we've actually got questions saying "How to determine if $issue is a bug?"
<LoT> and how often i'm having to resort to the bugsquad docs :P
<hggdh> this was one of the reasons we started making it more difficult to open a bug. You can use apport to open a bug, but must know the road to open one manually
<hggdh> perhaps it is time for me to be more active on askubuntu as well
<LoT> hggdh: hehe, i wrote two canonical bugs questions
<LoT> about statuses/lifecycles and about importance
<LoT> there's already one about how to file a bug
<LoT> and dupes of one about how to identify a bug
<LoT> all of them link to the bugsquad docs :P
<LoT> SPEAKING OF WHICH
<LoT> we need to explicitly define the difference between core and non-core
<LoT> i think i started a mini email chain about it a few months ago...
<hggdh> ah
<LoT> but it never went anywhere
<hggdh> this is a good question: core as related to Ubuntu itself? Then we should have such a list;
<LoT> because if you look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance you'll see core and non-core mentioned
<LoT> but no list of what is considered core
 * LoT therefore bases bug importances off of other criterion
<hggdh> now, by the user's perspective, there is also "core" -- whatever the user needs at this moment. So yes, we need to show what is what
<LoT> agreed
<LoT> first things first, are we defining core as what the core devs work on
<LoT> secondly, if not, are we considering anything that ubuntu-desktop links to as core
<LoT> thirdly, if not the 2nd one, what *is* core?
 * LoT sees recommendations sometimes to get things marked for medium that dont count because of non-core vs. core
<hggdh> I think we could for a start. But I am pretty sure we will have disagreements, so it is probably better to fire off an email to ubuntu-devel
<hggdh> oops
<hggdh> now that is a different issue
<hggdh> importance is relative to the package itself
<LoT> hggdh: true, *BUT*
<LoT> .Medium: Most bugs are of medium importance, examples are:
<LoT> .A bug that has a moderate impact on a core application. .A bug that has a severe impact on a non-core application.
<LoT> how do you define core and noncore in this instance?
<LoT> as a moderate impact on non-core is Low
<LoT> according to the docs
<LoT> same page, under "low": .Bugs that have a moderate impact on a non-core application
<hggdh> humph
<hggdh> yeah, we really have to review this
<LoT> 95% of what I see and act on is in nginx, and is usually low
<LoT> or notABug
<LoT> but we really need to define the core vs. noncore
<hggdh> I agree
<LoT> <offtopic> LOL someone made a playlist called "The Evil", and it contains my epic music xD </offtopic>
 * hggdh got called in to get a hack done fast
<LoT> how do we handle "freeze" bugs again?  like these https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1023995
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1023995 in ubuntu "ubuntu 12.04 freezes up very frequently" [Undecided,New]
<LoT> hggdh: still around?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-13
<lhw> hey guys. i need somebody to nominate https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1023197 for 12.04. whom should i talk too about this? logan does not provide any contact information
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1023197 in s2tc "Sync s2tc 0~git20110809-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<lhw> well he has a freenode nick in his profile but i havent caught him online yet. and whois doesnt show nay information
<LoT> who here is actually alive and willing to test a bug for me
<LoT> this bug was referenced on Ask Ubuntu, but I've confirmed "Not a Bug" in 12.04, as `/etc/rc.local` is run absolutely correctly in every instance (I have 60 different test rc.locals, so...)  micahg, how do you think this one should be handled (its marked as "Incomplete" now)?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/882254
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 882254 in sysvinit "/etc/rc.local is not executed at startup " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<micahg> LoT: just leave it as incomplete (confirming things work is great, that means we don't know of a bug, but doesn't mean one doesn't exist), it'll expire in due time if untouched
<micahg> it seems like an edge case to begin with
<LoT> micahg: i agree, shoudl I comment i've confirmed it works as expected in 60 different cases?
 * LoT has WAY too much time on his hands to confirm/refute bugs today
<LoT> (that will reset the expiry timer though)
<micahg> hrm, last comment was about a month ago
<LoT> micahg: indeed, this was *just referenced* in an Ask Ubuntu question about... oh...
<LoT> 45 minutes ago
<LoT> so...\
<LoT> not sure whether I should reference this bug was dredged back up on Ask Ubuntu and I ran tests which showed that rc.local runs correctly.
<micahg> LoT: I think that it's understood that it works for most people,, but some still have the issue, so more information from them would probably be helpful if it exists
<LoT> (or rather as is expected for that file during bootup)
<LoT> indeed, i'll leave it be
<micahg> LoT: that was mentioned in comment 14 already
<LoT> i'll comment on the question that dredged it up on Ask Ubuntu though
<micahg> that makes senes
<micahg> *sense
<LoT> mhm.  you know, i should write an extended post there about 'How to determine whether a bug listed on launchpad is really is a bug?'
<LoT> include that 'Bugs identified as "Incomplete" are not able to be confirmed or are missing information, or rather could be an edge-case instance of functionality not working"
<LoT> or something.
<LoT> micahg: i also think that bugsquad/bugcontrol representatives should host a classroom session about bugs, sort of like a "Bugs 101" day or something, where we go and help educate the community about bugs and answer general questions about how we work... but that's my opinion.  should i start a discussion on that on the bugsquad mailing list?
<micahg> sure, would be a great Ubuntu User day session
<LoT> coincidentially, pleia2 and i were discussing that during Ubuntu User Days xD
<LoT> during the community roundtable xD
<LoT> now where'd that draft go...
<LoT> DAMN YOU GMAIL FOR BEING STUPID
<LoT> apparently they dont save drafts data
<LoT> they *used* to
 * LoT wrote up a two page email about this yesterday before leaving work, and now gmail forgot about it
<LoT> micahg: do bugcontrol people monitor the bugsquad mailing list as well as the bugcontrol mailing list?
<LoT> or should I just add the bugcontrol list as a CC
<micahg> well, some are subscribed to both, I don't have exact stats
<LoT> might as well CC the bugcontrol mailing list while i'm at it, then.
<LoT> i know i'm subscribed to both, but i'm subscribed to a lot of mailing lists :P
<LoT> micahg: i've sent out the email, feel free to comment :)
<LoT> eesh, PHP is memory-hungry... *walks off to address broken PHP*
<lhw> so nobody here who can nominate a bug or knows whom to contact?
<LoT> hm?
<LoT> lhw: out of curiosity which bug?
<lhw> i asked that a few hours back
<LoT> lhw i wasnt here a few hours back
<LoT> so therefore i have a right to ask
<LoT> which bug :)
<lhw> okay wait a moment
<lhw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1023197
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1023197 in s2tc "Sync s2tc 0~git20110809-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<LoT> looks like this was done?
<LoT> that only gets synced to Quantal
<LoT> you'd have to backport or SRU to get into Precise or earlier
<LoT> micahg could easily explain that process
<lhw> thats what i mean
<LoT> especially since micah's a MOTU
<LoT> that's a separate procedure and bug thing though
<LoT> lhw: where did you want that to end up in, Precise?
<lhw> according to the wiki i need someone to nominate the bug then subscribe ubuntu-sru
<lhw> yes
 * LoT opens the source package
<lhw> the current version in precise has a severe multiarch bug
<LoT> im...
<LoT> um...
<LoT> the SRU team is already subscribed
<lhw> yeah i did that earlier
<LoT> *they* should be the ones to target the bug to Precise
<LoT> at least IMO
<lhw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure step 3 says someone needs to nominate the bug
<lhw> whom should i contact about this?
<LoT> hang on a sec
<LoT> lhw: ScottK is on the SRU team, should be able to help you
<ScottK> What's the question?
<LoT> ScottK: Context: LP Bug 1023197
<lhw> the article about bug supervisors is not helpful btw
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1023197 in s2tc "Sync s2tc 0~git20110809-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023197
<LoT> apparently this is now SRU'd?
<ScottK> lhw: I just joined, so I've got no context.
<LoT> ScottK: he wants the aforementioned bug to be targetted to Precise for SRU-ing
 * ScottK looks.
<LoT> i may be on bugcontrol, but the system won't let me target bugs to Precise or any other release
 * LoT isnt sure why
<ScottK> Seems like the one you want to target is Bug #1012266 .
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1012266 in s2tc "amd64 and i386 version uses same /etc/alternative and conflicts" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012266
<ScottK> That's the actual problem.
<LoT> lhw: ^
<ScottK> I did that one.
<ScottK> Someone will need to prepare an upload, get it sponsored, etc.
<LoT> ScottK: sorry to pull you in from whatever you were doing, just wanted someone on SRU team to help out here :P
 * LoT returns to silently sifting through bugs
<LoT> W 3
<LoT> UGH irssi
<lhw> well i committed the fix to debian a while ago but bug reports kept popping up on launchpad. so i thought this probably should get fixed sometime
<ScottK> The process is to make a debdiff targetting precise-proposed (I'd version it Sync s2tc 0~git20110809-2.1) and then subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to the bug.
<ScottK> lhw: ^^^ will get it in the queue to get uploaded and fixed in precise.
 * ScottK has to go.
<lhw> okay i did that. lets see how it turns out
<TheLordOfTime> where're crash reports sent to again?  I know they're bugcontrol restricted, but still
<micahg> no where AFAIK, there's just a launchpad team subscribed
<hggdh> micahg, TheLordOfTime: actually, https://errors.ubuntu.com
<TheLordOfTime> yeah micahg misinterpreted what i said :P
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  thanks
<hggdh> yw
 * TheLordOfTime knew it was $something.ubuntu.com, but forgot the something
<hggdh> well, pretty much everything here is something.ubuntu.com...
<TheLordOfTime> except LP bugs :P
<TheLordOfTime> oh dear i found a bug in the sorting of the errors on errors.u.c
<TheLordOfTime> and it relates to the >1000000 bugs we have
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> open a bug on it :-)
<TheLordOfTime> lol...
<TheLordOfTime> its a bug i can work around, but still
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  micahg:  how can you tell if a package is unmaintained?
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: hrm?  Ubuntu doesn't have maintainers, most packages are maintained in Debian
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  that's what i meant by "unmaintained" whether here or there, how do you tell if a package is abandoned aka "unmaintained"
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: well, if there are RC bugs open in Debian for more than a month, that's a pretty good sign, but that might also depend on the bug
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: this would apply mostly for Universe packages -- main packages always have a maintainer (in Debian)
<hggdh> and UBuntu
<hggdh> also a good indicator is http://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/orphaned
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: is there a specific package?
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  sort of, but apparently its an instance where i need to go yell at someone for using ancient hardy-era software :P
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: I still have a hardy package on one of my machines since it was dropped from the archive
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  someone's using knetworkmanager which was dropped since hardy
<TheLordOfTime> they're on precise
<TheLordOfTime> no clue how its still existent
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: why not?  packages aren't removed on upgrade unless there's a conflict of some sort
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<TheLordOfTime> just sayin
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: that's just a transitional package for network-manager-kde
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: what's the problem?
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  private issue, not one occurring on IRC
 * TheLordOfTime didnt realize knetworkmanager was dropped after Hardy until he checked LP
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: rmadison is a nice tool
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-14
<Guest91404> Sorry, I want report a bug about the package "xfce4-notifyd", but when I choosed the package link and serach for it, nothing match
<Guest91404> any idea will be appreciated.
<jfi> Guest91404, a simple search with LP points me to: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/xfce4-notifyd
<Guest91404> thanks :) I take it try now
<Guest91404> thanks, I find it, looks I take a wrong key word "xfce-notifyd" instead "xfce4-notifyd". :)
<njin> Damn, gdb don't detect the regularry installed evolution-dbgsym adn the only thing that I can see is that it will be created on 6 August 2012, can it be this the problem ?
<njin> or better, actually is installed but with a wrong creation date
<njin> others dbg libraries are ok
<njin> but in this case against what i've to open a bug report ? evolution or whatelse ?
<penguin42> are there bots that run to sweep up bad CDROM problems?
<penguin42> like bug 1024174
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1024174 in ubuntu "Ubuntu 12.04 Installer crashes when copying files to hard disk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1024174
<penguin42> hmm, is it a bug if bash crashes on an include loop
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-15
<njin> damn, why gdb tells me that ubiquity isn't in executable format ? i cannot run it on gdb ?
<jtaylor> probably its a script launching something else
<njin> looking
<jtaylor> I think its python so gdb won't help anyway
<njin> ok thanks
<hggdh> njin: generically, you can find what type of file it is by running something like 'file $(whereis ubiquity)'
 * hggdh is out
<eee4444> hi can someone help me get my dwl 650 wireless card working?
 * penguin42 wonders how I can usefully report chromium hangs
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42:  define "hangs"
<TheLordOfTime> and did you try `ubuntu-bug chromium-browser`?
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: the spanner menu responds, but very little else - not repeatable, it's not dieing
<penguin42> hmm, eventually recovered after more than a minute - very odd
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Without a crash, or a repeatable sequence of operations the report won't be much use
<penguin42> but in PP and earlier Chromium crashes were very rare
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42:  upstream reports then?
<penguin42> TheLordOfTime: Yeh I was going to look in lp to see if there are any similar, but lp seems to be down/timing out at the moment
<TheLordOfTime> penguin42:  LP works everywhere else, i guess just that page is offline
<TheLordOfTime> there's random timeouts everywhere
<penguin42> yeh it just seems to be a bit touchier this evening
<TheLordOfTime> might be randomcrap
<TheLordOfTime> s/randomcrap/randomness/
<r0csteady> ohai guys..
<TheLordOfTime> how goes it
<TheLordOfTime> or better question...
<TheLordOfTime> what broke this time
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<r0csteady> We are using lucid in production for our printer server (cups).
<r0csteady> So, in order to get the config file /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd to work in production, we have to add two lines of code.
<TheLordOfTime> is this going to be a support request, or a bug issue?
 * TheLordOfTime is curious
<r0csteady> I'm going to file a bug with launchpad regarding the apparmor changes from the default.
<r0csteady> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<is a newbie
<TheLordOfTime> um...
<TheLordOfTime> i think you're saying "We would like this included by default"?
<TheLordOfTime> if so its not generally a bug
<r0csteady> That's not necessarily what we want.
<TheLordOfTime> well you're free to file a bug if you want
 * TheLordOfTime returns to handling a bug in nginx
<r0csteady> It's already working for us in production (after the addition of a couple lines of code).
<r0csteady> Cool.
<TheLordOfTime> if you want link this channel to the bug by giving us the bug number.
<TheLordOfTime> if i might ask though what you're after...
<TheLordOfTime> what exactly are you looking to be done with the bug?
<TheLordOfTime> s/bug/"Bug"/
<r0csteady> I'm not really doing this for a quick fix.
<r0csteady> So, I'm just learning how to file and fix bugs:) Thanks.
<TheLordOfTime> ah
<TheLordOfTime> well i'd suggest reading the docs then instead
<TheLordOfTime> !bugs
<ubot2> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<TheLordOfTime> rather than reporting what may not be a bug (which might get "Invalid"'d if its not a bug)
<TheLordOfTime> whats the bug number for the bug, though, if you are filing one
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-09
<smartboyhw> Hello, can people in the bug control team mark Bug 1167265, Bug 1189083 and Bug 1189085 for source package "ibus-cangjie" to series Raring?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1167265 in pycangjie (Ubuntu) "Please set maintainers to Ubuntu Developers instead of Anthony Wong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1167265
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1189083 in ibus-cangjie (Ubuntu) "Make "Preferences" button work in "IBus Preferences"" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189083
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1189085 in ibus-cangjie (Ubuntu) "ibus-cangjie missing dependency gir1.2-ibus-1.0" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189085
<smartboyhw> I want to do an SRU.
<micahg> smartboyhw: that's not SRUable
<smartboyhw> micahg, which one?
<micahg> well, bug 1167265
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1167265 in pycangjie (Ubuntu) "Please set maintainers to Ubuntu Developers instead of Anthony Wong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1167265
<smartboyhw> micahg, yeah, I'll remove it:P
<smartboyhw> The other two can, right?
<smartboyhw> micahg, well, can you mark the other two then plz?
<smartboyhw> I changed the bug 1167265 already
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1167265 in pycangjie (Ubuntu) "Please set maintainers to Ubuntu Developers instead of Anthony Wong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1167265
<micahg> smartboyhw: yeah, I think the other 2 look ok (I am not an SRU member)
<smartboyhw> micahg, um, it only takes a bug controller to mark the bugs for raring
<micahg> done
<micahg> smartboyhw: I know, you asked if they are SRUable, I gave my opinion with a disclaimer
<smartboyhw> micahg, ah, alright:)
<jibel> caribou, I added a task for ubuntu and marked it fix released and a task for Precise
<caribou> jibel: thanks
<caribou> jibel: I have the debdiff ready & tested for Precise
<jibel> caribou, could you also document the bug report with a testcase, risk of regression and impact of the bug
<jibel> for reference https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<caribou> jibel: sure; I was planning to just skipped to something else
<jibel> np
<hjd> Hi, could someone set bug 786402 back to confirmed (or perhaps triaged) please? It was closed a while back, but as you can see from the later comments it is still present.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 786402 in ghemical (Debian) "ghemical crash on startup - pango, courier font missing" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786402
<jibel> hjd, done
<hjd> jibel: thanks :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-10
<lflucas> hi, I'm trying to setup nfs_v4 between two compturers ubuntu 12.04. But I'm not able to get automatic idmap working, since the user IDs are different in both machines. Is it a bug?
<blkperl_> lflucas: why do you expect it to work if the IDS are different?
<lflucas> I read that idmap does the mapping
<lflucas> through the name
<lflucas> What is the solution to do the mapping between the same users using different UIDs?
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-11
<Noskcaj> can someone mark bug 1194131 as triaged?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1194131 in unetbootin (Ubuntu) "Upload latest version to Ubuntu archives" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194131
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj:  i don't suppose saying "This bug is in debian and might need to be fixed there first" would help...
<Noskcaj> TheLordOfTime, Due to the fact we are already ahead of debian, i was unsure on this one.
<TheLordOfTime> doesn't look it to me
<TheLordOfTime> http://packages.qa.debian.org/u/unetbootin.html
<TheLordOfTime> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unetbootin
<Noskcaj> oops, then yes
<TheLordOfTime> we're ahead by minor deltas
<TheLordOfTime> the only delta we're ahead by seems to be adding ubuntu stuff to the distroseries list
<Noskcaj> that part was from whoever created the bug
<TheLordOfTime> ah
<Noskcaj> fixed
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj:  i betcha if it's updated in Debian it'll be updated in Ubuntu.  maybe poking the Debian maintainers would help.
<Noskcaj> i made the debian bug 10 minutes ago, we should get a responce soon
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj:  probably.  althoug hgiven the number of OTHER debian bugs... http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/pkgreport.cgi?package=unetbootin
<Noskcaj> I'll give it a day or two, then get specific with people
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-12
<caribou> Hi, I'm working on the following bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dante/+bug/857598
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 857598 in dante (Ubuntu) "socksify fails to run" [Undecided,In progress]
<caribou> I would need a task for precise as I will also propose a fix for precise as part of another bug I'm working on
<caribou> I have also taken the liberty to switch it to In Progress as I've assigned myself to it
<caribou> not sure if it  was to proper thing to do
<jibel> caribou, done and assigned to you
<caribou> jibel: merci
<jibel> caribou, if you're working on it in progress is the right status
<caribou> jibel: that's what I thought
<jibel> for reference https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<caribou> What should I do if I have a debdiff that fixes two separate bugs ?
<caribou> attach it to both bugs ?
<phillw> Hi good people, can someone check out bug 1200304 and get any private data removed so that it can be made public.
<phillw> The request comes from the OP
<jtaylor> op can make it public himself
<jtaylor> and I think he can also read and remove his own data
<TheLordOfTime> ^ that
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  ^
<phillw> jtaylor: I'll ask that he does.
<jtaylor> strangely I can't even see the bug
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor:  nor I which is suspicious
<TheLordOfTime> or suggests something broke
<TheLordOfTime> or maybe its one of the packages or projects bugcontrol doesn't have access to
<hggdh> not really. It all depends on how the bug was opened, and against what
<hggdh> ^
 * TheLordOfTime shrugs
<hggdh> anyway, phillw ^ we cannot see it
<TheLordOfTime> so the OP will have to remove the data, or wait until someone who can see it can get to it
<hggdh> yep
<TheLordOfTime> hmmmmmmmmmmm
 * TheLordOfTime checks something
<phillw> I've asked the OP to mark it as public, but I'm a little concerned that in doing so, it could reveal private information that should not be made public before having such data removed....
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  he should go through the data and remove it himself
<phillw> He is a tester, not a programmer!
<TheLordOfTime> hehe
<hggdh> phillw: it might, indeed. But since we cannot see it -- not even to know what is in there --, there is not much we can do. If you could find from the OP what he opened the bug against, we then could find who would have access
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<hggdh> like, opened against upstream as opposed to an Ubuntu package, marked the bug as a security issue (which means only the security team can see it), etc
<TheLordOfTime> yep
<phillw> I've copied this chat to the OP, not too sure which time zone he is on, so I will await a reply. Thanks for your help.
<hggdh> phillw: glad to help, even if we did not actually helped...
<hggdh> oh, bad tense. Ah well. It is Friday.
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  you're excused :)
<phillw> hopefully the grammer nazis are jumping off cliffs :P
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  i'm a grammar nazi usually
<TheLordOfTime> but i'm just as bad typing from a phone
<TheLordOfTime> :/
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: since it is Friday, you should have said "... excuset", or something like it. So that I would not feel alone, and all that :-)
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  autocorrect on the iOS is decent at doing its actual jonbn
<TheLordOfTime> job*
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: THANK YOU!
 * hggdh now has company
<TheLordOfTime> :P
 * TheLordOfTime goes back to figuring out an FTBFS problem in non-Ubuntu software.
<phillw> the bug is against lightdm
<hggdh> phillw: not lightdm(Ubuntu), but just lightdm, right?
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  is it against "lightdm (Ubuntu)"  or just the lightdm project
<TheLordOfTime> because if it's the second of those i don't think bugcontrol has access
<phillw> hggdh: lightdm(Ubuntu)
<hggdh> then it was probably masked as a security bug
<TheLordOfTime> ehh whatever i was going to say is bleh
<TheLordOfTime> that's probably it then
<hggdh> cuz otherwise we would have access to it
<TheLordOfTime> private security i think needs sec team
<TheLordOfTime> security*
<hggdh> yes. They are the only ones that can see them
<phillw> the screen shot is at http://imagebin.org/264322
<hggdh> phillw: oh, OK, it is a crash. Only apport retracing has access to it right now
<phillw> who are they? :)
<hggdh> phillw: others will only have access *after* initial apport processing
<hggdh> phillw: they who?
<phillw> apport retracing
<hggdh> phillw: when a crash bug is opened, the bug is restricted -- the presence of a coredump is more than enough to make it restricted
<phillw> So, what advice should I give to the OP?
<hggdh> so only an internal back-office process -- the apport retracing utility -- has access to the bug. When the retracing is done, the coredump is deleted, and the bug is accessible for some
<hggdh> phillw: tell him/her to please wait. The bug should NOT be made public right now
<phillw> okies, again - thanks
<hggdh> phillw: after we have the retracing done, we can look at it, and see if it is good to be public
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: could you have a read of a new section https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview#My_bug_is_marked_private to see if it is factually correct, thanks.
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  someone else can, I'm busy atm yelling at PayPal
<phillw> okies!
<pleia2> phillw: have a moment for a quick PM?
<phillw> Hi, can someone from bug-squad check on if https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview#My_bug_is_marked_private is factually correct, i
<phillw> pleia2: always :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-13
<phillw> Hi bug-team, can some one check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview#My_bug_is_marked_private for accuracy?
<phillw> bdmurray:  following on from your fantastic classroom session, can you look at and edit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview#My_bug_is_marked_private Many thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-14
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  around?
<TheLordOfTime> or any bug controller who knows more about crash bugs than I since i rarely encounter them.  take a look at phillw's blurb here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview#My_bug_is_marked_private  and see if it needs revision
 * TheLordOfTime is headed to eat dinner.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-07-08
<dupondje> Some small question. I have my Xorg crash sometimes. On restart apport pops up and asks me to include logs and what things I want to do to debug.
<dupondje> I answer the questions, but then nothing anymore?
<dupondje> bug doesn't get reported?
<Pici> Besides logging a bug, is there a resource that can be alerted if there is an unfixed CVE out there? There isn't an entry for it on the CVE tracker.
<Pici> Its a 2002 CVE#, but the code commit was done in 2013.
<sbeattie> Pici: filing a bug and marking it "Public Security" should get the attention of the security team's triager, but you can also ask on #ubuntu-hardened.
<sbeattie> Pici: if the CVE is not in the tracker already, the data is all kept in the lp:ubuntu-cve-tracker bzr branch and you can submit a merge proposal adding it; the formatting of entries is a little wonky.
<Pici> sbeattie: thanks. I'll look at the cve-tracker branch too
<tengopreguntas> hi. anybody here to help me to determine whether it is a bug in ubuntu or it is my code
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-07-09
<balloons> bdmurray, can you give me a sanity check to ensure I've setup the hug day for tomorrow properly? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20140710
<bdmurray> balloons: ubiquity is kind of challenging as to recreate the bug you need to test an install
<balloons> bdmurray, mmm.. perhaps I aimed too high.. I was planning on having folks doing some installer testing as well so I thought it would go well together
<bdmurray> balloons: oh, it would if people are prepared to do install testing
<balloons> bdmurray, yes, but, hmm.. probably should try and do something a bit easier for the next one
<balloons> I wasn't able to CONvince anyway else to come demo triaging tomorrow; do you think you might be interested in doing so bdmurray ?
<bdmurray> balloons: I'm super swamped with the error tracker and armhf crashes and other fun stuff, otherwise I would
<balloons> no worries.. they'll just have to get me and my newbishness ;-)
<bdmurray> balloons: I'm happy to answer any questions
<bdmurray> balloons: some the incomplete bugs like bug 1333769 don't require any more work as they were modified by my bot
<ubot5> bug 1333769 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "1204.lt crashes out of usb inastallation with a bug " [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1333769
<balloons> bdmurray, high, yet incomplete?
<balloons> I suppose you want confirmation it happens on 12.04.4
<bdmurray> balloons: right, yeah maybe it shouldn't be high (that's done for all log files with a Traceback)
<bdmurray> balloons: otherwise the list seems sane
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-07-10
<njin> pitti: running ubuntu-bug in ubuntu-next (only) that's what it return ..[pid  2518] 22:30:45.803307 write(2, "usage: whoopsie-upload-all [-h] "..., 103usage: whoopsie-upload-all [-h] [-t TIMEOUT]
<njin> whoopsie-upload-all: error: unrecognized arguments: linux
<njin> ) = 103
<jas-_> I am seeking confirmation of a potential bug when installing the libnss-winbind package on Trusty Tahr. Steps taken: 1) installd samba, libpam-krb5, winbind 2) configured /etc/krb5.conf, /etc/samba/smb.conf, /etc/nsswitch..conf & /etc/pam.d/samba 3) joined machine to domain 4) enumeration of groups & users work (using wbinfo -u & wbinfo -g) 5) authentication of domain users work using wbinfo --krb5auth=<username>. After these steps were taken it was
<jas-_> found that the getent passwd & getent group commands were only displaying local accounts depite the steps listed previously working. 6) installation of libnss-winbind which then prevented winbind from going past  the internal lp_load_ex() function and binding to the specified network interface(s)
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-07-12
<sdfu> Can someone please direct me to who I need to speak with regarding removing an Ubuntu crash report (ubmitted via apport ui) that contains sensitive data in the core dump? This is serious.. it's a 3rd party PPA package
<penguin42> hmm, I think that might be an ask launchpad thing
<sdfu> thanks, definitely dont like what i found
<phillip> hi, if I see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1341167, what should we do with it? Should I write some thing like "Missing Steps to Recreate Bug" from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Triage?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341167 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Xorg freeze" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> phillip: Well it's got some steps; it says that it happens when dragging from one workspace to another; so ask for some more details
<phillip> penguin42: okey, thanks.
<penguin42> nothing too obvious in the logs I can see (except an unhappy wifi card, but that doesn't sound related ?)
<phillip> Yes, dont think so.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-07-13
<phillip> hggdh: thanks for approving!
<hggdh> phillip: you are very welcome :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-07-10
<mkoval> There is a bug in the packaging of Assimp (assimp-3.0~dfsg-2 and -3) shipped with Trusty and Vivid that strips C++ symbols (see this Debian bug report: <https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=775890>. This makes it impossible to use the C++ API. This has been fixed in assimp-3.0~dfsg-4 by updating 'debian/symbols' file. Can update be applied to Trusty and Vivid?
<ubot5> Debian bug 775890 in assimp "assimp: Unresolved symbols in the debian version" [Important,Fixed]
<teward> mkoval: file a bug in Ubuntu against the package, reference that bug and then someone can get to it
<teward> !info assimp trusty
<teward> ooops
<ubot5> Package assimp does not exist in trusty
<teward> laggy bot
<teward> !info assimp-3.0 trusty
<ubot5> Package assimp-3.0 does not exist in trusty
<teward> mkoval: you sure it's shipped in Ubuntu?
<teward> there it is
<teward> mkoval: make sure it's fixed in vivid
<teward> mkoval: you may want to wait a couple weeks too, since Utopic is affected and going EOL soon
<mkoval> Package: libassimp3 / Priority: extra / Section: universe/libs
<teward> yes i know i found it via LP
<teward> evil bot doesn't know source packages xD
<teward> oh
<teward> Universe
<mkoval> teward: I built the Vivid source package on Trusty and it fixed the issue
<teward> mkoval: file a bug against the package in Ubuntu anyways
<teward> following the SRU guide - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<teward> mkoval: and it shouldn't fix the issue
<teward> since Vivid is assimp/3.0~dfsg-3
<teward> not assimp/3.0~dfsg-4 which Debian says fixes it
<mkoval> teward: Sorry, my mistake, I built the Wiley version (not the Vivid) version, which is assimp/3.0~dfsg-4.
<mkoval> s/Wiley/Wily/
<teward> mkoval: file a bug on the issue, read the SRU link I provided, make test cases etc.  and maybe link to a specific patch if one exists
<teward> (we need to know exactly what needs changed to fix it after all)
<teward> the policies might preclude us just taking the wily version and dropping it in :p
<teward> if it's just a symbols change eh
<teward> but the bug still needs filed here in Ubuntu for it
<teward> note though that it'll only be fixed if someone actually goes and preps the debdiff, tests, etc.
<teward> since it's a Universe package
<teward> !universe
<ubot5> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<mkoval> teward: I read the SBU guidelines, but wasn't sure if I needed to create a Launchpad issue on it since there is already a Debian issue (and -4 is already released for Wiley). I'm making an issue now.
<mkoval> teward: Thanks for the help.
<teward> mkoval: yes, you do, for tracking purposes
<teward> and, because we aren't Debian xD
<mkoval> teward: I made an issue on Launchpad: <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/assimp/+bug/1473503>. From the SBU link, the next step is to post on #ubuntu-bugs. :-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1473503 in assimp (Ubuntu) "Unresolved symbols in the 3.0~dfsg-2 and 3.0~dfsg-3" [Undecided,New]
<mkoval> s/SBU/SRU. I really can't type today.
<teward> mkoval: OK.  note that it's only SRUable if someone produces a patch and such, and since it's in Universe, someone has to produce debdiffs
<teward> (it won't be me since i'm working on nginx right now)
<mkoval> teward: I'd be happy to do it, but I don't know what I need to do. Can you point me to any instructions/documentation about how to produce the necessary patch and diffs?
<teward> i'll take a look at it maybe
<teward> or just leave it for now
<mkoval> teward: ok, thanks
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I wonder if anyone here would have a solution about #1325142 and #1326412 ?
<melodie> bug #1326412
<ubot5> bug 1326412 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "can't do dist-upgrade due to systemd" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1326412
<melodie> and bug #1325142 seem to be duplicates
<ubot5> bug 1325142 in systemd (Ubuntu Trusty) "failure to update libpam-systemd in 14.04 due to missing logind init script" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325142
<melodie> and I can't upgrade the iso under construction anymore :-(
<melodie> I wanted to do the new versions this evening
<melodie> and present them tomorrow in an install party :-(
<melodie> else, how do you boot to upstart? what is the trick there?
<melodie> hi again
<melodie> so what is it that bad bugs aren't fixed in LTS editions?
<teward> melodie: pocket?
<teward> i.e. universe vs. main or such
<melodie> teward beg your pardon?
<melodie> systemd-logind issue
<teward> ah
<melodie> <melodie> bug #1326412
<ubot5> bug 1326412 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "can't do dist-upgrade due to systemd" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1326412
<melodie> <melodie> and bug #1325142 seem to be duplicates
<ubot5> bug 1325142 in systemd (Ubuntu Trusty) "failure to update libpam-systemd in 14.04 due to missing logind init script" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325142
<melodie> this man said it was to be fixed in the release after, but not in Trusty : conclusion, boot to upstart or upgrade. well Trusty _is a LTS, people should not need to upgrade LTS until a new LTS is out.
<melodie> so I am a bit amazed and very confused there
<melodie> and how to boot to upstart anyway when systemd has become a very part of the distro... no idea. I don't think it is possible
<melodie> how can I fix it at least locally?
<melodie> in the meantime?
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1325142/comments/46
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1325142 in systemd (Ubuntu Trusty) "failure to update libpam-systemd in 14.04 due to missing logind init script" [Undecided,Triaged]
<melodie> nobody has a clue?
<melodie> ok I'll lock it up for now
<melodie> locking all systemd packages in that build
<hjd> Hi could someone please mark bug 1404232 as Triaged? :)
<ubot5> bug 1404232 in cipux-cat-web (Ubuntu) "package cipux-cat-web isn't removable because of failing find command in post-removal script" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1404232
<hjd> Not quite sure about importance since the problem is uninstallation. High, since it's pretty severe and something you would expect to work?
<hjd> Possibly Critical as I believe uninstallable packages might cause problems when attempting to install other packages...
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-07-12
<melodie> hello,
<melodie> I am hitting an issue in Ubuntu Vivid x86_64 with volumeicon, alsa and pulseaudio being both installed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11866421/
<melodie> do you know if that is an expected behavior to have it crashing, or not? I also used it before with former editions of Ubuntu and it was ok to work along with pulseaudio
<melodie> ?
<melodie> I'll brb
<melodie> repeating my question:
<melodie> <melodie> I am hitting an issue in Ubuntu Vivid x86_64 with volumeicon, alsa and pulseaudio being both installed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11866421/
<melodie> do you know if that is an expected behavior to have it crashing, or not? I also used it before with former editions of Ubuntu and it was ok to work along with pulseaudio
<penguin42> melodie: Stuff should never crash
<melodie> hi penguin42
<penguin42> melodie: If it objects to something in your setup then it should display a nice message and tell you; not crash
<penguin42> I'd bug report it
<melodie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11866738/
<melodie> what do you think from this one?
<penguin42> yeh it should never abort
<melodie> penguin42 what do you think about this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/volumeicon/+bug/1448493
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1448493 in volumeicon (Debian) "Volumeicon-alsa is *very* outdated" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<melodie> :p
<penguin42> melodie: Well a please to update the package is a bit different from a bug reporting that the current version is hopelessly broken
<melodie> I'm about to bug report for the current version
<melodie> then I'll see how trivial compiling the recent one can be, and if not too complicated I might give it a try
<melodie> unless there is a ppa for it
<melodie> penguin42 #1473733
<penguin42> melodie: Do all the other alsa things work?
<melodie> penguin42 I can start alsamixer.
<melodie> while using pulseaudio, what other alsa things can I test?
<melodie> I'll brb
<melodie> penguin42 ?
<penguin42> not sure
<penguin42> but you seem to have a nice repeatable bug; the only problem you have is you have to find someone who cares about updating it
<melodie> there is someone who left a comment on the "outdated" report, to say he was putting a watch at Debian bugs where it was also reported as outdated.
<melodie> I send him a mail to let him aware about the new bug I just reported
<hjd> melodie: Hi :)
<hjd> melodie: I guess that might have been me.
<melodie> hello hjd !
<melodie> yes, I sent you a message through launchpad
<hjd> I briefly looked at the bug report, but `volumeicon` ran without a crash in my 15.04 vm.
<melodie> do you think it might be an issue related to my hardware : here nvidia chipset?
<melodie> if so what could have changed in Ubuntu to make it not compliant anymore
<penguin42> the fact it's complaining about a specific Nvidia channel does make me wonder that; but maybe it's just something volumeicon isn't being careful of
<melodie> any test you could suggest to me?
<hjd> I think it could be, since the error message mentions Nvidia.
<penguin42> melodie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfo   gets lots of alsa info
<melodie> I have had this machine for a long time, from what I remember it's the first time I have volumeicon alsa crashing
<melodie> hjd does your vm use pulseaudio at same time too?
<penguin42> melodie: Yeh now the only challenge is to find why!
<melodie> penguin42 yes I get that ;)
<hjd> melodie: I don't know exactly. How can I tell? :)
<melodie> hjd "apt-cache policy pulseaudio" ?
<melodie> or "ps ax | grep pulse" ?
<hjd> Installed and running.
<hjd> The vm has a couple of extra packages installed, but should otherwise be fairly close to 15.04 out of the box
<melodie> hjd thank you, you spare me the work of removing pulseaudio for the tests
<melodie> hjd my install is not 15.04 out of the box, however it's very close to a minimal standard install
<melodie> or at least should be
<melodie> I suppose my next test will be to compile the recent stable version and test it
<melodie> unless a strace on it helps devs find what is wrong here
<penguin42> melodie: Yes, trying the stable version seems a good test
<melodie> I will, later
<melodie> $ pastebinit strace-volumeicon.txt
<melodie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11867476/
<melodie> for now a fast strace, just if someone here knows how to read that (for I don't)
<penguin42> melodie: I'm not sure the strace is much help; however two things might be
<penguin42> melodie: 1) Run that alsa-info script and attach the output, and the other thing is  in your gdb  do a   bt full    and paste that
<melodie> which alsa-info script?
<penguin42> melodie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfo
<penguin42> personalyl I'd be a bit more careful before running the output of a wget
<penguin42> ah, you can also get it from the git http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-utils.git;a=history;f=alsa-info/alsa-info.sh
<melodie> penguin42 here is bt full:
<melodie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11867503/
<penguin42> melodie: It looks like you're missing the debug packages so don't have any symbols/line numbers
<penguin42> melodie: So you can't tell what #4 and #5 are
<melodie> aha
<melodie> volumeicon-alsa don't have debug packages in the repos
<penguin42> melodie: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash   about installing -dbg or -dbgsym
<melodie> it should be recompiled with debug options probably
<melodie> aha
<melodie> which one?
<melodie> -dbg or the other?
<penguin42> I don't think I've ever figured out the difference
<melodie> what package is -dbg ?
<melodie> I see : none
<melodie> volumeicon-alsa does not come with any debug versions
<melodie> I can't take more time for that right now, will try to use some more later
<melodie> thanks
<penguin42> melodie: The debug things are in a separate repo you have to enable
<melodie> penguin42 which one?
<penguin42> melodie: Debug packages
<melodie> how do you add it to Synaptic?
<penguin42> melodie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<penguin42> melodie: Search for Synaptic in there
<melodie> done, thanks
<melodie> done with the command line
<melodie> as easy
<melodie> I had no idea there was a special repos for debug builds
<melodie> penguin42 volumeicon-alsa-dbgsym is now installed and here is the new output:
<melodie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11867686/
<melodie> do you see new info there?
<penguin42> excellent
<penguin42> melodie: It doesn't add much unfortunately - the line we already knew in this case from the assert; so the only other thing to do is that alsa-info
<melodie> chmod a+x alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh ?
 * penguin42 goes to make food - back in ~25min
<melodie> [melodie@bento64:/tmp]$ pastebinit alsa-info.txt.KFMHlNNS2z
<melodie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11867707/
<melodie> penguin42 yeah, same here : food! :D
<melodie> cya
<penguin42> melodie: Attach that to the bug report
<penguin42> melodie: There don't seem to be any errors - I'm not sure if it is sane or not
<melodie> penguin42 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/volumeicon/+bug/1473733/comments/2
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1473733 in volumeicon (Ubuntu) "volume-icon alsa crashes in Vivid x86_64" [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> melodie: Don't use the pastebin in the bug - attach the stuff as an attachment
<penguin42> melodie: Pastebin's dont necessarily last
<melodie> ok
<melodie> done
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-07-11
<ap916> Did anyone's unity crashed on changing window animations in Ubuntu 16.04 ( minimising and maximising) ?
<psusi> bdmurray: there seem to be a number of bugs that have been coming in against 16.10 ubiquity whose syslog contains "ubiquity: sed: can't read //etc/default/rcS: No such file or directory".  Could you have the bot round them all up?
<bdmurray> psusi: just make them duplicates of another bug? if so which one?
<psusi> bdmurray: heh, I don't know... I just have been catching up on my bug mail and have seen a lot of those
<bdmurray> psusi: Okay, I'll have a look.
<psusi> and I don't know how to do a search on the contents of the attached syslog so I don't know if there is already a bug that has been triaged and/or fixed about it
<bdmurray> psusi: lp-grab-attachments can grab all the bugs and log files for bugs about a package, but that'd be quite a few
<psusi> bdmurray: just realized I should have given you an example... bug #1590006 is another one I just saw
<ubot5> bug 1590006 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "crashes when configuring timezone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1590006
<bdmurray> psusi: actually using a bug pattern makes this pretty easy
<bdmurray> psusi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19087699/
<bdmurray> psusi: Okay, they are consolidated at bug 1587602
<ubot5> bug 1587602 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "System installer crashed 16.10 VirtualBox" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1587602
<psusi> bdmurray: not sure if your search handles localization... just saw one in russian: ubiquity: sed: невозможно прочитать //etc/default/rcS: Нет такого файла или каталога
<psusi> bug #1590676
<ubot5> bug 1590676 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installation fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1590676
<bdmurray> psusi: probably not but that looks like an simple regex change
<psusi> bdmurray: bug
<psusi> bdmurray: bug #220961 needs a rescue... some clueless user reassigned it to himself and marked it private
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 220961 could not be found
<psusi> the bug is a few years old and had been triaged and assigned to Mathieu
<bdmurray> psusi: I can't see the bug either so you'll need to contact some LP person.
<psusi> oh wow...
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-07-12
<thorappan> Hey I think I have found a security vulnerability in KDE which prevents the screen from getting autolocked.
<thorappan> how should I go about reporting?
<thorappan> i was able to reproduce the issue in the following versions
<thorappan> kde plasma versions: 4.13.3, 5.4.2 and 5.6.5
<thorappan> kubuntu version: 14.04, 15.10 and 16.10
<thorappan> anyone? mm
<Odd_Bloke> thorappan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#Contact
<thorappan> thanks man
<mowthegrass>  #1602238
<mowthegrass> has anyone else faced same issues ? #1602238
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-07-13
<bluesabre> Hello Bug Squad! Please nominate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1568604 (package xserver-xorg-video-intel) for xenial. We would like to begin the SRU process to get this bug taken care of. :-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1568604 in X.Org X server "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [Medium,Confirmed]
<teward> bluesabre: nominated, pending someone with more power approving.
<rbasak> bluesabre, teward: approved
<bluesabre> teward, rbasak: much appreciated :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-07-15
<rlaager> Can someone please re-open this bug? It's an issue, exactly as described, on Xenial. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager/+bug/1268466
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1268466 in virt-manager (Ubuntu) "virt-manager does not include the python-spice-client-gtk dependency for Spice" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<rlaager> Well, it's actually slightly different on Xenial. I guess gir1.2-spice-client-gtk-3.0 is required, which is currently a Recommends. So maybe that's okay then.
<hggdh> rlaager: if thre is another dependency -- real, hard, dependency, then a new bug is warranted
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-07-10
<ahasenack> hi, can someone please remove my Artful nomination from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1701073 ? I reopened the Samba (Ubuntu) task instead
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1701073 in samba (Ubuntu) "CVE-2017-2619 regression breaks symlinks to directories" [High,In progress]
<teward> ahasenack: i don't think that's necessary - the fact it was nominated sits there whether declined or not I believe.
<ahasenack> oh? I thought I had seen nomination rejections in the past
<teward> i've had a few requested.  It still has a record that it was nominated and rejected.
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-07-11
<clobrano> hi, looking at the bug list I've found quite often issues like "failed install/upgrade, package x is already installed and configured". This message alone,  does not seems a reason to issue a bug, to me. So, out of curiosity, what kind of error is this? Thanks?
<clobrano> *Thanks without question mark :D
<tsimonq2> clobrano: I can give some insight on this
<tsimonq2> clobrano: tl;dr apt throws up :P
<tsimonq2> clobrano: Got an example bug report?
<clobrano> tsimonq2: :D
<clobrano> tsimonq2: yes, I'll check again for the one I saw last
<tsimonq2> clobrano: Ok :)
<clobrano> tsimonq2: Bug #1703548
<ubot5> bug 1703548 in m4 (Ubuntu) "package m4 1.4.17-5 failed to install/upgrade: package m4 is already installed and configured" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1703548
<tsimonq2> clobrano: Huh, that is very interesting...
<tsimonq2> From waht I can tell, apt gets confused when it's configuring the package
<tsimonq2> *what
<tsimonq2> clobrano: Interesting, I don't know what to say
<tsimonq2> Weird...
<clobrano> tsimonq2: :D, yeah but, generically speaking is "APT: I cannot configure this, since is already configured" to be considered an error?
<clobrano> I mean, it's configured so it's ok, or am I oversimplifying?
<tsimonq2> clobrano: It all depends if it's something that makes apt stop dead in its tracks or if it's just a warning.
<tsimonq2> I can't reproduce it though.
<clobrano> tsimonq2: I see, I actually didn't try reproducing this particular bug
<clobrano> well, I don't know apt as well, but I was curious, because there are a lot of bugs like this one
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<clobrano> tsimonq2: btw, this is really a good example of function name that documents itself (dpkg, not apt): ohshit(_("package %.250s is already installed and configured")  :D
<tsimonq2> :D
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-07-12
<ahasenack> hi, any idea why this bug won't expire? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cyrus-sasl2/+bug/1188475
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1188475 in cyrus-sasl2 (Ubuntu) "ldap group doesn't work" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ahasenack> other "incomplete" bugs have a small banner saying they will expire in X days
<roadmr> ahasenack: expiration is configured on a per-project basis
<ahasenack> isn't it the ubuntu project in this case?
<roadmr> ahasenack: ah, right
<roadmr> ahasenack: but no - it's cyrus-sasl2 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cyrus-sasl2
<roadmr> ahasenack: on a project on which I'm an admin, I can configure the bug tracker to " Expire "Incomplete" bug reports when they become inactive". Someone would have to do this for cyrus-sasl2 I guess
<ahasenack> it's still an ubuntu package, I didn't know or realise each package is its own project
<teward> that's not always the case
<teward> Ubuntu I believe that's set, but you may want to ask #launchpad if there's issues with those settings
<teward> or bdmurray who probably has godly access as the bug god.
<roadmr> the scorpion king
<ahasenack> I'll just mark it as invalid on my own
<ahasenack> 2 months and I got no answer from the OP
<bdmurray> https://help.launchpad.net/BugExpiry
<ahasenack> bdmurray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cyrus-sasl2 does not conform to https://bugs.launchpad.net/<yourproject>/+expirable-bugs
<ahasenack> what is the project, ubuntu?
<bdmurray> yes, ubuntu is the project
<bdmurray> there's also bug.isExpirable() in the API which you might check
<bdmurray> although teward flipping it to New might have screwed things up
<bdmurray> The only thing that I can see that might block it is the "Remote bug watch".
<ahasenack> how can I see the ubuntu project policy on bug expiration?
<ahasenack> well, I closed it now, I'll move on
<ahasenack> thx
<bdmurray> The expiry period is 60 days
<bdmurray> In [1]: bug = lp.bugs[1188475]
<bdmurray> In [2]: bug.isExpirable()
<bdmurray> Out[2]: False
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer1.0/+bug/1664426
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1664426 in gstreamer1.0 (Ubuntu) "Can no longer play wma files with Ubuntu 16.04" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<bdmurray> Notice the banner "This bug report was marked for expiration 1 days ago."
<bdmurray> ahasenack, teward: ^^
<ahasenack> yes, that was my original remark
<ahasenack> that this cyrus-sasl2 bug didn't have that banner
<ahasenack> even though it was marked as incomplete over 60 days ago
<ahasenack> and had no updates
<bdmurray> ahasenack: Right and I said might block it is the "remote bug watch".
<bdmurray> See the "bugs that affect several projects" section of BugExpirty
<ahasenack> which isn't like a task, right
<ahasenack> it's something autodetected in a bug comment
<bdmurray> That's correct re the remote bug watch its just a guess as to what blocked it.
<ahasenack> ok, that has an interesting activity
<ahasenack> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1188475/+watch/124017
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1188475 in cyrus-sasl2 (Ubuntu) "ldap group doesn't work" [Medium,Invalid]
<ahasenack> it updates everyday
<bdmurray> In [6]: [t for t in bug.bug_watches]
<bdmurray> Out[6]: [<bug_watch at https://api.launchpad.net/devel/bugs/1188475/+watch/124017>]
<ahasenack> would that count as the incomplete bug receiving updates, and thus resetting the 60 days timer everyday?
<ahasenack> even though the upstream bug had no changes
<bdmurray> Maybe - I'm not that familiar with the LP code anymore.
<ahasenack> ok
<bdmurray> You could delete the bug watch and set the bug to Incomplete to see what happens.
<bdmurray> Maybe doing that on staging would be best.
<teward> bdmurray: that was my phone being stupid.  it never had an expiry date on my page either
<teward> before that either.
 * teward hates his phone's touch screen being stupid
<bdmurray> hunh, I wonder if that's how bug statuses get flipped with no comment.
<teward> bdmurray: well then there's people who 'experiment' with things outside sandbox
<teward> that usually causes that
<teward> in MY case, it was an accident - phone lagged when trying to scroll, guess what was right under my finger.
 * teward subsequently rebooted his phone and it works now.
<teward> bdmurray: but what's odd is it didn't show the expiry thing.  and it should've expired.
<teward> i can't rule out an LP bug but...
<bdmurray> I'm willing to bet money its the remote bug watch and you could test on staging if you want, remove the bug watch and use the api to see if isExpirable() is true.
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-07-14
<FourDollars> bdmurray: Hi, could you help me to nominate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1647283 for xenial?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1647283 in OEM Priority Project xenial "WiFi being detected as ethernet when race condition on renaming for persistent name" [Critical,In progress]
<rbasak> FourDollars: done
<FourDollars> rbasak: thx
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-07-09
<llain> ?
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-07-10
<smn> hi there
<smn> is there any news about this bug? -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1774950
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1774950 in linux (Ubuntu) "Suspend fails in Ubuntu and Kubuntu 18.04 but works fine in Ubuntu and Kubuntu 17.10 (and on Kubuntu 18.04 using kernel 4.14.47)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dmck> Does anyone have a suggestion for the relevant package that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdrm/+bug/1780846 should be filed under?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1780846 in libdrm (Ubuntu) "After update 2018-07-08 menus and buttons are behaving badly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-07-13
<gf2>    	 	 	 	 		@page { margin: 0.79in } 		p { margin-bottom: 0.1in; line-height: 115% } 		a:link { so-language: zxx } 	   Hi Everyone. I need advice. I have been working with a reporter on an old ticket regarding Thunderbird. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1251059
<gf2>   I am not sure what I should do next. Reporter can’t replicate original problem but now reports same issue on a different dialog window. I changed the title from “ "HTML Mail Question" dialog doesn't fit”    to    “Preferences dialog window too small” I was able to replicate the preferences dialog window problem on my computer. I found a corresponding bug report on Bugzilla (#502371). On comment number 3 in bugzilla there
<gf2>  was a solution was provided (edit a DPI setting). It worked for me on my computer.   The reporter tried it and still has the problem.   He is using Mate 16.04.  I am in Ubuntu 18.04.    What are my next steps? Should I link this to the Mate project? Should I just mark it as confirmed and move on?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1251059 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Preferences dialog window too small" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-07-14
<gf2>    	 	 	 	 		@page { margin: 0.79in } 		p { margin-bottom: 0.1in; direction: ltr; color: #00000a; line-height: 115%; text-align: left; orphans: 2; widows: 2 } 		p.western { font-family: "Liberation Serif", serif; font-size: 12pt; so-language: en-CA } 		p.cjk { font-family: "Noto Sans CJK SC Regular"; font-size: 12pt; so-language: zh-CN } 		p.ctl { font-family: "Lohit Devanagari"; font-size: 12pt; so-language: hi-IN } 		a:link { so-l
<gf2> anguage: zxx } 	   Hi Everyone. I need advice. I have been working with a reporter on an old ticket regarding Thunderbird. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1251059
<gf2>   I am not sure what I should do next. Reporter can’t replicate original problem but now reports same issue on a different dialog window. I changed the title from “ "HTML Mail Question" dialog doesn't fit”    to    “Preferences dialog window too small” I was able to replicate the preferences dialog window problem on my computer. I found a corresponding bug report on Bugzilla (#502371). On comment number 3 in bugzilla there
<gf2>  was a solution was provided (edit a DPI setting). It worked for me on my computer.   The reporter tried it and still has the problem.   He is using Mate 16.04.  I am in Ubuntu 18.04.     What are my next steps? Should I link this to the Mate project? Should I just mark it as confirmed and move on?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1251059 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Preferences dialog window too small" [Undecided,New]
